# CNC vadība / mehānika >  CNC

## GuntisK

Kādam nav bijusi doma uzbūvēt CNC (COMPUTER NUMERICALLY CONTROLLED) darbgaldu?Piemēram tāds riktīgs radioamatieram noderīgs aparāts kā automātiskais plašu urbis,+zīmētājs(ploteris),+frēze (optional).Tad atkristu visi jautājumi tipa kā izgatavot plati,izurbt u.t.m.l.Ir pašam doma tādu uztaisīt izmantojot 3 soļu motorus no veco flopij draiviem.Ko sakāt par tādu domu?Tikai nevajag sacīt ka nav vērts,ka tas viss ir "gemors".

----------


## Vinchi

Pirms kāda laika pētiju printeru sliedes un iekšas un sapratu ka no printeriem var tikai labākajā gadījumā ņemt soļadzinējus.

Mani tik ļoti tā lieta neaizrāva un sapratu ka līdz galam nenovedīšu. Vispār ar urbi frēzētās PCB plates man baigi nepatīk.

Cik esi gatavs ieguldīt laiku darbu un naudu šajā lietā?  ::

----------


## janispu

> Kādam nav bijusi doma uzbūvēt CNC (COMPUTER NUMERICALLY CONTROLLED) darbgaldu?Tikai nevajag sacīt ka nav vērts,ka tas viss ir "gemors".


 Taisīt, protams, var, jo tā ir kārtējā noderīgā pieredze. Cits jautājums, vai ieguldītais darbs atsvērs ieguvumus. Hobija pēc jau var pats zābakus šūt, maju būvēt u.t.t, bet "speci" to pašu darbu paveiks ātrāk, lētāk un ļoti iespējams kvalitatīvāk.
Jebkurā gadījumā - veiksmi darbā!

----------


## zzz

> Kādam nav bijusi doma uzbūvēt CNC (Tikai nevajag sacīt ka nav vērts,ka tas viss ir "gemors".


 1. aizej uz eoz.lv, palasies par Jetija agregaatu

2. chakaris tas ir diezgan juutams, taa kaa

a) var par savu hobiju izveeleeties tieshi CNC buuvnieciibu

b) ja primaarais meerkjis tomeer ir kaut kaa cita buuvnieciiba un CNC ir domaats tikai kaa instruments, tad tomeer vajag krietni labi izsveert vai vajadziigos meerkjus nevar sasniegt citaados, vienkaarshaakos, racionaalaakos veidos.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

es biju iedomajies par tadu lietu, bet sapratu ka bus baigais cakars un pardomaju  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Man liekas CNC ir tāds modes kliedziens visi grib uztaisīt bet reti kurš noved līdz galam to lietu  ::

----------


## Neatkarīgais

nu man tas nebija modes deel.
vnk. tādu lietu vajadzeja dažādu lietu gatavošanai.
būtībā tīri mehāniski es tādu varu uztaisīt, bet tā lai arī darbotos... nezinu kā viņu dabūt pie pc lai varetu vinu ta kontrolet.
biju domajis par 3 dc motoriņiem ar gliemežpārvadiem, kas bīdītu urbi, frēzi uz priekšu un atpakal, pa labi, pa kreisi, un vēlviens dzilumam. dc motori tapec ka solu motoriem vajag vadibu no kuras neko nejedzu :P

----------


## zzz

> nu man tas nebija modes deel.
> vnk. tādu lietu vajadzeja dažādu lietu gatavošanai.
> būtībā tīri mehāniski es tādu varu uztaisīt, bet tā lai arī darbotos... nezinu kā viņu dabūt pie pc lai varetu vinu ta kontrolet.
> biju domajis par 3 dc motoriņiem ar gliemežpārvadiem, kas bīdītu urbi, frēzi uz priekšu un atpakal, pa labi, pa kreisi, un vēlviens dzilumam. dc motori tapec ka solu motoriem vajag vadibu no kuras neko nejedzu :P


 Oi, tikai nevajag. Labu CNC mehaaniku uztaisiit ir stipri nevienkaarshi (un neleeti arii - skatiit atkal  Jetija agregaatu ieksh eoz  http://www.eoz.lv/forum/showthread.php?t=3041 ) Solju dzineeju draiveri un zofts, kas to visu stuuree ir siika vieniiba, 1. draiveru deeljus var nopirkt jau gatavus, ja pats nemaaki uztaisiit, 2. zoftus var sarakt pa tiiklu pa velti jau gatavus no citiem amatieru CNC buuveetaajiem.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

es paskatijos- psc. darbs,  bet es neko tik apjomigu nedomaju, max. lai varetu apstradat 300x300mm detalas bet taka pamaniju ka visu kontrolee viena, salidzinosi vnk. plate (maz detaļu  ::  ) tad varbut apsveršu savu ideju

----------


## GuntisK

Sveiki! Es tāpat kā *Neatkarīgais* gribu taisīt tādu lai apstrādes laukums būtu 300*300mm.Problēmām ar detaļu izgatavošanu nevajadzētu rasties (personīgi man) jebšu man ir pašam sava darbnīca ar visu nepieciešamo +virpa pie paziņas ar zelta rokām  ::  .Doma ir jaudīgus soļu motorus dabūt Ebay.Kam es to visu stāstu?Galvenais ir princips-ir vēlme,ir varēšana,vnk gribu apspriesties ar domu biedriem.Jo galu galā šis ir elektronikas forums,un CNC arī pieder pie elektronikas,kas strauji iesoļo rūpniecībā.Un forumā IR!!! jāapskata iespējamie projekti,tāpēc jau tas ir forums.

----------


## GuntisK

To Neatkarīgais.Diezgan labs CNC vadības softs ir TURBOCNC, mājās iemēģināju ar flopika motorīti, a motoru vadība nav nekas sarežģīts.Apskatoties  http://www.boot.lv/forums/index.php?showtopic=37271 nolēmu- lai vai kas bet šitādu uzparikti točna būvēšu.Vajadzēs tikai jaudīgākus motorus nopirkt,redzēju tevalo bija tādi.

----------


## Vinchi

Priekš neliela CNC man liekas diezgan pievilcīgi Epson printera soļa dzinēji. Bet vecajiem lieliem flopy diskiem arī nav slikti.

Kāds man var paskaidrot ar ko atšķiras stepperis no servo. Man bija kaut kāds servo no rotaļietu mašinas ārā nāca 3 vadi. Iekšā bija kaut kāda shēma bet motors iekšā bija laikam parastais. Kāds ir vadības signāls 3 izvadu servo.

Interesē kā īsti vada šito:
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=TRC4SRVS

----------


## GuntisK

Vecajiem flopij disku motoriem drusku spēciņa pamaz,sānu slodzes neturēs,bet motori no tevalo http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=54-461-09 gan ir jēdzīga lieta.Servo motori vadās ar impulsiem.Šis jautājums daudz ir apspriests http://www.roboforum.ru.

----------


## Epis

Vari ieiet lielajā CNCzone forumā tur ir izdiskutēti gandrīzvai visi jautājumi kas vien ir ap CNC un par CNC iekārtām. 

vai arī tajā boot formuā tur aktīvi turpinās tā diskusija.

vari apskatītes šito http://cncbridges.com/ tas ir labākais ko pasaulē par tādu naudu var nopirkt no minī frēzēm un ievērojama tā frēze ir ar to kad viņai pamats ir taisīts no polimēru betona  (Polymer concrete) kas 10X labāk absorbē vibrācijas par Čuguna pamatu!! 
un tagat cnczonā tauta meklē vaidu kā pašiem to polymer concrete uztaisīt un ja sekosi līdzi tad moš pēc kāda mēneša jau kāds tur būs kautko izmēgīnājis un izeksperimentējis matreāla sastāvs 8% epoksīdi un 92% kvarca smiltis (compozīt matreāls) es tagat meklēju LV firmas, kas tirgo šitos speciālos kompozīt matreālus, jo no ASV vest kautkā negribās (ceļš dārgs).

----------


## zzz

> Vari ieiet lielajā CNCzone forumā


 
Vau, Epis kaa dziivs.  ::  Nu-s, FPGA deelis cerams jau straadaa aureedams?

----------


## dmd

kas būtu kvarca smiltis (kompozītmateriāls)? un ar ko viņš atšķiras no parastā kvarca (no kā lielākoties sastāv smiltis)

kas attiecas uz epiņiem, var mēģināt parunāt ar laivu būvētājiem. viņi tos aktīvi izmanto.

----------


## Epis

Apsties Sakret mājaslapā http://test.euronet.lv/sakret/public/25283.html
tur viņiem ir dažāda izmēra smiltis, 
Es šodien biju vienā fimā Diamant pārstāvji Latvijā viņiem tur ap 60 epoksīd markām, bet priekš šitā pielietojuma viņiem nekā nebīj! ir vēl pāris firmas kuras nēsu pārbaudījis zinu kad ir Latvijas universitātes Polimēr matreālu  institūts viņiem mājaslapā ir raksts par šito polymer concrete (esot pētijuši)

ZZZ rīt es eju pakaļ platei  :P 
esu jau uztaisījis enkodera dekodera kodu.  (vienīgi nav kur izmēģināt izņemot simulātoru, kur loģikas clk max frekvence ir virs 200Mhz )

----------


## Neatkarīgais

vari ludzu pateikt kur ir tas Diamant ? man ari vajadzetu epoksidus...  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Vai kāds no šī foruma dalībniekiem ir reāli darbojies ar CNC?

----------


## zzz

> ZZZ rīt es eju pakaļ platei  :P 
> esu jau uztaisījis enkodera dekodera kodu.


 Tuksha plate  ir diezgan taalu no straadaajoshas plates, taa kaa :P smailiks tev uzdrukaajies par agru.  ::  Kaa reizi visas iespeejas   ::  un   ::  veel tikai priekshaa.

----------


## LED

kvarca smiltis var nopirkt buvmaterialu veikalaa! Ražo "Saulkalne S"! Cena ap 3Ls par kkaadiem 30Kg! Epoksidu var nopirkt latvijas kimija pa apmeram 5Ls/kg! No USA toch nav veerts suutiit   ::

----------


## Girts

> nu man tas nebija modes deel.
> vnk. tādu lietu vajadzeja dažādu lietu gatavošanai.
> būtībā tīri mehāniski es tādu varu uztaisīt, bet tā lai arī darbotos... nezinu kā viņu dabūt pie pc lai varetu vinu ta kontrolet.
> biju domajis par 3 dc motoriņiem ar gliemežpārvadiem, kas bīdītu urbi, frēzi uz priekšu un atpakal, pa labi, pa kreisi, un vēlviens dzilumam. dc motori tapec ka solu motoriem vajag vadibu no kuras neko nejedzu :P


  te bus tev links kur paradits ka solu motori darbinami
http://www.electronickits.com/kit/compl ... ck1401.pdf

----------


## zzz

Khmmmm, ar ko iipashu speciaalaas amerikaanju smiltis atskjiraas no smiltinjaam, kuras var pagraabties Juurmalaa no pludmales?

----------


## GuntisK

::  Man liekas ka šī topika tēma ir CNC nevis smiltis.  ::

----------


## zzz

> Man liekas ka šī topika tēma ir CNC nevis smiltis.


 Ja nepamaniiji, tad smiltis (maisiijumaa ar epoksuudu) tika piedaavatas kaa perspektiivs materiaals CNC darbagaldu izgatavoshanai.   ::

----------


## dmd

> Khmmmm, ar ko iipashu speciaalaas amerikaanju smiltis atskjiraas no smiltinjaam, kuras var pagraabties Juurmalaa no pludmales?


 [offtopic]īsti vīri izmanto tikai FPGA un jenkiju smiltis  :: [/offtopic]

----------


## Epis

Diamant Metallplastic GmbH pārstāvis LV ir SIA EDWARDS 
http://diamant.ph/
viņi var dabūt visus viņu produktus kas ir tajā lapā  bet kā jau teicu tur nebīj tāda epoksīda kurš derētu priekš sitā pielietojuma. 

bet šitas http://www.reichhold.com/composites/pro ... .cfm?ID=91
varētu būt īstais epoksīdu maisījums ar kuru tad var taisīt to polimēru betonu(concrete) un tur pie distributoriem ir arī Latijas viens izplatītājs es vēl nēsu paspējis epastu aizūtīt (nākošnedēļ toč aizsūtīšu)

Bet nu ja intresē tad šeit ir šitās ASV firmas kas būvē iekaŗtu pamatus no sava speciāli izstrādātā polymer concrete 

http://www.itwpolymercastings.com/
http://www.accurescasting.com
pēdējaisman atsūtija to cenu 360$ par 86litru komplektu, kas sver 200Kg un tad padomājiet cik jāpiķo, lai no ASV 200kg kravu atvestu 




> Vai kāds no šī foruma dalībniekiem ir reāli darbojies ar CNC?


 Jā es esu. Kautkur forumos jābūt kādām 2 bildēm moš pie tā jetija CNC topika eoz forumā, bet tas bij tikai sākums tā mazā frēze ko pēc tam pārtaisīju pa virpu (ar virpu es riktīgi daudz novirpojos (eksperimentāli))

----------


## GuntisK

Nu personīgi man līdz tām visām izvirtībām ar smiltīm un epoksidku vēl tālu.  ::   Es domāju savu CNC būvēt no 20mm lakota finiera-galu galā nebūs man jāfrēzē metāla detaļas,  ::   domāju ar to frēzēt plates,urbelēt tās.Vienkāršam darbgaldam arī finiers noderēs.Nu tik būs jāuzgaida kad no Ebay atsūtīs 2 soļu motorus.  ::

----------


## Epis

> Khmmmm, ar ko iipashu speciaalaas amerikaanju smiltis atskjiraas no smiltinjaam, kuras var pagraabties Juurmalaa no pludmales?


 Varu pateikt kad ne ar ko, bet sājā gadījumā tas 200kg smagajā komplektā 92% sastāva ir tās "SMILTIS" kuras ir speciāli sagatavotas tā, lai tu ar viņām varētu izveidot to augsti tehnoloģisko betonu! un tas nav tik vienkārši paņemam smiltis kautvai tās Sacret frakcionētās +atīrītās no putekļiem ar graudu izmēru no 0,1-1mm tur CNC zonā dzeki teica kad smilts graudiem jābūt dažāda lieluma un piemēram no 0,1-1mm; 3;8 un tā izmēri var būt līdz pat 5 dažādiem smilts graudu izmēriem un tad viņi ir jāsamaisa noteiktās proporcijās lai ar tiem 8% epoksīdu pietktu lai aizpildītu visas tukšās starpsmilšugraudu spraugas varat pamēģināt mājās paņemat 1litru burku pieberat ar sausām smiltīm (bez putekļiem) un tad lejat ūdeni vīrsū ja varēsiet ieliet 80 mililitrus ūdens un ar to pietiks lai starp smiltīm vairs nebūtu gaisa būrbuļu tad vis kārtībā varat pirkt epoksīdus un eksperimentēt  ::

----------


## sharps

juurmalas smiltinjas gluzhi nederees. vajadzees pamatiigi skalot, lai saaljus dabuutu aaraa. ja ir kaada nojeega par celtnieciibu, tad sapratiisi par ko ir runa. labaak upes smiltis.  :: ))

----------


## zzz

> Varu pateikt kad ne ar ko, bet sājā gadījumā tas 200kg smagajā komplektā 92% sastāva ir tās "SMILTIS" 
> 
> paņemat 1litru burku pieberat ar sausām smiltīm (bez putekļiem) un tad lejat ūdeni vīrsū ja varēsiet ieliet 80 mililitrus ūdens un ar to pietiks lai starp smiltīm vairs nebūtu gaisa būrbuļu tad vis kārtībā varat pirkt epoksīdus un eksperimentēt


 
Taadi siikumi kaa svara procentu atskjirshana no tilpuma procentiem Epja inzheniera domas lidojumu nespeej kaveet...  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Te nu rodas tāds pastulbs jautājums   ::   ja pamatne sastāv no 92% to "savādo" smilšu un pārējais ir epoksīdi, kā tad viņa vispār var turēties kopā ar tiem 8% epoksīda?Tā kā būtu pamaz.Neesu kompetents šajos jautājumos-ja kas tad palabojiet mani.  ::

----------


## Neatkarīgais

nu ar 8 % jau toc neturesies

----------


## zzz

> Te nu rodas tāds pastulbs jautājums    ja pamatne sastāv no 92% to "savādo" smilšu un pārējais ir epoksīdi, kā tad viņa vispār var turēties kopā ar tiem 8% epoksīda?Tā kā būtu pamaz.Neesu kompetents šajos jautājumos-ja kas tad palabojiet mani.


 
Nu saaksim ar to ka Epis s legkoi njeprinuzhdennostju putrojaas svara un tilpuma procentos (a smiltinjaam un epoksiidam ta bliivums juutami atskjiriigs...)

A taa viss parasta gjeometrija

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sphere_packing

Vienaadu sfeeru bliivaakais pakojums telpaa aiznjem ~74%, noapaljosim  ~ 3/4  telpas, atstaajot 1/4 tukshuma. Ja tagad sho tukshumu aizbeersim ar pienjemsim vismaz reizes 10 mazaakaam sfeeraam, tad atkal apmeeram 3/4 no tukshuma aizpildiisies, atstaajot vairs tikai  1/16 dalju no telpas tukshu - kas sastaada mazaak kaa 7%.  Nu, reaalas smiltinjas varbuut nav gluzhi ideaalas sfeeras, tachu poeetiskie staasti par piecu dahzhaadu izmeeru smilshu frakciju maisiishanu ezoteeriski preciizaas proporcijaas visai stipri izklausaas peec marketroiidistiskas batonu spraushanas ausiis (Epis uz taadaam lietinjaam kjeraas baigi viegli  ::  un, kas suudiigaakais, peec tam shausmiigi iedvesmots paarstaasta taadas fignjas taalaak). 

Taa kaa pirmajaa piegaajienaa dikti  speciaalaas smiltinjas var proveet uztaisiit maajas apstaakljos sajaucot tikai divas frakcijas ar daljinju diametru atskjiriibu teiksim lielaaku kaa 1:10 un tilpuma proporcijaa 4:1.

----------


## GuntisK

Paldies par skaidrojumu.Tā jau likās.  ::

----------


## Epis

CNC zonā polimēru betona tēma bīdās uz priekšu tur ir parādījies viens cilvēks, kas jau ir eksperimentējis un uztaisījis tādu gabarītos iespaidīgu frēzi un visas cerības uz to kad viņš ieliks to sava maisījma sastāvu   ::   un tur jau citi ir sadevuši tik daudz jautājumus, kad ja uz tiem viņš atbildēs tad vissa šitā lieta būs skaidra.

Un par tām smiltīm tad tas X cilvēks savā frēzē cementēja šitos granīta akmeņus 1-2 inch diametrā (2,5-5cm) apmēram ir ābola lielumā un tad nāca, protams, mazāki gabali un pavisam mazi. Principā tur ir visādas teorijas izskanējušas par to akmeņu (lielie gabali) smilšu (maziegabali) izmēriem.

Bet īstanībā liela problēma būs ar to maisīšanu jo tādus milzīgus akmeņus diez vai vareš normāli samaizīt un tur CNC forumā jau runā par vakuma sūkni lai izspiestu visu atlikušo gaisu, kas pēc epoksīdu ieliešanas (un maisīšanas) ir palicis iekšā vai arī ar vibrācījas galdu. tur viens cilvēks mēģinās eksperimentēt ar vakum sūkni.

----------


## GuntisK

Savējam cnc izmantošu šitādus:  
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/guntisk/elekt ... 1169406378
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/guntisk/elekt ... 1169406384

----------


## Girts

visi gudri d****m par kvarca smiltim un epoksidiem bet vai kadam ir ideja ka sakarigak to visu uztaist no aluminija profiliem kurim butu lielaka mehaniska izturiba  uz vērpem un liksanos, mesanos.Ka butu labak darbinat elektroniku
no LPT (printra porta )vai COM porta ar signalu procesoru jeb Epja 4slāņu PCB brinumu(amīši jau nobal) vai pa sito lakia kadas no so umniku bara ir salodejis uz ULN 2003 -ULN 2008 mikrenes solinieka vadibas plati - saubos.

----------


## Vinchi

Vispār piekritīšu Ģirtam, tiešām gribētos redzēt vairāk jūsu projektus, bildes. Visiem taču ir interesanti ko cits ir uztaisījis  :: 

ULN2003 der tikai vienpolārajiem steperiem un to pieslēgt ir tīrais nieks salīdzinājumā ar vadības kodēšanu.  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Es esmu salicis vabības plati uz ULN2004- pretenziju nav,vienīgi jaudīgākus motorus nepieslēgsi.ULN2003-ULN2008 cik es zinu ir vairāki tranzistori ar aizsardzības diodēm,tāka domāju ka jaudīgākam variantam varētu izmantot parastus jaudas NPN, vai PNP struktūras traņus +diodes.  ::  Ja runa iet par softu- mana izvēle ir TurboCNC-diezgan vienkārša,strādā zem DOS.Ar to tad arī notestēju savu motora kontroliera plati ar ULN2004.Man ir viens jautājums   ::  -teiksim ir man kontroliers (tā pati ULN2004+vēl dažas mikrenes) ar pieslēgtu motoru.Kamēr pēc kārtas tiek vadīti citi motori, šis atrodas uz vietas (pauze).Vai tas ir normāli ka viņš sasilst atrodoties miera stāvoklī?Man liekas ka pauzes laikā nevajadzētu būt spriegumam uz motora tinumiem.  ::  Kā ir?

----------


## LED

Atmaksajas vispar taisit tos CNC? Shitaads hlams pa 1000$ 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CNC-Router-Milling- ... dZViewItem

Izmaksas, lai pats uztaisitu ap 1000Ls! Ja zelta rokas, tad sanaaks labaaks, ja sudraba, tad taads pats  ::

----------


## sharps

...bet ja liikas rokas, tad nemaz nesaac.   ::

----------


## GuntisK

Tas hlams kas maksā 1000 baksu arī ir paštaisīs.Vispār to visu var uztais;it daudz lētāk.  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ari es safanojos par to lietu! un ja vel lazeru uzliktu virsu... un ja vel pastaisitu!  :: ))
Tikai es sev apsolijos, ka ar tam apaljajam sliedem tocna netaisisu. Man bija doma par roku, bet tas laikam vel neprecizak.
Skatijos ebay un tur tipa tas sliedes 70cm nemaz nav tik dargas. Kadi 100$...
Beefy

----------


## GuntisK

Nu es arī par tām apaļajām sliedēm nefanoju, bet citu variantu nav   ::  .Darbavirsma slīdēs pa sliedēm ar padšibņiku palīdzību kā Jetija pirmajā darbā.Precizitāte 0,001 mm man īpaši nav vajadzīga un vispār šis projekts ir pieredzes iegūšanai.Interesanti cik maksā SKF firmas pārbīdes skrūves ?

----------


## Girts

> Ari es safanojos par to lietu! un ja vel lazeru uzliktu virsu... un ja vel pastaisitu! ))
> Tikai es sev apsolijos, ka ar tam apaljajam sliedem tocna netaisisu. Man bija doma par roku, bet tas laikam vel neprecizak.
> Skatijos ebay un tur tipa tas sliedes 70cm nemaz nav tik dargas. Kadi 100$...
> Beefy


 te tev  nu bija  tris-cetri posti ka posti un nu jau atkal ir galigi d****ā.Ka mani fascine šās ienziniermehanikas zvaigznes.Ne pat mikereni  nav nav plate iecepusi bet jau lazeru limes kopa no nez ka un stieni nekam neder .Tikai es nezkapec Darba biezi vien sastopos ar vecaiem sudainajiem stienim ko visi brake viena laida.SLIEDES NAV APAĻAS APALI IR STIEŅI!!!
 DEAD BEEF  pietiks spamot runajam par lietu !!!!

----------


## Mosfet

Runājot par pamatnes taisīšanu ar epoksīda sveķiem, man ir nācies tādas izgatavot 80 gadu begās to izmēri bija 1000 x 2000 x 80 mm.izturības ziņa tās pārsniedza duraluminija un čuguna stiprību spiediena un lieces izturībā. Sveķus izmantojām augstmaolekulāros. Kvarca smiltis frakcija 0,25-1,8 mm, armējums 3 kārtas terauda siets. Absorbētā gaisa izdala ar oganiskiem šķīdinātājiem. Ja interesē kādam sīkāk varat jautāt.
Kā vadotnes var izmantot samēra lētas hidrolisko cilindru štokus, kurus var nopirkt par samēra lētu cenu un tie ir hromēti, tātad vismas cietība apm 55-58 HRC ( 2-3 lētak par SKF un lētak par FAG). Diametrs 20 -45 mm vairāk atkarīgs no garuma. Pats kustošais mezgls izgatavots no 2x 3 gultņiem kas novietoti 120 grādos, viens pāris gultņi ir regulējami, izslēdz pilnīgas spēles iespēju un ir iespējas regulēt darbības laikā
Samēra precīzs ir parastais Metriskais vītņu stienis, bez cinkojuma, pirms tam vairākas reizes pāriets ar vītņu ripu pielaide H7, uzgrieznis no fosforbronzas un teflona kombinācijas ar kompensācijas mehānismu, vītne
iegriezta ar 3 komplektu vītņugriezi H7.Stieņu izmēri M16 -M24 solis 2 mm
SKF ir ļoti dārga firma, kvalitātes ziņa līdzvērtīga ir FAG bet lētāka.

Par elektroniku runājot solā motori izmanto savu max ja lieto H tiltus uz mosfetie ar stāvas stabilizāciju . Bipolārie tranzistori lēni slēdzas, sprieguma kritumi uz p-n pērejas kas nevajadzīgi silda.
GuntiK viss atkarīgs kā organizēts vadības cikls, cik sapratu tiek izmantots L/R vadības sistēma, kas nav efektīva. Pauzes gadijuma viena vai divas spoles paliek zem barošanas sprieguma tāpēc silst, tados gadijumos vai nu samazina pauzes laikā Ubar vai atslēdz to. L/R topoloģija vislielākais siltums izdalās tieši pauzēs.

Jāsaņemas un janobilde, bet  ka vienmēr nav laika.

----------


## timmijss

> Kā vadotnes var izmantot samēra lētas hidrolisko cilindru štokus, kurus var nopirkt par samēra lētu cenu .


 Var izmantot ari autinu amisus tie ari ir samera labi, pats esmu daudzkur izmantojis  :: 
un beiktus amisus var dabut pa pudeli.

----------


## LED

Beidzot kaut kas reaals  ::  no Mosfet

----------


## GuntisK

Paldies Mosfet par padomiem.Uz SKF neiešu.  ::  Varbūt kādam tomēr ir kāda reāli pārbaudīta motoru vadības shēma- tomēr ja taisīt tad taisīt kā vajag.Pat nemēģiniet ieteikt vadību pirkt-nepirkšu,pats taisīšu.
Cits jautājums, adresēts drošvien Mosfet, jo kā rādās viņš šo lietu pārzin-kura ir tā labākā efektivitātes ziņā vadības sistēma?Ja varētu es nobildētu savējo vadības plati,bet diemžēl....

----------


## Epis

Varbūt tu Mosfet zini kur Lv tagat var nopirkt epoksīd sveķus ??

es meklēdams pasaulē tās firmas esu pāris izplatītājus itkā atradis bet pagaidām vēl nav bījis laiks meilus aisūtīt, bet ja viņi gribēs nokāst baigo piķi (kā parasti tas ir) tad es caur Ebay pirkšu, bet pirmstam vēl viss jāizplāno un bišķi jāparasē un jāapskatās kā tur CNCzonā dalībniekiem iet ar šito lietu un tad izanalizējot visas viņu kļūdas un panākumus kautkad arī ķeršos es klāt pie tās lietas.

Ja kas es dzīvajā nēsu sastapis vēl nevienu CNC profu, ekspertu! un es pats esu amatieris nevis tur kautkāds eksperts vai profs.

ne pa tēmu:
Šeit varat apstīties vakar pabeidzu lodēt savu FPGA brīnum plati  ::  
http://theonlyway.net/eoz/upload/attach ... 78&d=11696

----------


## zzz

> ne pa tēmu:
> Šeit varat apstīties vakar pabeidzu lodēt savu FPGA brīnum plati  
> http://theonlyway.net/eoz/upload/attach ... 78&d=11696


 
Nu-s, un kaa duumu tests?

----------


## Vinchi

Epis vai jau ieprogramēji FPGA? Vismaz diodes jau mirgo, kaut kas uz porta jau darbojas?

Redzu ka plate nav paštaisīta, kurā kantorī pasūtiji?

----------


## dmd

man jau šķiet, ka es redzu kopā salodētas kājiņas  ::

----------


## Vinchi

sākumā man arī tā likās bet izskatās ka tā varētu būt kāda pasta vai kanifolijs.

----------


## Epis

Gandrīz vai nodedzināju Tantalium elektrolītisko kapacitātoru pielodēju viņu nepareizi kā parasto elktrolītisko, bet pēc tam izrādījās kad tā svītras atzīme norāda uz pretējo polaritāti (google izlasīju) pārlodēju un viss strādāja, laikam kapacitātors nesadega tāpēc kad izmantoju 5V mobīlā tel. adapteri kurš par 250ma vairāk nevelk. 

Plates apraksts:
2 līmeņu Plati pasūtiju Almiko kvalitāte baigi labā ja ņem vērā to kad viņiem 10mil līnijas ir max iespējamā robeža (bij viens kas teica kad uztaisīs sūdīgi, bet kā paši redzat kvalitāte ir ļoti laba). 
Šito PQFP 208 iepakojumu biīj grūti salodēt, kājas platums tikai 0,17-0,25mm   ::  izmantoju lodējamo pastu. 3 plates izmaksāja 28ls +santīmi un ja taisīšu tādu pašu vēl tad par katru plati ap 3ls jo tas šablons (fiksētā izmaksa) bij ap 15Ls+PVN 

Tur ir 2 switching regulātori L5973D (250Khz ormix 1Ls) priekš (1,2V un 3,3V) 2,5A, un tur ir 2 diodes (indikātors kad barošanas bloks strādā) pielodētas un tikai viena no viņām spīd (3,3V) otra nespīd jo laikam 1,2V ir pa maz  ::  pārbaudīju 3,3V barosānas bloka darbu ar osciloskopu (bilde ir eoz.lv un ārā iet samērā tīra DC strāva tas nozīmē kad esu nopircis īsto induktoru + kapacitātoru (šitas varēja būt labāks, bet tevālo tāds kādu vaidzētu maksā virs 2ls (žēl nudas)) 
Es pats gribēju izmēģināt DC-DC pārveidotāju ar 2,4Mhz   ::  slēgšanās frekvenci, bet Vikings protestēja kad frekvence pa lielu.
Pašu mikreni iztestēt vēl nevaru, jāuzlodē Jtag programmātors (tas ir ļoti vienkārš. un + jāpielodē Flash konfigurācijas atmiņa kas šodien atnāca kopā ar manu pasūtīto cyclone II Dev.kitu kurš nesen tikai iznāca decembra beigās sāka viņu tirgot ja tāds kits būtu ap vasaras vidu tad iespējams kad es nebūtu šito plati taisījis! ( 2X ietilpīgāka FPGA + visādi navaroti un cena bij baigi lētā 150$ (gandrīz vai pa velti, tuvu pie pašizmaksas). bet nu es to dev kitu izmantošu koda testēšanai bet reāliem eksperimentiem savu paštaisīto plati (ja nu kautkas nodeg tad skāde nebūs tik liela  :: .

Atradu 2 kļūdas platē viena ir tur kur tas vads pielodēts un otra vienkārši kad liku VCC lauku tad ieslēdzu vienu daļu kas nesavienojās ar pārējo lauku bet tā vieta nav nozīmīga

----------


## Mosfet

Par sveķiem

Kādas molekulāro svaru vajag un cik daudz, dažās markas sveķi man ir pieejami.

Par vadotnēm mani pieminēti hidrocilindru štoki pārdodas ganību dambī un pārdod uz garumu ,max man liekas ka bija 6 m.

Par stepperu vadību varu teikt tā, ka paštaisīts atsver rūpniecisko gan cenā gan izpildijumā, jo ir iespēja projektēt konkrētam motoram.

Cienijamo GuntiK kadī ir tavā rīcībā esošie stepperi? Marka vai to parametri, pēc tā varēšu tev ieteikt kāda pēc manām domā būtu optimāla shema.Pārsvarā man iznāk strādat ar rūpnieciskiem darba galdiem metālam , frēzem virpām unn slīpēšanas iekārtām un tur izmanto stepperus ar jaudu ap 1-1,5kw vai griezes momentu hidropastiprinātājus.
Divus gadus atpakāļ modernizējām vienu metāla frēzi un tur izmantojām 
zobsiksnu ar metāla kordu kā alternatīvu vītņu stienim. Ja interesē varu pastāstīt sīkāk.
Es personīgi neiesaku aizrautie ar soļa dalīšanu stepperiem lielāku par 1/8
jo pieaug kļūdas, un samazinās griezes moments. Nekas nav ideāls, un sevišķi tas verojams lētiem stepperiem kad tie ir sasiluši.
   Vēl te izskanēja domas par Ebay, no savas pieredzes esiet piesardzīgi jo neviss kas spīd ir zelts un nevienmēr tie kas pārdod zina ko īsti viņi pārdod.
Nav jākautrejas no jautājumiem jo manuprāt te ir ta vieta kur apspriest un diskutēt.

----------


## GuntisK

Jā ar EBAY ir jāuzmanās.  ::  to Mosfet : man ir trīs solinieki no vecajiem flopij draiviem  ::  nav jau nekas dižais ,bet tomēr...
Kur Latvijā verētu iegādāties *NORMĀLUS* soļu motorus (izņemot Tevalo) der pat lietoti, ar pietiekamu spēka momentu.Varbūt kāds varētu palīdzēt šai jautājumā.  ::  Rīt paskatīšos kādas ir manējo motoru markas un tad došu ziņu.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

uzmet aci sitajam diilam -

http://cgi.ebay.de/Profi-CNC-Steuerung- ... dZViewItem

http://search.ebay.de/search/search.dll ... category0=

Vispar es kaut kur lasiju, ka servo motorus esot krutak izmantot - vienigi, ka vadiba esot sarezgitaka. It ka nekas parak sarezgits gan neliekas - tikai jarekina visu laiku motora griezsanas atrums un vispar man nav isti points, ka to servo motoru varetu sasinhronizet ar parejajiem motoriem. Viniem tacu nevar nofikset stavokli un drosvien siem vel ir kaut kada inerce.

Varbut kads var pastastit, ka darbojas steper motori? Esmu redzejis tos shematiskos zimejumus ar 4triem poliem, bet nekadi nesaprotu, ka ar 4 vadiem var dabuut 200 soljus?

Paldies,
Beefy

----------


## Epis

Mosfete moš tev ir kautkāda tehniskā informācija par tiem epksīdiem kas tev tur ir ?? vai links kur var detalizētāk palasīt (angļu, LV vai krievu val.)

varu tikai ielikt mehāniskās īpašības kādas ir tam īstajam Polymer composite no kura taisa iekārtu pamatus:

MECHANICAL PROPERTIES OF POLYMER COMPOSITE
Tensile strength 	4,000 psi
Compressive strength 	18,000 psi
Density 	0.084 lb/in. 3
Modulus of elasticity 	4.5 10 6 psi 

un Epoksīdiem jābūt ļoti šķidriem viskozitāte 400 (tās vienības nosaukumu aizmirsu) šķidrums kā cepamai eļļai.

Pa motoriem:

http://www.transmotec.com te var apstīties motoru cenas + vairumtirdzniecības cenas soļiniekiem un BLDC.

Es jau riktīgi daudz esu par tiem soļiniekiem forumos rakstījis piemēram pēdējais bij tajā boot.lv kur ir jetija iekārtas topiks tur es ar engenierJD strīdējos (aizstāvēju soļu motorus) viņš bij pa servo motoriem un salīdzinot magnētiskais (PM) BLDC servomotors pēc jaudas (W) ir 2-2,5X dārgāks par soļinieku.

Servo motoriem ir optiskie enkoderi vai citi sensori kas nosaka kustības ātrumu un ass leņķi (pozīciju) bez tā motoru nevar nopozicionēt un + tam visam klāt ir PID algoritms ar ko tad visus servo motorus vada.

Soļinieki ir vairāka tipa unipolārie un bipolārie (hibrīd tipa), man ir bipolārais ar 4 vadiem (2 pinumi) un pēc elektiskās shēmas lai viņu vadītu viag 2 H tiltus kopā 8 tranzistorus. google ir ļoti daudz informācijas un shēmas par soļiniekiem un to vadīšanu.

----------


## LED

Varbuut, lai katram nebuutu jaapzvana visi Rigas kantori un japarrok ebay sastadam cenu sarakstu  ::  (kantoris/cena/teh dai)

1. Solu motori
2. Vadiba - cena gatavai/izmaksas pashtaisitai
3. Vadotnes - cena/1m, diametrs
4. Gultni vai bukses vadotnem
5. Vitņstieņi - cena/1m, diametrs
6. Uzgriežņi vītņstieņiem

----------


## Vinchi

Man liekas tas nebūs tik vienārši. Jo piemēram uz soļu dzinējiem ir dažādi ražotāji parametri un cena ir atkarīga no tā visa. Cenas var arī mainīties ik pēc dažiem mēnešiem.

----------


## LED

Tad jaasaak ar to, ka janoskaidro, kaadiem tiem parametiem jaabuut?
http://www.hobbycnc.com/steppermotors.php
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?ec=8a10b3c

Kuri no siem butu piemeroti normala izmera iekartai?  Manuprat motoriem nav jabut dizi jaudigiem jaudigiem :S Galu galaa slodze tur tik vien, kaa kustinaat pashu uzparikti!

----------


## GuntisK

To Mosfet or others. 
Man ir 2 motori STH-39D107 un viens padomju ПБМ-200-265.Pēc izskata un parametriem diezgan līdzīgi.Kādas jūsu domas par izmantošanas lietderību?

----------


## marisviens

Domaaju, ka lieka jauda nekaitees. Ar svakiem motoriem vareesi tik putuplastu grebt;). Manupraat ljoti svariigs parametrs ir lielaakaa frekvence, ar kaadu solju motors speejiigs korekti paarlekt no viena staavoklja otraa.

----------


## GuntisK

Frekvence ar kuru notiek pāreja no vienas rotora pozīcijas uz otru ietekmēs tikai ātrumu.Šeit pēc manām domām svarīgāks ir attīstītais spēka moments.Manā gadījumā nav vajadzīgs super-puper CNC.Ja šis ies tad tiks būvēts jaudīgāks variants ar zvērīgākiem motoriem.

----------


## Amazons

Sorry, nekomenteshu ieprieksheejos rakstus. Varu tikai apsveikt par apnjeemiibu.
Shobriid straadaaju/apguustu savu CNC iekaartu - tiesa, izgatavotu ruupnieciski. Esmu diezgan izgaajis cauri dzelzhu un dazhaadu softu darbiibai taapeec saprotu cik ljoti labi ir ja kaads var sniegt padomu vai apspriesties. Savaa laikaa nociinijos ar to ka softiem ir beediigs helps. Par dzelzhiem varu teikt tikai to ka taa ir tikai treshdalja probleemas kas dalaas ieguldiito liidzeklju daudzumaa un un detalju preciizaa sastuteeshanaa. Paareejais ir softs un reaala darbiiba. Jo ir lietas par kuraam saakumaa vispaar neaizdomaajies. 
No savas puses varu piedaavaat kontakteeties ar mani caur @ -sanjemt kaadu padomu un varbuut pievienoties jaunas CNC iekaartas izgatavoshanaa. Bez tam neesmu veel meeginaajis izgatavot PCB - pietruukst vienas galvas un divu roku  :: 

ar cienju
Amazons - man patiik viss jaunais
e-mail: info@acx

Board size: 1000x600mm
Speed: 13.33mm/s
Licensed Software: WinPCNC, Filou NC

----------


## GuntisK

::   Vienmēr būs tādi kuri čakarēsies paši, nevis ies un pirks jau gatavu.
To Amazons- a kāda CNC tev ir? Varbūt kāds foto arī noderētu...  ::

----------


## Amazons

Tas pats ko Jetijs njeema par paraugu  :: 
http://www.cnc-step.com

----------


## GuntisK

Nav ko citu teikt- cepuri nost.  ::

----------


## LED

> Tas pats ko Jetijs njeema par paraugu 
> http://www.cnc-step.com


 Kadus motorus liki? Kur pirki?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

eu bet cik reali butu uztaisit mini cnc?
ar printera vai lidzigiem letajiem stepperiem, mazu detalu taisišanai, nu max 300 x300 mm vai mazak.
bet vai to plati ir reali pašam uzlodet? es kkur redzeju tadu plati ar laikam 4 mikrenem, nu tām kas nav SMD un vel dazam detalam...
ja es dabutu shemu un idealajaa gadijumaa pcb zimejumu, tad mierigi varetu tadu mazu stanoku uztaisit... nez kadam nav?

----------


## Amazons

To *LED*
Neko nebuuveeju - visu iegaadaajos gatavu. Tiesa pirms tam gribeeju buuveet, bet taa kaa laiks mans lielaakais ienaidnieks tad noleemu ka nav ko smeereeties un iegaadaajos gatavu produktu. Sorry, esmu reaalists! Man pamata meerkis bija uzlabot razhoshanu. Tomeer arii man patiik bleejnjoties ar visaadiem niecinjiem.
To *Neatkarigais*
Neuztver personiigi bet shajaa forumaa apspriestie varianti ar printera steperiem skiet beerniskiigi. Tas vairaak buutu deriigs nu taadam kaa labaratorijas darbam bet ne darbagaldam. Taapat arii kompoziitmateriaalu izgatavoshana maajas apstaakljos  ::  Nenoliedzu labas idejas, bet skiet ka jaasaak ar vienkaarshaakaam lietaam.

----------


## GuntisK

Neviens šajā forumā tomēr nav minējis kādiem mērķiem viņš savu CNC izmantos.  ::  Man piemēram tādu vajag lai taisītu iespiedplates.Al detaļu frēzēšana jau ir nopietnāk, tur jau motori no printera nederēs. Anyway -kādam ir reālas idejas kā to visu uztaisīt? Domāta mehānika un elektronika,iespējamie varianti un izmaksas.Ja visu pērk jaunu-tad protams cena būs mērāma simtos ja ne tūkstošos  ::  .Bet vai tad nevar izmantot kādus gatavus mezglus,u.t.t.
Lūgums tiem kuri neatbalsta pašbūvēta CNC būvi,neiesaistīties šajā forumā.  ::

----------


## Neatkarīgais

mans variants butu tāds: vītņu stieņi- elementāri, jebkurā būvmateriālu veikalā, cenu precizi nepareiksu, bet ir lēti, 1 m ar m6 vitni maksaa 0,70ls
nu pasi lielakie stieni varetu but ~4ls/ m
uzgriežņi- tur par cik vajag, max. 0,10ls/ gab
pati konstrukcija no ūdensdrošā saplākšņa, to var dabūt buvmaterialu veikalos un latvijas finierī, biezums atkarigs no konstrukcijas izmeriem.
saplāksni var labi un precizi satiprināt ar koka tapām un PVA D4 līmi (ūdensizturīga) ja netraucē nakam citam tad var ar skrūvēm, bet vajag veikt priekšurbumus un iegemdēt skrūvju galvas. šāda konstrukcija, ja vien precīzi izgatavota ir ĻOTI izturīga. sliedes, stieņus utml. var dabut latvijas metālā, šrotos, metāllūžņu izgāztuvēs un vecajā labajā latgalītē. gultņus- jebkurā autoveikalā. Pašu frēzi... es ieteiktu izmantot rokas virsfrēzi un to bik. parveidot, jauda viņām ir laba, apgriezieni arī- max. 22 000 rpm. cena sākot no 24ls (sūds) līdz pat 300ls par apmēram 50- 70 ls var dabūt ļoti labu. bet mani vairāk uztrauc tieši elektronika jo netaisos vienu sūda shēmuņu sūtīt no ASV pa 70$  ::

----------


## zzz

> bet mani vairāk uztrauc tieši elektronika jo netaisos vienu sūda shēmuņu sūtīt no ASV pa 70$


 Neatkariigais, tev tak jau vienreiz tika teikts - solju dzineeju draiveru deelis ir  relatiivi visnieciigaakaa probleema samopala CNC agregaata buuvnieciibaa.

Skatiit piemeeram:

http://www.piclist.org/techref/io/stepp ... /index.htm
http://www.piclist.org/images/member/RB ... ircuit.gif 

Vai shaadas sarezhgjiitiibas shemochku izgatavoshana tev sagaadaa probleemu??? (Zofts kontrolerim ir haljava un nokaachaajams turpat pilniigi gatavs ieshuushanai)

----------


## GuntisK

Mana iecerētā konstrukcija ir ļoti līdzīga Neatkarīgā minētajai.  ::  Galu galā ar ko ūdensdrošais saplāksnis būtu sliktāks?Konstrukciju turēs.Jau minētā Jetija pirmais darbs bija no saplākšņa....

----------


## GuntisK

http://myweb.cableone.net/nitehawkhp/

Par pamatu ņemšu šo CNCšku..  ::   Nesaskatu tur nekā tāda, ko nevarētu uztaisīt mājās.  ::

----------


## LED

freeze man ir, freezgalvas arii, finieris ar kkur meetaajas! Veel tik paaris motori, elektrodalas un viss ruuc  :: 

Man interese CNC ar kuru varetu frezet aluminiju(klishejas, formas u.t.t.), liidz ar to domaaju driizaak taisiit to uzparikti no aluminija! Domajams, ka uz kopejaa fona tas izmaksas dizi nepalielinaas!

----------


## GuntisK

No alumīnija būtu vēl labāk taisīt, bet tā kā man pieejamāks materiāls ir finieris,būvēšu no tā.Ja tev LED ir pieejams alumīnijs,es iesaku- taisi no tā.Un ja vēl sanāks,izmaksas būs graši, salīdzinot ar iegūto.  ::  Starp citu cik Latvijas Metālā maksā alumīnija profili?Kāds nezin?Varbūt kāds jau ir pircis?Būšu pateicīgs,ja padalīsities informācijā.  ::

----------


## LED

Profili neko dizu nemaksaa! Kaut kad nesen pirku U-veida prifilus 10x15 pa kaut kaadiem 80sant.metraa! Tas ir ja peerk veikalaa, kur vinu tirgo pa metram! Ja nem aluminija nodala, tad veel pa kaadiem 30% leetaak! CNC an nepietiks ar 10x15, bet taapat par profiliem tur vairaak par 10-15Ls nebuus toch! No aluminija taisot vieniigais saredzgiijums ir tas, ka apstraadaat bik gruutaak, kaa finieri - piemeeraam lielos urbumus maajas apstaaklos neuztaisiisi!

----------


## GuntisK

Kādus 20 ls varētu atdot par tiem aluminija gabaliem.Šasiju galu galā var sametināt arī no dzelzs profiliem.  ::

----------


## LED

profili jau vajadziigi tikai shasijai kaareiz! Paareejas dalas jataisa no biezas aluminija loksnes, kuraa jaaiefreezee(jaaieurbj) gultnju vietas!

----------


## GuntisK

::  Ar šasiju es domāj upamatni uz k''a viss turās.  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Ja kādam vajag infu par stepperu vadību,sūtiet savu emailu man uz private message.Aizsūtīšu pa meilu ap 5Mb noderīgas informācijas.   ::

----------


## GuntisK

Varbūt kāds zin, kur dabūt informāciju un programmas kolektora motoru vadībai ar enkoderiem?Problēmas te Latvijā dabūt pa lēto stepperus,bet kolektora motoru pašam pa pilnam.Cita problēma-kā veikt viņu bremzēšanu.Viņiem taču piemīt inerce.Radās tāda ideja-pārbīdes skrūvei vienā galā ir kolektornieks,bet otrā pusē mazjaudīgs soļu motors,kas tad arī bremzē šo sistēmu ja uz tā izvadiem padod spriegumu.Ko sakāt par šo trako ideju?  ::

----------


## LED

Laikam jau tikai divreiz lielaaks chakars to visu sastuteet :S

----------


## GuntisK

Nu čakars jau ir, bet ja soļu motorus nevar dabūt pa lēto.Kolektorniekiem arī ātrums lielāks...

----------


## LED

Ta jau labaak adomaat, kur sadziivee veel tiek zmantoti solu motori un tos pielaagot! 

Auto logu tiiritaajiem nenaaksolu motori?   ::   tur vadi kaadi 3-4 laikam naaca aaraa 

Katraa zinaa piemeeram auto tukshgaitas varstiem naak stepperi, bet tie ir par mazu!

----------


## GuntisK

Tīrītājiem kā reiz ir kolektornieki.  ::  Daudzie vadi ir ātruma regulēšani (vismaz motoros kas ir pie manis tā ir).Vjadzētu parunāties ar paziņām eļektroņikiem-programmētājiem,varbūt tie varēs kau ko izdomāt ar tiem enkoderiem.Citādi esmu galīgā izmisumā-kur lai rauj stepperus?  ::

----------


## Mosfet

GuntiK cil lielus stepperus tev vajag? un cik daudz?

Par kolektorniekiem, vajag iztaisīt magnetisko sajūgu ar ko atslēgt motoru  no pievada un to pievadu bremzēt ar magnētisko bremzi, bet stepperis izmanto kā enkoderi kā nekā 200 imp uz apgrieziena. No inerces nekur neizbēgsi Vai tad tev apmierinās precizitāte?

----------


## Girts

> Tīrītājiem kā reiz ir kolektornieki.  Daudzie vadi ir ātruma regulēšani (vismaz motoros kas ir pie manis tā ir).Vjadzētu parunāties ar paziņām eļektroņikiem-programmētājiem,varbūt tie varēs kau ko izdomāt ar tiem enkoderiem.Citādi esmu galīgā izmisumā-kur lai rauj stepperus?


  Apjautajies datorņergām kas strada kadā no pasvaldibas iestadēm (pagassti, domes, skolas)sava laikā Dānu pasvaldibas un citadi draugi sadeva pasvaldibam savu Scrapu(I.T.lužnus)Vecus adatu printerus eskaitot kura ir divi solinieki, papiram un galvai,  kvalitāte - laba dazi bija pat ar asskoderi galā lai kāds solītis nepazud.Pats savā laikā dabuju no dzekiem kas ed valasts maizi.

----------


## LED

> GuntiK cil lielus stepperus tev vajag? un cik daudz?


 Ja tev ir peejami pa labaam cenaam, tad es ar labpraat kaadus 4gb. panemtu! Vajadzetu ap 200oz/in! Tas musu mervienibas laikam ap 1Nm :S

----------


## Epis

Par motoru parametriem tad tur ir tā ka jo vairāk ampēras, mazāki volti (zemāka pretestība) jo lielāks motora ātrums bet būs N-m arī mazāki bet tas tikai mazā ātrumā un tieši pretēji lēnie soļinieki ir tie kam maz ampēras zem 1-1,5A lieli volti virs 5v un līdz ar to lielāka pretestība tākā kas grib lielu ātrumu meklējat motoru ar zemu pretestību lielām Ampērām + zemiem voltiem.
lielais ātrums saistīts ar to kad motora pinumi ātrāk uzlādējas un izlādējās ja ir zemāka viņu pretestība (par induktivitāti aizmirsu) un pretēji un no uzlādēšanaš un izlādes laika ir arī atkarīgs motora ātrums un protams var arī pinumā laist pretēju strāvu sanāks AC paātrinot izlādes laiku ( mikrosoļu chopper draiveri tā dara pie lieliem ātrumiem un lieliem voltiem) 

Un vēl bipolārie motori ir jaudīgāki nekā unipolārie  ::

----------


## GuntisK

> Un vēl bipolārie motori ir jaudīgāki nekā unipolārie


 Bipolārie ir tie kur četri vadi?

----------


## Mosfet

Cienijamo Epi no kurienes tev nāk tādas muļķibas par soļu motoriem un strāvas cirkulāciju H-tiltā? Vai tu esi redzējis un salīdzinājis augstapgriezienu un zemapgriezienu stepperus, kuriem ir zema induktivitāte un liels I? Lūdzu papēti H- tilta notiekošo.

----------


## Epis

laikam sajaucu Half-bridge ar Full-bridge (man šitie jūk)
šitajā linkā ir smuka Full-bridge shēma
http://www.4qdtec.com/bridge.html

šeit tas h-bridge http://www.4qd.co.uk/fea/half.html

Tātad bipolārajam steperim vaig 2 full bridge  blokus katram pinumam savējo 
varat L298 datasheetā apstītes "Figure 8 : Two Phase Bipolar Stepper Motor Circuit."
8 lapā 

Varat skatīties uz steperu pretestības jo mazāka pretestība (omos) jo ātaķ ies un otrādies ! 

Bipolārajam ir 4 vadi katram pinumam ir 2 vadi bet unipolārajiem ir vairāk vai mzāk vadi,
Ir bipolārie arī ar 8 vaidiem viņus var saslēgt gan bipolārā variantā vai arī unipolārā variantā *slēdz kā gribi  ::

----------


## Mosfet

H- tiltu bildes ir labas tikai skatīties vajag nevis statiskā rezīžīmā, bet dinamikā.
Stepperus raksturo tāds parametrs ka max f ar kādu tas var '"noiet" soļus pie noteiktā griezes momenta.
Pāslaik skatos uz diviem motoriem viens U=12 V I=27 A. otrs U=7,4V I=24 A, pirmam max soļu frekvence 2500 Hz otram 9500 Hz. Ir tāda lieta kā konstruktīvas atškirības, rotorā un statorā, magnētiskās sitēmas kvalitāteu un utt.

----------


## Epis

::  kas tad tie par nenormāliem motoriem 27A cik tad tur Nm ir ?? un kāda jauda (vai tik nav KW mērāma!)

nu re te jau arī var redzēt kad otrajam kuram mazāki volti lielākas Ampēras noteikti kad ir zemāka pretestība (pinumu pretestība) un līdz ar to pinums ātrāk uzlādējās un izlādējās,

----------


## GuntisK

Nu Mosfet,vot tie ir solinieki.  ::  Jauda tiešām laikam kw mērāma.  ::

----------


## Girts

> kas tad tie par nenormāliem motoriem 27A cik tad tur Nm ir ?? un kāda jauda (vai tik nav KW mērāma!)
> 
> nu re te jau arī var redzēt kad otrajam kuram mazāki volti lielākas Ampēras noteikti kad ir zemāka pretestība (pinumu pretestība) un līdz ar to pinums ātrāk uzlādējās un izlādējās,


 Ta ari ir jauda ir kilovatos un dzesejas ar piespiedu dzesi. man ari tadi zveri darba dzivo un vel caur parnesumu griez mehanismu,un skapis kura atrodas draivi ir iebuvets kondicionieris lai samos nodzesetu.   http://www.parkermotion.com/products/Pr ... 67_29.html

----------


## GuntisK

Te tā šodien nedaudz padomājot izdomāju šitādu solinieku iespējamo aizmaiņas variantu ar kolektornieku.Ar ko tad tie atšķirās?
solinieki vadās tā:
1)programma sūta vadības impulsus uz draivera plati,1 impulss=1 solis,virziena norāde,=motors kustas
2)beidz darbību,gaida nākamo

Mans kolektornieku vadības variants:
1)programma sūta impulsus uz kontrolieri,kontroliers "saglabā" impulsu skaitu datu bankā,saņem virziena norādi= log 1 vai 0(turp,šurp)
2)izmato h-tiltu,tātad vajadzīgi četri MCU izejas porti (p1,p2,p3.p4),kontroliers ieslēdz motoru
3)motors kustas,enkoders(disks ar caurumiem+gaismas diode+fotodevējs)rada impulsu virkni ko skaita MCU,(Received imp=imp.from encoder)
4)kad MCU saskaita vajadzīgo impulsu skaitu,nekavējoties tiek ieslēgta  magnētiskā bremze
5)MCU dzēš visu informāciju no datu bankas un gaida nākamos impulsus

Tādējādi vajag trīs MCU ieejas portus (step,direction) un enkoderam,kā arī piecus izejas portus (4 motora vadībai) 1 bremzei.
Varbūt no tā visa varētu kas sanākt  ::  .

----------


## Mosfet

Nē tie nav KW bet tikai ap 300 w, tiem gala vēl stāv griezes meomentu hidropastiprinātājs. Abi divi pārbīda virpas suportus. Diemžēl virpa ir franču bet kas ražojis motorus un nav zināms jo franči uzlikuši savu birku.
Tehniskie dati no tehniskās dokumentācijas.
KW stepperi pārsvarā ir ar barošanas spriegumu 48 v.
Cienijamo Epi, redzi abiem stepperiem ir gandriz vienādas aktīvās pretestības, es pat šodien nomēriju abiem induktivitāti tās ari ir aptuveni līdzigas, bet apgrizienu skaits būs dažāds. 
Zemiduktīvie motori, kam ir zems U un liels I , vienmēr būs ar lielāku griezes momentu, kā ari ar lietderīgo mehanisko jaudu.

----------


## Epis

GuntiK uz kādas mikrenes tad tu domā taisīt vai mēģinat(eksperimentēt) ??

Viens CNC zonā pats taisa 1kw servo draiveri (industriālo) ar PId vadību un visādiem bonusiem, bet viņš izmanto jaudīgu 16bitu  Freescale 56F8300 serijas procesoru ar max frekvenci 60mhz (60MIPS) 

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthrea ... 77&page=25

Offtopic. --------------------

Man pašam šitās parastās mikrenes ir galīgi apnikušas ar to kad viņām tās perifērijas vienmēr ir pa maz un ne tādas kādas īsti vaig un tad sanāk lauzīt galvu, kā lai dabūn kautko gatavu tādēļ es pāreju uz FPGA tur problēmu ar to kad kautkā nav vairs nebūs ja viadzēs 5 enkodera dekoderus tad tie arī būs (kods man jau ir  :: ) un ar PWM perifērijām tas apts cik gribi tik taisi un + procesori cik gribi tik procesorus bāz iekšā vismaz man tagat nevaidzēs sēdēt un domāt kādu mikreni lai izvēlos. 
Ideālais variants mūsdineās ir ja izmanto FPGA( vai CPLD) kopār ar parasto mikrokontrolieri vai DSP proci un tad FPGA ir kā viens liels perifēriju modulis, kur var izveidot jebko ko vaig un tad ar savu proci var mierīgi programmēt neuztraucoties kad pašam precesoram pietrūks kāda perifērija vai instrukcija piemēram FPU (floating point unit).

----------


## zzz

Epi, tevi atkal zanosit vecajaas sliedees uz bezsatura bazaaru.


Starp citu hiper-uuber-FPGA plati tak jau biji salodeejis vismaz nedeelju atpakalj, chota nemanaas reporti par taas funkcioneeshanu?

----------


## GuntisK

[quote="Epis"]GuntiK uz kādas mikrenes tad tu domā taisīt vai mēģinat(eksperimentēt) ??

Īsti nezinu kādu tieši, bet sliecos uz AVR pusi.Neesu nekāds baigais programmists,bet algoritmu varu izdomāt.Vot gadās -eju pa ielu un pēkšņi ienāk galvā ideja-liekas jau viss ir izdomāts,vajag tik likt kopā un aidā.Bet kad izliec to visu uz papīra (man patīk pierakstīt) skaties-nē,tomēr kaut kā trūkst.  ::  Anyway:nesāksim tukšas pļāpas un visādu tur FPGA un citu tehnikas brīnumu reklāmas(Epi-nekā personiska),bet domāsim labāk kā to visu paveikt uz kaut kā vienkāršāka bāzes.Var taču katram motoram izmantot savu kontrolieri-Vienkāršākajam variantam vajadzēs,kā jau minēju 2-3 ieejas portus un 5-6 izejas.Neesu specs,varat mani droši lamāt par šito,bet man pašam liekas ka kāds ATMELs vai PICs ar visu to var tikt galā.Soļu motoru draivera plati uztaisīt man pašam būtu kā div pirkstus apm...zt,bet izmantot kolektormotorus-tas jau ir izaicinājums.

----------


## zzz

> bet izmantot kolektormotorus-tas jau ir izaicinājums.


 Nu, ja esi gatavs nevaaji piestraadaat pie personiskaa zofta rakstiishanas....

Kolektorniekus veel taa so skripom vareetu lietot ja agregaats domaats teiksim tikai plashu urbshanai - nopozicioneeji, ieboreeji, paarbrauci uz naakamo poziiciju (pofig kaa - ar overshotu, vai nevienmeeriigi, galvenais ka beigaas nonaaci kur vajag un paarbaudiiji peec enkodera), ieboreeji uttt uz priekshu.

Vprochem ja no ekzotiskajaam/leetajaam pieejaam tad internetaa kliist bauma par iespeeju paartiit auto gjeneratoru par apmeeram solju dzineeju - solji laikam sanaak pamaz, bet speecinja diezgan daudz. (Kaut gan IMHO nopirkt internetaa cieshamu solju dzineeju komplektu izmaksaas apmeeram to pashu ko shrotos kaudzi gjeneratoru, kuri peec tam veel ar krietnu seksu jaapaartin)

----------


## GuntisK

> bet izmantot kolektormotorus-tas jau ir izaicinājums.
> 
> 
>  
> Vprochem ja no ekzotiskajaam/leetajaam pieejaam tad internetaa kliist bauma par iespeeju paartiit auto gjeneratoru par apmeeram solju dzineeju - solji laikam sanaak pamaz, bet speecinja diezgan daudz. (Kaut gan IMHO nopirkt internetaa cieshamu solju dzineeju komplektu izmaksaas apmeeram to pashu ko shrotos kaudzi gjeneratoru, kuri peec tam veel ar krietnu seksu jaapaartin)


 Jā,jā-šito ekzotiku arī kaut kādā krievu saitā lasīju,bet...
Saitā http://www.kurmis.nm.ru viens apm.mana vecuma džeks uztaisīja cnc kāreiz ar kolektoru motoriem.Gemors vienīgi ar softu   ::  .Bet manējā variantā kontrolieris vajadzīs tikai motora vadībai.Visa informācija ko MCU saņem ir soļu skaits un virziens   ::  .Tas ko es iepriekš aprakstīju ir domāts ja to vada ar progu TurboCNC.Secinājums-softs jāraksta tikai kontorlierim.  ::

----------


## Epis

Atmelis ir laba izvēle man te vecie (gadu veci) kodi vēl i saglabājušies šeit viens no tiem kas varētu strādāt. detektē Step/dir(direction laikam nedetektēja slinkums bij rakstīt) signālu + detektē enkodera singālu (par virziena notiekšanu es nezinu varbūt kad ) galvenais kad detektē pazudušos soļus un reproducē tos 
ja kautkas no koda der tad ņem pasludinu to par OPEN sorce he he  :: 



```
#include "m128def.inc"
;Kods kas kontrole solu motoru salidzinot noietos solus ar encodera
; radijumiem ik pec 2 motora soliem encodera izskirtspeja x4.
rjmp	Starts

.org	$000A
	rjmp	Encoders1A  ; PE4 INT4
.org	$000C
	rjmp	Encoders1B	; PE5 INT5

.org	$0016
	rjmp 	Solis_Mot1  ;Timer 1 Capt. event icp1/PD4
	
.org	$0032
	rjmp	Solis_Mot2	;taimers 3 capt.event PE7

.org	$001C
	rjmp	overflow1
.org	$0018
	rjmp	PWM1A	 ;Taimer1 Compare machA/PMWM/PB5
.org	$0034
	rjmp	PWM3A		; Taim.3 machA/PE3


Starts:
;------------------------------------
;Porti
	inc    R10
	ldi		r16,0b11100000	; PD4-ICP1 set input 
	out		DDRD,r16
	ldi		r16,0b00001111	; PD4
	out		PORTD,r16

	ldi		r16,0b00100000  ; Motoram 1  PB5-OCR1A  output 
	out		DDRB,r16		; 
	ldi		r16,0b00100000	; 
	out		PORTB,r16		;
	ldi		r16,0b00001111	; Motoram 2  PE3-OCR3A output 
	out		DDRE,r16		; PE4-INT4;PE5-INT5;PE7-ICP3 input
	ldi		r16,0b11110000	; 
	out		PORTE,r16		
	nop

;------------------------------------
	ldi		r16,0b00110100		;uzliek TICIE1 Bitu (00100000) kas aktivizē Icp1/PD4 un 
	out		TIMSK,r16			;vektors $0016 izpildās kad karogs ICF1 ir 1 reģistrā TIFR !!!
	sts		ETIMSK,r16		; Paplašinātais timer/counter interupt mask reģistrs kurā -  
;uzliek 5 bitu ''TICIE3'' kurš aktivizē ICP3/PE7 un vektors $0032 izpildās kad karogs ICF3 ir 1 reģistrā ETIFR !!
	ldi		r16,0b01000001	; ielādē r16 6 un 0 bitus
	ldi		r17,2		;Pec sitaa iesleedzas taimeri no jauma
	sts		TCCR3B,r16  ; ielādē TCCR3B reģistrā r16 6bitu kas nozīmēs ICES3 (input capture edge select) ja no +0 
;nomainīsies uz +5 tad noķers (capture) pulkstens vērtību un ierakstīs ICR3 reģistrā. 0 bits CS30 apzīmē pulkstens izvēles bitu (internal closk sorce)
	out		TCCR1B,r16  ; ielādē topašu r16 6 bitu ICES1 un 0 bitu CS10 (internal clock sorce)  
	out		TCNT1L,r17  
;____________________________________________________________

; uzliek (External interupt control Register) ISCn bitus (Interupt sense control bit) interupts aktivizējas ja GIE un EIMSK ir attiecīgi uzlikts 
	ldi		r16,0b00111111  ; interupti tiek likti uz rising edge! biti 11
	out		EICRB,r16
	ldi		r16,0b00110000
	out		EIMSK,r16	
;-------------------------------------

	ldi		r16,0b01000001	; Pec sitaa iesleedzas taimeri un sāk skaitīt laiku līdz ocr1aH,ocr1al TOP
	out		TCCR1B,r16
	ldi		r16,0b01000001	; Pec sitaa iesleedzas taimeri un sāk skaitīt laiku līdz ocr1aH,ocr1al TOP
	sts		TCCR3B,r16
	
	ldi		r16,1		; Stack point.0x0120
	out		SPH,r16
	ldi		r16,0x20	; laikam uzstāda stack pointeri
	out		SPL,r16
	ldi		r16,0b00111111 ; iel'ad'e 111 lai nodz'estu TIFR bitus kas uzlik'as pa'si no sevis (lai netais'itos interupti sakuma
	out		TIFR,r16
	sts		ETIFR,r16
	sei
end:   ; izlaist instrukciju ja PinB 0 bits ir set (1) PB0
	nop
	jmp 	end
;_____Reģistru ATŠITFRĒJUMS ____----------------------__________
;R1:R0  J taimeris (16-8:7-0) Jaunā Motora1 taimera Vērtība
;R3:R2	V taimeris (16-8:7-0) 	Vecā Motora1 taimera Vērtība
;R5:R4	J Atrums1  (16-8:7-0)    Jaunais Motora 1 1/2  Soļa Ātrums 
;R7;R6  Jātrums kopija priekš PWM OCR1A h:L ģenerēšanas
;R9:R8  J'Taimeris + Jātrums priekš ENcodera griešanās ātruma noteikšanas
;R12:r11  Encodera 1 impulsa sākums (enkoders rāda pagātni tādēļ vaijag fiksēt taimeri kad tika sākts PWM) 
;R13 Norāda kurš enkoders pēc kārtas ir pagājis 00(1) 01(2) 11(3)
;R15:R14  1 Soļa ātrums lai varētu saskaitīt 1soļa ātrumu ar 2 soļa ātrumu un salīdzināt ar Encodera1A:B 3soļu noieto ātrumu un izdarīt korekciju.
;R21:R20	Saidzinajuma rezultats (2soli -3encodersoli)
;R22  Registrs piedalas atnemsana ar kura palidzibu parvers negativo skaitlikas skaita noFF uz 0 par skaitli no 0-FF
;R23  ENC1A_3solis: bits kas parada vai rezultats ir negativs ja negativs tad ir 1

;_______Nosaka ĀTRUMU _______________
Solis_Mot1:
	in		r18,icr1l ; ielādē icr1L taimera low byte 0-7 bitu vērtību kura saglabājās nostradājot  Icp1/ PD4 
	in		r19,icr1h ; ielādē icr1H taimera high byte 8-16 bitam
	sbic	$10,4	; šī pārbauda vai PD4 ir hi vai lo ja lo tad izlaiž nakošo instrukciju šis knifs ir domāts lai ICP fiksētu soļa ātrumu tad kad ir +5 voltu perjods bet ne 0voltu perjodu
	rjmp	STor_Vtaimer
	movw	r1:r0,r19:r18	;kopē Jtaimera vērtības uz r1:r0 (hi:Lo)
	ldi		r16,0b01000001  ;uzliek ICES1 bitu lai reagetu uz rising edge Input capture kanals Prieks PWM detektesanas
	out		TCCR1B,r16
; ---------------Atņem (J taimers r19:r18)-(V Timers r3:r2) = (r19:r18 Ātrums)
	sub		r18,r2 ;Atņem 2Soļu laiks - 3encodera laiks = R19:R18 
	brcs	plus1a  		; ja ir cary C karogs tad iet uz rutīnu plus1, kur r27+1
pwm1b:
	sub		r19,r3
	brcs	plus1i  		; ja ir cary C karogs tad iet uz rutīnu plus1, 
pwm1j:
;_-=+++++++++++++++++++++

	movw 	r5:r4,r19:r18  ;Saglabājam ātrumu - J Atrumu R5:R4
;--------------
	sbrs	r23,0	;Parbauda vai R23 bits 1 ir 0 vai 1, ja 1 tad encodera laiks ir bijis negativs un japalielina sola atrums, ja 0(pozitivs) tad jasamazina sola atrums
	rjmp	ATNEM_ATRUMU
	adc		r4,r20			;PieLIEK ATRUMU r5:r4+r21:r20	;seit pieliek  sola motora atrumu
	brcs	plus1b  		; ja ir cary C karogs tad iet uz rutīnu plus1, kur r27+1
pwm1c:          
	add		r5,r21
ATPAKAL:
;-----------------------
	movw 	r7:r6,r5:r4 	; pārkopē J ātrumu uz r7:r6 priekš PWM
;_________PWM ĢENERĀTORS _______________________
;pieskaita Jātrumu pie J taimera 16 bit vērtības lai varētu uztaisīt PWM impulsu
	
	adc		r6,r0 		;šīs 3 operācijas saskaita divus 16 bitu ciparus r4+r0=r4 
	brcs	plus1c  		; ja ir cary C karogs tad iet uz rutīnu plus1, kur r27+1
pwm1d:
	add		r7,r1		; tālāk r27+r25 = r27 bez cary C karoga
	ldi		r16,0b01000000  ;aktivizē OCR1A on compare match toggle 
	out		TCCR1A,r16	
	Sei
	out		ocr1ah,r7	; pieskaita klāt puss soli pie OCR1Ax vērtības 
	out		ocr1al,r6
	sbrs	R10,0	; Otrā soļa pārbaudes kods (algoritms)
	rjmp	R10_inc    ; šitais pārbaudi vai 2soļi ir pagājuši ja ir iet un nokopē R7:R6 uz R9:R8
	movw 	r9:r8,r7:r6	;Pirmā soļa ātrums tiek
	clr 	R10
	movw 	r15:r14,r19:r18	;Saglabā 1soļa ātrumu 1
	reti
R10_inc: inc  R10
	reti
STor_Vtaimer:    
	movw 	r3:r2,r19:r18 	; saglaba Vtaimeri lai pectam Encoderam butu atskaites punkts kad tika sakts solis
	ldi		r16,0b00000001
	out		TCCR1B,r16		; nomaina ICES1 bitu lai reagetu ICP1 pins uz falling edge
	reti
;------Rutinas ________________
plus1a:
	dec		r19		;ja ir cary C karogs tad r27+1
	mov		R22,R18
	clr		R18
	sub	 	R18,R22
	clc					; nodzēš C cary karogu
	rjmp  	pwm1b
plus1i:
	mov		R22,R19	;ja ir cary C karogs tad r27+1
	clr		R19
	sub	 	R19,R22
	clc					; nodzēš C cary karogu
	rjmp  	pwm1j
plus1b: 
	inc		r5		;ja ir cary C karogs tad r27+1
	clc					; nodzēš C cary karogu
	rjmp  pwm1c	
plus1c: 
	inc		r7		;ja ir cary C karogs tad r27+1
	clc					; nodzēš C cary karogu
	rjmp  pwm1d			; ietatpakaļ un turpina PWM1A interupt vektoru
;------------
ATNEM_ATRUMU:	;r5:r4-r21:r20	;seit atnem  sola motora atrumu
	sub		r4,r20;Atņem 
	brcs	plus1h  		; ja ir cary C karogs tad iet uz rutīnu plus1, kur r27+1
pwm1i:
	sub		r5,r21
	rjmp  ATPAKAL
plus1H:
	dec  r5
	clc
	rjmp	pwm1i
;_________________________

Encoders1B:
overflow1:
	nop
		reti
;________________________________
PWM1A:
	sbis	PINB,5	; pārbauda vai PB5 pins ir hi ja hi tad iet tālāk ja lo tad return no rutīnas
	rjmp	NodzesOCIE1A		; knifs ir domāts lai PWM ģenerātors ģenerētu +5 voltu perjodu , bet neveidotu 0voltu perjodu( šis perjods ir bezgalīgs tik ilgi kamēr nav nākošais solis! 
	adc		r4,r6 		;šīs 3 operācijas saskaita divus 16 bitu ciparus r4+r0=r4 
	brcs	plus1d  		; ja ir cary C karogs tad iet uz rutīnu plus1, kur r27+1
pwm1e:
	add		r5,r7		; tālāk r27+r25 = r27 bez cary C karoga
	out		ocr1ah,r5	; pieskaita klāt puss soli pie OCR1Ax vērtības 
	out		ocr1al,r4
	reti
plus1d: 
	inc		r5		;ja ir cary C karogs tad r27+1
	clc					; nodzēš C cary karogu
	rjmp  pwm1e			; ietatpakaļ un turpina PWM1A interupt vektoru
	reti
NodzesOCIE1A:
	ldi		r16,0b00000000  ;izslēdz OCR1A on compare match nedara neko
	out		TCCR1A,r16

	reti		
;___________________
Encoders1A:
		
	in		r16,TCNT1L  ;ielādē taimera lo un pēc tam hi vērtību
	in		r17,TCNT1H 
	in 		r19,EICRB		;ielādē Eicra reģistra vērtību kas atbild par INT0 interupt PD0 pina reaģēšanu uz  
	sbrs	R19,0		; on rising edge or faling adge interupts tiks aktivizēts
	rjmp 	bit_clear		
	cbr		R19,1		;šīs operāciju bloks ar rutīnu bit_clear nomaina EICRA int0 Interupt sense controll bitu ISC00 no 0 uz 1 un 1uz0
Talak:
	out		EICRB,R19  ;Ielādē jauno ISC00 bitu 1 vai 0 
	sbrc	R13,1				;nosaka kurš no 3 enkodera impulsiem ir šis
	rjmp	ENC1A_3solis				;ja pirmais tad:
	sbrs	R13,0
	rjmp	ENC1A_1solis
	inc		R13
	reti
bit_clear:
	sbr    R19,1
	rjmp	Talak
;_--------------
ENC1A_1solis:	;1 enkodera norādītajā solī encodera rutīnai ir jāsaglabā R9:r8 PWM 1 soļa taimera sākums lai pēc tam varētu aprēķināt 2PWM soļu ilgumu
	mov 	r11,r8
	mov		r12,r9
	inc		R13  ; palielina R13 par 1
	reti

ENC1A_3solis: ; šeit notiek ātruma skaitīšna un motoru ātruma pieregulēšana 
;---Atnem R17;r16 - R12;r11= R17,r16, 
	sub		r16,r11 ;Atņem 2Soļu laiks - 3encodera laiks = R19:R18 
	brcs	plus1e  		; ja ir cary C karogs tad iet uz rutīnu plus1, kur r27+1
pwm1f:
	sub		r17,r12
;------------
	adc		r18,r14 		;saskaita R19:R18+R15:R14=R19:R18
	brcs	plus1f  		; ja ir cary C karogs tad iet uz rutīnu plus1, kur r27+1
pwm1g:
	add		r19,r15
	LSL 	R18		;Reizina ar 2 R19:R18 16 bit skaitli  
	ROL		R19		;Iegūst R19:R18 2soļu Laikuko var salīdzināt ar Encoder 3 soļu laiku !
;----Atnemsana---------
	clr		R23 ;Notira R23 registru kas parada vai rezultats ir pozitivs vai negativs
	sub		r18,r16 ;Atņem 2Soļu laiks - 3encodera laiks = R19:R18 
	brcs	plus1g  		; ja ir cary C karogs tad iet uz rutīnu plus1, kur r27+1
pwm1h:
	sub		r19,r17
	brmi	MINUS
	movw 	r21:r20,r19:r18 ;saglabā rezultātu R21;20
	reti

MINUS:
	inc		R23		; palielina R23 koeficientu kas norada ja 1tad negativs ja 0 tad pozitivs
	mov		R22,R19  ;apgriez otradies R19 bitu, jo negativs skaita no FF uz nuli
	clr		R19
	sub	 	R19,R22
	movw 	r21:r20,r19:r18 ;saglaba rezultatu R21:R20
	clr		R13
	reti
;--------Rutinas _______
plus1e:
	dec		r17		;ja ir cary C karogs tad r27+1
	mov		R22,R16
	clr		R16
	sub	 	R16,R22
	clc					; nodzēš C cary karogu
	rjmp  	pwm1f
plus1f: 
	inc		r19		;ja ir cary C karogs tad r27+1
	rjmp	pwm1g
plus1g:
	dec		r19		;ja ir cary C karogs tad r27+1
	mov		R22,R18
	clr		R18
	sub	 	R18,R22
	clc					; nodzēš C cary karogu
	rjmp  	pwm1h



;_______________________________		
; izskatās kad tālāk bij domāts ielikt motoram 2 kodu bet  laikam kad mikrenei vair perifeŗiju nav tākā jāizmanto FPGA :D)
PWM3A:
	reti
Solis_Mot2:
```

 Man avr studio 4 sen vairs nav tākā paŗbaudīt es nevaru bet domāju kas šitas kods gāja prefekti  ::  (iekš simulātora)

----------


## GuntisK

::   ::   ::  Epi -vienkārši ofigjet.Nu ko sāk tā lieta pamazām iet uz priekšu.  ::

----------


## Neatkarīgais

eu kāds man nevar vnk atsuti gatavu vadibas plates pcb zimejumu un detalu izkartojumu un kkadu infu kā to kontrolēt no pc? mailto:martinspct@inbox.lv
ar mehāniku, savām vajadzībām es tikšu galā  ::

----------


## GuntisK

http://ftp.lcard.ru/forum.php3?action=v ... hread=1801
http://www.chipmaker.ru/index.php?showtopic=1295
Paskaties šeit-bija tur daudz kas par draiveriem un zoftu.

----------


## Epis

reālā motora sinhronizēšanas (pārbaude) kods ir ļoti primitīvs un atrodās viņš  tur kur ir PWM generātor rutīna un tur tad var likt iekšā kautkādu savējo uzlaboto koda variantu (aprēķinus utt.) bet pārējais ir tīri signālu detektēšana un apstrādāšana nu reāli var izmantot tos signālu dekoder kodu.
un mīnus ir tāds kad pārsvarā ir 16bit darbības un atmegai ir 8bit procesors kas kā var redzēt aizņem papildus koda rindas, lai veiktu 16 bit darbības  :: 

un ja gribēsi uztaisīt PID algoritmu tad tur būs darīšana ar dalīšanu + reizināšanu un 16 bitus uz megas dalīt būs biagi smagi. 
Parasti servo motorus vada ar to PID algoritmu šeit neliels apraksts kuru uz ātro atradu caur google (smukas bildes) http://www.parkermotion.com/whitepages/ ... entals.pdf

Bet nu reāli jau tādu super perecizitāti reti kad vaig tākā lai motori nenoietu galīgi no ptrajektorijas štias vienkāršais kods varbūt kad arī tīri normāli derēs. (kas to lai zin pārbaudījis reālitētē es nēsu  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Nu labi -kods tā kā būtu,bet mani vairāk interesē kā to motoru pieslēgt pie MCU portiem.

----------


## GuntisK

Tātad es kaut kur iepriekšējās lapās minēju ka parādīšu kādi stepperi man uz doto brīdi ir:
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/guntisk/cnc/1170472642
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/guntisk/cnc/1170472643
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/guntisk/cnc/1170472644

Kāda vadība būtu vislabākā, lai viņi nekarstu?
P.S. Atvainojos par sūdīgo kvalitāti-bildēju ar mobilo.   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

vakar pa tv rādīja, kurš no jums tas bija?

Cik tā prograamma aiznēm atmiņas?

----------


## GuntisK

Pa tv rādīja laikam Jetiju ar viņa garadarbu.Izmanto viņš TurboCNC progu.

----------


## GuntisK

Varbūt kādam ir jaunas idejas?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

> bet mani vairāk uztrauc tieši elektronika jo netaisos vienu sūda shēmuņu sūtīt no ASV pa 70$ 
> 
> 
>  Neatkariigais, tev tak jau vienreiz tika teikts - solju dzineeju draiveru deelis ir  relatiivi visnieciigaakaa probleema samopala CNC agregaata buuvnieciibaa.
> 
> Skatiit piemeeram:
> 
> http://www.piclist.org/techref/io/stepp ... /index.htm
> http://www.piclist.org/images/member/RB ... ircuit.gif 
> ...


 nu vienu tādu es varbut ar grutibam uztaisitu, bet man nav ne jausmas kā šamo darbināt  ::  bet cik sapratu tāda shēma ir 1 motora vadibai... un sanak ka vajag 3 tādas? tiešām nevienam nav printēšanai gatva plate ar detaļu sarakstu? es labprat uztaisitu bet šāda veida elektronika man sagādā problēmas  ::

----------


## GuntisK

To Neatkarīgais-nu nav jau obligāti jātaisa uz kontrolieriem.Ir jau arī vienkāršākas shēmas.Bet kāda tieši tev ir vajadzīga ir lielā mērā atkarīga no tā kādi motori tev ir.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

man vēl nav nekādi
man vajag tā lai sanāk pa lēto... es ceru ka latgalitee ir tadi motori...
karo4 man vajag plati pašiem prastākajiem bet tādu kura ir gatava slegsanai viena galaa pie pc otrā pie motoriem  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Tev Sprint Layout plate topoloģija derēs?-šonākt izprojektēšu un tad kaut kā tev aizsūtīšu.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

derēs derēs  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

nekad neesmu neko tādu taisījis, tāpēc daži tādi vienkārši jautājumi
1. Cik saprotu, tad der pavisam vecs kompis, vai var uz vienas mikrenes saprogrammēt to pasākumu???
2. Ja liek lielu frēzi cietam metālam - kā tiek galā ar jaudas problēmu liek paralēli soļiniekus, vai kaut kādus pārnesumus liek vai kā?
3. Ja vajag 3 plaknēs lai frēzes un urbji grozās - vai ir pieejama lēta bezmaksas vai reāli nopērkama programma?
4. Vai saprogrammēšanai ir pieejams tāds parasts piegājiens - tipa, taisna līnija 3cm, tad 45 grādi utt - saprotamā valodā, pielāgots ātrai pārprogrammēšanai? Piemēram- ieštepselē flash un viss notiek>?
5. Vai var noalsīt no gatavas detaļas visus datus ar pašu sistēmu, taustu frežes vietā, lai uzreiz var likt un gatavot, tsk arī 3 dimensiju?
Sorry, man galīgi nepazīstama lieta!!

----------


## GuntisK

Atbildu uz taviem jautājumiem:
1) Der pat 286 procesora bāzēts kompis ar DOSu,
2)Izmanto arī pārnesumus, lai gan var ielikt arī jaudīgākus soļu motorus,
3)Lētas un pieejamas programmas-TurboCNC (DOS vidē),Mach2 (Win me,XP),KCAM un vēl daudz tādu...Ielikšu drusku vēlāk linku no kurienes to visu var novilkt   ::  
4)Cad progās uzzīmē ko tevc vajag,proga izveido G-code,to G-code iemet cnc vadības progā un aidā...
5)A šitas jau ir daudz sarežģītāk,lai gan nav nekā neiespējama.

----------


## Raimonds1

Padomāju, ka metināšanā jau arī varētu saprogrammēt - detaļas ar punktiem saķer, tad ieliek statīvā un sametina. Pie tam gan ar MIG/MAG gan TIG, kā rūpnīcās. Papildus tad jāpieprogrammē stieples vai piedevmateriāla (TIG) padeve, strāvas pieslēgšana/ atslēgšana, gāzes pirms un pēc plūde, ja metina alumīniju.
Ja metina, piemēram ar roku MIG 3mm plāksni, tad strāva ir nu kādi 100 ampēri. Automātiskā režīmā jau to procesu var realizēt ļoti ātri ar 300ampēriem, ko ar roku turot degli nekādi nevarēs. Pie tam tādā tempā metinot, metāls nepaspēj sasilšanas dēļ deformēties un mainīt šuves lokalizāciju.
Rūpnieciskās iekārtas, protams, maksā tik, cik maksā   ::  
Iesākumā varētu izdomāt, kādu progu palaist lai sametinātu 1 metru šuvi starp divām plāksnēm.

----------


## GuntisK

Zini Raimond mēs liekas domājam vienādi.  ::  Kad es savu met. pusautomātu liku kopā,arī biju iedomājies šitādu izmantošanas veidu.Nu principā var to visu uzbūvēt-galvenais ir gribēt.  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Lai būtu kur pasmelties idejas šim projektam:
http://engraving.majosoft.com/

Sofs un tā tālāk:
http://www.rotordesign.com/servolite/bo ... pages.html

Vēl..:
http://www.luberth.com/plotter/ditwasplotter.htm
http://engraving.majosoft.com/html/step ... n2803.html  (pati vienkāršakā vadības plate-mikra argusā maksā 0,35 lvl)
pēdējā linkā ir Luberth adrese -tur tad arī ir šitā draivera vadības softs.

----------


## LED

> Zini Raimond mēs liekas domājam vienādi.  Kad es savu met. pusautomātu liku kopā,arī biju iedomājies šitādu izmantošanas veidu.Nu principā var to visu uzbūvēt-galvenais ir gribēt.


 Veel krutaaka fiicha ir uztaisiit cnc plasma cutter!

Shonedeel buus jaaiebrauc latgaliitee! Moz tur kaut kas no stepperiem atrodams!

----------


## GuntisK

Cnc p;lasma cutter?   ::  Var jau plazmotronu mājās uzbūvēt-nekā sarežģīta tur nav, vienīgās grūtības varētu rasties ar volframa stieņa iegādi un plazmotrona galviņas dzesi. Ja ir interese par šitām lietiņām te ir links:
http://scilab.narod.ru/plasma.html  .
Kas zin ja man šis prodžekts izdosies,varbūt uztaisīšu ari tādu.  ::

----------


## valmet

Daudz gatavas soļu vadības shēmas un plašu zīmējumi atrodami šeit :
http://www.pminmo.com/

----------


## Epis

ko lai saka! esat jau paši airakušies pietiekami tālu, lai sāktu būvēt  + lodēt 
 :: 

Viennozīmīgi kad tie kas būvēs būs ieguvēji kautvai ja nekas izcils nesanāks, ar ko var ražot produktu un nopelnīt, tad pieredze noteikti būs ļoti laba un redzēsiet kādas iespēas paverās ja izmanto CNC  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Jā Epi, tas tiešām sniegs ne tikai pieredzi,bet arī jaunas zināšanas.
To Valmet-liels tev paldies par to saitu.Liekas ka no turienes arī ņemšu draivera shēmu.Tagad tik jānopērk fotorezists,lai varētu uztaisīt kvalitatīvu plati draiverim.  ::  
Vēl neliela informācija kuru izkasu no viena krievu saita-Направляющие шлифованые очень твердые на поверхности - диаметром 16 мм и длиной примерно 500 мм  -  это оси коромысел в головке блока двигателя Москвич 412 и 2141 

Еще это могут быть штоки амортизаторов грузовых машин. 

А втулки для пошипников скольжения это могут быть втулки для верхних головок шатунов и втулки валов вспомогательных механизмов ДВС. 

Еще не требующие смзки втулки вала электростартера и трамблера - они пресованы из спец порошка.
Varētu noderēt,vai ne?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

valmet
tiešām labs saits. jasameklee kkade stepperi un jaizveleas atbilstoša shēma  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Man īpaši patīk tā 3 motoru draivera shēma.To jau būtu vērts taisīt.Jāiepērk vajadzīgajā daudzumā tie IRFZ44 lauktrnzistori.  ::  
Te nu rodas neliels jautājums-Ja to motoru patēriņa strāva ir ap 1A,tad radiatorus šitem trņiem itkā nevajag un silt tiem arī nevajadzētu.Kā ir?

----------


## GuntisK

Kā jums tāda konstrukcija?
http://www.pminmo.com/cprmine/displayim ... at=0&pos=4  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Runā ka pārbīdes skrūvēm esot labāk izmantot  trapecveida vītnes griezumu (vai kā to sauc) nevis pierasto trijstūrveida.Jautājums -kur te Latvijā tādas dabūt?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

kāds no jums ir bijis latgaliitee meklet stepperus?
un jaa trapeveida vitnes ir labakas par 3-stur veida.
p.s trapecveida- tadas kā skruvspilēm

----------


## LED

Man ar interesee vai kads latgalite nav maniijis steperus! Bij doma shonedeel iebraukt, bet laikam, ka nesanaaks!  
Man doma sekojosha - salasiit motorus un vadiibu, tad vienaa vakaraa saskruuveet iekartu ar parastajiem vitņstieniem un ja viss funkcionee, tad domaat, kur dabuut stienus, gultnus, vadiklas..

----------


## LED

http://mkmagazin.almanacwhf.ru/mk_other ... versal.htm

Varbut noder  ::

----------


## LED

http://www.shvp.ru/
http://www.servotechnica.ru/catalog/lin ... all-screw/
Bet laikam padaarga lieta!

Krieviski taa trapecveida vitne saucaas ""ходовой винт""! Kaa to noformulet latviski? sanaak laikam dzenskruuve   ::  Bet taa kaa viraak uz kugiem attiecinaams  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Sveiciens foruma dalībniekiem!  ::   Rīt,(tas sanāk jau šodien)  ::  vajadzēs aiziet uz SKF kantori uzzināt cenas uz tām padeves skrūvēm.Mosfet liekas teica ka dārgs tas prieks,bet ziņkārība māc.  ::  Biju mēģinājis piejūgt parasto M6 garo skrūvi (tās kur pa metram un vairāk tiek pārdotas) ar motoru +uzgriezni.Cerēju ka rezultāts būs labāks,bet nē-dažās vietās ķeras,turklāt vēl tā vītne kaut kāda ne tāda-ja skatās no malas izskatās pēc sinusoīdas ar lielu periodu.   ::   ::  Diezgan vājš tāds risinājums,tāpēc arī jautāju par tām trapecveida skrūvēm. Šajās dienās mēģināšu uzskicēt savu plānoto cnc.Kā jau teicu, sākumā būvēšu no finiera un par vadulām lietošu printeru sliedes.Varbūt arī kāds cits jau ir ko uzskicējis?Būtu labi ja varētu tās bildītes te izlikt un apspriest plusus un mīnusus.  ::

----------


## Neatkarīgais

labak pamegini ar m8 vai vel bik resnaku + turot uzgriezni ar urbmašņu pagiez skrūvi lai viņa kaartigi ieeit un norauj visus vitnes nelidzenumus.
skice man vel nav bet viss jau stāv galvā, tik izmēri var mainīties atkarībā no tā kādus stepperus dabūšu

----------


## GuntisK

Nu var principā arī M8 izmantot-tam pat ir savi plusi,proti:lielāks pārvietošanas atrums.  ::  A varbūt tai vītnei pārbraukt pāri ar vītņgriezi uz virpas?Starp citu,bronzas uzgriežņus arī var nopirkt?Itkā tik daudzi veikalai izstaigāti,bet tādi nekur nav redzēti.Bronza šitiem nolūkiem ir pats ideālais,jo kaut kādi tur berzes koeficienti starp to pašu bronzu un dzelzi labi sader kopā.Vēl labāka skaitās fosforbronza,bet sākumā vēl tās parastās bronzas uzgriežņus bi dabūt.  ::

----------


## LED

Par bronzu nezinu, bet misina uzgrieznus esmu pircis Delve2 veikalaa uz Brivibas ielas!

Shodien esmu izracies pa RU lapaam...

Cenas stieniem, uzgriezniem, stepperiem
http://www.texnologia.ru/accessories/accessories.html

Tiri labas diskusijas kaiminvalstii  :: 
http://forum.rcdesign.ru/index.php?showforum=41

Un veel nesanaca piekerties:
http://www.cnczone.ru/

----------


## GuntisK

Rcdesign tiešām ir labs forums par šo tēmu.  ::

----------


## GuntisK

A diez cik tā atsūtīšana izmaksātu?  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Ir tur tādi ШД-5Д1МУ3 (ДШР-80) stepperi.Liekas tādi jaudīgi.Pēc SEB Unibankas kursa par 3 tādiem jāmaksā būtu apm.72 ls+pārsūtīšana.Varbūt pat izdevīgāk nekā caur Ebaju.  ::  Simtiņš rupji rēķinot īstam cnc sanāks ar visu vadību (paštaisītu).

----------


## GuntisK

Jopcik-mopcik!  ::  Palasot par parametriem aizdomājos-a moš tādu ņemt?Vismaz 200w jauda.(?) Je..anis kas tur par cnc sanāktu.  ::

----------


## valmet

Latgalītē soļu motorus meklēju, bet neatradu.Varbūt jums labāk veiksies. SFK  trapecstieņus pasūtīt var, bet cenas afigennās.Pasūtot no krievijas ņemiet vērā, ka prece būs jāatmuito un jāmaksā PVN un varbūt arī muitas nodeva.Iesaku labāk ebay.

----------


## GuntisK

A man radinieks strādā kāreiz muitā!   ::

----------


## LED

Ar krieviem var visu sarunaat! Esmu saneemis maskeetas pakas pa pastu! Cik ir dzirdeets, tad populaara lieta ir suutiit ar vilcienu mashinistiem!

GuntisK - Ja tu doma taisiit mazu cnc plateem, tad iisus trapecveida stienus var dabuut shrotaa no mashinu domkratiem!

----------


## GuntisK

::  LED paldies par ideju!Pastāsti vairāk par tām maskētajām pakām.  ::   ::

----------


## LED

Atradu shitadu sludinajumu http://radiodev.eclub.lv/view.php?messa ... avigate=40

дши200 2-3 140шт. 90год(shitie vareetu buut tiiri OK)
Jagaida, kad atbildees uz mailu!

Ja izmanto krievija razotus motorus, domajams, ka ar vadibu vienkarshak, jo kaiminu tautai plasha sirds - viss na halavu dabujams  ::

----------


## GuntisK

::  Da Rossija schedraja dusha!LED ja uzzini cenu tad paziņo arī man. дши-2-3 labāki=lielāki

----------


## LED

Sheit var novilkt graamatu par cnc buveshanu http://forum.rcdesign.ru/index.php?showtopic=53314
Bet es kaut kaa nevaru vinu atveert   ::   Neatpazist formtu! Varbut kaadam izdosies!

----------


## Vinchi

Pameklē ar googli "DjVu Browser"!

----------


## LED

LIELS paldies! Viss darbojaas  ::

----------


## Neatkarīgais

bet kā būtu taisīt cnc ar parastajiem DC motoriem?
Tas sanāktu ievērojami lētāk un manuprāt vienkāršāk. un vsp. precizitatei ar vajadzetu but diezgan augstai jo partraucoties stravai gald ar uzgriežņiem pa vītņstieni uz inreci nekur neies. ceru ka saprotami pateicu. ko sakat par tādu metodi?

----------


## EngineerJD

Interesani.

Par tēmu dažus postus esmu rakstijis citā forumā: http://www.boot.lv/forumsindex.php?s=de ... opic=37271

Ko redzu šeit.? 
Faktiski visas tēmas par to, kas tas vispār par zvēru un kā ar to tikt galā pēc iespējas lētāk, kā arī, kā darbināt kādu motoru.
Faktiski jau ļoti labi, ka atrodas entuziasti šajā tēmā, jo tad jau ne viss ir miris (filosofija). Un jāsaka, ka labs d.galds nebūs lēts, bet lēts nebūs labs. Vēl piebildīšu, ka dārgākais (grūtāk izpildāmais) ir saistīts ar d.galda mehāniku, savukārt motoru vadība, kas, lai gan svarīga, ir vienkāršākā un lētākā daļa no visas šīs operas.
Arī pats patreiz nodarbojos ar šo tēmu un varbūt varu arī palīdzēt.
Piem: ļoti daudz tehniskas literatūras internetā tiek piedāvātas (arī par brīvu) DjVu formātā. Labs lasītājs (tikai) varētu būt:  WinDjView v.0.4.3 , sk: http://sourceforge.net/project/download ... e&26197187
Proga nav pat jāinstalē, ir lappušu 'skrollings'.
Piem. par soļu dzinējiem ir atrodama laba grāmata: "Soļu dzinēji un to vadība", krievu val. tulkojums no angļu val., sk: http://publ.lib.ru/ARCHIVES/K/KENIO_Tak ... _T..html#1.
Krievijā ražotie soļu dzinēji: ШД-5 un to modernizētās modifikācijas ir unipolārs 6 fāzu reaktīvais reduktor soļu dzinējs, kuru parasti darbina 12 ciklu režīmā. Tas nav nemaz tik viegli. Pirms gadiem 20 šos motorus lietoja profesionālos CNC darba galdos. Tie izceļas ar niecīgu rezonansi, bet tiem nav liels griezes moments (ap 0,1 Nm, tomēr ar tiem piemītošo lielo iespējamo soļu frekvenci - līdz 16 kHz, tie vēl arvien ir samērā populāri), tos pro. darbagaldos apvienoja ar hidropastiprinātājiem lielāka griezes momenta iegūšanai.

Jānis

----------


## GuntisK

> bet kā būtu taisīt cnc ar parastajiem DC motoriem?
> Tas sanāktu ievērojami lētāk un manuprāt vienkāršāk. un vsp. precizitatei ar vajadzetu but diezgan augstai jo partraucoties stravai gald ar uzgriežņiem pa vītņstieni uz inreci nekur neies. ceru ka saprotami pateicu. ko sakat par tādu metodi?


 Tikai sākumā liekas ka tas viss ir tik vienkārši.DC motoram vajadzīgi enkoderi-līdzīgi kā datorpelē,resp.vajag specifisku draiveri,jāraksta softs un tā tālāk.Iesākumā jābūvē būs tomēr uz soļu motoriem....

----------


## Neatkarīgais

nu tad mans cnc taps ĻOTI lēni  :: 
tas attiecas uz elektroniku un motoriem.

----------


## zzz

> nu tad mans cnc taps ĻOTI lēni 
> tas attiecas uz elektroniku un motoriem.


 Neatkariigais, sameties kompaanijaa ar kaadu kursh tev atrisinaas shitaas "milziigaas" motoru probleemas, a pats aatri un labi uztaisi mehaaniku. Vai pat sarunaa, ka tu izgatavosi 2 mehaanikas a partneris nodroshinaas 2 komplektus motoru ar vadiibu. Rezultaataa visi krugom laimiigi un pasaulee radushies uzreiz veseli 2 CNC agregaati.

----------


## GuntisK

> Atradu shitadu sludinajumu http://radiodev.eclub.lv/view.php?messa ... avigate=40
> 
> дши200 2-3 140шт. 90год(shitie vareetu buut tiiri OK)
> Jagaida, kad atbildees uz mailu!
> 
> Ja izmanto krievija razotus motorus, domajams, ka ar vadibu vienkarshak, jo kaiminu tautai plasha sirds - viss na halavu dabujams


 Varbūt vienkārši jāuzgaida kad LEDam atbildēs vai arī pašiem jāaizsūta meils.Galu galā ja tur tiešām ir 140 viena tipa motori,tad pietiktu mums visiem.  ::

----------


## LED

atbildes nav  ::  un citu kontaktu iznemot mailu tur nebij!  ::  ceriibas pamazam zuud  ::

----------


## Neatkarīgais

mehāniku es varu uztaisīt, bet noteikti ne ātri, vadību un motorus ari varu dabūt gatavus, bet vienīgā mana problēma = nauda  ::  viss labi maksā  ::

----------


## zzz

Pirmais CNC buuvnieciibas likums - 

Amatieru CNC gribeeshanas stadijaa uz pasaules ir simtiem vai pat tuukstoshiem reizhu vairaak kaa reaali uztaisiitu un straadaajoshu amatieru CNC.

----------


## GuntisK

Iesākumā nevajag taču uzreiz taisīt "profesionālo" variantu.Jāsāk no vienkāršā,izprotot darbību,īzdomāt kā vēl labāk uztaisīt.Gribētāju tiešām ir vairāk nekā to kas reāli taisa.  ::  Un viss lielā mērā ir atkarīgs no naudas...

----------


## Neatkarīgais

laba lieta ka man skolā kautkad šī pusgada laikā sāks mācīt darboties ar cnc  ::  tad visu izpratīšu un palēnām sākšu cept augšā mehāniku, un kad patrāpīsies bik lieka nauda- kko elektronikai  ::

----------


## valmet

Kāds nevarētu ieteikt, kur Rīgā varētu nopirkt dūralumīnija plāksnes 10-25mm biezas nelielā daudzumā (izgriezt pēc vajadzīgā lieluma)?

----------


## GuntisK

> laba lieta ka man skolā kautkad šī pusgada laikā sāks mācīt darboties ar cnc  tad visu izpratīšu un palēnām sākšu cept augšā mehāniku, un kad patrāpīsies bik lieka nauda- kko elektronikai


 Offtops:Neatkarīgais,kurā skolā tu mācies?

----------


## LED

neatceros nosaukumu, bet uz Berzaunes ielas(VEF teritorija)! Vienigie Riigaa, kas bez iebildumiem ir gatavi nogriezt vajadzigo izmeru! Tur var sarunat ari virposhanas pakalpojumus!

----------


## valmet

Paldies LED , tu telefonu viņiem nezini, vai vismaz firmas nosaukumu? Es pats Liepājā atrodos un gribētos vispirms sarunāt pirms braukt.

----------


## LED

"Tehlat" SIA, Bērzaunes 13a, Rīga, LV-1039, Kontakti Tālrunis 7315433 

Ja nemaldos, tad shitas!
Taisiiju mocim izputeju - vini nogrieza vajadziga garuma cucules(nerzu), vajdziga izmera nerzas sietu un no apaldzelzs izvirpoja izputeja galu! Tas bij pirms kaada pusotra gada! Biju loti apmierinaats!

----------


## Neatkarīgais

es macos rtk (rigas tehniska koledza).
tas aluminija plaksnes vel varetu but (nezinu vai ir) ieks servstallat (karoc latvijas metals)

----------


## LED

sevrstalj un Latvijas metals ir divaz dazadas firmas un ar sikiem pasutijumiem neviena no vinam nekramesies!

----------


## Raimonds1

pietiek firmu, kas tās skrūves uzvirpos, kādas un no kāda metāla vajag ar trapeces vai trīīstūra vītni
Programma taču saprot, cik liels ir vītnes solis un ir pārprogrammējama pielāgojāmām vītnēm, , jebšu tur jābūt metriskajai vītnei?????

----------


## GuntisK

Jautājums ir cik tas viss maksās?To trapecveida skrūvju izvirpošana.  ::  
TurboCNC vismaz var regulēt uz kādām gribi skrūvēm.Pat katrai plaknei (x,z,y) var izmantot kādu gribi.Tālāko dara pati proga.

----------


## Epis

un vēl piebildīšu tājās progās var regulēt ar kādu izšķirtspēju soļu motors griezīsies, cik soļi būs vienā apgriezīenā 175/425/991 utt.(servomotoriem būs enkodera izšķirtsoēja) Tie ir tie divi parametri, kas laikam visām CNC progām regulējās + max iespējamie ātrumi uzrāvieni un tā tālāk tākā ar regulāciju programmas līmēni problēmām nevajadzētu būt. un tad šie visi mehāniskie parametri ir vairāk jāivēlās pēc nepieciešamības soļumotoram var likt skrūvi ar lielu soli (0,5-2cm),  bet servo mtooram ar mazāku, lai ātrumu samazinošie zobrati nebūtu jāliek, bet kā jau teicu tas ir tīri pēc pašu vajadzībām jāskatās ko mums vaig ātrumu vai jaudu ?

Un es domāju kad nopirkt skrūvi, būs lētāk nekā pasūtīt, lai kāds izvirpotu un kvalitāte arī būs labāka vismaz tur kur ražo tās speciālāk skrūves viņi arī garantē to precizitāti, bet ja kāds vietējais virpos tad garantīju nebūs man liekas kad tajā pašā E-bay ja gribat precīzu skrūvi vien būs jāpērk bet izmēģinājumam der parastā veikala skrūve pa pāris Ls es pats arī esu tās izmantojis savai eksperimnetālajai virpai, kura tagat jau sen ir izjaukta un sliedes arī esu taisījis no parastā metāla stieņa +trubas, kurai ieksēejais diametrs bij pa 1mm lielāks par stieņa ārējo, lai viņu varētu uzmaukt uz stieņa un slidināt pa viņu un ja pārzāģē trubu uz pusēm ta viņu var ar skrūvēm no ārpuses saspiest, lai pieregulētu slīdēšanas berzi un nofiksētu stingrāk lai nebūtu nekādas kratīšanās, šitā es uztaisīju X,Y sliedes tikai bildes nekādas nav saglabājušās un kopš nopirku jau īstās sliedes vēco variatnu izmetu ārā (paeksperimentēju un pietiek) šitas variants ir super lētais kas izmaksā ap 10ls un eksperimentam derēs.

----------


## Raimonds1

Šodien LTV7 8.30  raidījumā ""Izgli'tība un karjera ""metālisti( laikam Metkon, Severstaļlat uc.) pauda savu dziļo sāpi, ka neesot, kas strādā, kas tos CNC programmē, viens solīja Ls 2000, otrs laikam Ls 500   ::   Tā kā uz priekšu.
Virpai tas vītnes solis ir iestatāms un to vītni var uzgriezt gan uz 2 cm diametra, gan 20cm diametra apaļdzelzs, tā kā te nu problēmu nav. Var jau likt 2 dzelžus paralēli.
Tāds vienkāršs jatājums - tad tas soļinieks PA TIEŠO GRIEŽ KO - to garo vītnes stieni, vai to it kā uzgriezni?

----------


## valmet

Man Liepājā piedāvāja izvirpot trapec vītņstieņus par apmēram 1,5 lielāku cenu, nekā es viņus nopirku ebajā.
Hobijistu konstrukcijās parasti griež vītņstieni.

----------


## Epis

OFF topiks ****************

To raidījumu neredzēju ja zinat kur var atkārtojumu noskatītes iesviežat linku. TV.lv vēl tas riadījums nav, un tas Jetija Nākotnes parka raidījums laikam, kas bij 2 februārī arī TV.lv nav kautkāda mistika (pārējie nāktones parki tur ir bet tieši tas nav  ::  

Kā es teicu pasūtīt no ārzemēm sanāk letāk nekā vietējie uzvirpo, jo cik es esu skraidījis tad ar tādiem maziem pasūtījumiem neviens negrib ņemtiem un cenas arī viņiem kosmiskas tādēļ arī pats sāku darboties jo man vaig, lai varu uzražot vienu produktu tik lēti cik to dara Taivānā  ::  un pat lētāk un tad laikam vienīgā iespēja lai to panāktu, bez lieliem fin. iegūldījumiem ir uzķīlēt pašam speciālizētu iekārtu tieši tam produktam, kas būtu pilnīgi automātiska un tad arī nevaidzēs nevienu darbinieku, kas viņu apkalpo. 

Es te nesen lasīju rakstu par Robotiem (4-6 asu robotrokām) un tur bij apraksts kas izdevīgāk Robots vai cilvēks un, protams, kad robots cilvēku saliek kā minimums 2X ātrāks un var strādāt 24h + nav vajadzīgi speciāli apstākļi kā gaisma, siltums,  pietiek ar angāri kuram ir elektrība  ::  bet teorētiski tās robotrokas varētu arī strādāt zem klajas debes jo viņi laikam pret mitrumu ir labi aizsargāti.

----------


## Girts

> OFF topiks ****************
> 
> To raidījumu neredzēju ja zinat kur var atkārtojumu noskatītes iesviežat linku. TV.lv vēl tas riadījums nav, un tas Jetija Nākotnes parka raidījums laikam, kas bij 2 februārī arī TV.lv nav kautkāda mistika (pārējie nāktones parki tur ir bet tieši tas nav  
> 
> Kā es teicu pasūtīt no ārzemēm sanāk letāk nekā vietējie uzvirpo, jo cik es esu skraidījis tad ar tādiem maziem pasūtījumiem neviens negrib ņemtiem un cenas arī viņiem kosmiskas tādēļ arī pats sāku darboties jo man vaig, lai varu uzražot vienu produktu tik lēti cik to dara Taivānā  un pat lētāk un tad laikam vienīgā iespēja lai to panāktu, bez lieliem fin. iegūldījumiem ir uzķīlēt pašam speciālizētu iekārtu tieši tam produktam, kas būtu pilnīgi automātiska un tad arī nevaidzēs nevienu darbinieku, kas viņu apkalpo. 
> 
> Es te nesen lasīju rakstu par Robotiem (4-6 asu robotrokām) un tur bij apraksts kas izdevīgāk Robots vai cilvēks un, protams, kad robots cilvēku saliek kā minimums 2X ātrāks un var strādāt 24h + nav vajadzīgi speciāli apstākļi kā gaisma, siltums,  pietiek ar angāri kuram ir elektrība  bet teorētiski tās robotrokas varētu arī strādāt zem klajas debes jo viņi laikam pret mitrumu ir labi aizsargāti.


 Nu tu  Epi laid ,cik dzive tu esi robotus redzejis (industrialos)kas to vien dara ka rukā 24H dienkti.Tas ko  esi lasijis un tas kas ir reala dzive ir divas dažadas lietas ,kuras nevajag jaukat.Es stradaju Somu kompanijā "Uponor"LTD kas atrodas Lielbritanijā par operatoru,mums tur robotu ir kā biezs ,kuri razo detalas precizāk elektrosakausējamos  veidgablus gāzesvadiem  un ūdensvadiem.Vis patiešam izkatās jauki kamēr viņš tas detalas izņem un sagataves ieleik,strāda tas zelis patiešām veikli,tikai viena nelaime.Kad tam dzekam apnīk strādāt tad tris inžinieri zobus sakodusi cinas apvinu lai tika stradtu korekti.Apstakli ideali saus tirs un temperatūras svārtības niecīgas.Taka tikai nevajag Latvju bāleliņiem,pust miglu par Robotiem un CNC kas ņemti no žurnālu reklāmrakstiem. Tāds sīkums pedejos 9.gadus strādaju par iekārtu regulētāju automātiķi dažādās kompānijās Latvijā un ārpus tās,un nekā personīga pret tevīm,Medalai un monetai  vienmer ir divas puses.

----------


## Girts

> Šodien LTV7 8.30  raidījumā ""Izgli'tība un karjera ""metālisti( laikam Metkon, Severstaļlat uc.) pauda savu dziļo sāpi, ka neesot, kas strādā, kas tos CNC programmē, viens solīja Ls 2000, otrs laikam Ls 500    Tā kā uz priekšu.
> Virpai tas vītnes solis ir iestatāms un to vītni var uzgriezt gan uz 2 cm diametra, gan 20cm diametra apaļdzelzs, tā kā te nu problēmu nav. Var jau likt 2 dzelžus paralēli.
> Tāds vienkāršs jatājums - tad tas soļinieks PA TIEŠO GRIEŽ KO - to garo vītnes stieni, vai to it kā uzgriezni?


 Tam uzņemējam pa to purnu kas solija tos 2000Ls tadu naudu pat Lielbritanija CNC opratori nesaņem.Un Cnc operatori ir pieprasitāka profesija visa pasaule.Avizes pilnas ar sludinajumiem ka aicina darba ar darba pieredzi uz sekojosiem darba galdiem.Anglija to māca gandriz katrā tehniskā koledzā bet nav jau kas macas tajā koledzā, kadam tak japipo zāle un jaspele Futbols.

----------


## GuntisK

> Tāds vienkāršs jatājums - tad tas soļinieks PA TIEŠO GRIEŽ KO - to garo vītnes stieni, vai to it kā uzgriezni?


 Soļu motors griež vītnes stieni,savukārt uzgrieznis slīd atkal pa to stieni.Viss elementāri....  ::

----------


## Epis

Tad Kāds zin kur var to Raidījuma atkārtojumu redzēt ??
Gribu arī redzēt kurš tur solīja 2000Ls   ::  

 tas bij viens no rakstiem internetā kādā žurnālā (nevaru vairs atrast linku) un tur laikam bij runa par Motoman 6asu robotrokām, un tie kā likums visi ir Slavējoša tipa raksti (kā reklāma), kur par trūkumiem nerunā (nepiemin negatīvās īpašības), 
  tajā motoman mājaslapā ir smuki Video klipi par viņu modeļiem  :: 

Es nesen skatījos video no vienas pagājšāgada izstādes linku vairs neatceros, bet tie roboti veica iespaidīgu darbu  :: 
Pats dzīvajā robotroku viereiz redzēju tas bij Baltic industry vitējā izstādē  :: pirms 2gadiem un tas laikam bij metinātājs.

----------


## Raimonds1

izstaadees ir redzeets, ka taas programmas gan virpas griezni bida, gan metina ar stiepli un TiguJa taas prgraamas nav, varbuut var caur tv raid veidotaajiem dabuut, tipa nopirkt ierakstu kasetee

----------


## GuntisK

Epi cik tālu esi ticis ar savu plati?

----------


## Epis

Plate ir pilnībā salodēta un Vikings jau pārbaudīja savējo FPGA viņam viss strādā, bet es vakar lodēju to programmētāju pēc viņa shēmas un man nekas negāja pēctam salīdzināju orginālo programmera shēmu ar viņa iedoto un tur bij lielas atšķirības tagar pārlodēšu un ceru ka strādās, 

šeit foto no inbox.albūma 

Tā lielā FPGA plate ir Development kits (izmaksāja ap 120LS) ar kuru es jjau esu pārbaudījis, programmējis un NiosII porcesoru arī pārbaudījis viss strādā un tā mazā ir pašlodētā, kuru šodien ceru palaist ja strādās programmātors

šeit mazās plates atsevišķa bilde



Nu vo tā ir mana Elektronika ar kuru tad es ceru realizēt savu motoru Sapni par savu motora sinhronizātoru un viskautko citu  ::  

Reāli es jau esu uztaisījis to Optiskā enkodera dekoder loģiku un tagat pa pusei arī uztaisīju viņai to Avalon data bus interfeisu, lai pievienotu viņu pie Galvenā procesora tākā drīz man Enkoder dekoderis būs un tad sākšu eksperimentēt (izmantošu savu pašlodēto plati).

----------


## Epis

Un tur uz plates man ir piejamas 130 IO vadi (iejas vai izejas kas var darīt jebko) 
un uz tās Dev.kita plates ir 2X jaudīgāka cyclone II mikrene ar >18752 Loģikas elementiem un manējai ir 8256 LE un mans 32bitu enkoder dekoderis ar visu interfeisu aizņems apmeram 160-200 Logīkas un tad es tādus 32bitu enkoder dekoderus varēšu iebāzt tik cik vaidzēs  ::  
Protams Veidot loģiku nav viegli!

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Eu - kas ta par mikreni? Kaut kads mikrokontrolieris? Vari apstastit, kas lacitim vedera? Cik analogas ieejas/izejas. Cik digitalas. Cik tada maksa?
Un kas ir tie apalie taja plate (spolites). Kadu funkciju vinas veic?
Thnx,
Beefy

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

> Eu - kas ta par mikreni? Kaut kads mikrokontrolieris? Vari apstastit, kas lacitim vedera? Cik analogas ieejas/izejas. Cik digitalas. Cik tada maksa?
> Un kas ir tie apalie taja plate (spolites). Kadu funkciju vinas veic?
> 
> EDIT:
> Iemetu aci google. Cik noprotu, tas cips ljauj 4tram ieejam pielagot vienu izeju pec 4bitu tabulas? Ta ir? Ja ta - tad skaidrs, ko cips dara, bet nav skaidrs, kada jega no tada un ko ar to var panakt? :/
> Thnx,
> Beefy

----------


## Epis

Nu tā lielā mikrene ir programmējamā loģika tur iekšā nav nekā tikai programējami elementi (4-input lookup table (LUT), and a flip-flop) 



, kuri neko nedara līdz brīdim kamēr viņus ieprogrammē un ar viņiem var izveidot jebkādus loģiskos vārtu AND,NOT,XOR, utt, vai arī gatvus elementus kā data Latch,Flip-flop(DFF), Mux vārdsako veido ko gribi kā gribi utt. un lai ietu ātrāk tad ir jau gatavi loģikas kodi ko piedāvā pats ražotājs un sauc viņus par IP-core (un tas ir Intelektuālais īpašums, kas maksā naudu vai arī ir pa velti) 

Piemēram, es tur iekšā likšu Nios II 32bit procesoru (pašu procesora kodolu (pliks procesors, bez nevienas perifērijas)) un tad tam procesoram klāt likšu tās perifērijas apmēram tā kā iepērkās veikalā paņemšu JTAG UART, Onchip RAM, Savu izveidoto enkoder dekoderi, var vēl Taimeri piesviest un parastās IO iejas, izejas un tad programma visu štito savieno kopā ar datu līnijām un ieprogrammē čipu un viss strādā. 
Var teikt kad tiek izveidota sava veida unikāla sistēma, kas dara to ko tu gribi lai viņa dara  ::  

Cenas šīm mikrenēm ir ļoti dažādas sākot no pāris $ beidzot ar vairākiem 1000$.
šitā mikrene maksāja digikeyā 20,3$

----------


## Raimonds1

Cik darbības un kādos virzienos, ja tieši izmanto CNC šitam var dabūt iekšā?
Piemēram, nofrēzēt pa taisnīti 10cm, tad izņemt apaļu stūri un tad 5 cm pa taisnīti  90 grādu leņķīgan jau ka paŗāk lielus resursus netērē, bet , ja teiksim, jāmaina frēzes ass leņķis, vai arī otra frēze ar citu profilu 90 grādi citā plaknē jādarbina, tad gan jau ka citi rēķini gan mikrenei, gan programmai.
 Cik tas būtu sarežģīti virpai, teiksim ieprogrammēt griežņa kustību, lai uz 1 ass 4 dažādus diametrus novirpotu?

----------


## GuntisK

Jautājums Epim.Cik atceros tu kaut kur minēji ka taisīji CNC virpu.Kādu virpu tu pārbūvēji?

----------


## LED

mazliet offtopic:

Mekleju metala virpu (velams neliela izmera)! Tadas kadreiz bijushas visadas arodskolas! Varbut kads zin, kur dabut!

----------


## Raimonds1

vai tik pēdējā reklāmas avīzē neibja?
Latgalītē var dabūt virpas galvas, gan ar 3 gan 4 tiem tur
vajag asīti, gultņus,   ::  pārnesumus un uz priekšu

----------


## LED

> vai tik pēdējā reklāmas avīzē neibja?
> Latgalītē var dabūt virpas galvas, gan ar 3 gan 4 tiem tur
> vajag asīti, gultņus,   pārnesumus un uz priekšu


 Veel vadiiklas divaas asiis un veel to visu sastiprinaat uz chuguna klucha  ::  Izdariit jau var, bet vai tas ir taa veerts   ::

----------


## Epis

> Jautājums Epim.Cik atceros tu kaut kur minēji ka taisīji CNC virpu.Kādu virpu tu pārbūvēji?


 Nu vēsture bij tāda, ka es to sīko frēzi pārtaisīju par virpu (pāris mēnešus pavirpoju alumījiju ņēma labi bet metālu gan neņēma) un tad jaucu ārā un nopirku krievu 1,5Kw AC 3 fāžu motoru(~45Ls) + frekveņčnieku(~120Ls) un sāku ķīlēt augšā ar parastajiem metāla profiliem tā tīri eksperimentāli un + tās paštaisītās sliede no parasta stieņa un trubas + Uprofils un kautdze skrūvju (metinātāja man nav) un vienīgie instrumenti parastais urbis 10Ls + metāla zāģis kad ar zāģi nevar tad Fleksis  ::  un skrūvgrieznis vairāk man neko nevaig, un tam variantam man pat galvenās Patronas nebīj vienkaŗši piestiprināju Matreālu (ko virpoju 4140Crmo bišķi rūdīts ap 600MPa) pa taisno pie motora vērpstas ar alumīnija savienotāju  ::  priekš eksperimenta bij labi un tad es to stieni, garums ap 0,5metriem, no paša gala virpoju un sākumā izmantoju tās minīfrēzes X,Y asi tad kad tā sāka lūzt tad palika tikai X ass un to arī beigās nobeidzu (1,5Kw jauda ir tīri liela). 
Tajā laikā es veselu kaudzi ar tām maināmajām plāksītēm salauzu vislabāk turēja šitā ISCAR SNMG 120404-TF  IC907 (PVD pārklājums) un ar šito arī sasniedzu rekordu 2.5mm dziļumā un padeve kautkur, bīj ap 0,2mm pie 300RPM un mēģināju arī iegriezt vītni, bet nekas nesanāca un tā arī sāku nodarboties ar elektroniku dēļ tās stulbās vītnes!!, 
un tagat viss ir izjaukts jo vēl nav elektronikas kas to vītni varētu iegriezt kad būs elektronika gatava tad atkal ķeršos klāt saskrūvēšu savu jauno virpas versiju (jau nopietnāku ar īstām sliedēm bet patronas man laikam kad vēl nebū to kautkad vēlād piepirks) 
es domāju kad maz pus gadu vaidzēs priekš tās elektronikas (es nekur nesteidzos).

Tāda ir mana īsā CNC vēsture  ::

----------


## LED

Ja nu kadam ir interese, tad ieksh ss.lv pardodas cnc virpa pa 2000Ls

----------


## Raimonds1

....Uprofils un kautdze skrūvju (metinātāja man nav) un vienīgie instrumenti parastais urbis 10Ls + metāla zāģis kad ar zāģi nevar tad Fleksis  un skrūvgrieznis vairāk man neko nevaig,

izlasi O.Pētersona grāmatu MIG?MAG metināšana un bišku pametini 4mm plāksnes un skola bus rokā  ::  Galvenais ir piesauties uz to metala savilksanu

----------


## Epis

Es biju mēģinājis vienreiz to vienreizējo metināmo zīmuli, kuru kā sērkociņu aizdedzini un tad viņš tur deg kādu minūti, bet nekas labs nesanāca  ::  laikam metālu nevarēju sakarsēt un pamaza diametra zīmulis.

Alternativa tai metināšanai nāktonē varētu būt tas kompozītmatreāls Epoksīdi + granīta vai kvarca smiltis visādos izmēros, bet nu tad kad vaidzēs tad arī taisīšu, vienkarši paturu prātā kad tāda iespēja arī ir un izskatās kad tā ir samērā laba (lēts risinājums kā dabūt masu un izveidot pamat struktūru)  kad pienāks laiks (elektronika būs gatava) tad arī skatīšos tālā. 

Apstījos tajā SS.lv pēc bildes izskatās normāli, pozītīvi tas kad tur ir tā 3 ass rotējošais instrumentu turāmais (ja tas ir tas ko es domāju).
Varuparādīt linkā kādu es apmāram gribu nu vismaz uztaisīt kautko līdzīgu 


šeit Swiss type lathe princips:
The Swiss cutting principle is based on the turning tool always cutting the material close to a support (the guide bushing). The bar is chucked in a collet and fed through a guide bushing and into the cutting tool by headstock that slides in the Z-axis direction.

Pilns raksts:
http://www.productionmachining.com/arti ... 06tb1.html 


Tādēļ es savā tekstā teicu kad virpoju stieni kura garums ir 50cm izmantojot šo te principu protams man nebīj tādu divu collet chucku priekš gala nostiprināšanas un motora savienošanas, bet pašu darbības principu es pārbaudīju  ::  strādā ļoti labi! pat bez tās speicālas patronas, kas normāli maksā virs 2000$

Tajā pašā linkā ir viens jauns raksts saucās "The New American Night Shift"
un tur ir stāsts par šitām swis type automātiskajām + trubu padevējs virpām un viņiem tur stāv 5 tādas virpas šeit citāts.
The company now has only three employees, and they are working fewer hours than ever before. However, the bottom line shows 50-percent growth for 2006, with more than $1.4 million in sales. 
šeit parādās CNC  spēks  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Palīdziet atrast informāciju par šādiem soļu motoriem-   KHP-11M04B (firma OKI Electric).
Gūgle neko jēdzīgu neatrada..

----------


## Raimonds1

Tad tas grieznis griežas jeb detaļa?
Nesaprotu, kāpēc jāmeklē alternatīva metināšanai? Visas detaļas var saķert kopā un uzkarsēt, ja ir bažas par to , ka savilks. Uzkarsē līdz sarkankvēlei un viss notiks. Vai arī jāmetina uz īsta automāta ar lielu strāvu un ļoti ātri. Var arī pasūtīt. Protams, liets čuguns darbgaldiem ir labāks  :: 

Kas ir mērķis - gatavs vītnes stienis??

----------


## Epis

Es arī google nevarēju neko sakarīgu atrast par to tavu motoru. 
Es kad pirku savus sioļiniekus vispār neskatījos uz tiem strāvas parametriem man galvenais lai lielāki Nm un zemāka cena tas i vairāk jaudas par zemāku cenu.

un par to ko gribu taisīt un kā man gāja ar patentēšanu esu jau īsi aprakstījis šeit  ::  http://www.tevalo.lv/forum/viewtopic.php?t=261

No sākuma jau es meklēju kur kāds vietējais varētu tās detaļas uztaisīt tīri eksperimentāli vienu atradu vecu veci vienu eksperimentālo eksemplāru uztaisīju un iztestēju un tas vecis vairāk negribēja neko ntaisīt pēc pus gad atradu vēlvienu privāto tas uztaisīja vairāk 10 produktiņus un pēc tam vairāk arī negribēja taisīt detaļas nav sarežģītas bet matreāls no kā jātaisa ir ļoti ciets 4140 crmo un viņiem lielākā problēma bij urbšana vaidzēja urbt 6cm dziļumā pie 12mm diametra un kā es vēlāk kad bij sava minī pirmā virpa, pārbaudīju tad ar parastajiem HSS pa 0,5Ls urbjiem neko sakarīgu izurbt nevar un skaidas sakrājās iekšā un urbis pārkarst paliek tups un tad vienīgais saprātīgais risinājums ir urbis ar dzesēšanas caurumiem, kuri tad spiedīs tās skaidas ārā un dzesēs pašu galu. priekš pāris detālu taisīšanas jau neviens neies pirkt tādu speciālu urbi tas tīri prakstiski ir nerentabli! Tādēļ es veseliem mēnešiem pats meklēju un atradu normālu salīdzinoši lētu risinājumu urbi ar tiem maināmajiem galiem jo parastos pirkt nav jēga vaidzēs asināt vieglāk nomainīt uzgali un uzpriekšu un vienīgā tehniski neatrisinātā problēma man ir tā vītne un augstspiediena sūknis dzesēšanai (kuru vienkārši vaidzēs nopirkt kad pienāks laiks  ::  un + tas stabils iekārtas pamats lai nevibrētu kur tas epoksīd kompozīts (jeb arī sauc par polimēr betonu, kompozītu) varētu noderēt.

Es vienu bildi kā izskatās tas urbis kas man ir esu bildi no kataloga jau sen ielicis Jetija štrums forumā tur vēl ir uzraksts "The Hole advantage" pēc parametriem urbji ir superīgi labi vienīgi nav bījusi iespēja izmēģināt  :: 

Man nekas nav pret metināšanu kā procesu, bet tākā es metināt nemāku tad meklēju alternatīvu kā to dabūt gatavu un tie kompozītmatreāli ir vilinoši laba alternatīva vismaz masīvo konstrukciju būvē, jo ir vietas kur metālu aizstāt vienkārši nevar!

----------


## Raimonds1

Neesi sponsorus meklējis, jo CNC darbgaldu ražošana iekš LV varētu būt viena pieprasīta lieta???? Tad virpotājs tik pārstaigā darbgaldus un iefrēzē tikai sarežģītākos caurumus vai rievas. Jo reāli jau nav to virpotāju, nav. Tā kā metālisti agri vai vēlu būs spiesti šito saprast.

----------


## Raimonds1

Paskaties pēdējo Latvijas reklāmu, tur ir virpas, arī mazās.

----------


## GuntisK

> Es arī google nevarēju neko sakarīgu atrast par to tavu motoru. 
> Es kad pirku savus sioļiniekus vispār neskatījos uz tiem strāvas parametriem man galvenais lai lielāki Nm un zemāka cena tas i vairāk jaudas par zemāku cenu.
> 
> !


 Nē strāvas parametri man nav vajadzīgi,tie tāpat jau zināmi.   ::   ::  Varbūt tas ir stulbi,bet es gribu zināt kurš vads kur iet.Varētu jau to visu ar testeri pārbaudīt,bet kā noteikt tinumu fāzes.Ja nepareizi pieslēdz motors raustīsies.Kā to pārbaudīt?  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Cik tam soļiniekam to vadu ir?

----------


## Epis

Tas atkarīgs no tā kāds tev tas otors ja bipolārais tad ir 4 vadi vai arī ja irmotors ar 8 vadiem tad viņu var saslēgt bipolārajā slēgumā ! unioplārajiem ir dažāds vadu slēgums.

Ir tā mūžu dzīvo mūžu mācies! 
Neviens jau īsti neņema tādu jaunu dzeku panopietam un toreiz tās zināšanas arī bij tik cik bīj tāpēc arī sāku darīt pats kas cits atliek, ja pats nedarīsi tad nekas nenotiks! 
un pēdējais mēģinājums bij pirms gada pēc kura es sapratu kad nav jēga tērēt savu laiku, jo bez lieliem apjomiem (>1000) neviens neko nedarīs un otrs ir tas kad tā cena ko viņi prasa ir pārāk augsta tā nekāds biznes nesanāk jo tajā taivānā kur visi pārsvarā ražo tās izmakss ir daudz zemākas

 vienīgais tādu cenu var panākt izmantojot robotus kad nav jāmaksā cilvēkam par darbu (cilvēks izmaksā viss vairāk) un vēlviens + kad taisi pats ir tāds kad vari visu pārtaisīt, pietisīt, pielabot un viskautkādiegies citādāk modificēt, bet ja nopērc gatavu CNC tad viņam ir tā ražotāja garantīja pieņemsim 5 gadi un ja tu kautko pats tur pārtaisi tad garantīja vairs nedarbojās un ja kautkas salūzt tad vari mest ārā  ::  vai gaidīt mēnesi kad atnāks kāds un saremontēs no ārzemēm un tur būs arī jāmaksā tīri labi par to remontu !

----------


## GuntisK

> Cik tam soļiniekam to vadu ir?


 soļiniekiem ir seši vadi.Noņemti no kāda rūpnieciskā robota ASV.  ::  
Jautāju tāpēc ka gadījumā ja tiek nepareizi pieslēgts kaut viens vads,tiek zaudēti soļi un notiek tādi kā rāvieni.Kā precīzāk noteikt tās fāzes?Parasti motoru aprakstos atzīmē kā A,B,C,D.
Ā un te būs viņu attēli:
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/guntisk/cnc/1171839494
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/guntisk/cnc/1171839492  .

----------


## Raimonds1

Ja , piemēram, simts soļu ir viens skrūves apgrieziens, tas kā ir ar tiem signāliem uz katru vadi vai t''a- ABCDABCDABCDABCD>>>> kamēr 100 vai kā ?
Un šitas pa tiešo griež lielo vītņstieni?

----------


## Epis

Es atradu to 6 vadu motoru un šeit labs links kur smukas bildes un starpība starp bipolārajiem un unipolārajiem un kā tos vada 
http://www.eio.com/jasstep.htm
šeit ir tavējā 6 vadu motora pinumi 

un šeit ir bipolārais: (manējais) 

un šeit ir vienkārša shēma kā no LTP1 porta vadīt soļinieku ar soļa virziens signāliem (bipolārā slēgumā) 

Tā patei shēma tikai izmantojot multiplexeri cita 74Hc loģikas shēmiņa.- 


un uztaizsot štādu shēmu vari slēgt motoru pie prinetea porta un ar CNC programmu kā match2 turboCNC vai citu kas dod ārā step/dir signālu vari motorus vadīt parastajā solī. šitā shēma tev neizmaksās neko!
Un kā redzi tu vari savu 6 vadu motoru saslēgt bipolārā slēgumā tas ir vedējo badu nekur nepievienojot(paliek 2 vadi nekur nepievienoti!)

šeit apraksts kā noteikt kurš vads ir kurš: 
In the 6 wire version a multimeter (set it to 200ohm
resistance range) will show which is the centre lead within
each group of 3 leads. Typically the resistance between
the centre lead to the other two will be about 40 ohms
while the resistance between the outer two leads will be
twice that.

----------


## GuntisK

Ok,ar tiem vadiem es jau tiku pats galā.Bet kā noteikt motora attīstīto spēku?

----------


## Mosfet

Cienijamo Epi  tu kļūdies runājot par bi un unipolariem stepperiem to uzbūvē. Atjauc tos vāļā un paskaties kas tur iekšā ( vienam magnēts, otram dzelzs serde) un tad paskaties par DC motoru vadību. Un tad sapratīsi to atšķirības.

----------


## valmet

Tos kuriem nav pastāvīgā magnēta sauc par hybrid. Ar pastāvīgo magnētu ir gan unipolārie, gan bipolārie un arī tādi, kurus var saslēgt gan kā unipolāros, gan kā bipolāros.Kā piemēram šos , kurus es nopirku : http://motioncontrolproducts.co.uk/prod ... ucts_id/90

----------


## Epis

Tos spēkus tev jāmeklē pašam motora dokumentos ja tādu nav tad nekā! vari paņemt kādu Nm mērītāju un izmērīt cik tad viņš tev tur stiprs ir.

----------


## Raimonds1

Jā, tā bilde zīmējās aizvien skaidrāka, paldies.
 Epis varētu ieiet 
http://www.masoc.lv
sameklēt Rantiņa koordinātes un uzzvanīt. Domāju, ka Mašīnbūves nākotne ir vidējais voirpotājs, kas apstaigā 20 CNC frežes un virpar un darbojas ar vienkāršu grafisku programmiņu  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Beidzot pieslēdzu un notestēju savējos motorčikus.Te ir bildes:
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/guntisk/cnc/1171981705
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/guntisk/cnc/1171981700
Jāsaka godīgi -nedomāju ka būs tik spēcīgi  ::  -ar roku nemaz nenoturēt.Pavisam kas cits salīdzinot ar tiem 5,25 flopiju soļiniekiem.  ::  Tā ka neleilam CNC derēs.Projekts galvā arī jau ir-jāuzmet tik uz papīra. Kāds jau ir sācis apdomāt kādu viņš taisīs?Citādi liekas ka brīžam mēs aizejam no galvenās tēmas -pašizgatavota ciparu darbgalda,pie pārspriedumiem tipa vot cnc tas ir kruti un tā tāļāk.Ķeramies pie darba!  ::

----------


## LED

Vakar atcerejos, kur veel esmu redzejis trapecveida stienus - divstatnu auto paceelaajos! Katrs stienis ap 2.5m garsh!

----------


## GuntisK

Akur tos pacēlājus vēl dabūt?Maksā drošvien bargu naudu!  ::

----------


## LED

nu jauni saakot no 800Ls! Lietoti ir redzeeti pa 200 pat! Tad beigtu iespeejams var dabut pa luznu cenu! ar 5m stieni pietiek vismaz diviem cnc!

----------


## Raimonds1

vai nevarētu būt, ka stienī, kas domāti 2 tonniu auto pacelsānai ir nedaudz tā ka pār lielu   ::  
un kāds stepperis tad tur būtu vajadzīgs
un kādu frēzi tad varētu likt

Pa tiem 4 soļiem tas steperis cik noiet- apli, vai apļa 10 daļu vai kā?

----------


## Epis

tie 4 soļi ir domāti tā kad tad motors pakustās par 1 polu (iekšējo zobu) un piemērma hibrīd tipa 200 soļu motoram ir 50 zobi un tas ir tas pats kas 50 poli un tā ir vienkaŗši slēgšanās kombinācijā kādā jāslēdz pinumi lai motors noietu to vienu savu mehānisko zobu un tad lai apgriestos veselu apli vaig iziet cauri  50 tādām  4 rindu kombinācijām, kas visu laku atkārtosies.

----------


## Raimonds1

sapratu, 
http://www.masoc.lv 
apskatīji?

----------


## Epis

apskatījos to mājaslapu un agrāk jau es biju redzējis un to Rantiņu tajā mājaslapā atrast nevar es viņu caur google.lv tikai atradu no sākuma pēc uzvārda izmeta čupu ar rezultātiem tad pieliku masoc un atradu vienu Vilni rantiņu, kas laikam arī ir tas masoc vadītājs uz viņa vārda googls atrada pāris rakstus rtu mājaslapā un vēl pāris lapās.

----------


## Raimonds1

Domaju, ka veči, kuri var uztaisīt CNC varētu šo kungu interesēt.
Jo pie šitā darbaroku trūkuma Latvijas nākotne ir nevis 10 frēzētāji uzņēmumā, bet 2 programmētāji, kas apstaigā CNC virpas, frēzes, lokāmās mašīnas un stieples un TIG metināmos.

.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

bet kur varētu dabūt pārnesumus lai tam soļiniekam būtu vieglāk bīdīt to visu smago konstrukciju, un kā tādai cnc vadības progai iestatīt kāds ir solim atbilstošs pārvietojums?

----------


## Epis

Programmai nav jāzin cik liela izškirtspēja ir tavam soļu mtoram vai kādu pārnesumu tu tam liec, viņā ir jāistāda viens parmaetrs cik solus lai viņa izlaiž lai tava iekārts ass pabīdītos par 1mm tas arī viss un tad programma arī izlaidīs 200, 1000, vai 20000 soļus lai pabīdītu to asi par 1mm.

----------


## GuntisK

A nav labāk pārnesumu vietā izmantot *tiešām jaudīgus* stepperus?Nesen Ebay tādus redzēju kuri attīsta 3Nm lielu spēku.Un izmantot vajag trapecveida pārbīdes skrūves,ja jau taps tiešām nopietns darbs.BTW:kāpēc bīdīt detaļu (proti smagums ta tur ir un ne mazais) ja labāk ir bīdīt daudz vieglāko frēzi.

----------


## Raimonds1

Ja taisa uz nestandarta shēmas - kādi ir stepperam padodamā impulsa parametri - taisnstūra platums, lielums, pauze starp impulsiem, tās vertikālās līknes stāvums - jebšu tā to nenosaka - 12 volti , vadības mikrene ar tranzisoriem un viss?
Un kā var pateikt, kuram vadam padot pirmo, kuram otro utt impulsu?

----------


## GuntisK

::  He hē par to pēdējo jautājumu Es arī te jautāju.Tiku pats ar to galā.Par tiem impulsiem -te ir viena bilde:

----------


## Neatkarīgais

> A nav labāk pārnesumu vietā izmantot *tiešām jaudīgus* stepperus?Nesen Ebay tādus redzēju kuri attīsta 3Nm lielu spēku.Un izmantot vajag trapecveida pārbīdes skrūves,ja jau taps tiešām nopietns darbs.BTW:kāpēc bīdīt detaļu (proti smagums ta tur ir un ne mazais) ja labāk ir bīdīt daudz vieglāko frēzi.


 bīdīt frēzi ir vienkāršāk no konstrukcijas risinajuma, bet ne vieglāk motoram jo frēzes ir diezgan smagas, protams ja nepērc piem Festool, metabo, vai vel nez kādas dārgās frēzes( cena ~300ls) protams tad var rēķināties ka tas instruments ir uz mūžu.... 
bet lētās virsfrēzes (~ 20- 35ls) ir diezgan smagas.

----------


## GuntisK

Labi te būs pāris cnc konstrukcijas:
http://engraving.majosoft.com/html/choice.html   .Es pats personīgi sliecos uz ceturto variantu.

----------


## EngineerJD

Izskatās, ka daži gribētu ko uzbūvēt paši, bet nezina, kā sākt.
Varbūt derētu ieskatīties grāmatā : "Viljams G. Programmiruemije roboti. 2006", kurā autors Džefs Viljams vienkāršā valodā apraksta, kā viņš mājas apstākļos uzbūvēja CNC frēzmašīnu. Ne jau nopietnu d.galdu, bet sākumam jau pietiekamu. Lai gan grāmatas nosaukums ir mulsinošs, grāmata no sākuma līdz beigām ir par šeit apskatīto tēmu.
grāmata atrodama:
http://dl7tl.rapidshare.com/files/31108 ... otics.djvu
vai:
http://www.mikrolab.by.ru/ftp/robotics.djvu

----------


## Neatkarīgais

es ari sliecos uz to ceturto , variantu, bet vel nezinu kadus stepperus dabušu un mny vajadzes izmantotparnesumus.
vsp es to iekārtu varu lēnām būvēt, mošk kāda gada laikā pabeigšu :P
cik esmu skatijies man dārgākais sanāk vadības plate un motori (ja neatradīšu neko letaku tad naksies nemt tos no tevalo par 18 ls)
vītņu stieņus es ņemšu no būvmateriāliem, sliedes- al profili, pati konstrkcija- ūdensdrošais saplāksnis. gultņus kādā autoveikalā pameklēšu, zinu pat nepieciešamo izmēru- ārējais 35 iekšējais 8mm un viss būs ok

----------


## Epis

tā ir viss notiek pamazām un viens gads lai uztaisītu tādu normālu aparātu ir tīri normāls laiks ja sāk darīt visu no 0 un no tā vispār neko nejēdz  ::  

Atceros man pagāja apmēram pus gads kamēr pats atradu to Sherlin frēzi piemeklēju motoram to steppr draiveri + izpētiju visas programmas un toreiz  nekādos forumos es negāju (nezināju kad tādi vispār ir) un elektronikas zināšanas man bij pilnīgi 0 tākā jūs jau esat dadzu labākā situācija un tagat vispār štiā cnc lieta ir vairāk attīstījusie toreiz pat bīj grūti atrast lētu soļu motora draiveri, bet tagat viņi netā ir pa pillo un visāda cita elektronika arī ir palikusi daudz lētāk, šitā visa lieta ir ļoti strauji attīstījusies globālā mērogā un arī industriālās iekārtas man liekas kad paliek lētākas jo viņiem palielinās konkurence no ši lēto iekārtu sektora.

Nesen pievienoju savam soļu motoram Optisko enkoderi 300cpr ar 4X būs 1200cpr vēlāk ielikšu bildi un drīz sākšu testēt to savu enkoder dekoder kodu uz FPGA mikrenes (iespējams kad nākošnedēļ)

----------


## Raimonds1

Kas tas tāds?

Ties''am neko par elektroniku??? pirms gada????

----------


## Epis

Manu domu
vaidzēja saprast tā ka no idejas par iekārtas būvniecību vai to pirkšanu līdz kautkādam rezutlātam minimums vaig apmēram kādu 1 gadu, lai kautko saliktu kopā tad ja pilņīgi neko sākumā "nejēdz" no tā visa un mana tā frēze atnāca 2005. ziemā un elektronika bišķi vēlāk uz pavasari(marts-aprillis) un tajā laikā es no elektronikas neko nezināju pats brīnos kā visu sapirku tā lai viss man kopā ietu tas laikam pateicoties tam kad kārtīgi izpētīju visas pamācības tehniskās litratūras utt. bet nebīj viegli to visu netā atrast un salikt kopā + valodas barjera (tehniskā angļu valoda to parasti skolā nemāca visus tos CNC terminus + programmu).

Es varu teikt kad sāku tikai intresēties par elektroniku(mikrokontrollieriem) tā nopieti 2005.gada augusts-septembris tad sanāk jau bišķi vairāk par 1,5 gadiem pirms tam es pilnīgi neko nezināju par šito sfēru.  (varbūt kādam tas ir pārsteigums!)

Un tas viss pateicoties internetam, litratūras (informācijas) piejamībai kāda ir šodien.

----------


## GuntisK

Ehh,ja būtu tās naudas bišku vairāk ņemtu i nopirktu šitādu:http://www.promalv.lv/katalogs/03_ap.../01/fpx20e.htm  pieliktu klāt soļu motorus (tad jau labos ņemtu,pilnīgi jaunus) un nebūtu nekādu problēmu   ::  .Bet tā jādomā kā to visu bīdīt kopā no finiera un metāla atgriezumiem....

----------


## EngineerJD

Varbūt kādam var noderēt apraksts par vienkāršu CNC d. galda mehāniku:  
http://www.rcdesign.ru/articles/tools/cnc_mechanics

savukārt šeit ir informācija par soļu dzinējiem (nedaudz teorijas):
http://www.stepmotor.ru/articles/stat2.php

----------


## LED

> Ehh,ja būtu tās naudas bišku vairāk ņemtu i nopirktu šitādu:http://www.promalv.lv/katalogs/03_ap.../01/fpx20e.htm  pieliktu klāt soļu motorus (tad jau labos ņemtu,pilnīgi jaunus) un nebūtu nekādu problēmu   .Bet tā jādomā kā to visu bīdīt kopā no finiera un metāla atgriezumiem....


 Ja nem veeraa, cik izmaksaa pasham uztaisit kvalitativu mehanismu, tad shitas nav nemaz tik daargi, tikai shitam aparatam ir baigi mazie apgriezieni un gaajiens vienaa virzienaa ir tikai 90mm.

----------


## GuntisK

Nu nav jau nemaz tik dārgi,ja tā padomā.Ir tājā PROMA vēl nedaudz savādāki.Ārzemēs ļaudis tāpat pārbūvē PROXXONus.Man līdz tādiem vēl jāāug.  :: Bet tā cik apgriezienus min. vajag lai būtu normāla frēzēšana?Ja kāds zin sakiet.

----------


## LED

nu parasti visi liek reguleejamaas freezes 2000-30 000 apgr. Bet ir jau materiaali kuriem vajag mazaakus apgr. Lielaas metaalapstrades frezes straadaa uz diezgan maziem apgriezieniem, bet tur atkal vinas tiek spiestas ar lielaaku speeku!

----------


## GuntisK

Jocīgi ka tai frēzei tādi mazi apgriezieni.Būtu nedaudz lielāki apgr. varētu jau domāt...

----------


## marizo

Man jau pirmās divas rindiņas tās štelles aprakstā izraisa aizdomas..
Kā var dabūt 150kW no 230V tīkla?  ::   ::

----------


## GuntisK

Ir ir tur bik kļūda ieviesusies.  ::  150kW...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## GuntisK

Offtop:Esmu redzējis 160kw elektromotoru-  ::  nu tā 1 m diametrā būs ja ne vairāk.Par svaru nerunāsim.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

tas ātrums noteikti ir saistīts ne tikai ar materiālu, ko frēzē, bet arī ar frēzes diametru. Piemēram, ja rotē 4mm frēze vai 8 mm frēze, tā aploce metros sekundē sanāk ka ātrums ir 2x lielāks. Tāpat kā fleksim, mazajam diamatram vajag 11 000 a/min, bet lielajam - uz pusi mazāk.
Jo materiāla īpašības, kas konkrēto metālu griež taču tās pašas - tāpēc arī citi apgriezieni.

----------


## LED

nu vel jau daudz kas ir atkarigs cik zobu freezes lieto! (2, 3 vai 4 zobu)!

----------


## Neatkarīgais

vsp ko jūs tur taisaties frēzēt?
cnc vaja frēzes ar lieliem apgriezieniem jo pati mehānika nav tik spēcīga  :: 
vēl padomājiet tādu lietu kā padeves ātrums, jo piem tēraudu, lai cik asa un ātra būtu frēve nevar ātri frēzēt, galvai atri buus psc..
vsp kur domājāt dabūt prēzes asmeņus kas ņemtu metālu?
man ir šāda- tāda pieredze ar koka frēzēm... viena laba pirkstfrēze ~20ls
kura jau frēzējot laminātu ātri paliek neaasa...
tātad metālam nederēs. padomājiet cik tādas maksās   ::  
vcp kur redzēts ka metālu frēzē ar 20 000 rpm ?
max 500rpm ar lielu griezes momentu un lēnu padevi.
kautgan tās ir jūsu problēmas, man cnc pārsvarā būs kokam, retāk kādai platei, pavisam reti aluminijam  ::

----------


## Epis

visus tos instrumentus var nopirkt pie Latvijas ISCAR pārstāvjiem EKL/LS http://www.ekltools.isr.lv/2_rus.html  bet izdevīgāk protams ir pirkt Ebay storos tur viss daudz lētāks bet tad jāņem vairumā jo atvešana utt.
es tur pirku visus savējos instrumentus (tikai tās plāksnes pašus turāmos taisīju pats  ::  

Es šodien mēģināju uztiaīt savam optiskajam enkoderim līmeņu pārveidotāju  A,B signāliem no 5V uz 3.3V izmantojot to 74Hc244 bufferi un nekas nesanāca tādā nozīmē kad enkoderis sāka dot ārā kautkādus gļukus, bet izejas signāla voltu līmenis bīj 3.3V, bet tas bij gļukains es mēģināju ar 1,5K rezistoru un bez tā bet tāpat gļukus rāda vienīgi viņš man gļukus nerāda kad mēru AB vadus kuri nav nekur pieslēgti (izņemot osciloskopu) a tā mēģināju pirmstam tos vadus pieslēgt caur 15K pie zemes (tikā nelielu slodzi uzlikt) un vairs normāli nerāda kas varētu būt pa vainu?? kā viņu pareizi piesleģt piet ā buffera? 
man tos 3,3v vaig lai varētu to signālu ielais FPGA mikrenē.

----------


## Raimonds1

nezino konkrēto mikreni, bet ir TTL loģikas, tad ar atvērto kolektoru un lauktranzistoru - krievu variantā ir Sērija K176.
Tur ir jāzina, cik tā  mikrene var dot ampērus. tad dažām ir ļoti svarīgi labi stabilizēts spriegums bez pulsācijām. Tad vēl montāžas kvalitāte, jo ja takts frekvence ir liela, tad montāžas celiņi, vadi ietekmē ģenerāciju.

Ko  tas optiskais enkoderis dara, kas viņam nāk iekšā, kas ārā   ::

----------


## Epis

Tas ir lai detektētu motora griešanās ātrumu un pozīciju izejošie signāli A un B  ir Quadrature signals "A quadrature signal consists of two square waves 90° out of phase" un man ir AEDR 8300 sensors un parametri Ioh=2ma un IoL=8ma un tur tajā shēmā vel ir 2,7K omi pull up rezistori tikai es nezinu vai viņi ir uz A,B izejas vadiem! un es eiliku to 1,5K rezitoru tad sanāk kad pie 5V caur rezistoru var iziet 3,3ma nu bišķi ir virs normas bet vai tas varētu būt iemesls kādēļ viņš gļuko!!

----------


## EngineerJD

Epis 

Kā jau parasti, Tu raksti tik kļūdaini (nesaprotami), ka grūti uztvert Tavu jautājumu, kur nu vēl problēmu.
Tu arī raksti:



> un tur tajā shēmā vel ir 2,7K omi pull up rezistori tikai es nezinu vai viņi ir uz A,B izejas vadiem!


 Nu šito jau tikai pats vari noskaidrot.
Bet par lietu. 
Ja jāsamazina sprieguma lielums (nav svarīgi AC vai DC), neņemot vērā strāvu, kas jānodrošina, sign. frekvenci vai vēl citus noteikumus, kurus uzliek konkrētā situācija, vienkāršākā metode ir rezistīva sprieguma dalītāja pielietošana. Piemērs: ja divu rezistoru virknes slēgumu pieslēdz tā, ka (nosacītā zīmējumā) apakšējā rezistora (piem. 10K) apakšējais gals ir iezemēts, augšējā rezistora (5K1) augšējo galu pieslēdz pie sprieguma avota 5V (tātad pie avota ar pietiekoši mazu iekšējo impedanci), rezistoru kopsavienojuma punktā būs Tev vajadzīgie 3,3V (ja slodzes impedance būs pietiekoši liela). Atbilde adekvāta jautājumam.

Raimonds1

K176 nav no TTL sērijas ciparu mikroshēmām. Tā ir jau novecojusī KMOP vai KMOS (komplementāra lauktranzistoru ar izolēto aizvaru) sērija (samērā lēna, ar +9V barošanu). Modernāka un populārāka no KMOS sērijām ir K561 sērija (ātrāka, labāk aizsargāta pret statisko elektrību, ar barošanas spriegumu +5V...+15V).

----------


## Raimonds1

Tas ir lai detektētu motora griešanās ātrumu un pozīciju izejošie signāli A un B ir Quadrature signals "A quadrature signal consists of two square waves 90° out of phase" un man ir AEDR 8300 sensors un parametri Ioh=2ma un IoL=8ma un tur tajā shēmā vel ir 2,7K omi pull up rezistori tikai es nezinu vai viņi ir uz A,B izejas vadiem! un es eiliku to 1,5K rezitoru tad sanāk kad pie 5V caur rezistoru var iziet 3,3ma nu bišķi ir virs normas bet vai tas varētu būt iemesls kādēļ viņš gļuko!!

Tātad, lai šis saprastu, ka ir loģiskais 0(low level), tad 2mA un ka ir loģiskais1(high level), tad 8mA. Ja tie līmeņi jāsalāgo l,tad uzzīmē vien kāršu blokshēmu - sensors1,2----Ashēma---Bsheema
iezīmē, kur ir līmeņu starpība, kurai shēmai ir gēnerators ar kvarcu, kurai ir izejas, kurai atgriezeniskās saites, kurai tie rezistori, citādi nevar īsti saprast. Vēl jāzin, cik ilgi tas signāls tur turās- vai viņš tāds High level stāv visu laiku, vai parādās sekundes tūkstošdaļu. Pameklē grafikus, kur ir attēloti loģiskie līmeņi laikā, kā vienā laikā ir loģiskie līmeņi uz vienas, otras mikrenes, sensora, izejas utt.

----------


## Raimonds1

Vēl protams, kad no tā rezistoru dalītāja paņem tos 3,3 voltus, jāzina ieejas pretestība. Ja tā ir liela, lauktranzistors, tad tie 3,3 volti tur būs un viss strādās. Ja tā ieejas pretestība nav liela, bet šuntē vienu no sprieguma dalītāja rezistoriem, tad tie ir jāpiemeklē, lai tos 3,3 voltus un tos miliampērus dabūtu.
Par to K176 sēriju zināju, ka nav TTL, gribēju tik pateikt, ka tās izejas tām mikrenēm ir ar dažādu raksturu, ar dažādu iespējamo slodzi ar dažādiem sprieguma līmeņiem un ka ir jābūt priekšstatam, kāda ir konkrētajai mikrenei. Vai atvērts kolektors, vai TTL izeja, vai uz slodzi jūtīga KMOP vai kā viņu tur. Gan jau ka ir izejas, kuras ir gan pret masu, gan pret plusu, gan izejas izvads vispār nosacīti ""karājas gaisā"" un var tikt slogots gan pret plusu, gan mīnusu - tā SAUKTAIS TREŠAIS STĀVOKLIS. vajadzētu tās mikrenes izejas shēmu.

----------


## EngineerJD

Parasti optiskais enkoders sastāv no divam infrasarkanām gaismas diodēm, diviem fototranzistoriem un diviem sprieguma komparatoriem. Starp gaismas diodēm un fototranzistoriem leņķiska enkodera gadijumā kustas caurspīdīgs disks ar uznestām necaurspīdīgām svītrām. Abu gaismas diožu - fototranzistoru grupas novietotas tā, lai iegūtu kvadratūras signālu. Parasti komparatora izeja ir arī enkodera izeja.

AEDR 8300 nav pilns enkoders, kā tāds. Tas ir tikai enkodera modulis, tas darbojas uz gaismas atstarošanās principu. To tirgo: US Digital, sk:
http://www.usdigital.com/products/aedr/ 
To ražo "Agilent Technologies". Dati: 
http://www.usdigital.com/data-sheets/AE ... 0Sheet.pdf
Lai iegūtu pilnu enkoderu, papildus nepieciešams attiecīgs atstarojošs disks. Diezgan neērta situācija. Nepatīkami, ka pēc datiem moduļa Augsta Līmeņa Izejas Spriegumam dota tikai minimālā vērtība +2,4V un tas pie +5V barošanas. Domājams, ka pilns enkoders, piem:
http://www.usdigital.com/products/e2/ 
būtu labāks (drošāks) variants. Es izvēlējos šādu ceļu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Features:

Two channel quadrature output with index pulse 
No signal adjustment ?????
TTL Compatible 
Single +5V supply 
The EM1 and HEDS are both RoHS compliant.  ????
EM1:
Resolutions up to 2500 CPR (10,000 PPR) ?????
Internal 0.1 ufd bypass capacitor 
-55°C to 125°C operating temperature
HEDS:
Resolutions up to 2048 CPR (8192 PPR) ?????
-40°C to 100°C operating temperature 

Tā tīri teorētiski varētu būt, ka tās infrasarkānās diodes vajag ar pareizu strāvu pabarot un ka izeju ar TTL loģiku salāgot. Kas vēl?

----------


## Raimonds1

Output Voltage -0.5 - Vcc Volts 

Supply Current -
  EM1 (32, 64 CPR, 500 CPI only) - 55 57 mA  
Supply Current -
  EM1 (All Other Resolutions) - 27 30 mA  
Supply Current - ????????
  HEDS (Index or 1" >=1000 CPR or 2" >=2000 CPR only) 30 57 85 mA 

Supply Current - ????????
  HEDS (All Other Resolutions) - 17 40 mA  
Output Low* -
  EM1 - - 0.5 Volts IOL = 8.0mA max. 
Output Low* -
  HEDS (Index or 1" >=1000 CPR or 2" >=2000 CPR only) - - 0.5 Volts IOL = 8.0mA max. 
Output Low* -
  HEDS (All Other Resolutions) - - 0.4 Volts IOL = 3.2mA max. 
Output High* -
  EM1 2.0 - - Volts IOL = -8.0mA max. 
Output High* -
  HEDS (Index or 1" >=1000 CPR or 2" >=2000 CPR only) 2.4 - - Volts IOL = -40uA max. 
Output High* -
  HEDS (All Other Resolutions) 2.4 - - Volts IOL = -200 uA max. 
Output Current Per Channel -
  EM1 -8.0 - 8.0 mA 

Output Current Per Channel -
  HEDS -1.0 - 5.0 mA 

* Unloaded high level output voltage is 4.80V typically, 4.2V minimum. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Phase Relationship:
For Shaft Encoders: (View the encoder so the shaft / bushing side is facing up.)
A leads B in a clockwise rotation; B leads A in a counterclockwise rotation for the following products:
    H1. Kam jāatšķkir rot virziens?????
B leads A in a clockwise rotation; A leads B in a counterclockwse rotation for the following products:
    H15, H3, H5, H6, HB5M, HB6M, HD25, S1, S2, S5, S6 and SP-16.

For Kit Encoders: (View the encoder so the cover side is facing up.)
A leads B in a clockwise rotation; B leads A in a counterclockwise rotation for the following products:
    E3, E5 and E6.

B leads A in a clockwise rotation; A leads B in a counterclockwise rotation for the following products:
    E2.



For Probe Encoders: Kas tas ir?????

A leads B in inward plunger motion?????; B leads A in outward plunger motion for the following products:
    PE.

For Inclinometers: ?????(View the inclinometer so the cover side is facing side is facing up.)


A leads B in a clockwise rotation; B leads A in a counterclockwise rotation for the following products:
    T5 and T6.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Timing Diagram:   


CPR (N): The number of Cycles Per Revolution.

One Shaft Rotation: 360 mechanical degrees, N cycles.

One Electrical Degree (°e): 1/360th of one cycle.

One Cycle (C): 360 electrical degrees (°e). Each cycle can be decoded into 1 or 4 codes, referred to as X1 or X4 resolution multiplication.

Symmetry: A measure of the relationship between (X) and (Y) in electrical degrees, nominally 180°e.

Quadrature (Z): The phase lag or lead between channels A and B in electrical degrees, nominally 90°e.

Index (CH I.): The index output goes high once per revolution, coincident with the low states of channels A and B, nominally 1/4 of one cycle (90°e).

Position Error: The difference between the actual shaft position and the position indicated by the encoder cycle count.
Cycle Error: An indication of cycle uniformity. The difference between an observed shaft angle which gives rise to one electrical cycle, and the nominal angular increment of 1/N of a revolution.
Kas notiek, ja ir errors??????
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EM1 / HEDS Encoder Module Differences:
US Digital is the designer and manufacturer of the EM1 transmissive optical encoder module. The design of the EM1 provides electrical and mechanical compatibility with the Agilent HEDS-9000, HEDS-9100, HEDS-9200, HEDS-9040, and HEDS-9140 series modules. Non-index codewheels are interchangable between the EM1 and HEDS modules. The process of switching from the HEDS to the EM1 module should not require any mechanical or electrical changes. Simply use the EM1 and matching codewheel in place of the HEDS module and codewheel?????.

The EM1 has a built in index  ????? channel and is available on all resolutions, for both rotary disks and linear strips. The EM1 offers improved output drive capability and will source and sink 8mA at TTL levels. The current consumption is reduced over Agilent index versions (27mA vs. 57mA typical). Physically the EM1 has no external wire loops which interfere when mounting. The connector pins are 0.051" shorter than Agilent, while still providing .30" insertion depth. The EM1 uses a US Digital designed codewheel with 2 tracks rather than 3 tracks for index versions. US Digital’s EM1 offers custom and special resolutions.

----------


## Epis

šitas manējais ir E4P UsDigital enkoderis http://www.usdigital.com/products/e4p/ 
ar to AEDR8300 sensoru iekšā un tur ir tā miniatūrā plate uz kuras tas sensors uzlodēts un tur izņemot pāris rezistorus + capacitātors nekā vairāk arī nav un es 5V lieku pa taisno pie barošanas un A,B izejas vadi nav nekur pieslēgti izņemot osciloskopu tad viņš smuki strādā signāli ir stabili un pēc pamācības grafika (griežot motoru), bet kad pieliek tos A,B vadus pie kautkā tad viss sachakarējās. man liekas kad varētu būt, problēma, tur kad pārāk mazs rezistors un tas enkoderis nevar tik daudz padot ampēras jo kad sākumā slēdzu to enkoderi pie 5V biju ielicis starpā 320 omu rezistoru un tad viņš arī negribēja strādāt tā kā pienākās gļukus meta jo 5/320=15mA un tas noteikti ir pa maz un tad es papētiju enkodera pamācību un apstījos uz to shēmu un tur irkšā bīj 220omu rezistors pielikts pirms tās gaismas diodes iejas un tad sapratu kad nevaig nekādu papildus rezistoru. bet tagat skatoties kad ta logiski augstais līmeis var pacelt tikai 2mA tad sanāk kad tur vaig 2,5K omi rezitoru starpā likt jo 74Hc244 var pavilkt virs 20ma. Es viņu gribu slēgt klāt sākumā pie savas FPGA plates kur pie IO līnijas ir 47 omu rezistors un pate mikrene atbalsta gandrīz visus IO standartus kas ir līdz 3,3V gribu pārbaudīt beidzot savu enkoder dekoder loģiku kā viņa realitātē ies, bet vienīgā problēma tagat atkal ir ar analogo elektroniku (kā parasti kods ir bet nekas neiet  ::  )

----------


## EngineerJD

Epis

Tu raksti:



> bet tagat skatoties kad ta logiski augstais līmeis var pacelt tikai 2mA tad sanāk kad tur vaig 2,5K omi rezitoru starpā likt jo 74Hc244 var pavilkt virs 20ma. Es viņu gribu slēgt klāt sākumā pie savas FPGA plates kur pie IO līnijas ir 47 omu rezistors un pate mikrene atbalsta gandrīz visus IO standartus kas ir līdz 3,3V


 Dīvainas lietas Tu raksti. Sakarā ar to, ka enkoders signālu pārraida tikai vienā virzienā (virzienā uz enkoderu tiek padots tikai barošanas spriegums) nav saprotams, kādēļ gribi pielietot 74HC244, kas paredzēts kā 4 bitu ieejas buferis/līnijas draiveris, pie tam vēl trīsstāvokļu variantā un kas pamatā ir neinvertējošs Šmita trigers. Ja pareizi nojautu Tavu vajadzību (to gan grūti izprast), Tev vajadzīgs draivera ieejas buferis, kas salāgo to ar enkoderu. Informācija pārvietojas tikai vienā virzienā - no enkodera. Bet lietot 74HC244 jau var atslēdzot gandrīz vai visas šīs mikrenes iespējas.
Ko Tu domā ar 2mA un 20mA savā slēgumā nav skaidrs. 
Tā kā enkoders var nodrošināt 2mA savā izejā pie augsta līmeņa, 74HC244 ar savu ieejas strāvu šajā pašā stāvoklī: High Level Input Current = 20mikroA nekādi neierobežu augstā līmeņa spriegumu. Savukārt Tevis pieminētie 20mA attiecas uz mikrenes 74HC244 izejas max. strāvu, ko tā spēj atdot. Tad kur Tu taisies pieslēgt tos 47 Omus (un vai uz zemi?) - starp enkoderu un 74HC244, vai starp 74HC244 un pārējo draivera daļu? 5V/47 Omi= 0,1A. 
Par kuru mikreni Tu domā runājot par visiem In/Out standartiem pie 3,3V un kāds tam sakars ar atdoto/patērēto strāvu?



> vienīgā problēma tagat atkal ir ar analogo elektroniku


 Kur Tu šeit redzi ko analogu?

----------


## GuntisK

Epi tad tu kādus motorus tur izmanto-soļu vai DC motorus?Es jau galīgi neko pēdējā laikā nesaprotu.  ::  Ja soļu tad tur var šaubīties par to enkoderu vajadzību,jo viņi var mierīgi tikt izmantoti bez tās atgriezeniskās saites.Cita lieta atkal ar DC motoriem.Runājot par DC-apskatījos nesen BOSH (laikam) firmas elektrisko skrūvgriezni- interesantākais tajā visā ir tas ka apstājas viņš vienā momentā tiklīdz pārtrauc padot barošanu.Laikam reduktors kaut kāds.  ::  Varbūt arī muļķīgi no manas puses,bet iedomājos ka varētu kaut ko tamlīdzīgu izmantot cnc-ja vien būtu kāds gatavs enkoderu risinājums.

----------


## EngineerJD

GuntisK

Kādas problēmas. Gatavi leņķiskie enkoderi taču ir nopērkami. Ja pirksi virs 10gb. uzreiz "US Digital" dod ap 10% atlaidi.

Krievi arī piedāvā savus enkoderus:
http://www.modmash.nnov.ru/prod/2dat.html
cenas nezinu.

----------


## GuntisK

Labi,ja tie enkoderi būtu pieejami,tad atliek tikai tā problēma ar to motoru bremzēšanu un programmu ar ko to visu vadīt.

----------


## Epis

Tagat pētu to savu fpga mikrnes datasheetu tur ir divi single-ended 3.3V standarti LVTTL, LVCMOS (neskaitot tos PCI un PCI-X pie 3.3V) un man enkoderis pie 5V var izdot 2ma  tad sanāk kad ja ielieku 2,5K reiztoru kas ierobežo to ampēru plūsmu līdz 2ma un vēl to voltu samazinošo rezistoru(pie zemes) 1,28Komi tad starp tiem rzistoriem vaidzētu būt tam 3,3V līmenim, bet vai tā strāva būs pietiekoši stpra, lai mikrene detektētu to signālu. Šito es nezinu tādēļ biju domājis to signāla jaudu pstiprināt ar to 74Hc buferi līdz 3,3V 20ma bet nu ja ies bez viņa tad es to nelikšu.

Tas ir soļu motors 1,2Nm ar enkoderu kuru nesen pieskrūvēju un kā teicu tad es ar soļiniekiem vītni iegriezt uz savas minī virpas nevarēju, pat tad kad izmantoju 3 soļu motorus viens grieza vaŗpstu un pārējie divi x,y galdu un motori nevarēja noturēt savas pozīcijas precīzi un vītne nesanāca tāpēc vaig enkoderi + to kontrolieri, kas pārbaudīs un pielabos lai varētu precīzi iegriezt vītni ar kādām 6 reizēm pārbraucot (pēc vītņgrieža tehniskajiem datiem) Es zinu kad viens cehs kurš taisīja vienu to detālu ko man vaidzēja grieza vītni ar vienu piegājienu uzreiz, bet te jāsaka kad vītnes kvalitāte bij ļoti sūdīga. un viņi protams neievēro griežņa lietošanas instrukciju kad es pateicu, kad instrukcijā teikts kad vaig ar vairākiem piegājieniem, tad viņi teica kad viņi tā visulaiku darot (bez komentāriem).
Un to es arī tagat daru taisu tādu vienkāršu pārbaudes mehānismu kas pielabos motora pozīcijas pēc enkodera rādījumiem  ::

----------


## Mosfet

TTL-LVTTL  piem sn74lvc245 

un lūdzu palasiet infu par līmeņu salāgošanu
Smiekligi izklausās tas viss.

----------


## Epis

Es zinu kad smieklīga sitācija bet kautkā enkoderis neiet tā ka vaig   :: 
Šeit bildes no osciloskopa pirmā ir no A,B kanāli starp 2,42K rezistoru un 1,5K rezistoru kurš ir pielikts pie zemes. un vairāk par 1,15V nevelk.


un te bilde pirms rezistoriem tie paši A,B kanāli un te max ir 3,1V 


un šeti bilde īstajiem signāliem kad enkodera A,B vads vispār nekur nav pislēgts (izņemot osciloskopu) max ir 4,9V (idēali pēc paramtriem)



Un es neaprotu kas notiek ar to enkoderi tiko kautko pislēdz tā vair normāli neiet viens no kanāliem nestrādā! un otrs arī gļuko ko lai dara?? 

Es tagat USdigital mājaslapā aoskatījos PC7166
ISA PC to Incremental Encoder Interface Card aprakstu un viņš atbalsta gan singl ended ar A,B signāliem gan differential signals (RS422) (-A,+A,-B,+B) 
un pie parastā (manjējais enkoderis) ir teikts:
"When using the single ended interface, use A- (pin 5) and B- (pin 9). Those pins have a 2.2 kOhm pullup to +5V"
Tad moš man jāpieliek 2,2komi pull up rezistors un viss aizies ! tā varētu būt ??? 
un pēc 2,2K omi pull up(viens gals pie 5V) sekos mana rezistoru voltu samazinātājs! kautkas no šitā varianta var sanākt!  vai tas ir galīgi garām.

----------


## GuntisK

Kas tev Epi domāts ar to rezistoru voltu samazinātāju-sprieguma dalītājs?

----------


## Raimonds1

Man kaut kā netiik tajaa pirmajaa grafikaa tas, ka tam taisnstuurim taa impulsa virsa nav taisna.
Un, ja taa ir lauktranzistoru logjika ar 2!mA, tad jaasaak reekjinaat, kaada straava pluudiis kuraa rezistoraa.
Atceros, ka taisiiju kaut ko uz KMOP logjikas, nonaacu pie secinaajuma, ka obligaati jaaliek mikrenes ligzda, lai to mikreni, kas nezin kaapeec nestradaa, var nomainiit. Un tad puse probleemu atrisinaas.

Vai viitnes griešanai nav labaak uztaisiit lielu viitni uz metaala ass un sliidoshu uzgriezni, kas to vītnju grizzhamo griezni kustinaas. Protams, tad vareesi griezt tikai viena parauga(attaluma starp blakus viitni) viitni. Vai arii jaataisa nomainaamas asis un uzgriežņi.

----------


## GuntisK

> Man kaut kā netiik tajaa pirmajaa grafikaa tas, ka tam taisnstuurim taa impulsa virsa nav taisna.
> 
> Vai viitnes griešanai nav labaak uztaisiit lielu viitni uz metaala ass un sliidoshu uzgriezni, kas to vītnju grizzhamo griezni kustinaas. Protams, tad vareesi griezt tikai viena parauga(attaluma starp blakus viitni) viitni. Vai arii jaataisa nomainaamas asis un uzgriežņi.


 Varētu jau būt kādi nelieli traucējumi, tie zobiņi uz tā taisnstūra impulsa.Derētu pie visām mikrām ielikt paralēli barošnas vadiem pa blokkondierim.
Ja vajag baigi daudz tās vītnes griezt,vai nebūtu labāk kaut ko nošpikot no gataviem vītņu griešanas aparātiem.Tā virpas metode pati par sevi nav diez ko precīza.  ::

----------


## Epis

Nupat pieliku 2,2K pull-up rezistoru pie +5V pirms pārējiem (sprieguma dalītāj rezistoriem) un mērot tagat enkoder iejas signālu pirms visiem rezistoriem signāls parādījās šeit bilde, bet loģiski zemais tagat ir pie 2V  :: 
bet vismaz tagat tajā punktā rāda bet pēc tālāk ejoša 2,42K rezistora kur tam spriegumam vaidzētu sadalīties atkal nekā vecā bilde viens no signāliem pazūd(taisna līnija), kas tā par lietu !! Varbūt jāmēgina šitas tagadējais ejošais signāls ar to 2,2K pullup rezitoru barot iekš 74hc244 bufera un moš tad viņš tos abus signālus paņems un pārtaisīs par tiem 3,3V.



Pa tiem zobratiem vītnes griešanai tad parastais variants neder jo man jātaisa detaļa kurai ir 2 dažādas vītnes ar dažādiem soļiem un lai process notiktu nepārtraukti, bez apstājas vaig elektroniski to vītni griezt(ar motoriem) un nāktonē ja gribēšu iegriezt kādu imperiālo vītni tad atkal būs jāmeklē nestandarta zobrati utt. baigais čakars un lieli naudas izdevumi visos tajos zobratos un mehānismos ar elektroiku tas viss ir daudz vienkāršāk  ::  
Augstu precizitāti var dabūt izmantojot Lineāros enkoderus tie irļoti precīzi un rāda reālo pozīcīju (es šitos arī esu pētījis un atkal pie USdigital ir viss lētākie lineārie enkoderi (tikai viens variants tur ir)).

----------


## GuntisK

A tu signālu no enkodera pa taisno padod uz kaut kurieni?Neesi mēģinājis variantu ar tranzistoru pastiprināt signālu?

----------


## Epis

nu vot šeit bilde es tagat šitā saslēdzu pēc 2,2K pull up pieliku 220 omu rezistoru un galā to vadu kuru iebaroju 74Hc244 un itkā mērot pirms 74hc244 iejas signāls vēl bīja (bet jau bišķi izkropļots no trokšņiem vai jaudas pa maz un izejā vairs nekāda signāla pliks 3,3V līmenis laikam kad nevar to sognālu paņemt tas 74Hc244 buferis. 
Ar tranzistoriem neko nēsu mēģinājis lai gan man ir pāris BC547C tranzistri (no programmētāju lodēšanas palikuši), bet kā viņus tur slēgt nezinu!

----------


## GuntisK

Bik kārtīgāk salodē to visu -varbūt montāžā kkur kļūda ir.Gan jau izdosies tev tas viss.  ::  Bljin ka nav tagad iespējas ielikt tās shēmas ar trani,bildi...  ::

----------


## Mosfet

Vēl tikai vajag sākt lodēt TTL lōģiku no diskŗētiem elementiem.
Vai tad datu lapas nelasiet. Vajag jau palasīt citādi tas viss smieklīgi skan
 Vai jūsu enkoderim ir atvēts kolektors?

----------


## GuntisK

Nu tā shēma kuru es domāju arī ir tas mezgls ar atvērto kolektoru.Vnk centos palīdzēt.  ::

----------


## Mosfet

Svieno to enkoderu ar to bufeeri un nevajag tur nekādās pretestības.
Lai iegūtu no TTL  LVTTL ir vajadzīga "pārveidotājs" piem sn74lvc245 nevis
74Hc244 . Nu lūdzu lasiet pamatus un tad ko darām. vai arī vienkārši palūdzam kā to izdarīt citāti  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

man ir tāda ideja - paņem patrenējies uz citām shēmām - iepērc tās mikreņu ligzdas un izkod K155 un K176 vai 555 sēriju, ar visiem tiem pārejas līmeņiem un tām slodzēm ko tur TTL K155 un ko tur Lauktranzistoru K176 un 555 sērija. Man pieredze par KMOP lauktranzistoru loģiku ir tāda, ka elektrizējies džemperis vai vienkaŗša montāžas kļūda var to mikreni sabojāt un izejas strāvas ir niecīgas, reizēm raksta -laikam pat tikai  4 UN-NE ieejas!!!!!
Tad, kad būsi salicis kādas 5-10 shēmiņas, kur TTL loģiku saprot KMOP un otrādi un tas tev būs izmaksājis nevis Ls50, bet Ls 5 un kādu nedēļu laika, tad nāks tā praktiskā saprašana.
Tur tajā bildes shēmā laikam ir kvarcs, kāda ir takts frekvence, ja liela, var būt, ka montāžas dēļ ir traucējumi.
Tad vēl vari paņemt piemeklēt, ar kādiem tranzistoriem- lauktranzistoriem vai Darlingtona var to KMOP izeju slogot, lai shēmas strādātu.

----------


## Epis

Man tagat ienāca ideja  ::  
Analizējot visu situāciju visus variatnus kurus jau esu izmēģinājis pēdējais ar to 2,2K pull up rezistoru deva viss labāko rezutlātu vienīgi problēma, bij tur kad loģiskā 0 bij virs 2V un man no Toshibas 74Hc244AP nāca ārā 3,3V itkā loģiskais 1 un es apskatījos tehniskajā aprakstā tad input Lov līmenis pie 2V=0,5V pie 4,5V=1,35V un tad pie 3,3V varētu būt ap 0,8V tā robeža, un šitai Toshibas mikrene iet (power supply) no 2V-6V tākā nevar būt šaubu kad viņa var pavilkt 3,3V  singālus es pirmstam šito pašu mikreni izmantoju savam FPGA programmerim un pēctam Atmega8 programmerim un Fpga programmerim bij tas 3,3V līmenis un viņa man Ltp porta 5V TTL pārtaisīja smuki uz 3,3V LVTTL tākā šitā mikrene 100% ir īstā vienīgi man tagat vaig pielikt švakāku Pull-up rezistoru lai logīski zemais būtu zem 0,8V tad domāju kad bufeis varēs detektēt loģisko 0 un viņa otrā galā arī parādīsies. Es pašā sākumā mēģināju slēgt pa taisno enkodera A,B kanālu pie 74Hc244 iejas un rezultāts nebīj (viens no kanāliem negāja) tākā pa taisno nekas nestrādā un ar ieliktu rezistoru starpā arī neiet vienīgais kas iet ir ar to Pull-up rezistor un laikam es viņu esu pārāk jaudīju ielicis ka enkoderis nevaar loģisko 0 pievilkt zem tā 0,8V 
Līdzīgi bīj ar Atmegas8 programmeri kurš negāja jo LTp portā gāja atmegas MISO signāls ar loģisko 0 virs 1,3V un kad nomainīju rezistoru loģiskā nulle nokritās  līdz 0 līmenim tad Ltp ports signālu uztvēra un tas pats laikam ir tagat ar to buferi, rīt pielodēšu kādu 4,7K rezistoru un skatīšos cik liels tad būs logīskais 0 līmenis. 
Enkoderis nav sabojāts viņš strādā, bet tikai tad kad ir tas pull up rezistors vai arī vispār nekas nav pieslēgts.   ::  Es šito vare'tu nosaukt par nestandarta situāciju,

----------


## Mosfet

Vai tam enkoderim ir izejā atvēts kolektors vai ari pasaki kur ir šim enkoderim datu lapa.

----------


## Mosfet

Kad pievienoji enkoderi pa taisno pie bufera cik tev buferim bija U bar.?

----------


## M_J

Palasīju par Tavu enkoderi, paskatījos, ko esi sadarījis un nonācu pie šāda secinājuma:
 optiskā enkodera izejā ir tranzistors, kas atveroties norauj signālu uz masu un 2,7k pull-up rezistors uz 5V. Kad tranzistors ir atveerts, izejā ir 0V līmenis - tas Tev der. Kad tranzistors ir aizvērts izejā ir 5V līmenis - tas Tev ir par lielu. Bet neaizmirsti, ka tie 5V enkodera izejā nenonāk pa taisno, bet gan caur  2,7 k rezistoru. Ja Tu enkodera izejā pieslēgsi  5,1k rezistoru uz masu tu loģisko vieninieku pazemināsi līdz 3,3V (precīzāk 3,27V), kas Tev arī ir vajadzīgs. Faktiski Tu jau to pats esi eksperimentāli pierādījis pieslēdzot enkodera izejā uz masu rezistoru virknīti. Paskaties savu topiku plkst 12.49 - bilde pirms rezistoriem - tur taču jau ir signāls 3,1V līmenī (abu Tevis pieslēgto rezistoru summa - 2.42+1.5 = 3.92 < 5.1 tāpēc loģiskais 1 ir zemāks par 3.3V) gandrīz tas, kas Tev vajadzīgs, gan jau arī no 3.1V viss strādās. Slēdz tur klāt savu FPGA (vai tos buferus, ja tie Tev sirdsmieram vajadzīgi) un viss būs Ok!

----------


## Epis

M_J Tur jau ir tas āķis kad tajā osciloskopa bildē kur tas sarkanais signāls ir 3,15V enkoderis nestrādā kā viņam vaig jo zilais signāls ir taisna līnija (viņš ir miris) un nākošajā bildē var redzēt kādam vajadzēja būt zilajam un sarkanajam signālam un sitas parastais variants neiet  ::  ja jau viņš ietu tad es te vairāk neko nerakstītu. 
Es secināju kad vienīgais variants kurā vispār sāk rādīt to zilo signālu ir tad kad pieliek to 2,2K rezistoru pie +5V(pull-up) un tad tas signāls parādās tikai tajā punktā, bet pēc rezistoriem, kas iet uz zemi viņš atkal pazūd! Tā ir tā lielā problēma kad vins no signāliem pazūd kautkur. Tāpēc pēdējā cerība uz to pull-up kuru es tagat pielodēšu lielāku pie 4,7K un tad skatīšos vai signāla loģiskā nulle būs zem 0,8V. 
Nebīju domājis kad būs šitāds čakars ar tiem enkodera signāliem, ja tas būtu parasts TTL no kādas mikrenes tad problēmu nekādu nebūtu.

----------


## Mosfet

Epi , šorīt pameģināju  gan ar citu enkoderi ( tās pašas firmas , no kolēģiem paņēmu .) Tam ir standarta TTL izeja, pieliku *sn74lvc245*
 un viss iet. Normāli iznāk no TTL uz LVTTL
Uzzīmē shēmu ko  tu tur dari, citādi nevar saprast.

----------


## Raimonds1

jā, shēmu vajag
vari pielikt izejā parastu shēmiņu ar 1 vai 2 tranzistoriem, un mainot pretestības starp bāzi un emiteru, starp bāzi un izeju mikrenei piemeklēt variantu. 
Pāris jautājumi - tad tā mikrene ir uz lauktranzistoru bāzes?
Kā mainās izejas impulsa forma, ja starp izeju un masu pieslēdz 2-5-10-20komu pretestību?
Ja pieslēdz starp izeju un plusu? Sāc ar lielāko, osciologrāfu slēdz paralēli pretestībai. Šitas ir svarīgi- kāda tā izeja ir galu galā? 
Vai tur ir kvarca rezonators, ja ir - cik liels?
Vai esi mēģinājis taisīt 2 atsevišķas barošanas shēmas tai mikrenei un tam, kas tur pieslēgts?

----------


## M_J

Tad tam sūdam pie sarkanās izejas iekšējais pull-up 2.7k ir, pie zilās arī kaut kas ir bet ar kārtu teiksim 100k (nevar saprast - tas 2,7k tur nekad nav bijis, vai arī tikai tagad pazudis kontakts. Enkodera mājas lapā tas "datašīts" ir tāds murgojums, pēc kura galīgi nevar spriest par iekšējo struktūru, kaut ko viņi tur vāvuļo par 2.7k pull-up, bet tā arī nepasaka - tas tur jau ir, vai jāliek pašam). Pieliec zilajam ar uz plusu 2,7k, uz masu 5,1k un mēģini tad.

----------


## Epis

Nupat sapratu kad probēma ir ar to zilo signālu (Enkodera B signāls) kautkā negrib iet kad pieslēdz kautkādu slodzi tur pretī A kanāls (sarkanais strādā visu laiku ar vai bez tiem Pullup rezistoriem un kad liku klāt tam 74Hc244 tad arī strādāja tikai viens kanāls un tas bij A, nupat izmēģināju visādus variantus bet tas B kā neiet tā neiet vienīgi viņš iet tukšgaitā caur osciloskopu 
cik liela pretestība ir parasti Osciloskopiem? 
ja es tikai to B kanālu kautkādā veidā varētu pastiprināt tad prbolēma noteikti būtu atrisināta.
iespējams arī tas kad moš to B kanālu pats esu sačakarējis sākumā eksperimetnējot, nēsu vēl pielicis pārējos enkoderus motoram. varbūt slikts kontakts pie tās vietas kur enkoderis slēdzās klāt tur ir tas mikro konektors kuru es pats taisīju un toreiz to galu es klāt nelodēju un cik esu lasījis tad nelodētie kontakti varētu čakarēties, būs japārbauda tas viens kontakta vads jājauc mikrokonektora spraudnis ārā  ::  jo problēma ir tikai tajā B kanālā.

----------


## Epis

Beidzot strādā vaina bīj tajā B vadā es visus vadus pa taisno pie enkodera pielodēju un tagat signāli abi ir. 
Bet nu sitācija bij baigi stūlbā kad osciloskpos rādīja kad B kanāls strādā bet pie slodzes nekā un tad ej un izzīlē kur tā problēma šoreiz izrādījās sen taisītais mikro konektors kuru liku kopā pirms pus gada kad nezināju kad vads jāpielodē nevis vienkārši jāsaspiež, un dēļ tā vadaesu padirsis veselu nedēļu izķēzījis veselu kaudzi ar rezistoriem  ::  un vispār bīju jau domājis kad ir enkoderis brāķis gadījies vai B kanāls sabojājies + naktī normāli gulēt nevarēju kalu plānus kā ko lodēt! un kādas vēl trakas versijas izmēģināt ja šodien nebūtu gājis tad laikam būtu lodējis klāt tranzistoru lai to švako signālu pastiprinātu kas perjodiski pazūd!   ::  
Es pat iedomāties nevarēju kad vaina ir tajā mikro kontakta vadā! kārtējā mācība uz visu mūžu "Visi vadi ir jāpielodē nevis jāsapiež vai jāsatin"

----------


## EngineerJD

Epis 

Normāla osciloskopa ieejas parametri stara vertikālās nobīdes kanālam parasti ir sekojoši: ieejas rezistance (aktīvā pretestība) 1Megoms, ieejas kapacitāte zem 50pF.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu tad tagad strādāa, kā vajag, neesi mikreni sabojājis?

Pašizziņai tomēr paņem kaudzīti ar mikreņu ligzdām, krievu mikrenes un sabūvē tādas shēmiņas, kas no KMOP izejas caur tranzistoru kaut ko darbina - diodi, lampu vai skaļruni.

----------


## Epis

šeit bilde signālam kas iziet ārā no 74Hc244 un kuru es tad laidīšu iekš FPGA  caur 220+47 omu rezistoriem (lai drošāk) 
Es pirms iejas 74Hc244 pieliku tos 2,2K rezistorus lai enkoder izeja nevarētu padot vairāk par 2,2mA, un nekādu citu rezistoru noteikti kad pa taisno arī varēja bet es īsti nezinu cik tā 74Hc244 ieja var paņemt ampēras no enkodera kanāla kā tur īsti ir kāds zin ???

----------


## Mosfet

Atver datu lapu un lasi . ja nemaldos zem 100mkA
Normāli tā nedara ka liek pretestības ieeja. Kavējums!

----------


## Raimonds1

vai kāds nevarētu apskaidrot tās izejas struktūru, kas tur ir - kolektors, slodze, shēma ar kādu PARASTI TO saslēdz kopā ar cvitām shēmām? Paldies!

----------


## Epis

> Atver datu lapu un lasi . ja nemaldos zem 100mkA
> Normāli tā nedara ka liek pretestības ieeja. Kavējums!


 toshibas 74HC244 pamācībā vienīgais parametrs ir kautkāds Input leakage
current IiN  1,0 uA tad šitas ir tas īstais parametrs ??? 
(es īsti lakage curent neizprotu kas tas par parametru un citu input paramtru kur būtu ampēram nav!)

Izeja ir parasts 5V TTL sigāls un var slēgt pa taisno pie citām shēmām kurām ir tas TTL vairāk arī nekā man viņš gļukus rādīja dēļ sliktā kontakta B kanālā tādēļ arī bīj tāda mistika ar tiem osciloskopa rādījumiem tagat viss iet kā pienākās un Es drošības pēc starp mikreni ieliku to Buferi kas to signālu pārveidots no 5V TTL uz 3,3V LVTTL un laikam kad es varēju rezistrus nelikt!

----------


## EngineerJD

Epis.

Tu raksti:



> es īsti nezinu cik tā 74Hc244 ieja var paņemt ampēras


 Vai nevari tuvāk paskaidrot, kas te pateikts?
Vai nevari tuvāk aprakstīt pielietoto osciloskopu, vai iedot norādi, kur ar to var iepazīties?

Mosfet

Tu raksti:



> Normāli tā nedara ka liek pretestības ieeja. Kavējums!


 Varbūt vari tuvāk paskaidrot, kapēc tā.

----------


## Epis

Es pārbaudīju beidzot enkoderi uz sava lielā Dev.kita plates ar Led gaismiņām atēlā sarkanās gaismas kopā 10 attēlo cauntera 10 bitu vērtību (nultais bits ir apakšā un pēdējais MSB(ja nēsu sajaucis MSB ar LSB apzīmējumiem) ir augšā un tur ir attēlota kombinācija 0010011010 decimālajā tas ir 154 noietas pozīcijas ar 4X izšķirtspēju un tas ir 46,19 grādi, un zaļās lampas 11100001 attēlo motora griešanās ātrumu, bet te jāsaka kad tas attēlo tikai pirmos 8 bitus no 32 bitiem un tur nevar redzēt pilno ātrumu jo enkoder dekoder pulkstens signāls bija 24Mhz un man šitā loģika strādāja bez nekādiem Filtriem tas no zīmē kad signāls tika detektēts ar 24Mhz pulksteni (varēju arī 50Mhz uzlikt vai ar PLL palienāt līdz 200Mhz  ::  
bišķi vaidzēja pachakarēties kamēr pielāgoju dažas lietas kā 10 bitu izšķirtspējas counteri un atradu īsto mikrenes iejas vadu (pēc plates shēmas), 

motoru griezu ar stangām (ar pirkstiem grūti pagriezt!)

----------


## Raimonds1

Kā rēķina nepieciešamos megahercus atkarībā no griešanās ātruma un darbību skaita sekundē? Vai tad tie megaherci netiek dalīti ar 10-100-1000 un ar to frekvenci izmantoti shēmas darbībā?
Ja tie megaherci kaut kādā veidā piedalās uz tās paštaisītās plates, kas ar vadiņiem, tad tur varēt būt traucējumi, jo pie tādām frekvencēm jāievēro ne tikai elektriskais izvadu savienojums, bet arī  montāžas likumi, jo divi vadi viens pāri otram, piemēram, ir kapacitāte un induktivitāte.

----------


## Mosfet

Atbilde

EngineerJD  

montāžas kapacitāte un ieejas izejas kapacitāte   RC.
Ja  TTL ar TTL nav vajadzības pēc papildus R.

Varbūt Jums ir cits viedoklis?


74HC244 ieejas strāva 1,0 mkA, ieejas kapacitāte 10pF

----------


## EngineerJD

Mosfet

Vispār jau esi uz pareizā ceļa.
tikai



> montāžas kapacitāte un ieejas izejas kapacitāte RC


 vai ar RC apzīmē kapacitāti?
Un kas notiks, ja teiksim t.s. melnai kastei ar 74HC244 ieejas parametriem padodam teiksim sinusoidālu signālu ar frekvenci 1MHz teiksim caur 1K rezistoru no signāla sprieguma avota 5V? Kas notiks, ja signāls impulsveida?
Vari nerēķināt, interesē princips.

----------


## Mosfet

Es domāju ka sapratīsi RC jēdzienu( integrācijas konstante).
Atbilde uz tavu jautājumi ir filtrs. Varbūt uzjautāsi kaut ko vēl???????????

----------


## EngineerJD

Mosfet

Tātad: T (tau)=RC
Nu labi!

Bet tiešām varu pajautāt. 
Šeit forumā kā variants ir pieminēts, ka vēlams  pieslēgt soļu dzinēja tinumu pie daudzkārt lielāka sprieguma, nekā paredzēts pēc dzinēja datiem un lai to nesadedzinātu, tad virknē ieslēgt piemērotu rezistoru.
Kādēļ, un kas tad notiks?

----------


## M_J

Soļu dzinēja tinumam ir salīdzinoši maza aktīvā pretestība un liela induktivitāte. Lai panāktu lielāku ātrdarbību mūsu uzdevums ir pēc iespējas ātrāk pieaudzēt strāvu tinumā līdz maksimālajai vērtībai un tad to noturēt nemainīgu. Strāvas pieauguma ātrums galvenokārt ir atkarīgs no pieliktā sprieguma un tinuma induktivitātes, maksimālā strāva no aktīvās pretestības. Palielinot spriegumu panākam lielāku strāvas pieauguma ātrumu, ar papildpretestību noturam maksimālo strāvu pieļaujamajās robežās. Apmēram tā.

----------


## Mosfet

Viss gandrīz ko sacija M_J
Tas pats varinats T=L/R
Šeit ir neliela info AN-460
http://www.st.com/stonline/products/lit ... n/1675.pdf

----------


## EngineerJD

Izkatās, ka izprotat situāciju.
Būti bijis labi, ja tiktu pieminēts, ka pieslēdzot spriegumu induktīvai slodzei, tās induktivitāte pretojas strāvas pieaugumam slodzē, kā rezultātā strāva pieaug pamazām. 
Piedāvāju nelielu infu:
http://www.cs.uiowa.edu/~jones/step/current.html
zīm. 4.2 un to saistītais teksts.

----------


## Raimonds1

Variants jau varētu būt uzlikt barošanas avotam kādus 10Faradus lielu kondensatoru.
Kā vienāda izmēra soļiniekam un parastajam līdzstrāvas motoram ir jauda?

----------


## M_J

Ko tas 10 Faradu kondensators dos?

----------


## Mosfet

Cienijamo EngineerJD,
es personīgi nesaprotu, jūsu pārbaudes.  Jūs gribat uzzīnat zināšanu līmeni vai ko citu.
 Vai jums t=l/r neko neizsaka

----------


## Raimonds1

Būtiski samazinās strāvas avota iekšējo pretestību.

Kā ir ar soļinieku izmantošanu par parastiem elektromotoriem - ir jēga vai nav? Izskatās, ka varētu diezgan viegli regulēt gan apgriezienus, gan jaudu. Piemēram, par stieples padeves motoriem MIG/MAG aparātam.

----------


## M_J

Manuprāt 10 Faradu kondensators šajā gadījumā ir šaušana ar lielgabalu pa zvirbuļiem. Normālam baroklim darba apgabalā izejas pretestība ir niecīga. Un šis nav tas gadījums, kad no barokļa tiktu prasīti īsi, milzīgas jaudas impulsi, kad varētu noderēt minētais kondensators.

----------


## EngineerJD

Mosfet

Ja pāri nodariju, piedod.
Zināšanas nepārbaudu, nav pamatojuma to darīt.
Uzturēju sarunu, kurā (man likās) viens izrietēja no otra. Biju iedomājies, ka kādam tā varētu būt noderīga. Visu ko gribu uzzināt, esmu atradis ārpus šī foruma.

----------


## Epis

Es kā + soļu motora izmantošanā uzskatu to kad tas ir daudz polu motors un attiecīgi ar savām īpašībam lielu griezes momentu un tādēļ arī vairākums gadījumu nevaig nekādus zobratus un citas Nm palielinošas ierīces un ja pērk tādu kurši r uz magnētiem tad var teikt kad motora mūž būs loti ilgs + citi bonusi, bet nu ja vaig zemu cenu tad vinekārši nopērkam parasto veikala urbi kādu 750W un izmantojam tā motoru vai arī kādu citu lēto sadzīves tehniku ar jaudīgu motoru.

Man ir tas pats visu ko gribu zināt jau sen zinu, bet vienalga izlasīju to ENgener JD linku tur ir ļoti labi viss aprakstīts un lejā ir arī apraksts par Chopper vadību kad nevaig nekādus papildus rezistorus, kas samainātu ampēru plūsmu to visu regulē ar tranzistoriem man pašam ieintresēja tā paša beigu daļa kā tās ampēras mēra pagaidām neko nēsu uzlodējis kas mērītu ampēru plūsmu, bet skaidrs ir viens kad ar to curent sense rezistoru es neko mērīt negribu gribās to Hall sensoru izmēģināt ar to ferrit core kāds zin kur ir kāds lēts variants kas te Lv tirgojās?? es varu tagat izmantot to Atmegas ADC konvertieri  ::

----------


## Mosfet

Epi dod vismaz pāris priekšrocības ar ko strāvas mērīšana izmantojot Halla sensoru ir labāka par pretestību. Un cik tavs ADC ir ātrs un cik bitu?

----------


## Mosfet

EngineerJD es atvainojos ja kaut kas ne tā. Dzīvosim draudzīgi.

Man sarunas uzturēšani būtu jautājums. Saviem soļiniekiem H-tiltus taisu izmantojot Mosfet draiverus no IR (IR2101 IR2110 IR2112) +Mosfetus. Cenas ziņā iznāk tā nekas. Skatijos uz HIP4080 Intersils. Vai kāds ir ko taisījis, kādas ir atsauksmes kādi ir salīdzinājumi vai arī uz diskrēto, jo retu reizi vajag arī ko lētāku. Prasības tiltā I lidz 20A, spriegums līdz 48V

----------


## Epis

galvenā priekšrocība tiem ampēru mērītājiem kuriem ir interēts tas hall sensors + pastiprinātājs (es bišķi google pastījos par viņiem) ir tā kad viņi arī  darbojās kā izolātri un nav tas tiešais kontakts  ::  līdz ar to pēc ADC nevaidzēs nekādus citus izolātorus gribās tādu drošāko variantu jo negribās nosvilināt visu elektroniku.
par ADC es izmantošu Atmegu8 viņai ir 16Ksps ātrums un 8 iejas kanāli. 
bet nu pēc tām shēmām ar to rezistoru ir grūti saprast jo tad ja laiž tam rezistoram cauri visu strāvu tad tad jau vaig riktīgi milzīgu rezistoru noteikti virs lielāku pa 1W.

----------


## Mosfet

Par halla sensoru 
Padarbojies tad uzzināsi kaudzi ar problēmām, esmu mēginājis tos lietot asinhrono  motoru frekvenču parveidotājos kā strāvas atpakļsaites devējus, problēmu daudz. Viņi manuprat ir derīgi tikai lielām strāvām virs 50A. Izejas signāls arī nav smuks, pārāk integrēts
A kā tad tu vadīsi parejo elektroniku teiksim kas "kustīnas" motorus tur taču ari vajag optoizolatorus?
ADC ja sapratu ir ar 16 KHZ ieeja, tas taču ir ļoti lēni. Paskaidro man, es to nepēju saprast, kam tev strāvas regulēšanai vajag ADC, kadēļ to vajag
ja ir komparators, ātrs, Low offset, lēts. Shēma ģenerators, RS trigeris, komparators ir ļoti laba. Darbībai līdz 25 KHZ. Ir redzēti" strāvas regulators" uz PIC un AVR, bet labi viņi nestrādāja, pārāk lēndarbīga.

----------


## Epis

Pagaidām es tā tīri intresējos par to motoru vadīšanu tranzistoru līmenī jo itkā man ir 4 soļu motoru draiveris 1/8mikrosolis max 35V 2,5A tākā itkā tagat nevaig, bet ja tas draiveris kautko nevarēs tad būs jādomā kā uztaisīt savējo, protams, ar mikrosoļiem un tad lai tos mikrosoļus dabūtu vaig to ADC un tad cik liela ADC izšķirtspēja tik arī mikrosoļus var dabūt piemēram 8 biti teorētiski sanāk 1/256 mikrosolis  ::  bet tā normāli 1/64 pietikstu vairāk nevaig īstanībā man ar 1/8 pietiek motors gludi griežās un vaidzības nekādas nav pēc lielāka. 
pagaidām man savējam motoru draiverim ir optoizolātori solis viziens signāliem, bet ja es pats kautko izdomāšu taisīt tad es par to domāšu es jau papētīju viss progresīvākie ir tie Analog Device iCoupler® ar tiem mikro transformātoriem iekšā  ::  viņiem vispār ir īpatnēji produki atradu tur tādu brīnu kā ADC pārveidotāju ar integrētu Icopler izolātoru pa vidu (viss vienā) un vēl viņiem tur ir ADUC7022 mikrene ar ARM7 proci un 1Msps ADC (līdz 10 kanāliem)  reti kuram mikrokontrollierim ir tik jaudīgs ADC, un + programmējamā loģika iekš mikrenes(ļoti īpatnēji), bet tikai 16 elementi (katrā pa 2Lut +1reģistrs) kā jau teicu ļoti īpatnējs produkts tā vien gribās zinkāres pēc nopirkt minī kitu pa 30$, bet ja nākotnē būs tāda vajadzība tad zināšu uzreiz ko kur pirkt, 

Pagaidām man pietiek ko darīt uz savas programmējamās loģikas šodien beidzot saliku kopā savu pirmo Nios II procesoru ar paštaisīto enkoder perifēriju un uzģenerēju visu sistēmu un mēģināju debagot pa instrukcijām, kas notiek iet mans enkoder dekoderis vai neiet!. Secināju kad itkā kautkas iet problēma ir tur kad vēl ar asm kodu nevaru aizsniegt2 iekšējos reģistrus visu laiku nolasu tikai pirmo reģistru kuram adrese ir 00, otram 01 trešam 11 šitā lieta vēl jāpapēta pēc citiem piemēriem, nākošais pēc plāna ir frekvences ģenerēšanas perifērija (šitā būs ļoti vinekārša) un tad slēgšu klāt plati pie soļu motoru draivera un skatīšos kustās motors vai nē pēctam  uztaisīšu vēl Step/dir ienākošā signāla dekoderi, lai no tās Match2 programmas saņemtās komandas varētu dekodēt un salīdzināt ar enkodera rādījumiem un tikai tad būs tie sinhroniz''esanas algoritmi PID utt. vēl ceļš garš ejams līdz būs man savs sinhronizātors  ::  
īstanībā šito visu līdz tam PID es pirms gada uz tās ATMEGAs128 mēģināju, bet sanāca tikai normāli 1 motoram, bet man kā minimums vaidzēs 4 un ar FPGA tad es varēšu sabāzt visas logiskās perifērijasiekš iekš vienas mikrenes ta'ds arī bīj plāns jau pirms vairāk kā gada, kad tiko sāku mācītes mikrenes programmēt (PIC). 
pēc tam var domāt kā parasto CNC programmu kas ģenerē tos signālus ielikt iekš mikrenes lai viņa pate izpilda tās komandas (lai nevaidzētu to datoru klāt pie iekārtas.

----------


## M_J

Mosfet!
Tieši ar HIP4080 strādājis neesmu, ar HIP4082 gan. Salīdzinot ar IR2112/IR2113 tobrīd ļoti noderēja tā fīča, kas organizē "dead time", tas ir regulējamu aizturi, kad viens tranzistors veras ciet un otrs vaļā, lai nesanāktu, ka vienu īsu brīdi vaļā ir abi. Pēc tam jau to "dead time" noorganizēju programmā un tagad varu izmantot jebkuru no šiem draiveriem. Tam HIP4082 ir karināti 8 IRFZ46 katrā izejā - tika taisīts 5 kW invertors un nekas - velk. Tiesa, frekvence nebija nekāda dižā - tikai 28kHz. 11 tranzistori uz izeju gan bija par daudz - sāka karst tranzistori.

----------


## kurlander

> Mosfet!
> Tieši ar HIP4080 strādājis neesmu, ar HIP4082 gan. Salīdzinot ar IR2112/IR2113 tobrīd ļoti noderēja tā fīča, kas organizē "dead time", tas ir regulējamu aizturi, kad viens tranzistors veras ciet un otrs vaļā, lai nesanāktu, ka vienu īsu brīdi vaļā ir abi. Pēc tam jau to "dead time" noorganizēju programmā un tagad varu izmantot jebkuru no šiem draiveriem. Tam HIP4082 ir karināti 8 IRFZ46 katrā izejā - tika taisīts 5 kW invertors un nekas - velk. Tiesa, frekvence nebija nekāda dižā - tikai 28kHz. 11 tranzistori uz izeju gan bija par daudz - sāka karst tranzistori.


 M_J , Tu vari izskaidrot ko nozīmē burts "Z" mosfetā IRFZ46?

----------


## GuntisK

Varbūt iejaucos,bet es laikam uzzināju ko nozīmē tas "z".   ::  "z'' ir zenera diode, kas ieslēgta starp lauktranzistora GATE un SOURCE izvadiem un kura ir paredzēta ESD aizsardzībai.

----------


## M_J

Paldies GuntiK! Par to z burtu nezināju. Es gan īpaši nemeklēju detaļu apzīmējumos iekodētos slepenos vēstījumus.

----------


## kurlander

A es ta nevarēju saprast kādēļ lielākais vairums izmanto Z sērijas mofetus.

Kur uzināji par Z nozīmi?

----------


## kurlander

M_J!
Ja tu izmanto HIP4082 (izejā tur 2,5A) un 8 mosfetus uz kanāla.
tad kā minimums uz mosfetu gate jāliek 38 omu rezistori - diezgan daudz.

Vai labāk nav ņemt jaudīgākus mosfetus un mazāku sakitu?
Kā rezultātā samazināt gate rezitoru pretestību - respektīvi samazināt atvēršanās aizvēršanās laiku?

Vai kaut ko esmu palaidis garām?

----------


## GuntisK

Par to "z" uzzināju vnk lasot datasheetu par IRFZ48N (bija man divi gabali-gribēju par viņiem tā vairāk uzzināt   ::  ) . To M_J :vispār interesanti tā uzzināt ko katrs burts un cipars tajā mikrenes vai tranža apzīmējumā nozīmē.   ::  Daudz jauna esmu šitā uzzinājis.  ::

----------


## M_J

Kurlander!
Pilnīgi piekrītu! Bet ir lietas, kas vairs nav atkarīgas no manis. Ja firmai krājumos ir liels daudzums varbūt ne visai piemērotu tranzistoru, tad viņi,pasaka - liksim šitos. Sākumā jau tas invertors bija domāts visnotaļ pieticīgs - tā ap 1kW un 4 tranzistori uz vienu draivera izeju. Bet vajadzēja jaudīgāku un puiši sāka eksperimentēt, cik var izspiest. Patreiz ir tikuši līdz 5kW un 8 tranzistori uz vienu draivera izeju. Mēģināja jau 11 tranzistorus uz izeju, bet tas vairs negāja krastā.

----------


## kurlander

> Kurlander!
> Pilnīgi piekrītu! Bet ir lietas, kas vairs nav atkarīgas no manis. Ja firmai krājumos ir liels daudzums varbūt ne visai piemērotu tranzistoru, tad viņi,pasaka - liksim šitos. Sākumā jau tas invertors bija domāts visnotaļ pieticīgs - tā ap 1kW un 4 tranzistori uz vienu draivera izeju. Bet vajadzēja jaudīgāku un puiši sāka eksperimentēt, cik var izspiest. Patreiz ir tikuši līdz 5kW un 8 tranzistori uz vienu draivera izeju. Mēģināja jau 11 tranzistorus uz izeju, bet tas vairs negāja krastā.


 
Nu ja tāda tā problēma, tad iesaku paskatīties firmas IXYS draiverus.
viņiem ir pat draiveri ar 30A izejā.
Veel pāris desmitus mosfetu varēs uzlikt  ::

----------


## GuntisK

http://video.google.es/videoplay?docid= ... 3axisdrive
 ::   ::   ::  Nav slikts ātrums vai ne ?
Un kā jums šis:
http://video.google.es/videoplay?docid= ... 3axisdrive  .
 ::

----------


## EngineerJD

GuntisK

Man ļoti gribētos redzēt aprakstu, kurā būtu parādīts, ka IR (International Rectifier) kādā no saviem HEXFET tranzistoriem būtu ieslēdzis stabilitronu (zenerdiodi) starp Gate un Source izvadiem. Vai nevari palīdzēt?

Atpūtai kāds video:

http://www.pyromantiker.de/servo/MVI_1052.AVI

----------


## Raimonds1

> Mosfet!
> Tieši ar HIP4080 strādājis neesmu, ar HIP4082 gan. Salīdzinot ar IR2112/IR2113 tobrīd ļoti noderēja tā fīča, kas organizē "dead time", tas ir regulējamu aizturi, kad viens tranzistors veras ciet un otrs vaļā, lai nesanāktu, ka vienu īsu brīdi vaļā ir abi. Pēc tam jau to "dead time" noorganizēju programmā un tagad varu izmantot jebkuru no šiem draiveriem. Tam HIP4082 ir karināti 8 IRFZ46 katrā izejā - tika taisīts 5 kW invertors un nekas - velk. Tiesa, frekvence nebija nekāda dižā - tikai 28kHz. 11 tranzistori uz izeju gan bija par daudz - sāka karst tranzistori.


 Tai aizturei ir vienkārša 2 mikreņu shēmiņa krievu Radio, 2006.g Nr.10 lpp.47 v. Vasiļjev -Zadajuščij generator preobrazovateļja naprjažeņija. Visi laiki regulējami.

----------


## M_J

Paldies Raimond par shēmiņu. Tas tomēr nav gluži tas, kas man bija vajadzīgs. Manā gadījumā invertoram jātaisa sinusoīda tāpēc impulsu samēram, kuru padodam uz jaudas tranzistoriem jāmainās pēc attiecīga algoritma, bet šī vienkāršā shēmiņa to nenodrošina. Man to dara Atmel mikrokontrolieris. Bet kā jau teicu - problēma sen ir atrisināta, HIP4082 izmantošana pirmajā brīdī bija vieglākais atrisinājums, kamēr aizture vēl nebija iztaisīta programmistiski.

----------


## Raimonds1

Vai esi taisījis teiksim 2KW invertorus un tos pēc tam izejā licis paralēli. Krievu metināmo saitos, skat te tēmā par invertoriem, tāda iespēja tiek apsvērta un izmantota.

----------


## M_J

Ir domāts tā darīt. Tas invertors nav tikai invertors. Tā ir ierīce kas strādā kā invertors, ja tīklā nav sprieguma. Tad kad tīklā spriegums ir, ierīce pumpē enerģiju vajadzīgajā virzienā: vai nu no tīkla akumulatorā vai no akumulatora tīklā. Otrais virziens ir tāpēc, ka ierīce ir paredzēta darbināšanai kopā ar vēja ģeneratoru, kurš arī lādē akumulatorus. Kad akumulatori ir pilni enerģija iet tīklā. Sinhronizācija ar tīklu un enerģijas pumpēšana abos virzienos strādā, ka prieks, neredzu iemeslu, kāpēc nevarētu sinhronizēt un darbināt paralēli divus vai vairāk invertorus.

----------


## Epis

M_J nēsi domājis par programmējamās loģikas izmantosānu ? 
no tā ko tu tur veido īsti neko daudz nejēdzu, bet ja tur ir kāda loģika tad varētu sabāzt visu loģiku veselai kaudzei tranzistoru vienā mikrenē un lieta darīta + arī pašu procesoru iebāzt iekšā pieņemsim 32 bitus proci 8bitu AVR vietā!

----------


## Raimonds1

Cik saprotu, loģika ir pieskaņoties tīkla frekvencei, lai varētu liekās jaudas pārdot . Loģika ir atpazīt, kad spriegums šķērso nulli, iespējams, kad sasniedz maximumu.

----------


## GuntisK

> GuntisK
> 
> Man ļoti gribētos redzēt aprakstu, kurā būtu parādīts, ka IR (International Rectifier) kādā no saviem HEXFET tranzistoriem būtu ieslēdzis stabilitronu (zenerdiodi) starp Gate un Source izvadiem. Vai nevari palīdzēt?


 Varbūt ka jau kļūdos par to zeneru,bet šeit ir skaidri redzama zener diode starp gate un sourci : http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet- ... FZ48N.html  .Citus neesu skatījies.  ::

----------


## Mosfet

Raimonds1
Sakiet vai jums ir šis radio žurnāls elektroniskā forma, jo interesētu ši shēma. Man radio ir līdz 2006 N8.

M_J
Atškirības( neskaitot ieejas) starp Hip4080 un 82 ir ka viņai nav iekšēja charge pump, kas man uztrauc strādājot ar H-tiltu soļu motoriem.
Sakiet lūdzu pēc kādiem kritērijiem Jūs vadijaties izvēloties bootstrap kondensatora vērtību , nesmu atradis rekomendācijas šai mikrenei un vai jūs neizmantojāt arējo sprieguma avotu augšēja tilta pleca vadībai. 
Un tā dead time ir labi ka var to mainīt.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

nu es te vairs neko nesaprotu   ::  
liidz kam jūs vsp. esat nonākuši?
vai tad nevar vnk. uzbūvēt daudzmaz precīzu mehāniku (neuzkatu ka man tā būtu liela problēma)
izgatavot šo te plati http://pminmo.com/3axis/3axis.htm
salikt visu kopā, slēgt pie pc, softā visu saregulēt un frezēt laimīgs?

----------


## M_J

Epi!
 Par programmējamās loģikas izmantošanu domājis esmu, bet kaut kā līdz šim esmu bez tās izticis. Tajā konstrukcijā, par ko rakstu, bez ATMEGAs citas loģikas nav, pārējais jau ir analogā tehnika (draiveri ir kaut kas pa vidu - tur ir gan loģika, gan analogā tehnika, bet tos ar programmējamo loģiku neaizstāsi), un ar konkrēto uzdevumu ATMEGA8535 tiek viegli galā, pagaidām nekas stiprāks neprasās.
Raimond!
 Lai piesinhronizētos tīkla frekvencei tā arī daru - konstatēju kad signāls iet caur nulli vienā virzienā, kad otrā virzienā. Par sprieguma mērīšanu - perioda laikā 144 reizes mēru divus lielumus: viens no tiem vienmēr ir signāls uz slodzes, otrs - katru periodu savs: vai nu spriegums uz šuntiem, akumulatora spriegums, tīkla spriegums (precīzākai fāzes kontrolei tas vēl tiek padots arī komparatora ieejā), slodzes strāva un temperatūras devēja signāls.
 Mosfet!
 Par HIP4082 nekāda zinātne netika taisīta. Tika paņemta par paraugu rūpnieciska UPSa shēma. Tur stāvēja 22 mkf bootsrap kondensatori, paralēli tiem - 0.1 mkf keramiskie, tā arī ieliku un viss strādā. Ārējo sprieguma avotu augšējam tranzistoram neizmantoju. Re kur ir "Radio" žurnāli: http://publ.lib.ru/ARCHIVES/R/''Radio''/

----------


## EngineerJD

GuntisK

Paldies par infu.
"Philips" tiešām "IR" izstrādi ir papildinājis ar papildus iekšējo aizsardzību.

----------


## Raimonds1

Sheema aizturei
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/raimonds1/ele ... 1173026563
http://bildez.lv/foto/raimonds1/elektronika/1173026563

Vai soļinieku varētu izmantot kā dēvējU, kas tiek izmantot pagrieziena leņķa atpazīšanai?

----------


## Raimonds1

Trigerim D - 5. izvads, a- 10, b- 11.

----------


## valmet

Te vispār kaukas vēl ir par CNC?

----------


## GuntisK

::  Jā,esam iegājuši jau runās par dažādiem draiveriem u.t.t....
Tad nu neliels jautājums tieši par cnc-par pārbīdēm pa asīm.Pašlaik konstruēju uz papīra savējo un iegāju tāda veida pārdomās-kas labāks?Un lētāks?
Bronzas "vtulkas" kuras slīd pa metāla asīm,vai gultņi kuri ripo pa tām pašām asīm?Itkā problēmu ar bronzas detaļu ieguvi nebūtu,tāpēc jautājums -vai ir vērts tādas taisīt?
Un vēl viens-ja izmanto variantu kad y-asi pārbīda ar diviem soļu motoriem kā viņus sinhronizē?Nevar būt ka vienkārši savieno kopā STEP ieejas vadus uz kuriem padod kustības signālu.  ::  Citādi var sanākt tāds joks ka viens motors izlaižot vai zaudējot vienu soli sāk "kļinīt" vienu no pārbīdes skrūvēm un visa padarīšana iestingst uz vietas un puspabeigts frēzēšanas darbs aiziet vējā.  ::

----------


## Neatkarīgais

labāk taisi tā lai gultņi slīd par tām sliedēm, tad var pieļaut minimalas neprecizitates, jo ar tām bronzas buksēm.. ja būs kaut neliela neprecizitāte viņs bremzēs visu padarīšanu vai noklemmēs un tādas arī dils ātrāk.
par y asi... kapec vajag 2us motorus? pietiek ar 1 norm jauda un to ka skrūve ir vidū  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Nē nu var arī ar vienu motoru y-asi taisīt -vnk pašlaik apskatu iespējamos variantus un izvērtēju plusus un mīnusus.

----------


## Raimonds1

laikam sākšu ar mehānisko daļu
tad pēc tam būs jāmācas, kā pārējo   ::  

Starp citu, tā shēmiņa, vēl caur trigeru rindu būtu ērti piemērojama soļinieka darbināšanai. Ko soļinieks dara, kad pēdējais solis pēc programmas ir noiets- viņš nepadod nekādu spriegumu ne uz vienu  izvadu vai kā?
Kas ir ar tiem gultņiem? Kā tur tie soļi tiek bīdīti?

Ja abi soļinieki kādā brīdī nesaņem vienādus signālus un atbilstošajiem izvadiem, to var atpazīt ar loģikas shēmām. UN- ja uz abiem ir, tad izejā arī ir, ja uz viena nav, tad izejā nav, VAI - ja kaut uz viena ieejas izvada ir, tad izejā ir - pareizi jāsakomutē un viss.  Apstādina programmu.

----------


## GuntisK

Lūk manas idejas :

Un otra:

Kurš variants ir labāks?

----------


## Epis

Otrais variants izskatās labāks par 1  :: 

jā variantu kā būvēt iekaŗtu ir daudz un lai izdomātu kā ko tieši taisīt es iesaku paņemt uzmodelēt 3D modeli un tad iegrūst kādā simulātorā nupat pameklēju FEA demo free versijas un uzgāju vienu tādu kurai limiti nav tik stingri proga saucās STAND7 un es pagaidām esu pārbaudījis import funkciju ieimporte'ju Autocad ACIS .sat failu tādu palielu modeli un tad uzģenerēju automesh tālāk netiku līdz slodzes uzikšanai, bet ja pareizi sapratu tos limitus 
šeit limiti: 
The only limitation is that models cannot be saved and models with more than:

    * 20 Beams
    * 100 Plates
    * 100 Bricks 

cannot be opened or solved. 
un es vēl pagaidām nesaprotu kā viņi tos Plates un brick skaita jo manā 3D modelī pēc automesh ir 5870Brick elementu! itkā pārsniedz limitu un programmai vaidzēja erroru rādīt, bet pagaidām nerāda varbūt kad meshā limitu nav, bet elementu skaitā viņi ir ! kautkad vēlāk noskaidrošu.

Nu tāt paņem šitādu vai kādu citu Demo progu un apsties kā tava iekārta noslogosies un varēsi redzēt vājās vietas un stiprās!
protams visu iekārtu uzreiz zem slodzes likt diez vai sanāks, bet atsevišķus posmus (savienojumus) var pārbaudīt ar šitām demo versijām Es kad domāju savu jauno virpas sliežu variantu pats izmantoju Visual nastran 4D progu tur arī neko saglabāt nevar un bij limits uz mesh blīvumu 10'000 un pats objektu skaits neierobežots tā es liku kopā iekārtu no vairākiem maziem gabaliem čakars ir, bet ar to pietiek lai būtu skaidrs kā ko darīt un būvēt  ::

----------


## Mosfet

GuntiK 
Vai negribi 3 gultņus 120 grādos uz vadstieņa 2pāri?

Raimond 1  paldies par shēmu. 

M_J paldies par info
Vēl būtu jautājums par HIP4082, vai 22mkF nav par daudz?

----------


## GuntisK

Epi varbūt varētu iedot kādu linku no kurienes var tās 3-d modelēšanas progas novilkt?Būtu ļoti pateicīgs un citiem arī liekas noderētu.  ::  
To Mosfet: ņu ņu kas ir ar to 120 grādu gultņu sistēmu?

----------


## valmet

No lētā mehānikas varianta man vislabāk patika šajā linkā otrais no augšas : http://solsylva.com/ .Tur tiek izmantotas metāla caurules un parastie gultņi, kā arī parastie vītņstieņi no būvmateriālu veikala.Un te var pašķirstīt, kas dažam labam no tiem plāniem ir uzbūvēts :
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthrea ... ht=sosylva

----------


## valmet

Tur arī ir izmantota 3 gultņu sistēma.

----------


## valmet

Varu vēl piebilst, ka kā nesošais elements visa sastiprināšanai kopā tiek izmantots koks vai finieris.

----------


## GuntisK

Jā Valmet -smuks darbiņš paveikts.Vienīgi drausmīgi man nepatīk tās siksnas kuras kustina y-asi.Ja vien varētu tuvāk apskatīt to sliežu mehānismu.....  ::

----------


## Epis

Tādu feži pēc tiem plāniem vari mierīgi būvēt(kautvai notā koka vai finiera9es gan labāk paņemtu metāla loksni 4mm biezumā koka vietā) būs lētais variants iesākumam pietiek  ::  
pēctam tos paštaisītos gūltņus kas pr to trubu slidinās vari nomainīt ar nomrāliem industriālajiem stieņiem un tiem speciālajiem slidināmiem uz mazajām bumbiņām  e-bay viņi maksā baigi lēti. 
un nopērc to Xelotex soļu motora mikro soļu draiveri 165$ 4asis 35V, 2,5A un cnc iesākumam gatavs  :: 

http://www.nenastran.com/newnoran/freeDemo NeiNastran proga
http://www.algor.com/service_support/ev ... y=download
Algor progas evaluation download lapa 
un šeit download lapu atrast nevaru (šito es pats progu izmntoju
http://www.mscsoftware.com/products/msc_nastran.cfm

----------


## valmet

Xylotex pagaidām nepārdod neko uz eiropas savienību, jo nav kautkāda tur ROHS savietojama.Nezināmu iemeslu dēļ nevarēju pasūtīt arī hobbycnc.com . Uz manu mailu pirms 3 mēnešiem atbildēja, ka uz Latviju vairs nesūtot, bez jebkādiem paskaidrojumiem.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

man gan labāk patīk mans variants- visa pamatā 25mm ūdensdrošais saplāksnis nu apmēram tā  ::

----------


## M_J

Mosfet!
Par HIP4082. Pirms taisīju papētīju, kas uz dzraiveriem tiek padots rūpnieciskajos UPSos. Dažos no tiem sanāk, ka augšējais tranzistors tiek turēts vaļā visu 50Hz pusperiodu. Domāju tāpēc tas kondensators tik liels. Citu pamatojumu neredzu. Bet man no tā problēmas nav bijušas.

----------


## timmijss

kad Bus vairak iespeju un lidzekļu doma pameginat uztisit  sadu bidisanas sistemu.
http://foto.inbox.lv/k-timmijss/05-03-2007/IMGrrb.jpg
http://foto.inbox.lv/k-timmijss/05-03-2007/IMG-kkkk.jpg
http://foto.inbox.lv/k-timmijss/05-03-2007/IMG-klkl.jpg

Abas puses (kur tas cietmetals) vienadas (ta kas stav uz vietas un virsma kura bīdās) un pa vidu metala lodites.
uztaisiju primitivu konstrukciju majās un sķita diezgan stabila.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

izskatās pēc formātnieka  :: 
ļoti labs un noderigs stanoks, bet kur tu domaa izraut taadu sistēmu?

----------


## GuntisK

Šodien biju iegājis SKF bodē.Skatījos lodīšu-skrūvju sistēmu katalogu.Izrādās es esmu pirmais kas viņiem par to interesējās....  ::  Karoč jāuzzīmē būs rasējums ar precīziem parametriem (lai tur galus apvirpotu e.t.c) un jāiesniedz lai viņi varētu pateikt precīzu cenu.Zinu ka nebūs nekāda mazā,bet tomēr....
Tikmēr rasēju bronzas uzgriežņu rasējumu vienkāršākam vadskrūvju veidam-priekš vienkāršā cnc. Turklāt ja vēl draugs solīja ka visu komplektu (3 specializētie uzgriežņi+3 stiprinājuma elementi) man par piečuku varētu no bronzas izvirpot un apstrādāt,tad kāpēc ne?Cita lieta -būvmateriālu veikalos diemžēl esmu redzējis tikai dzelzs skrūvju stieņus,bet esmu dzirdējis ka ir tādi pat tikai no misiņa (tie itkā esot labāki un ar kvalitatīvāku griezumu).Varbūt labāk meklēt misiņa "špiļkas" ?Karkasu cnc frēzei taisīšu laikam no dzelzs leņķveida profiliem-ar alumīnija dabūšanu ir tā pasūdīgāk-līdz Rīgai arī pagaidām neesu domājis braukt.

----------


## Raimonds1

Kur tad mitinies, iebaksti googlē nerūsējošā, alumīnija metināšana, gan jau kādu vietējo adresi izgrūdīs!

----------


## LED

Ja taisa pagaidu testa variantu, tad var meeginaat izmantot atvilkņu sliedes! Nevis taas, kas ar diviem gulniem, bet taas, kas aur daudz mazajaam loditem!

----------


## GuntisK

Mitinos Rēzeknē.Alumīniju varu sametināt arī pie sevis.  ::  Da i dzelzs karkasu var uztaisīt kārtīgu,tikai jāpacenšas.Atvilkņu sliedes?Tad jau labāk caurules+gultņi.  ::

----------


## timmijss

> izskatās pēc formātnieka 
> ļoti labs un noderigs stanoks, bet kur tu domaa izraut taadu sistēmu?


 
 ::  1,freza
 ::   2.formatnieks (uzmineji)

ja ta papeta tuvak ta sistema nemaz nav tik sarežģīta. bisku pafrezejot aliminiju varetu ko tadu uztaisīt.

----------


## LED

Параметры ДШИ-200-1 ДШИ-200-2 ДШИ-200-3 ДШИ-200-0,5 
Макс. статистический cинхронизирующий момент, нм 0,25 0,46 0,84 0,32 
Единичный шаг, град. и погрешность отработки шага 1,8 (±3%) 1,8 (±3%) 1,8 (±3%) 1,8 (±5%) 
Макс. частота приемистости, Гц 1200 1000 1000 920 
Номинальный ток питания в фазе электродвигателя, А 1,5 1,5 1,5й 1,5 
Сопротивление фазных обмоток, Ом 1,56±0,15 2,1±0,2 3,35±0,3 3,35±0,3 
Индуктивность фазных обмоток, мГ (не более) 1,6 3,0 6,2 14 
Биение вала, мкм (не более) 12 12 12 12 
Число фазных обмоток 4 4 4 4 
Масса, кг 0,35 0,54 0,91 0,52 

Varbut noder  ::

----------


## timmijss

daudz dazadu soļu motoru.
http://catalog.orientalmotor.com/vie...ktoname=&pane=

----------


## GuntisK

Jā -motoru daudz.Cenas arī "labās".....  ::

----------


## Epis

Nupat parakājos CNC zonas forumā un tur bīj ļoti intresanta frēzes konstrukcija varbūt kādam noder šī ideja man pasām viņa baigi patīk, fotkā redzāmā frēze izskatās riktīgi stabila un kārtīga iekārta un tas kas to frēzi uzbūvēja ar viņu pelna naudu! (viņam tur vairākas paštaisītās frēzes) 

šeit fotka 
un šeti pats links http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthrea ... #post73213
 šitas frēzes variants ir kautkur pa visu starp standarta frēzi ar X,Y bīdāmu galdu +Z ass pie fiksēta pamata un tām kurām kustās visa vertikālā daļa balstoties uz vienu pamata kustīgo asi x vai y un tad šitas variants ir tāds kā visuceļš  ::  starp divām pamat konstukcijām. jo īstanībā ja tā matemātiski padomā kad ir 3 asis, kuras kustās un tad kā viņas var būt savstarpēji sastiprinātas un novietotas, lai kustētos kā kustās frēze un tad tikai šie 3 varianti ir ispējami vairāk variantu arī nav  ::  
Tātad tiek kas būvē ir jāizvēlās kurš no 3 variantiem ir pašiem viss labākais un izdevīgākais  ::

----------


## LED

kas taas par sliedem vinam tur izmantotas?

----------


## GuntisK

Šodien biju vienā uzņēmumā kur tik daudz dažādu cnc darbgaldu bija.Virpas,frēzes u.t.t. Pat asaras acīs no priekiem satecēja..  ::  
Lieta tāda ka tur ir reāli 100 kg smagi servomotori-enkoders 2000 imp/per revolution.Jautājums zinātājiem:kā tad īsti tur vadība tiem servo motoriem iet?Kā viņus bremzē?Doma ir pāris gabalu paņemt.  ::  No smagajām cnc virpelēm-Servo ir bulgāru ražojums.Diemžēl konkrētu tipu nezinu,bet 100% strādājoši.Help plzzz.

----------


## Raimonds1

ko tad tas 100kg motors kustina - pusmetru diametra fre'zi?

----------


## Epis

Man a intresē kur tādu motoru var izmantot parastā hoby frēzē. Es pats esu redzējis tos super milzīgos motorus kad pirku savu 1,5Kw AC no vienas firmas tad tur bīj vesels motoru angārs pilns ar motoriem un bīj tādi milži ka maz neliekās.

Kur tu tādu 100kg smagu servo motoru liksi?? 




> kas taas par sliedem vinam tur izmantotas?


 Man liekas kad tur ir tās dullās sliedes ar lodīšu gūltņiem 4 rindās šitiās sliedes izceļās ar to kad ir nenormāli jaudīgas.  Pārdodās arī E-bay  var pa lēto dabūt gan jaunas gan mazlietotas (izvilktas no iekārtām).
šitās sliedes parasti ir visos industriālajos CNC Latvijā arī ir kantori (pārsta'vji) pie kuriem var psūtīt bet viņi baigo uzcenujumu uzliek par e-bay nekur neko lētāku nēsu redzējis!   ::

----------


## GuntisK

Tie afigennie servo motori kustina apm 15 tonnu smagās virpas griežņus.Bija arī citi nedaudz vieglāki motori uz 20 kg-tos varētu dabūt,tāpēc prasu.Tāds tiešām masīvs cnc tur bija.Neesu saņēmis atbildi uz manējo iepriekšējo jautājumu-kā viņus īsti vada,kā bremzē?Nu tā lai rastos sapratne.... Un kura no plaši pieejamajām programmām saprot enkoderu radīto impulsu virknes?
Ja par izmantošanu-gan jau vēlāk pāriešu uz nopietnāku cnc būvi,jo personīgi man tas viss -metālu apstrāde,cnc konstruēšana u.t.t.-šķiet interesantāk nekā piemēram audio pastiprinātāju būve,lai gan noder arī šīs zināšanas.BTW- CNC tā ir perspektīva.

----------


## EngineerJD

GuntisK

Servomotori mēdz būt dažādi. Par kādu tipu Tu jautā? (AC, BDC vai BLDC).



> kura no plaši pieejamajām programmām saprot enkoderu radīto impulsu virknes?


 Kas domāts ar "programmām" un kas ar "enkoderu"?
Paskaidro tuvāk.
Apskaties: http://www.tevalo.lv/forum/viewtopic...r=asc&start=45
atbilde: Trešdiena Februāris 28, 2007 2:06 pm

----------


## Epis

Šeit ir viens Projekts kur ir uztaisīts kā servo motoru kontrollieris uz Pluto-P is ($60) FPGA plates ar  ACEX1K chipu Alteras kuram ir 576 Loģiskie Elementi  un tur ir visi kodi un pats kontrolieris strādā ar EMC2 linux progu un domāju kad visus kontrolles algoritmus izdara linux un tā plate ir vienkārši kā enkoderu dekoderis un motora tranzistoru loģika viarāk tur tīri teorētiski iebāzt nevar (pārāk maz loģikas)

http://emergent.unpythonic.net/files/sa ... servo.html

Tākā vienīgā proga kurā var to sinhronizēšanu izdarīt vai ieprogrammēt ir tā emc2

----------


## GuntisK

> GuntisK
> 
> Servomotori mēdz būt dažādi. Par kādu tipu Tu jautā? (AC, BDC vai BLDC).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				kura no plaši pieejamajām programmām saprot enkoderu radīto impulsu virknes?
> ...


 Varētu ,nu tā īsumā, apskaidrot katra tipa īpašības (AC,BDC un BLDC)?
Ar programmām es domāju datorprogas kuras ar G-kodu palīdzību vada cnc.A enkoderis ir tā atgriezeniskā saite ar kuru iestata motoru noteiktajā koordinātā.Man liekas ka jābūt tādām programmām kuras ņem pretī enkodera impulsus.(vai arī jāizmanto plate ar kontrolieri?)
p.s. Varbūt ka nav tā īpaši precīzi apskaidrots,bet pagaidām tie servo man ir tumša bilde.Ļoti gribētos uzzināt ko vairāk.

----------


## LED

Gunti!

Cik lielu cnc ta tu taisies taisiit, ja domaa karinaat 20Kg motorus?

----------


## GuntisK

::  Nu pagaidām vēl nekādu,jo nav vēl iesākts mazais cnc ar tiem amerikāņu motoriem.Bet ja viss būs veiksmīgi,tad būs arī tie uz 20 kg jākarina uz kāda megacnc.  ::  Nu bet tas tā....  ::

----------


## EngineerJD

GuntisK

Pieminēto motoru tipu īpašības nedaudz esmu apskatījis, sk:
http://www.boot.lv/forums/index.php?...c=37271&st=250
raksts #260, pašās beigās.



> vai arī jāizmanto plate ar kontrolieri


 To pareizi būtu saukt par motoru draiveri.



> Man liekas ka jābūt tādām programmām kuras ņem pretī enkodera impulsus


 Jā, tā ir. Bet te atkal jautājums, ko Tu saprot ar vārdu "enkoders".
Viņi taču ir divejādi. Amatieru līmenī leņķiskais enkoders parasti paredzēts adekvātai servodzinēja vadībai un parasti sadarbojas ar dzinēju draiveri, bet lineārais enkoders tekošās pārvietojuma koordinātes nolasīšanai un parasti sadarbojas ar d. galda kontrolieri (PC instalētā programma). 
Uz Linuksa (Ubuntu) OS instalētā kontroliera aprakstā pieminēts iekšējais PID kontrolieris (varētu būt, ka kontrolieris uzņemas daļu no dzinēju draivera funkcijām), bet tā kā es neesmu nekad lietojis Linuksu, par to tālāk neinteresējos un nevaru palīdzēt šajā ziņā. 
Kontrolieris Mach3 darbojas WinXP vidē un te esmu vairāk informēts (tomēr neesmu eksperts, pats mācos šo kontrolieri). Mach3 izmantojot lin. enkoderu signālu var parādīt tekošo koordināti savā displejā (tātad progu var izmantot kā DRO ierīci), bet nevar regulēt PID parametrus. Sistēma atvērta (bez atgr. saites),  vienlaicīgi var vadīt sešus pārvietojumus, PC izejā caur par. portu (1 vai 2gb.) izdod informāciju - Step/Dir uz motoru draiveriem. 



> enkoderis ir tā atgriezeniskā saite ar kuru iestata motoru noteiktajā koordinātā.Man liekas ka jābūt tādām programmām kuras ņem pretī enkodera impulsus


 Ja Tevi interesē šāds variants, skaties uz EMC2:
http://sourceforge.net/project/showf...?group_id=6744
Enhanced Machine Controller
EMC is software that implements real-time control of equipment such as machine tools, robots, and coordinate measuring machines. It runs in real-time under Linux with the NMT rtlinux patch or rtai patch, and in nonrealtime under Solaris, and WindowsNT.
Tad der apskatīt "EMC2 User Manual":
http://www.linuxcnc.org/EMC2_User_Manual.pdf 
Un par programmu:
http://wiki.linuxcnc.org/cgi-bin/emcinfo.pl/
Ja interesē šī programma, raksti un tad iedošu vairākas papildus adreses (forumi u.c.)

----------


## Epis

http://www.linuxcnc.org/docs/HAL_Documentation.pdf

Es šorīt palasīju EMC2 HAL(hardwere abstraction leyer) pamācību un tur patiešām var izeidot programmu, kas apreiķinās servo motoram nepieciešamo PWM (un protams ģenerēs uz piemēram LTP porta izejas vadiem) vai arī sinusa Generēšanai PWM signālus un citur cita tipa signālus kādus tik ievaigās, jo tur ir speciālas biblotekas motoru kontrollei, vadīsānai un pat ieksējais Osciloskops, kas var vizualizēt iekšejo programmas darbu un iekš tās EMC2 var noslēgt to kontrlles ciklu un vispār var izveidot nenormāli sarežģitu programmu kas netikai kontrollēs vienu motoru bet vēl darīs citus darbus. 
Tākā ķeramies klāt pie EMC2 apgūšanas  ::

----------


## EngineerJD

Epis.
Piedod, bet vispirms Tev derētu apgūt latviešu valodas gramatiku.

----------


## GuntisK

EngineerJD paldies par informāciju.Jā tu varētu iedot tās papildus adreses.Būšu ļoti pateicīgs.  ::

----------


## EngineerJD

GuntisK

Lūdzu:

http://www.linuxcnc.org  - Enhanced Machine Controller project

http://pico-systems.com/motion.html  - Motion Control Interfaces (interface the EMC)

http://wiki.linuxcnc.org/cgi-bin/emcinfo.pl - EmcKnowledgeBase (EMC2 + Ubuntu)

http://www.linuxcnc.org/index.php?op...emid=4&lang=en  - How to get EMC

http://axis.unpy.net/index.cgi/about  - A User Interface for EMC2

http://timeguy.com/cradek/  - Developer Homepages: Chris Radek

http://emergent.unpy.net/  - Developer Homepages: Jeff Epler 

http://www.sherline.com/CNCmenu.htm  - Sherline's CNC system

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1220
Any users? (par Linux EMC)

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11441
A question about servo control (par Linux EMC)

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8534
Software for Linux (par Linux EMC)

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19468
Second parallel port? (par Linux EMC)

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18195
Easy EMC/EMC2  (Linux EMC2 on Ubuntu)

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19825
Would like to try EMC but need help

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20512
picture file to G-code (Win. to Linux G-Code)

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19915
Best version of linux and EMC

Izkost šo kontrolieri būs grūti, es pat neieteiktu. Tas ir atvērts projekts un neviens par viņu nenes atbildību. Pozitīvi ir tas, ka nekas nav jāmaksā.

Liekas, ka pats populārākais CNC kontrolieris patreiz ir Mach3, kas bez pārtraukuma tiek uzlabots. Gatavojas iznākt Mach4. Par brīvu dabujama Mach3 demo versija 1000 G-koda līnijām max, un dažiem citiem ierobežojumiem, bez laika ierobežojuma. Licence maksā $160, kas arī nav dārgi, lai gan var jau arī citādi...

----------


## valmet

Engineer, tev Mach ir trial vai pilnais?Un kur

----------


## valmet

Sorry, un kurš?

----------


## jurka

chiu... vai kads jau ir kaut ko uzmeistarojis un viss rulee ?

----------


## EngineerJD

valmet.

Man ir trešais un pilnais. (Mach3 v.R1.84.000)

----------


## GuntisK

> chiu... vai kads jau ir kaut ko uzmeistarojis un viss rulee ?


 Vot nākošnedēļ sākšu likt kopā....  ::

----------


## Epis

Šodien pameklēju PID algoritma kodus priekš FPGA un izskatās kad ir samērā daudz litretūras un palasot tad motoru kontrolles PID algoritms iekš FPGA var strādāt normāli ap ~40Mhz   ::   tas protams ir kādas 100-1000X ātrāk nekā reāli vaig, bet galvenais kad Loģikas apjoms nav īpaši liels Tākā es tagat pamēģināšu uztaisīt to kodiņu  ::  
šeit viena no Paralēlā PID algoritma shēmām (paša koda nebīj, bet man pietiek ar shēmu, lai uzkodētu pašu Loģiku  ::  un algoritma Formulas man arī ir.

----------


## GuntisK

Paga Epi-tad sanāk ka ar to tavu FPGA plati var vadīt da jebko?Palabo ja kas.  ::

----------


## Epis

Tieši tā var iekš FPGA uztaisīt pliku Loģiku, kas izpildīs kādu matemātisku forumulu vai arī citu algoritmu (kā PID) patstāvīgi, bez nekāda porocesora palīdības un kā piemērs varētu būt FPGA mikrene starp kompi (LTP ports) kas laižārā tos Step/dir signālus un motoru draiveri, kas saņem tos step dir signālus un tad FPGA ar PID algoritmu iekšā varētu to ienākošo Step signālu salīdzināt ar enkodera detektēto signāla ātrumu un pozīcīju un Pēc PID algoritma Ģenerēt jaunu Step signālu, kuru ta pados draiverim un šādi izveidojās atgriezeniskā site kuras Reāgēšanas ātrums būtu tie 40Mhz tas nozīmē kad pārbaudīts tiks katrs motora step signāls (tieši to es arī gribēju jau no paša sākuma, lai katrs motora singāls tiktu pārbaudīts, bez izņemuma).

----------


## GuntisK

Epi,cik tev ar visām detaļām un plates pasūtīšanu tā FPGA plate izmaksāja?

----------


## Raimonds1

Varetu tādu vienkarsu skaidrojumu tai paralel implementation shēminai, ko kurs nozīmē?

----------


## Epis

Detalizēts apraksts ir šajā linkā: Raksts saucās: 
"FPGA Implementation of Closed-Loop Control  
System for Small-Scale Robot"
http://www.cs.umn.edu/~voyles/Pubs/icar2005.FPGA.pdf

Un vēlviens raksts:  "Embedded Control Using FPGA"
http://www.sc.iitb.ac.in/~sornam/seminar.pdf 

Tur ir tie 3 parametri:
"where Kp is the proportional gain, Ti is the integral time
constant and Td is the derivative time constant."
un tad  parallēlajā algoritmā katam mainīgjam ir sava loģika, bet Seriālajā viņi visi Dala vienu Loģiku (reizinātājus un saskaitītājus) un itkā liekās kad var iekonomēt uz Loģkas bet seriālajā variatnā vaig papildus State machine kas tajā Loģikā ielādēs pareizās vērtibas pareizā secībā (state machine kalpo kā minī procesors ar savu kodu) un tad var iekonomēt tikai ap 25% loģikas bet seriālajā algoritms izpildās 4 pulkstens ciklos bet parallēlajā vienā ciklā  un kopumā šādas PID dekoderis aizņem ap 200Loģikas elementus( LUT vai LC vai LE). 
Tāda arī tā starpība un izdevīgāk veidot uzreiz parallēlo vai ja ātrums nav svarīgs tad vispār izmantot kādu minī 8bit procesoru piemēram Xilinx Picoblaze, kurš aizņem 192 Lc un iet ar 50Mips vai arī kautko citu, 

Man tā paštaisītā plate izmaksāja kaur 40-50Ls bet es uztaisīju 3 plates 2sev 1draugam  ::  tākā sūtot detaļas viarumā sanāca letāk un tas pats ar plaes izgatavošanu, bet priekš PID algoritma pietiek ar viss lētāko FPGA kautvai pa 12$ kur ir ~4000 elementu vai arī xilinx spartan mazās mazākais ir ~1700 elementu un tur varēsi uztiasīt tādus ~200 ementu PID algoritmus kādus 8  ::  
Tevālo katalogā arī bīj FPGA mikrenes un CPLD vari papētīt cenas un principā kā jau teicu tad ar  virs 1000 Loģikas elementiem sākumam un tādiem  nelieliem algoritmiem pietiek 
Es apstījos Tevālo viņiem ir tāda mikrene kā man EP2C8Q208C8ESN bet maksā 40,55Ls Es no digikey.com sūtīju 4 Fpga mikrenes + citas detaļas summā virs 200$ tad man ar visu ceļu un citiem izdevumiem viena mikrenes sanāca apmēram pie 17Ls (digikey cena EP2C8Q208C8ESN bij ~20$)  
Tur lētākais cyclone II bij pa 25Ls un ar lielāku iepakojumu kā man 208QFP EP2C5Q208C8ESN maksā 27,78 vrbūt šito varētu uzlodēt uz manas uztaisītās plates (vaig tikai Almiko pasītīt vēlvienu tad PCB maksās zem 4Ls jo šablonus viņi ārā nemet!). bet nu apstiem pats tās cenas!
(manējai FPGA ir ~8000 ementu un otrai platei (dev.kitam pa 150$ ap ~18000 elementu) tākā es varu taisīt ko gribu  ::  ) (es laikam pats paņēmu pārāk ietilpīgas FPGA tagat saprotu kad izmantot visu mikrenes loģiku būs grūti)

----------


## Raimonds1

Tur ir tie 3 parametri: 
"where Kp is the (proportional gain), Ti is the (integral time) 
constant and Td is the (derivative time constant)." 
un tad (parallēlajā algoritmā katam mainīgjam) ir sava loģika, bet Seriālajā viņi visi Dala vienu Loģiku (reizinātājus un saskaitītājus) un itkā liekās kad var iekonomēt uz Loģkas bet seriālajā variatnā vaig papildus (State machine) kas tajā Loģikā (ielādēs pareizās vērtibas pareizā secībā) (state machine kalpo kā minī procesors ar savu kodu) un tad var iekonomēt tikai ap 25% loģikas bet (seriālajā algoritms izpildās 4 pulkstens ciklos bet parallēlajā vienā ciklā ) un kopumā šādas PID dekoderis aizņem ap 200Loģikas elementus( LUT vai LC vai LE). 
Tāda arī tā starpība un izdevīgāk veidot uzreiz parallēlo vai ja ātrums nav svarīgs tad vispār izmantot kādu minī 8bit procesoru piemēram Xilinx Picoblaze, kurš aizņem (192 Lc ) un iet ar (50Mips) vai arī kautko citu, 

Man tā paštaisītā plate izmaksāja kaur 40-50Ls bet es uztaisīju 3 plates 2sev 1draugam  tākā sūtot detaļas viarumā sanāca letāk un tas pats ar plaes izgatavošanu, bet priekš (PID algoritma ) pietiek ar viss lētāko FPGA kautvai pa 12$ kur ir ~4000 elementu vai arī (xilinx spartan) mazās mazākais ir ~1700 elementu un tur varēsi uztiasīt tādus ~200 ementu PID algoritmus kādus 8  
Ja tos jēdzinus iekavās varētu paskaidrot, tad manas zināšanas par šo jomu desmitkāršotos  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Sveiki cnc būvētāji un konstruktori!   ::  Rīt vot iešu pa veikaliem iepirkt detaļas savam agregātam-būs jāsākas pie likšanas kopā-jāsāk būs ar mehāniku,tad ies elektronika.Tajā pminmo.com saitā bija viena trīs asu draivera plate-parēķināju ka kopā visas detaļas izmaksās ap 8Ls.Nedomāju ka tas ir daudz.  ::  Kā jums-citiem?Ir jau kādas domas,varbūt jau kādam ir iesākts.Cik tu tālu Epi esi ticis ar savu darbgaldu?

----------


## zzz

> Ja tos jēdzinus iekavās varētu paskaidrot, tad manas zināšanas par šo jomu desmitkāršotos


 O, raimondinj, shitos jeedzienus mees tev tagad saaksim skaidrot JAUTAAJUMU FORMAA!  ::   Ja spirinaasies pretii - znachit neesi speejiigs sekot domai/iebraukt idejaas.  ::  Bez tam - nu ir tak jaanokontrolee, ko tu vispaar esi skolinjaa iemaaciijies.

Taaks, saakam:

Nu, ka raimondinj, izklaasti kas ir atvasinaajums un integraalis, kaada ir to uzskataamaa matemaatiskaa/fizikaalaa jeega,  plz visam tam dot arii smukas grafiskas ilustraacijas.

Pat hrenovij videnes kursaa vismaz atvasinaajumam vajadzeeja buut. Normaalaa videnee buutu arii mazliet par integraaljiem.

Taa kaa, duj tik uz priekshu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Jautājums jau netika uzdots Jums. Tā kā esmu slinks, tad labpra't dzirde'tu atbildes šeit. vai citur.

----------


## zzz

> Jautājums jau netika uzdots Jums. Tā kā esmu slinks, tad labpra't dzirde'tu atbildes šeit. vai citur.


 
Jaaa, tieshaam, diagnoze - nespeej sekot domai.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Meš taču bijām citā topikā, nevajag šito piesārņot.

----------


## EngineerJD

Par PID koeficienu skaidrojumu pēc analoģijas ar braukšanu automašīnā būtu vēlams apskatīt:
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6930
ziņojumu #6.
Tepat dots arī vispārējs soļu dzinēju un servodzinēju salīdzinājums.
PID parametri izskaidroti šeit:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PID_control
un šeit:
http://www.expertune.com/tutor.html

Tā kā iepriekš nedaudz tika spriests par CNC kontrolieriem, šeit var apskatīties, ko lietotāji spriež par dažādiem kontrolieriem, tos salīdzinot ar Mach2.
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8986

----------


## zzz

> Meš taču bijām citā topikā, nevajag šito piesārņot.


 raimondinj tu pashlaik traki muldi - ideju klaastiishana jautaajumu formaa nav nekaada piesaarnjoshana, bet gan tavs iemiiljotais diskusiju veshanas panjeemiens. Ko ta citaa topikaa tas bija okei, a shite peekshnji piesaarnjoshana?  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Wikipedia gan ir laba lieta un cnc zone arī.

----------


## Epis

> Cik tu tālu Epi esi ticis ar savu darbgaldu?


 Es jau pirmstam biju rakstījis kad visas detaļas man ir sen pasūtītas un izdomāts kā visu taisīšu un to es sākšu daīt kad būst tā elektronika, jeb soļu motoram enkodera atbalsts un pozīcijas kontrolle vismaz jau izmēģinājuma līmenī un tas varētu, būt tad kad uztaisīšu to PID Loģiku un programmas līmenī pārbaudīšu tad arī vaidzēs to iekārtu, lai reāli pārbaudītu vai vītni var iegriezt vai nevar  ::  
Viss atkarīgs no tā cik ātri to kodu uztaisīšu un pārbaudīšu programmu (tās darbību ar debuggeri lai atklātu visādas kļūdas un nepilnības pirms reālā eksperimenta tākā ātrākais pēc 1 mēneša varēšu sākt likt kopā vēlākais varētu būt pat pēc 3 vai vairāk, kas to lai zin, prognozēt neko īsti nevar kā sanāks tā arī būs  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Es te tā padomāju par to vītni. Varētu uztaisīt uz 2 soļinieku soļu skaitu attiecību. Tātad, ar kvarcu stabilizēts impulsu ģenerators. Tad 2 atsevisķi dalītāji. Viens nosaka pievadāmo soļu skaitu laika vienībā tam motoram, kas griež vīnes asi., otrs - tam, kas dzen griezni.

Piemēram - 100MHz ģenerators, 100 000 000 svārstību sekundē, dala ar miljonu, dabū 100 soļus sekundē uz vienu apgriezienu, bet vītnes grieznim - dala ar 10 miljoniem ,dabū 10 soļus sekundē.

----------


## Mosfet

Ko tas dos, a varbūt sākt no Ghz. Apdomā nopietnāk.

----------


## EngineerJD

Raimonds1

Šeit ir divas neskaidrības un būtisks ierobežojums.

1. Kādēļ būtu nepieciešams "ar kvarcu stabilizēts impulsu ģenerators". Tas jau nepalīdzētu, jo abas kustības tāpat ir piesietas vienam "ierosinātājam". Tā kā abas kustības ir saistītas ar frekvences dalīšanu no viena avota, laika jēdzienu pamatā var atmest (nedomājot par sistēmas ekonomisko pamatojumu).
2. Nav skaidrs, kas domāts ar: "dabū 100 soļus sekundē uz vienu apgriezienu".
100 soļus sekundē jau iznāks, bet par to apgriezienu tā nevar spriest.
3.Dažas vītnes šādi varētu izgatavot, bet tas būtu tālu no nepieciešamā vītņu soļu asortimenta, kas dots vītņu standartā. Mēģināšu to parādīt max. vienkāršoti.

Varam apskatīt piemēru.
Pieņemums: abi soļu dzinēji ir ar vienādu soļu skaitu uz vienu apgriezienu - 200soļi.
Pussoļu režīmā - 400 soļu. 
Pieņēmums: soļu dzinējs vada d.vārpstu tieši, bez pārnesuma.
Tādā gadijumā darba vārpsta (nevis ass, kura pēc definīcijas negriežas) vienu apgriezienu izdara 4 sekundēs. Šajā laikā pieņemtais ģenerators izdod 400 000 000 impulsus.
Pieņēmums: griežņa padeves mehānisma vadskrūvei ir solis - 5mm un soļu dzinējs to vada tieši, bez pārnesuma.
Pie uzrādītā dalijuma vadskrūves dzinējs pagriezīsies par 40 soļiem, kamēr d. vārpsta izdara vienu apgriezienu un grieznis pārvietosies par: 40/400 = 0,1 un 5*0,1=0,5mm.
Standartā paredzētā vītne ar soli 0,5mm tātad iznāk.
Bet apskatām gadijumu ar vītni, kuras solis ir 1,5mm (arī standartā paredzēts vītnes solis).
Lai iegūtu šādu vītni vadskrūves dzinējs jāpagriež par 5/1,5= 3,3(3) reizes mazāk, kā 400 soļu: 400/3,3(3)=120 soļu. Var noteikt nepieciešamo dalijumu: 400 000 000/120=3 333 333,3(3). Dalijums ir ar daļām.

Varētu padomāt, ka izvēloties vadskrūvi ar citu soli problēma atrisināsies.
Apskatām gadijumu ar vadskrūvi ar soli - 6mm. 

Vajadzīga vītne ar soli 0,5mm.
6/0,5=12, 400/12=33,3(3), 400 000 000/33,3(3)=12 000 000. Der.

Vajadzīga vītne ar soli 1,5mm
6/1,5= 4, 400/4=100, 400 000 000/100=4 000 000. Der.

Vajadzīga vītne ar soli 1,75mm
6/1,75=3,428571429, 400/3,42871429=116,6618056, 400 000 000/116,6618056=3 428 714,29. Dalijums ar daļām.

Situāciju var mainīt, vienlaicīgi mainot arī dalijumu d. vārpstai, tomēr tas nedos atrisinājumu. Līdz ar to pielietot normālus (pārslēdzamus) dalītājus neizdosies. Noapaļojot dalijumu iegūs kļūdu. Palielinot ģeneratora frekvenci kļūda samazinās, bet ir neizbēgama.

----------


## GuntisK

Atvainojos par iespējāmi stulbu jautājumu,neesu īpaši liels specs metālos. Kāds nezin no kāda tērauda ir gatavoti adatu printeru vadstieņi? Vai tas gadījumā nav nerūsējošais tērauds? Vai tomēr kas cits? Jautāju tāpēc ka dzirdēju ka dažus tērauda paveidus ir problemātiskāk virpot,jeb tas ir kārtējais "spams"? No tiem stieņiem vēlos izvirpot trīs vadskrūves un uzreiz zem viņām lai piedzen tās bronzas uzgriežņus.Jau iepriekš paldies par atbildēm.

----------


## Vinchi

Man šķiet tas ir diezgan paciets tērauds. Virpot jau var jebko, svarīgi ir kādus griežņus izmanto. Pārbautīt cik ciets vari ar kādu vīli!

----------


## timmijss

Vares jo vini nan nekadi cietie, tikko pameginaju ar dzzels zadziti var iezāģēt(izjauktam printerim protams)bus ok.  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Liels paldies tev Vinchi un Timmijss par atbildi.  ::   Virpošu ne jau es pats, bet gan rūpnīcā. Ar vīli jau mēģināts-drusku paciets jau ir,bet skaidu ņem nost.  ::  Tad jau vajadzēs tik iesniegt to rasējumu un aiziet...

----------


## timmijss

ludzu  ::  

GuntisK, Kur ta tev vinus virpos?
Mosk zini arī pa cik?  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Rūpnīcā tev baigo $$$ paprasīs labāk sarunā kādu virpotāju lai tev pa lēto uztaisa  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Virpos Rebirā.  ::  Man kā "znakomajam" pa 3-4 latiņi izvirpelēs tās skrūves, gan bronzas detaļas. Cena taču nav liela?  ::   ::

----------


## timmijss

::  
Tad jau tu tas skruves dabusi pa "Haļavu"

----------


## GuntisK

::  Tā sanāk. Tikai nezinu kā ir ar tām trapecveida skrīvēm un uzgriežņiem. A ir viņiem vispār tāds standarts kā piemēram parastajām skrūvēm-M6,M10 u.t.t. Par šito neesat kursā? Vnk tās trapecveida skaitās labākas.  ::

----------


## EngineerJD

GuntisK

Vispirms jāsaka, ka tēraudus neiedala pēc "paveidiem", bet gan pēc markām, kuras pamatā nosaka tērauda ķīmisko sastāvu.
Kā likums, nerūsējošo tēraudu sastāvā ietilpst tādi leģējošie elementi, kā hroms un niķelis (parasti katrs virs 10%). Nerūsējošis tērauds ir samērā grūti apstrādājams mehāniski ar skaidas noņemšanu. Dažreiz tērauda markā ietilpst norāde par sagataves izgatavošanas tehnoloģiju.
Tērauda sagatavi, sevišķi atbildīgu detaļu izgatavošanai, pirms apstrādes vēlams termiski apstrādāt - veikt t.s. normalizāciju. Tas izņems tēraudā esošos iekšējos spriegumus. Iekšējie spriegumi tēraudā noved pie detaļas deformācijas jau apstrādes laikā. Virpošanas gadijumā tas izpaužas, kā nākošās detaļas liekšanās tās garenvirzienā. 
Ja nav pieejama termiskā apstrāde, vēlams izvēlēties relatīvi taisnu sagatavi. Nekādā gadijumā nav pieļaujama sagataves tainošana (piem. ar āmuru) pirms meh. apstrādes.
Tavā gadijumā ieteiktu vadskrūvi izgatavot no samērā pieejama un samērā viegli apstrādājama tērauda: Tr. 40H. Tas ir t.s. konstrukciju tērauds ar 0,4% oglekļa, 1% hroma (pārējais - dzelzs) piedevām. Nedaudz sliktāk, bet var arī pielietot marku: Tr.45. ar oglekļa sastāvu-0,45%. Par eksotiskākiem materiāliem neminu, jo nezinu Tavas iespējas.
No kā izgatavoti printeru vadstieņi nezinu, precīzu marku var pateikt tikai izgatavotājs. Savukārt, ja to lietotu kā sagatavi vadskrūvei jāsaprot, ka šie vadstieņi varētu būt rūdīti - termiska apstrāde, kas paredzēta detaļas cietības palielināšanai. Tas varētu ļoti apgrūtināt virpošanu.

----------


## valmet

Ja kādam interesē - man paliek pāri viens vītņstienis ar trapecvītni 16x4 - 1 metru garš. Ražots Vācijā. Varu piedāvāt par pašizmaksu - 10Ls.

----------


## GuntisK

> GuntisK
> 
> Vispirms jāsaka, ka tēraudus neiedala pēc "paveidiem", bet gan pēc markām, kuras pamatā nosaka tērauda ķīmisko sastāvu.
> Tavā gadijumā ieteiktu vadskrūvi izgatavot no samērā pieejama un samērā viegli apstrādājama tērauda: Tr. 40H. Tas ir t.s. konstrukciju tērauds ar 0,4% oglekļa, 1% hroma (pārējais - dzelzs) piedevām. Nedaudz sliktāk, bet var arī pielietot marku: Tr.45. ar oglekļa sastāvu-0,45%. Par eksotiskākiem materiāliem neminu, jo nezinu Tavas iespējas.
> No kā izgatavoti printeru vadstieņi nezinu, precīzu marku var pateikt tikai izgatavotājs. Savukārt, ja to lietotu kā sagatavi vadskrūvei jāsaprot, ka šie vadstieņi varētu būt rūdīti - termiska apstrāde, kas paredzēta detaļas cietības palielināšanai. Tas varētu ļoti apgrūtināt virpošanu.


  ::  To par tām markām es zināju, vienkārši vēls jau bija kad liku to postu. Smadzenes jau nestrādāja kā vajag.  ::  Nu ja piemēram es tomēr izdomāju no tām vadsliedēm taisīt vadskrūves, un ja izrādās ka materiāls ir par cietu tālākai apstrādei? Vai viņu varētu "atlaist", tas ir termiski apstrādāt (piemēram ar lodlampu   ::  ), tad apvirpot un beidzot visas vajadzīgās darbības to atkal apstrādāt termiski? Cik ļoti mainītos metāla īpašības? Veikalā pirkt gatavas skrūves negribas, jo viņām griezums ir robains (nav kvalitātes). Bet te man piedāvā pa lēto izvirpot -kāpēc zaudēt?
P.S. Grūtību nebaidos.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Tā par to kvarcu stabilizāciju tāda ideja, jāliek, protams, katram soļiniekam savs.
Pie frekvences 100 miljons svārstību sekundē un dalītāja, kuram varētu regulēt ar soli 1  to dalīšanas koeficientu, gan jau varētu diezgan precīzi to vītni (standarta) dabūt. Kādas ir standarta collu un metrisko vītņu tabulas - solis? 

Vienkāršāk pāris standarta vītnēm būtu uz virpas ass uzmontēt maināmu vītnes asi, kam mehāniski piesaistīts maināms""uzgrieznis", kurš velk to griezni. Tad tikai katram skrūves diametram apgriezieni jāpiemeklē.

----------


## GuntisK

Nē nu var taču katram vītnes tipam iestatīt savu programmu kas pēc noteikta algoritma kustina to griezni. Labi, ne mans lauciņš...  ::  Kā tad ir ar to stieņu apstrādi?

----------


## Epis

par tām programmām tad parastā match3 priekš Virpas tur ir tās vītnes griešanas papild funkcija vienīgi vaig to atgriezenisko saiti kas dos to garantīju kad motori iet pēc programmas! 

Viens no Normāliem matreāls no kā izgatavo šitās industriālās sliedes un vadstieņus ir AISI 4140 (crmo) (es šito esu virpojis ar savu 1,5kw experimentālo virpu un daudz plāknses salauzu kamēr atradu īsto plāksni kas tik ātri nelūzt!) un uzrūda viņu līdz 55-60HRC (pārsvarā citu matreālu cietība ko izmanto sliedēs ir tā no 58-64HRC) šitas nav nerūšējošais tērauds, bet pret korozīju viņš labi panes zemāka marka AISI 4130 izmanto velosipēdu rāmojos un sacīkšu mašīnām karkasos laikam OScar arī trubu karkas ir no šī matreāla, bet latvijā Be tērauds piedāvā šitās markas stieņus(jāpasūta), bet trubas neviens netirgo (vismaz mazos apjomos nē). 

Tākā īstu industriālā standarta detaļu būs grūti izgatavot, bet iesākumam vienalga no kāda matreāla tev tā vitne vai citas detaļas galvenais ka viss strādā  ::

----------


## EngineerJD

GuntisK

Jebkuru rūdītu tēraudu var "atlaist" (pareizāk būtu teikt - atlaidināt), bet tas jādara pareizi.
Veicot to ar lodlampu, nevar nodrošināt garākas detaļas viendabīgas īpašības visā tās garumā. Ja tu domā "Rebirā" pasūtīt virpošanu, tad kapēc arī nelaidināt viņu termiskajā iecirnī?
No virpotas skrūves rūdīšanas labāk atteikties (tad būtu vajadzīga detaļas visu darba virsmu slīpēšana). Domāju, ka "pa lēto izvirpota"skrūve pēc kvalitātes arī būs "lēta".

Epis

Par tēraudu 4140. Sastāvs: ogleklis ap 0,4%, hroms ap 1%, molibdens ap 1%.
Molibdens palielina tērauda izturību pret deformāciju (it sevišķi pie paaugstinātas temperatūras). Šoreiz tas nav aktuāli. Cietību: HRC 60 šim materiālam ar normālu rūdīšanu (karsēšana - dzesēšana) nevar saniegt, jo sastāvā ietilpstošais oglekļa daudzums ir par mazu.

----------


## Epis

Nu Matlab.com tam matreālam pie rūdīšanas eļļā tā virsmas citība bij līdz 55HRC es tos 60 tā tīri minēju, jo parasti jau to sliežu matreāliem viņiem tās virsmas cietība ir pie tiem >55-65 HRC (jo vairāk jo labāk) + parastām Vadskrūbēm vēl ir tas Teflona pārklājums, lai berzi samazinātu bet tas ir kā papildus BONUS.
 :: 
pa to ķīmisko sastāvu es nezinu kurš komponents piedod kādas īpašības tiem metāliem pārsvarā skatos uz to izturību (man vairāk arī nekas cits neintresē kā izturība  ::  (vismaz līdz šim nav bījusi vajadzība pēc citiem parametriem)

----------


## Raimonds1

Ja pašam nav mājas krāsns rūdisanai un atlaidinašanai, tad labāk to veikt tur, kur to dara. Var jau uztaisīt, keramsrvisā noperkot sildelementus, saliekot regulāciju  ::  vel kādu distances termometru
Ieej 
http://www.masoc.lv
ievadi darbibas veidos rūdīsana, atlaidinašana vai termiskā apstrāde, tur to izdaris pareizi

----------


## LED

> Ja kādam interesē - man paliek pāri viens vītņstienis ar trapecvītni 16x4 - 1 metru garš. Ražots Vācijā. Varu piedāvāt par pašizmaksu - 10Ls.


 kur tu vinus pa taadu cenu dabuji? ja dabusi man veel divus taadus, tavu lieko ar panemshu  ::

----------


## valmet

LEDam - pirku caur ebay no Vācijas, bet tā kā pirku sev un draugam un ne tikai vītņstieņus, bet arī nutus, sajūgus un dažādus gultņus, tad sarunāju vēl atlaidi.Ja pasūtīs tikai 2 stieņus, tad izmaksa (ierēķinot ceļu) sanāks ap 20-25Ls par vienu.

----------


## GuntisK

Sanāk tu visu komplektu pirki?

----------


## valmet

Var arī teikt ka komplektu, viņš gan nebij ebajā izlikts kā komplekts, bet katra pozīcija atsevišķi.

----------


## GuntisK

Valmet! Ja nav noslēpums -cik piķa tu par visu to atdevi ?

----------


## EngineerJD

GuntisK




> nezinu kā ir ar tām trapecveida skrīvēm un uzgriežņiem. A ir viņiem vispār tāds standarts kā piemēram parastajām skrūvēm-M6,M10 u.t.t.


 Protams, dotā vītne ir standatizēta.
Ar šo standartu var iepazīties, apskatot grāmatā: Anurjev B.I. Spravochnik konstruktora-mashinostroitelja. 2001. Tom-1, lpp. 612, sk:
http://www.anurev.h11.ru/
Piezīme:  GOST 9484-81 ir  atbilstošs att. ISO standartam.

----------


## valmet

Guntim.
Mehānika ( stieņi, lienārie gultņi ar korpusiem, vītņstieņi, nuti, sajūgi, parastie un radiāl-aksiālie gultņi u.c. figņas ) - ap 500Ls,
elektronika (4 soļu motori un to kontrolieri ) - ap 300Ls,
frēze ar pričendāļiem (Kress 1kw) - ap 200Ls.
Ja mehāniku taisītu tā kā vajadzētu taisīt : stieņu vietā sliedes ar vagoniņiem un vītņstieņu vietā ballscrew, tad vēl plus ap 700Ls.

----------


## GuntisK

> Guntim.
> Mehānika ( stieņi, lienārie gultņi ar korpusiem, vītņstieņi, nuti, sajūgi, parastie un radiāl-aksiālie gultņi u.c. figņas ) - ap 500Ls,
> elektronika (4 soļu motori un to kontrolieri ) - ap 300Ls,
> frēze ar pričendāļiem (Kress 1kw) - ap 200Ls.
> Ja mehāniku taisītu tā kā vajadzētu taisīt : stieņu vietā sliedes ar vagoniņiem un vītņstieņu vietā ballscrew, tad vēl plus ap 700Ls.


 Varbūt jau uztaisīji savu cnc? Kāds foto arī derētu, lai redzētu ko citi dara....  ::

----------


## valmet

Pašlaik tapšanas stadijā, ko parādīt varbūt pēc kāda mēneša būs. Bez labi aprīkotas darbnīcas tas viss iet dikti lēni.

----------


## GuntisK

Sveiki!   ::  Problēmas ar stieņiem atrisinātas- nevajadzēss taisīt no tām printera sliedēm-viņi (rūpnīcā) paši no sava materiāla taisīs. Tā ka atlikšu tos stieņus plauktā, varbūt kam citam noderēs.  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Varbūt kādam noder:
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/guntisk/cnc/1174060887
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/guntisk/cnc/1174060889

----------


## GuntisK

http://elm-chan.org/works/smc/report_e.html    - servo motora vadība.

----------


## GuntisK

Kaut kā viss ir apklusis....   ::   Anyway: ir kāds labāks variants  IR2184? un kuri N-CHANNEL Mosfeti ir labāki motoru vadībai (DC motors)? Motors 48v, Imax=10A.
Un vēl... Gribat lētas trapecveida skrūves? Tad skaties šeit   ::  http://forum.rcdesign.ru/index.php?s=4a ... opic=63305  . 
Viss ģeniālais ir vienkāršs.  ::

----------


## LED

Ideja laba, tik vai tada vitne ir dizi labaka par parasto! Katraa zinaa ja taau veido, butu velams dzilsh vitnes griezums!

----------


## Epis

Intresants links par to servo kontrollieri vari mēģināt tādu uzlodēt un pārbaudīt vai tur viss strādā  ::  
Ir tā kad priekš viena motora vienkāršas kontrolles un vadības nekādu jaudīgo mikreni jau nevaig bet ja ir darīsāna ar vairākiem motoriem tad arī vaig kautko X reizes jaudīgāku tur arī uzrakstīts kad tas viņa PID loop izpildes ātrums ir 92usec pie 10Khz es agrāk reiķināju (kad domāju uz Atmegas128 taisīt arī secīnāju kad vairāk par 2 motoriem vienkārši nav iespējams uztaisīt tīri fiziski (pietrūkst perifēriju) bet vienam motoram ir OK

----------


## M_J

Atvaino Epi, ka iejaucos, bet man ir grūti piekrist apgalvojumam, ka ar Atmegu128 nav iespējams vadīt vairāk par diviem servo motoriem. Varbūt publisko savus apsvērumus. Citādi man liekas, ka Tu kaut ko īsti neesi sapratis un veltīgi mocies izmēģinot arvien jaudīgākus procesorus.

----------


## GuntisK

> Intresants links par to servo kontrollieri vari mēģināt tādu uzlodēt un pārbaudīt vai tur viss strādā  
> Ir tā kad priekš viena motora vienkāršas kontrolles un vadības nekādu jaudīgo mikreni jau nevaig bet ja ir darīsāna ar vairākiem motoriem tad arī vaig kautko X reizes jaudīgāku tur arī uzrakstīts kad tas viņa PID loop izpildes ātrums ir 92usec pie 10Khz es agrāk reiķināju (kad domāju uz Atmegas128 taisīt arī secīnāju kad vairāk par 2 motoriem vienkārši nav iespējams uztaisīt tīri fiziski (pietrūkst perifēriju) bet vienam motoram ir OK


 Es arī iemēģināšu to shēmu, tikai jādabū no paziņām no robota noņemtais servomotors.  ::   Un kas tur ir- katram motoram pa platītei? Dārgākie tur tikai traņi sanāk.  ::  
Anyway, nebūs tas tik drīz-varbūt ka vasaras sākumā, galu galā skolā jāmācās, tālu es no savas darbnīcas tai laikā atrodos. Un pats galvenais-servo motors jādabū.  ::  
Lai nu kā, vienalga vispirms būs jābūvē uz soļiniekiem, maziņš cnc.  ::

----------


## Epis

> Atvaino Epi, ka iejaucos, bet man ir grūti piekrist apgalvojumam, ka ar Atmegu128 nav iespējams vadīt vairāk par diviem servo motoriem. Varbūt publisko savus apsvērumus. Citādi man liekas, ka Tu kaut ko īsti neesi sapratis un veltīgi mocies izmēģinot arvien jaudīgākus procesorus.


 Kāda tev atbide intresē (perifēriju uzskaitījums, kas ir Atmegai128 un cik daudz viņu vaidzētu) vai arī tīr paša procesora iespējas tos PID sagremot šeit jau atbilde ir tajā Linkā ko GuntisK iedeva tur PID apreiķini aizņem tos 92usec. (ja tev ar tādu ātrumu pietiek tad labi (man nepietiek)).

pieraksītšu konkrētāk cik tad Atmegai 128 ir to perifēriju:
2X16b(īstie darba zirdziņi) katrm 16B taimerim ir 3CCR reģistri( OC1A,OC1B,OC1C(TAIMERIM 1) OC3A,OC3B,OC3C(TAIMERIM 3) PINI + katram taimerim pa vienam Input capture pinam ICP1 un ICP3) 
tātad kopā mums jau ir  6PWM pini(reāli vairāk par 2 motoriem šie PWM nevar vadīt jo katram motoram vaig to savu taimeri tākā sanāk 2 motri)  + 2ICP(pini ar kuriem varētu enkoderi smuki detektēt 4X režīmā sanāk tikai 1 enkoderis)
un vēl var palīgā ņemt 8 External interupt Pinus no INT0-INT7 (kas dublējās ar UART piniem(TXD1.RXD1) un 2wire serālā (SDA,SCL) piniem tākā nesanāks variāk izspiest intruptus no citām perifērijām) 
Tomēr 1 Uārt paliek neaiztikts ts ir UART 0 ar (TXD0,RXD0)piniem 
Bet ja apskatās tālāk tad INT4,INT5,INT7 Dubējās ar OC3B,OC3C, un ICP3 un INT6 at T3(Timer/Counter3 Clock Input) tākā var teikt kad 3 external intruptpinus papildus zaudējam un šeit visi kvalitātīvi izmantojamie resursi:
5 External interupt pini
2 ICP
6 PWM
+ 2 UART(ja kāds viņus var pielāgot interupt ģenerēšanai  :: 
+ 4 SPI pini(nezinu cik no viņiem var izmantot!)

un apskatīsīmies cik tad vaidzēs priekš 3 motoriem 
optiksias enkoders 2pinix3=6 (ar interupt vektoriem vēlams)
step signālu detektēšanai no LTP porta 3 pini (arī ja ir interupts tad labi)
un PWM vai frekvences ģenerēšanai priekš motora atkarīgs cik tranzistorus grib vadīt bet ja ģenerē tikai Step signālu (priekš kāda cita draivera tad vaig 3 izejas (vēlams katrai savu 16B taimeri(lai nesarežģitu visu prcoesu) 
apkopojot sanāk kad vaig 9 Interupt pinus + minimums 3PWN. Tālāk jādomā pašam vai sanāk vai nesanāk visam (jo var arī izmantot parastos IO vadus vienīgi tad nebūs Interupt signāla un vaidzēs cikliski pārbaudīt. 

Bet nu vēlviens Fakts kad atmega128 Lv makā 7-7,2Ls ~14$,(digikeyā 12$), bet FPGA ar 4000 Loģikām maksā 12$ iekš vienas FPGA var uztaisīt un sabāzt visas šitās perifērijas (tieši tik cik vaig (piemērs 3optiksā enkodera dekoderi katrs pa 189LEx3=567 + step signāla dekoderis (arī ar soļu skaitītāju vai up/down counteri kopā tie paši 567Elementi PWM ģenerātors ap 120LE X3=360 kopā viss sanāk !1500 LE + avalon interfeisa pieliks kādus pāris simtus un paliek pāri vēl vairāk par 2000 elementie mkur var iebāzt vienu 32 bit Fast NIOS II proci 1700LE (vai small variantu 700LEja ātrums nav vaidīgs) un visa sistema skries ar ātrumu normāli 50Mhz un tas viss par praktiski tādu pašu naudu! bet ātrums un kvalitāte pavisam citā līmenī!
Vai arī viens Atmegl ARM7 procis no SAM7 serijas (kuram arī čupa perifēriju un cena ap tiem 11$ ir pavisam cita lieta tākā šitā mega tīri no savas cenas nav neko pievilcīga, jo kā redzams tad par 12-14$ ir daudz jaudīgākas alternatīvas! ir izdevīgi ņemt lēto Attiny pa kādiem 2$ un tad priekš viena motora taisīt atsevišķi  ::

----------


## M_J

Paldies Epi, ka pastāstīji par Atmegas perifēriju (tas mazliet ar ironiju, jo atšķirībā no Tevis esmu realizējis uz šī kontroliera ne vienu vien reāli strādājošu shēmu). Tātad - lai vadītu 3 un vairāk motorus ar visu PWM pilnīgi pietiek ar vienu 16 bitu taimeri - absolūti nav vajadzīga katram motora tinumam sava PWM izeja, ja nevar izdomāt, kā tas izdarāms, tad varbūt labāk nodarboties ar ko citu, ne programmēšanu. Tas pats par enkodera ieejām - tur galīgi nav nepieciešams katram signālam savs pārtraukums - tas process ir lēns,  procesoram tāpat lielāko daļu laika nav ko darīt, turklāt impulsu pienākšanas laiki ir viegli prognozējami. Kas attiecas uz PID aprēķinu ātrumu - kurā brīdī darbagaldā notiek tik ātri mehāniskie procesi, ka iztērējot 92 mikrosekundes aprēķiniem viss jau ir nokavēts? Bet ja bez ironijas - pamēģini novest līdz strādāšanai vienu reālu shēmu - pēc tam var reālāk izvērtēt, kas ir un kas nav vajadzīgs.

----------


## Raimonds1

Būtu tikai pozitīvi, ja te parādītos laika diagrammas, kad kāds signāls kurā taktī kur tiek padots.

----------


## Epis

M_J tev taisnība par to reālo motoru ātrumu un citiem signāliem, kas reti pārsniegs pat 10-20 Khz robežu (hoby CNC cistēmās) un tad tiem pārtraukumiem katram signālam nav īsti nekāda nozīme lielā (no tā ieguvums būs neliels), 
un pieredze šajā lietā man ir tik cik ir, nēsu teicis kad esu super programmētājs, kas var izspiest visu no AVR čipa, Laikam pārāk esu ieciklējies uz tām perifērijām un īpaši nēsu domājis kā to pašu atrsināt ar programmu (tas laikam pieredzes trūkums) tādēļ arī ir tāds maldīgs uzskats kad ja nav gatavu perifēriju tad arī nekas nesanāk   ::  

Pagaidām vienīgā darbojošās elektronika ko esu uztaisījis un ieprogrammējis ir tas Encoder Dekoderis kuru reālitātē arī pārbaudīju viss strādā čotka enkodera signāls tiek detektēts ar 32bit taimeri, kurš skrien ar 50Mhz līdz ar to precizitāte ir ļoti augsta  ::  + 32bit up/down counteris bet nu tagat domāju kā to visu bišķi optimizēt (samazināt loģikas daudzumu es tur izveidoju jaunu Topiku "Par State Machine un to nepieciešamību" kur arī apskatu šito Loģiks samazināšanas probēmu.)

----------


## GuntisK

Vakar uzskicēju iespējamo,vienkārša cnc zīmējumu. Lūdzu pārāk kritiski nevērtēt, jo tā ir tikai skice.  ::  


Lai labāk saprastu kas tur uzzīmēts: http://www.bildez.lv/foto/guntisk/cnc/1174324174  .

----------


## GuntisK

...

----------


## valmet

Te var apskatīt idejas, kā lēti uztaisīt sliedes :
http://www.majosoft.com/engraving/html/ ... uides.html

----------


## valmet

gļuks

----------


## Epis

Tajā zīmējumā tas Z ass turētājs izskatās tāds Švaks jo tas izliekums ir baigi garais ja tā nebūtu tad viss būtu OK pamēģini pārnest to X asi uz augšu un pie X ass tad stiprini to Z asi tā būs daudz labāk  ::

----------


## timmijss

> Te var apskatīt idejas, kā lēti uztaisīt sliedes :
> http://www.majosoft.com/engraving/html/ ... uides.html


 Dažas tur pieminetās sliedes ir praktiski parbauditas un īpašu precizitati nesniedz. (runajot par  komercialajjiem darbagaldiem) No pieredzes.

----------


## Epis

Šeit vairāk iet runa par eksperimentāliem modeļiem, lai vispār pārbaudītu iekārtas darbību un CNC darbības principus  ::  jo diez vai kurš katrs var tīri zinkāres pēc nopirkt  gatavu iekārtu par 10000$  :: 

Nu jā Precizitāti var dabūt tikai ar PRecīzām detaļām un kontrolles sistēmām (lineārie enkoderi vai rotējošie) un kārtīgu iekārtas pamatu 500kg čuguna vai no Kompozīt matreāla (Jaunais CNC modes kliedziens  ::  ), kā Epoksīdi+Granīts,kvars un citi agregāti, vai arī Metāla armatūra,

----------


## GuntisK

> Tajā zīmējumā tas Z ass turētājs izskatās tāds Švaks jo tas izliekums ir baigi garais ja tā nebūtu tad viss būtu OK pamēģini pārnest to X asi uz augšu un pie X ass tad stiprini to Z asi tā būs daudz labāk


 Jau ir izdomāts cits variants.  ::  Pašam ar nepatika tas garais tureklis. Atgādinu ka tas nav prof. cnc , bet gan experimentāls modelis.  ::

----------


## EngineerJD

Meklēju precīzus gala slēdžus. Varbūt kāds zin par iespējām Latvijā (labāk Rīgā).

----------


## Mosfet

Kas domāts ar  precīziem, vai der optiskie.

----------


## EngineerJD

Ar precizitāti domāts tas, lai tie atkārtoti nostrādātu pie viena un tā paša mehānisma pārvietojuma. Domājot par optiskajiem slēdžiem (optopārtraucējiem (optocoupler)), domāju, ka to darbības stabilitāti iespaidos iespējamā netīrība t.i. putekļi u.c. 
 Liekas, ka slēgti (putekļdroši), mehāniski, bet precīzi (ar labiem kontaktiem) slēdži būtu labāki.

----------


## Mosfet

Ja neapmierina optiskie var ieteikt Hall efekta slēdžus Ražotājs Hamlin un Honeywell. Labi bet dārgi ir induktīvie devēji Omron . Spoelīte iebīdas spolītē precizītāte 0,05mm un mazāk. Esmu arī pats taisījis.Iznāk Ok.

Ir pārbaudīts un precizītāte ir 0,1 mm ir slēdži ar Hall efektu pašbūvēti, pēc uzbūves kā optoslēdzis : Halla dēvējs vienā pusē un mangnēts otrā pusē, atdalītas ar magnētnecaurlaidīgu barjeru (sloksni) ar izgriezumu 0,1 mm. Tādu nācas vienam ASV ražotam darbgaldam izgatavot, jo orģināls bija nolauzts un jauns maksāja nenormāli daudz.

Var arī izmantot spiediena dēvējus( elektriskos) kā slēdžus. Ja interesē kas vairāk varam turpināt.
Mehāniskie man liekas ka nav precīzi. Vismaz nav daudz nācies redzēt un to precizītāte bija virs 0,5 mm

----------


## EngineerJD

Mosfet

 Liekas, ka ko labu uzbūvēt pašam būtu diezgan sarežģīti. Domāju, ka vajadzētu būt mehāniskam slēdzim ar labāku precizitāti kā 0,5mm. Pagaidām jāpameklē. 



> Var arī izmantot spiediena dēvējus( elektriskos) kā slēdžus.


 Ar šādiem nav iznācis saskarties.

 Interesanti par tiem slēdžiem ar Halla devēju. Liekas, ka metālapstrādes d.galda gadijumā sistēma kautkā jānodrošina pret metāla skaidām. Tai sloksnei būtu jābūt visas padeves garumā. Un kā viņai izgatavot šauru spraugu( Tu piemini 0,1mm). Abos spraugas galos nepieciešams atstāt materiālu. Ja jau lenta jāaizsargā, varētu pielietot arī optisku devēju. 
Vai nevari tuvāk aprakstīt pieminēto sistēmu: lentas biezums, platums, attālums starp magnētu un Halla devēju, kā lenta piestiprināta u.c.

P.S.

Var apskatīt,ko spriež par dažādām ar CNC saistītām programmām: 
http://www.cnczone.ru/viewforum.php?f=5
Šeit aprakstīts par EMC2: Par progu un kā praktiski ieinstalēt:
http://www.cnczone.ru/viewtopic.php?t=32
Viss krieviski.

----------


## GuntisK

Sveiki!   ::  Radās tāds jautājums-servo motoros taču var izmantot parastos dc motorus? Doma tāda-iepirkt vajadzīgajā daudzumā leņķiskos enkoderus, sajūgt ar motora asi un te ir gatavs servo.   ::  Un vēl jautājums-vai impulsu skaits tiem enkoderiem ir visiem vienāds? Jautāju tāpēc ka redzēju vienu servomotoru un viņam virsū bija rakstīts 2000 imp/revolution tas ir -viņš rada 2000 impulsus pagriežoties par 360 grādiem. Vai ir vispār tāds standarts, jeb katra firma taisa pēc savas iegribas?  ::

----------


## malacis

> Un vēl jautājums-vai impulsu skaits tiem enkoderiem ir visiem vienāds?


 Nē ĻOTI dažāds. No dažiem desmitiem uz apgriezienu, līdz daudziem tūkstošiem. Pats esmu lietojis 18000 imp/apgr enkoderu, bet zinu, ka tā nav augšējā robeža.
Lai padarītu dzīvi vēl sarežģītāk, eksistē arī absolūtie enkoderi - tiek kas atceras cik reižu apgriezušies. Un kur tad vēl enkderi ar analogo izeju - arā nāk nevis taisnstūra impulsi, bet fāzē nobīdītas sinusoīdas. Un elektronika pati uztaisa, cik impulsus/apgr vajag.

----------


## EngineerJD

GuntisK

Tik tiešām ir tāda iespēja. Ir tikai jāizdara pareiza motoru izvēle.
Parasti gan servo motori patreizējā skatijumā ir ar pastāvīgiem magnetiem, kuri novietoti statorā un paredzēti magn. lauka radīšanai.
Tomēr var lietot arī motorus ar magn. lauka ierosmes tinumiem, tos barojot atsevišķi. (Parasti šie tinumi netērē lielas strāvas - paralēlā ierosme).
Labāki ir motori ar lielākiem nomināliem barošanas spriegumiem un tātad mazākām strāvām pie tās paša jaudas.  Spriegums virs 60V būtu normāls. Līdzstrāvas motoriem pēc standarta ir pieņemts barošanas spriegums 110V. To varētu uzskatīt par optimālu.
Motori ar 4 sukām ir piemērotāki par motoriem ar 2 sukām. Vēlams rotora kolektors ar daudz kontaktiem (vairāk atsevišķo tinumu). Ļoti labi būtu, ja rotora tinumi būtu slīpi novietoti to garenvirzienā. Viss uzskaitītais nodrošina vienmērīgu gaitu pie maziem apgriezieniem.
Leņķiskie enkoderi ar t.s. kvadratūras izejas signālu būtu piemēroti ar 250-1000 svītru daudzumu uz apgriezienu. Tad tie att. izdotu 4 reizes lielāku imp. skaitu uz apgriezienu, t.i. 1000-4000 imp./apgr.
Nav pieņemta standarta. Šeit jāskatās pēc vajadzības. Lielaks imp. skaits nodrošina augstāku izšķirtspēju, bet uzliek augstākas prasības elektronikai.

P.S.

Šeit var apskatīties, kā līdzstrāvas motors tiek pārveidots par servomotoru:
http://truetex.com/servomod.htm

----------


## Mosfet

Vispirms atvainojos ka neatbildēju uz reiz.

Par slēdzi ar Halla principa-Kopējais garums ap 100 mm,viss ieevietots metaliskā kastītē, no kuras nāk ārā  vadības stienis kurš pārrvieto to metalisko adalītājlentu , brīvgājiens ap 10 mm, nosaka atspere kas atgriež stieni sākuma stavoklī, sloksnes biezums 3 mm, divdaļīgs, sprauga 0,1mm, magnēts tikai neobija mazs ap 5 x 5 mm attalums starp dēvēju un magnētu  ap 5 mm, bet atkarīgs no Halla devēja jūtības  un magnēta "stipruma" , Halla devējs lineārais, shēma past+ komparators, lentas garums ap 15 mm. Grūti jau ir tā aprastīt.  Ja interesē varu uzzīmēt skici, bet ne uz reiz . Žel ka nevar uz reiz pievienot bildi. Tā pat jau taisa arī optisko.Izmantojot indikatorus, rādītājam pielodē vara folīju un uz skalas novieto optisko slēdzi.  Ja vajag vēl precīzāku ap 0,01-0,002 mm tad induktīvie.Tas viss tika taisīts 90 gadu sākumā, šodien vissi ir maksāt spējīgi un tur 100 -400 Ls par slēdzi neviens jau īpaši nečīkst. Kaut gan var uztaisīt labākus par orģināliem.

P.S No kurienes ir info ka līdzstrāvas motoriem U bar =110 V ir standarts.
Labi servo motori sanāk no veļas mašinu motoriem, tos pārtaisot uz līdzstrāvas režīmam. Motora cena 10 -15 Ls Vernerā Jauda ap 500W

Jautājums vai kāds nezina kā auto ģeneratorus pārtaisīt par motoriem?Esmu dzirdējis ka to darot.

----------


## EngineerJD

Mosfet

110V ir tikai viens no lielumiem standartizētajā barošanas spriegumu rindā. Protams ir arī citi spriegumi. 110V ir viens no plašāk pielietotajiem, tātad biežāk sastopams. Ja vienā iekārtā lieto vairākus motorus, piemēram, ar dažādu jaudu, būtu vēlams lai visi motori būtu ar vienu nominālo barošanas spriegumu.
Par Halla slēdzi. Kastīte stienis un atspere daudz ko noskaidro.
Nav skaidrs šis:



> sloksnes biezums 3 mm, divdaļīgs, sprauga...lentas garums ap 15 mm


 Par optisko ir saprotami.
Man liekas, ka veļas mašīnu motori ir ar virknes ierosmi (t.i. bez magnetiem). Kā jau universālais motors, tas nav optimizēts darbam pie maziem apgriezieniem. Bet griezties jau griezīsies.

----------


## GuntisK

> Motori ar 4 sukām ir piemērotāki par motoriem ar 2 sukām. Vēlams rotora kolektors ar daudz kontaktiem (vairāk atsevišķo tinumu). Ļoti labi būtu, ja rotora tinumi būtu slīpi novietoti to garenvirzienā. Viss uzskaitītais nodrošina vienmērīgu gaitu pie maziem apgriezieniem.
> P.S.
> Šeit var apskatīties, kā līdzstrāvas motors tiek pārveidots par servomotoru:
> http://truetex.com/servomod.htm


 Tātad motora piemērotību pārbūvei par servomotoru lielā mērā nosaka suku skaits un kolektora tinumu daudzums? Kur var pasūtīt leņķiskos enkoderus?

----------


## EngineerJD

GuntisK




> Tātad motora piemērotību pārbūvei par servomotoru lielā mērā nosaka suku skaits un kolektora tinumu daudzums?


 Līdzstrāvas motoru kolektors ir tinumu komutators (rotora galā daudzas vara plāksnītes (lamelītes)). Rotora tinumi ir pievienoti šim kolektoram, bet atrodas rotorā izveidotās rievās.
Par līdzstrāvas motoru piemērotību servo sistēmās apskaties šeit:
http://www.uhu-servo.de/servo_en/UHU%20FAQ_en.pdf 
Skaties pirmo jautājumu un atbildi.
Es enkoderus pasūtiju US Digital.sk:
http://www.usdigital.com/products/op...encoders.shtml
Precīzāk:
http://www.usdigital.com/products/e2/
Protams, ir arī citi ražotāji.

----------


## Epis

Tie tavējie enkoderi EnginerJD ir vairāk kā 2X dārgāki nkeā manējie E4P  ::  

Kas tad viņiem ir tur tik Labs ?? 
 (apskatījos tad viņiem tā izšķirtspēja iet līdz 1250CPR) manējim tikai 300

----------


## GuntisK

Epi-kur pirki savējos enkoderus?

----------


## Mosfet

EngineerJD Uztaisīšu bildi, tikai jaunedēl.
Veļas mašīnu motori ir universālie ar virknes ierosmi, bet viņus pārtaisa uz paralēlo ierosmi. Apgriezieni  pie U rot= 220 DC 3500, ir pat uzlikts 3 pāru suku, manuprāt ideāls motors parbūvei, mani apmierina.

Tātad par autiņu ģeneratoru pārbūvi neviens nezina?????

----------


## GuntisK

> Tātad par autiņu ģeneratoru pārbūvi neviens nezina?????


 Man ir grāmata par ģeneratoru remontu kur ir aprakstīts kā ģeneratoru pārtaisīt par motoru. Vēl interesantāks ir kādā krievu forumā izlasītais-izrādās daži ģenerus pārbūvē par soļu motoriem.  ::  Tā lūk...

----------


## EngineerJD

Mosfet




> ir pat uzlikts 3 pāru suku,


 Kā to saprast? Tādi viņi ir izgatavoti, vai tā tie ir tikuši pārtaisīti?
Izskatās, ka šādu motoru darbināšanai vajag pietiekoši augstvoltīgus tranzistorus. 



> Tātad par autiņu ģeneratoru pārbūvi neviens nezina?????


 Pāris reizes esmu forumos ar nelielu infu sastapies. Nākošreiz piefiksēšu un iedošu Tev att. norādi.

----------


## Mosfet

Motoram paši likām  virsū papildus sukas,  statora tinumu  pārtin , liek papildpolus labs pārbūvei un arī rotora tinumi ir nobīdīti. Labi darbojas servo režīmā.
Tas tikai mans ieteikums, vabūt noder. 

Galvenai ir ka šai forumā nevar publicēt bildes, citur ievietot bildes problēmas nav jau daudz laika lai to labi izdarītu. Darbs.
Par ģeneratoriem gaidīšu infu, paldies.

----------


## EngineerJD

Mosfet

Redzu, ka ir veikta kapitāla motora pārbūve.  
Liekas, ka pielietojot papildus sukas ir nepieciešams pilnīgi pārveidot statora ierosmi (polus, tinumus). Ļoti interesanti. Gribētos redzēt šādu motoru izjauktu (foto veidā). Tomēr saprotu, ka tas ir pārāk neadekvāti.



> rotora tinumi ir nobīdīti


 Kas ar šo domāts? Varbūt slīpi attiecībā pret rotora garenasi novietoti tinumi, vai kā citādi.

----------


## Epis

man tagat parādijās viens lieks(vecais) putkļusucējs 1300W BOSH būs jāizjauc jaapskatās kas "Lācim vēderā" + tāds kad tam putkļsūcējam ātrums regulējās (tātad varēs vismaz griešanā atrumu regulēt  ::  + ieslēgt izslēgt poga

----------


## EngineerJD

Mosfet

Ceturtdiena Marts 22, 2007, Tu rakstiji:

Motora cena 10 -15 Ls Vernerā

Jautājums: kas ir Verners. Izskatās pēc tirgotāja. Varbūt Tev ir viņu koordinātes?

Piektdiena Marts 23, 2007, Tu rakstiji:

Galvenai ir ka šai forumā nevar publicēt bildes

Pilnīgi piekrītu, ka tas ir liels foruma trūkums. Forums būtu daudz interesantāks, ja pie ziņojuma varētu pievienot arī nelielus failus.

----------


## GTC

> Galvenai ir ka šai forumā nevar publicēt bildes
> 
> Pilnīgi piekrītu, ka tas ir liels foruma trūkums. Forums būtu daudz interesantāks, ja pie ziņojuma varētu pievienot arī nelielus failus.


 Failus nevar, tas gan, bet bildes tak var!

----------


## GuntisK

Epis liekas taisa cnc virpai līdzīgu agregātu.  ::   ::  Tiem, kas arī interesējas par virpošanu, varu piedāvāt linku: http://turner.narod.ru/menu.htm . Pašam ar bija interesanti palasīt.  ::

----------


## Epis

Man patīk tas Marokāņu virpas video kur dzeks ar vienu roku kustina Loku un ar otru virpo laikam tas ir aizvēsturiskākais virpošanas veids  ::  
bet nu tā links ir intresants tas pēc bildēm bīj līdzīgs manējai vecajai Virpošanas grāmatai, Daži attēli pat likās gandrīz vai identiski.

nu jā bildes var ievietot tikai tad ja viņas ir ieliktas kādā citā serverī, lapā un tad norādot bildes linku viņa šeit arī parādās es visas savas fotkas lieku savā Inbox albūmā un tad links uz šejieni  ::

----------


## Kobalts

5 dienu projekts- pašizmaksa Ls20  (divi veci ROBOTRON printeri+ z ass uz mēbeļu vadīklām xerox motors)
Kā ''rukā'' var apskatīt  http://libra.times.lv/CNC-1.wmv

----------


## Neatkarīgais

man ar bij doma ka varētu izmantot atvilkņu sliedes (tās kas uz gūltnīšiem) pats esmu galdnieks un zinu ka pareizās firmas vadotnes par atbistošu cenu ir gama izturīgas- viena tur virs 30kg protams tad vairs cnc diez vai būs tik precīzs, bet kādu 0,5 mm precizitāti gan varētu dabūt un tas jau MAN der  ::

----------


## LED

> 5 dienu projekts- pašizmaksa Ls20  (divi veci ROBOTRON printeri+ z ass uz mēbeļu vadīklām xerox motors)
> Kā ''rukā'' var apskatīt  http://libra.times.lv/CNC-1.wmv


 Kaut kadas bildes vari ielikt no taa aparata? Tajaa video neko nevar saskatit.   ::

----------


## Kobalts

Ja ir vēlēšanās novest ''djelu'' līdz galam, tad visu nepieciešamo var atrast te!  http://libra.times.lv/MyCNC.rar  (mūžīgi tas arhīvs tur nemētāsies!!!)

----------


## Kobalts

Sory! Piemirsu pievienot pdf   Arast var te!  http://kitsrus.com/pdf/k179.pdf

----------


## valmet

Malacis Kobalts. Vienkārši, bet pat lietojami.

----------


## LED

Labs  ::  Ja jau viens ir savaakts, tad otru buus daudz vieglaak uzkonstrueet, jo dabaa redz, ko un kaa vajag pilnveidot!

----------


## LED

Shodien pie nolietotaas elektronikas pienemshanas punktiem druuzmesies Tevalo foruma biedri  ::

----------


## Mosfet

Verners discount electrical pluss
 ir lietoto sadzīves tehnikas tirgotājs. Motorus var dabur Ramuļu ielā 3.
Vēl tuvākā laikā izmēģinājumus veikšu ar tiešās piedzīņas motoru no Samsung veļas masīnas. Tads BLDC motors ar 36magnētiem ir, jauda ap 500 -600 W, arī no Vernera .
 Ja tam motoram, rotora tinums ir ieslīpi pret ass virzienu.

----------


## Raimonds1

> . Motorus var dabur Ramuļu ielā 3.
> Vēl tuvākā laikā izmēģinājumus veikšu ar tiešās piedzīņas motoru no Samsung veļas masīnas. Tads BLDC motors ar 36magnētiem ir, jauda ap 500 -600 W, arī no Vernera .
>  Ja tam motoram, rotora tinums ir ieslīpi pret ass virzienu.


 No šīs vietas , lūdzu sīkāk - kas par motoriem, cik spriegums, cik soļi utt utjpr

----------


## EngineerJD

Mosfet

Paldies par infu.

----------


## GuntisK

http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=73-196-01   -šim nevar dabūt PDF failu? Interesanti kādas viņam iespējas.

----------


## Kobalts

> http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=73-196-01   -šim nevar dabūt PDF failu? Interesanti kādas viņam iespējas.


 Ļoti līdzīgs! http://www.robotshop.ca/PDF/ssc03a-micr ... -guide.pdf

----------


## GuntisK

Droši vien tā platīte vairāk domāta robotikai.  ::

----------


## Kobalts

16 kanāliem  http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/prod/mo ... roller.pdf

----------


## Girts

> Ja ir vēlēšanās novest ''djelu'' līdz galam, tad visu nepieciešamo var atrast te!  http://libra.times.lv/MyCNC.rar  (mūžīgi tas arhīvs tur nemētāsies!!!)


 Ieprieks atvainojos par jautajumu,tā mājas lapa  ir uz kadas NT darbstacijas kur tiek pa nakti slegta lauka?Trešo dienu meginu novilkt to failu ne nekadigi nesanāk.

----------


## marizo

Es arī no sākuma nevarēju ne ar ko novilkt. Beigās vilku ar operu. Kad parāda kļūdu un pārtrauc vilkšanu, piespiežu "Resume"  ::

----------


## GuntisK

> 5 dienu projekts- pašizmaksa Ls20  (divi veci ROBOTRON printeri+ z ass uz mēbeļu vadīklām xerox motors)
> Kā ''rukā'' var apskatīt  http://libra.times.lv/CNC-1.wmv


 Ehh-palūkoju to video un bildes.Foršs aparāts sanācis no "lūžņiem". Man ar kādreiz bija ROBOTRON printeris-vot tas bija zvērs,10 kg vismaz svēra.  ::   I kas tolaik zināja, ka sākšu par cnc interesēties-tolaik 6.klasē vnk ņēmu un izjaucu.  :: 
Starp citu atradu vēl vienu saitu, kur ir daudz pašbūvētu CNC foto: http://www.hobbycnc.hu/English.htm  .

----------


## Kobalts

> Ja ir vēlēšanās novest ''djelu'' līdz galam, tad visu nepieciešamo var atrast te!  http://libra.times.lv/MyCNC.rar  (mūžīgi tas arhīvs tur nemētāsies!!!)
> 
> 
>  Ieprieks atvainojos par jautajumu,tā mājas lapa  ir uz kadas NT darbstacijas kur tiek pa nakti slegta lauka?Trešo dienu meginu novilkt to failu ne nekadigi nesanāk.


 Man pašam ,,nāk lejā,, 13sek, darbbā 5sek - http! ne ftp!!!! 24h/dn   Fails nav liels8,8mb. Sašķelt mazākos nevaru (izsmelts uploud limit)
Pamēģini no stabilāka pieslēguma, vismaz DSL

----------


## GuntisK

Cik lielu kļūdu dod servo motoru inerce?

----------


## GuntisK

Tad nu tā-iepriekšējo jautājumu uzdevu tāpēc, ka dabūju trīs servomotorus. Lūk kas uz tiem rakstīts:
*ДИНАМО-СЛИВЕН*
*ПТ СЕРВО ДВИГАТЕЛ МОДЕЛ 5
ВЪЗБУЖДАНЕ С ПОСТОЯНИ МАГНИТИ

Mn               5,4 Nm                                       Iн      12А
Umax          108V                                           Нмах  2000 мин -1  
Ст. защита  IP44                                            класс топлоуст.  H
Масса          16 кг                                          OH0474862-72
Фаб.но         69                                              01-1988 год
Пулс кодею                                                   2000 импулса*
Interesē mani vairāk pats enkoders. Uz tā rakstīts:
*СО "ИЗОТ" -ЗГПУ
ПРЕОБРАЗОВАТЕЛ ФОТОЕЛЕКТРИЧЕН
ТИП ФРП-7Л-А55L-2000    - D.CX
2000 (имп/об)  3000(tr/min) IP43
Uзахр. +5v             OH0469836-85
Фабр. No 16885 
ПРОИЗВЕДЕНО В БЪЛГАРИЯ

КУПЛУНГ
+5V       KJ
0V         NTP
A           A
A/          D
B           B
B/          E
C           F
C/          G*

Varbūt kādam ir derīga informācija par šiem bulgāru servo motoriem? Tā man ļoti noderētu. Ceru uz jūsu palīdzību.  ::

----------


## valmet

Neko sev - 16 kg motoriņi.

----------


## Raimonds1

man ir šitās firmas parastie līdztrāvas motori, 36volti, laikam 18ampēri
pirkti Latgalītes tirgū, iespējams, ka tur var atrast arī soļiniekus.

----------


## GuntisK

Max spriegums maniem motoriem ir 108v- vakar pieslēdzu pie 12v akumulatora.  ::  Lai gan spriegums daudz par maz, ātrums un spēks jau ir ievērojams.  ::  Jāsaliek būs servo motora vadība un jānotestē uz visiem režīmiem.

----------


## GuntisK

Starp citu-kur var nopirkt tās mēbeļu sliedes kuras nereti izmanto cnc hobijisti? Kāds Latvijas i-veikals derētu.  ::

----------


## Neatkarīgais

i veikalus nezinu , bet riigaa ir varaki mebeļu furnituras vekali kur pardod  ::

----------


## GuntisK

I kādās cenās?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

cenas atkarigas no firmas un no firmas kvalitāte. precizi nepateikšu bet nu BAIGI krutās sledes iet ~20ls pa pāri, bet tām ir visādas priekš cnc nevajadzigas ekstras, ka piem. uz beigām veras pašas un lēnāk (lai nesistu atvilknes. ar daudz regulēšanas iespējām utt. bet gana labas jau varetu pa ~10ls

----------


## Kobalts

> Cik lielu kļūdu dod servo motoru inerce?


 Steperis bremzējās pats uz pusatvērta ''flipflopa'' rēķina-
Baidos ka ja lieto ''servo'' uz CNC būs jālieto e/m bremze. Vadības programā var piesaistīt uz Enable/Disable funkcijas.

----------


## GuntisK

> Steperis bremzējās pats uz pusatvērta ''flipflopa'' rēķina-
> Baidos ka ja lieto ''servo'' uz CNC būs jālieto e/m bremze. Vadības programā var piesaistīt uz Enable/Disable funkcijas.


 Tas nekas, ka bremze jālieto.  ::   ::  Varbūt varētu ielikt kādu bildi, kā tā bremze izskatās?

----------


## Kobalts

> Steperis bremzējās pats uz pusatvērta ''flipflopa'' rēķina-
> Baidos ka ja lieto ''servo'' uz CNC būs jālieto e/m bremze. Vadības programā var piesaistīt uz Enable/Disable funkcijas.
> 
> 
>  Tas nekas, ka bremze jālieto.   Varbūt varētu ielikt kādu bildi, kā tā bremze izskatās?


 Kautkas ļoti līdzīgs lifta bremzei (trumulis-lenta). Vai arī diska bremze- tikai hidraulikas vietā atspere un elektromagnēts. Drbības virzienu ''progā'' pieskaņo ar False/True. Risinājumu ir ļoti daudz- katrā gadijumā pašam uzbūvēt būs daudz reizes lētāk nekā pasūtīt netā gatavu mezglu!

----------


## Kobalts

> Starp citu-kur var nopirkt tās mēbeļu sliedes kuras nereti izmanto cnc hobijisti? Kāds Latvijas i-veikals derētu.


 Es gan esmu Valmierietis, bet Rīga labas furnitūras bodes ir čiekurkalna 1līnijā (ja nemaldos)   ::

----------


## GuntisK

Palūkoju pāris konstukciju risinājumus un pagaidām nevienam cnc uz servo, neesu redzējis nekādas bremzes. Piemēram šim:

Esmu redzējis shēmas, kurās bremzēšanai motora barošanas vadus savienojot kopā uz barošanas mīnusu (uz kopējo). Vai tā var?

----------


## GuntisK

Viens no motoriem kurus es dabūju:



Mjā-5,4Nm.  ::  Kādam nav formulu ar kurām aprēķināt piemēram kāds spēks (izteikts Nm) jāpieliek lai pārvietotu noteiktu smagumu (domāts frēze+pārējie pribambasi)?

----------


## dmd

labots:

tas atkarīgs no tā, kā tu to spēku pielieto,kāda ir berzes pretestība.
ja nekļūdos, tad pieliekot šīm motoram 10cm asi, tu varētu no zemes pacelt gandrīz 6kg svaru. 

ceru, ka tas tev dos kautkādu ieskatu.

----------


## kamis

lai frēze strādātu precīzi datoram vajag zināt kur frēze atrodas un to var panākt ar disku uz kura ir daudz atzīmea un fotoelementi to nolasa un sūta atpakaļ uz datoru

tā tās lietas darās

----------


## dmd

par enkoderiem runa gāja jau pāris lapas iepriekš. tā lūk.

----------


## GuntisK

> lai frēze strādātu precīzi datoram vajag zināt kur frēze atrodas un to var panākt ar disku uz kura ir daudz atzīmea un fotoelementi to nolasa un sūta atpakaļ uz datoru
> 
> tā tās lietas darās


  ::  Šitajā servo motorā jau ir iebūvēts enkoders ar izšķirtspēju 2000 impulsi /apgr. Lūdzu lasi iepriekš.  ::  
Šodien ''paspēlējos" ar 8mm biezu tekstolītu, printera sliedēm, instrumentiem un rekas iznāca:
Soļu motors


Kopskats:

Bronzas uzgrieznis un vadskrūve M8

Lai gan bildes neizceļas ar īpašu kvalitāti  ::  , pašu principu var saprast. Pagaidām tas viss vēl nav saskrūvēts kopā,jo vadsliežu gali vēl nav apvirpoti. Bet galvenais ir tas, ka lieta jau iesākta.  ::

----------


## Kobalts

> Palūkoju pāris konstukciju risinājumus un pagaidām nevienam cnc uz servo, neesu redzējis nekādas bremzes. 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmu redzējis shēmas, kurās bremzēšanai motora barošanas vadus savienojot kopā uz barošanas mīnusu (uz kopējo). Vai tā var?


 Pastāv servodzinēji ar integrētu bremzi!

Jā motors līdzstrāvas ar patstāvīgā magnēta ierosmi- bez problēmām! Šī īpašība tiek pielietota SRC (Slot racing car, Pats biju SMK) automodelismā.   ::  Lieta tikāi ir tāda- lai motors apstātos tam tāpat jāizdara vēl zināmu skaitu apgriezīenu inerces ietekmē.    :: 

Turklāt nepiemirsti par vibrāciju! Mans galds vibrē tā- ka vecā Pamella nost nebūtu kāpusi!!!   ::

----------


## Kobalts

(Papildināts par bremzēm)
Iespaidīgs agregāts!  
[/img]

http://news.thomasnet.com/fullstory/10360

----------


## GuntisK

Paldies par informāciju Kobalt!  ::  Jā mani servo ir ar pastāvīgā magnēta ierosmi, tātad šim bremzēšanas paņēmienam vajadzētu izdoties. Nākamnedēļ varbūt aiziešu palūkot kā tad ir ar tiem rūpnieciskajiem cnc - paskatīšos kur, kādā veidā ir ierīkotas servo motora bremzes.

----------


## GuntisK

Kursh no forumieshiem patreiz reaali liek kopaa cnc?

----------


## karloslv

par cnc ir bijusi doma. gribēju piebilst par bremzēm - normāli tev taču sistēmā būs pietiekama berze, lai diezgan labi nodempotu inerci. domāju, ka neatkarīgi no bremzēm pozicionēšanu risina ar labu kontroles algoritmu, respektīvi, implementē pilno H tiltu, monitorē ātrumu un pozīciju un pareizajā brīdī iedod pareizu negatīvu impulsu, lai motors apstātos. domāju, ka te prastākajā variantā nepieciešams PID kontrolieris.

----------


## GuntisK

Karloslv- es jau arii par to berzi domaaju un nonaacu pie taa pasha secinaajuma.Turklaat nesen biju luukotie kaa tur ir taa situaacija cnc virpaam-bremzhu nav! Kontrolei izmantoshu ATTiny2313 baazeetu servo kontrolieri ar visu PID algoritmu un iebuuveetu aizsardziibu pret kljuudaam un current protection. Vieniigi padomaaju taadu lietu-lai es no saviem servo vareetu "izspiest" maximumu, draiveros jaaizmanto tranji, kas vareetu tureet ilglaiciigi 12A pie 100v.  ::  Mosfeti pie taadiem lielumiem ir daargi un gruuti sadabuujami  ::   (no aarzemeem nu dikti negribas suutiit   ::  ), tad nu padomaaju ka vareetu izmantot IGBT tranzistorus. Vadiiba vinjiem tak taada pati kaa mosfetiem, tas noziimee ka vareeshu es vinjus vadiit no draiveru mikraam. Pareizi?  Ja, kas tad palabojiet, ok?   ::   ::  
Pashlaik buuveeju kopaa X-Y galdu uz diviem solju motoriem. Tas vairaak TurboCNC progas testam.  ::   Dazhus foto jau ieprieksh biju ielicis.

----------


## karloslv

ej nu nesmīdini, parastais IRF540N ir 100V un 27A, atvērtā stāvoklī 52 miliomi. viņš http://www.darisus.de maksā <0,5 EUR, manuprāt tas viņu padara jau par tādu pašu standarta "semečku" kā savulaik KT315 traņus  ::  viņu arī Latgalītē (droši vien ap 70 sančiem) un Tevalo var dabūt (padārgi, virs lata). no vācu veikala šipings maksā 10 EUR, tā ka rēķini. vispār ļoti ērti ar viņiem strādāt.

----------


## GuntisK

Nesmiidinaat?   ::  Taadu joku zinaaji, ka tie parametri noraadiiti lielaakaa daljaa, impulsu rezhiimam.  ::   Reaali taadus parametrus vinjsh sasniedz tikai ar 50mS vai mazaak garu impulsu-liidzstraavai max veertiiba buus tikai pie 5A!  ::  I kaareiz tas attiecas uz 540ajiem mosfetiem.  ::

----------


## karloslv

paga, paga, uz ko ir balstīti šie apgalvojumi? 
atveram IRF540N datašītu, lasām:

Absolute Maximum Ratings
1) ID @ TC = 25°C Continuous Drain Current, VGS @ 10V 
 33 A
2) ID @ TC = 100°C Continuous Drain Current, VGS @ 10V           
23 A
3) IDM Pulsed Drain Current                  
110 A

es gan neredzu, kā Rds var pieaugt atvērtam MOSFETam, bet ja nu pieaug, tad tik un tā pieļaujams ilgstoši laist 33A cauri. vai es kaut ko ne tā saprotu?

----------


## GuntisK

Saaksim ar to, ka tie dati kas noraadiiti datasheetos ir paaraak idealizeeti, tb tevis noraadiitie dati ir noraadiiti gadiijumam, kad tiek izmantota ideaala dzeseeshana, kura kaa jau saproti praksee nav iespeejama (gandriiz). No kaada krievu saita, kuraa kaa reiz shii lieta aprakstiita: 
Возьмем документацию на силовой транзистор (скажем, IRFP054N) и разберем по косточкам. А по ходу расставим приоритеты - что важно, а что нет. Сразу скажу, по трем главным параметрам - сопротивление канала Rds, предельное рабочее напряжение сток-исток Vbrds, и ток канала Id выводы делать можно, но желательно оперировать полным набором данных. Хотя бы потому, что предельно допустимые при +25С параметры гарантированно убьют прибор при 100С. А, кроме того, предельные данные в интерпретации разных производителей не всегда сравнимы. 

Итак, читаем документ

Абсолютные максимумы

Постоянный ток стока при Vgs=10В: Id=81A при 25С, Id=57A при 100С. А в примечании сказано - "Вычислено исходя из предельного (идеального) теплового сопротивления корпуса". Стало быть, в реальной жизни недостижимо. Предельный ток определим сами исходя из разумной тепловой мощности, скважности импульса и сопротивления канала. 

Импульсный ток стока Id=290A (c аналогичными оговорками). Прекрасно, но столь же недоступно.


Cilveeki, kas to rakstiija zin ko raksta.  ::   Anyway-negribas visu laiku mainiit sadegushos mosfetus.....  ::

----------


## karloslv

nu nu, neticēšu es uzreiz. 23A uz 44 mOmiem izdala 23 W. ko, no 100 grādu karsta radiatora nevar aizvadīt 23 W siltuma? nu gan.

attiecībā uz IGBT, viņa atvērta C-E spriegums taču ir ap 2 V, ja nemaldos, un tad pie 12A tev tāpat būs 23W jānovada? ja jau mosfetam to nevar izdarīt, tad IGBT arī nevarēs  ::

----------


## Epis

Tad jāizmanto ūdens dzese  ::  

moš kās var ielikt kādu labu tranzistor pamācības linku kur par tiem tranzistoru datasheetu reitingiem aprakstīts un kā lai izvēlās pareizo tranzistoru !, 
savādāk es vēl jo projām īsti nenko daudz nezi par tiem tranzistoriem un kā viņus izvēlās. 
es tik zinu to kad viens cnc zonā to 1Kw Servo draiveri taisa un viņam tas tranzistoru bloks maksā pie 45$ (tieši domāts priekš motoriem) un jaudas zinā viņš izmanto tikai kādus 1/3 no tā tranzistora normāliem darba reitingiem. tur arī bīj baigā diskusīja kur viņš paskaidroja to savu izvēli, bet es jau aizmirsu un tajos tranzistoru apzīmējumos neorjentējos.

----------


## valmet

Paskatamies šeit : http://www.uhu-servo.de/servo_en/index.htm  vai arī šeit : http://bgmikro.com/specifications.html
zēni tirgo cnczone daudz apspriestā un uzlabotā UHU servokontroliera diy komplektus .Šeit ir dabūjami option-1 driveri ar izejā IRF540 max 10A/60V, vai option-2 ar izejā IRFP260N max 30A/150V

----------


## Raimonds1

cik saprotu, tad tie jaudas tranzistori no pārējiem atšķiras ar to, ka tas taisnstūra impulss, ko tam padod, tam līknes stāvumam jābūt ļoti stāvam, proti, tai strāvai jāmainās ļoti ātri. Tad tas laiks, kad tranzistors atrodas pusatvērtā stāvoklī un viņa pretestība nav tie miliomi ir īss, tādējādi uz viņa ļoti īsu laiku krīt kaut kāds spriegums, kas viņu varētu sildīt. Tam liek speciālus draiverus un un ferīta trafus ieejā, kur komutē diezgan stipras strāvas, kas dod to īso laiku. Pie tam starp 2 tranzistoru komutētiem impulsiem jābūt mazliet laikam, lai nebūtu tāds stāvoklis, ka viens tranzistors vēl nav aizvēries, bet otrs jau veras vaļā.  Šitas ir plaši apspriests tajos saitos par invertora metināmiem.

----------


## GuntisK

Laikam saakumaa vajadzees pameeginaat ar tiem IRFP260N.  ::  Tad jau redzees. Galvenais lai nedeg nost.  ::  Maneejais kontrolieris buus sava veida UHU kontroliera analogs, bez taam liekajaam fiichaam. Nav tak visu laiku vajadziiga saikne starp kontrolieri un datoru, lai iestatiitu pirmaa parametrus.  ::

----------


## valmet

Kāds nezin Rīgā veikalu ar lielāku koka frēžu izvēli? Sevišķi interesē ar apaļu un V veida galvu 1-3mm diametra gravēšanai.Parastajos būvmateriālu veikalos ir tikai lielās.

----------


## Kobalts

> Kāds nezin Rīgā veikalu ar lielāku koka frēžu izvēli? Sevišķi interesē ar apaļu un V veida galvu 1-3mm diametra gravēšanai.Parastajos būvmateriālu veikalos ir tikai lielās.


 
  INFLEKS, SIA
VISKALU iela 27a RIGA,
LV - 1026 LATVIJA 
Talr.: +(371) 7 551879
Fakss: +(371) 7 551658
E-mail: mailto:infleks@infleks.lv

SIA "INSTRAP"
Juridiskā adrese:
Miesnieku iela 12, Rīga, LV - 1050
Tālrunis: 7226645
Fakss: 7211342

Ražotnes adrese:
Duntes iela 11, Rīga, LV - 1013
Tālrunis: 7371958
Fakss: 7360958
e-pasts: mailto:cehs@instrap.lv.......... izgatavos ko vajag!!!   ::

----------


## valmet

Paldies. Sazvanījos, izskatās ka derēs.

----------


## Epis

Man tas UHU kontrolliera mikrene ATtiny2313 nepatīk jo principā domāju kad uz tās mikrenes jau nesanāk diži ietaupīt piemēram ja visas tās detaļas maksā līdz 12$ (tur tāda kautkāda cena bīj pa to kitu) tad tās attiny2312 cena digikey ir 2.3$ es domāju kad viņi varēja labāk ielikt phillips ARM7 proci LPC2101 kas maksā 3.15$ (70Mhz) un 32 bit spēks  ::  un pavisam cita jauda un tad tur viņi varētu tālāk programmu taisīt sarežģitaku un moš labāku ar vairāk iespējām kā tas no cnc zonas kas to 1Kw servo draiveri uztaisīja viņš paņēma normālu jaudīgu un lētu 32bit proci (pavisam cita lieta).

----------


## karloslv

kāds sakars motoru jaudai ar procesora megaherciem? dažiem vajag tikai garāku, garāku, megapikseļi, megaherci. ar attiny2313 var izdarīt ļoti daudz, priekš kam tur ARM7???

----------


## Epis

Nu apskaties uz cenu salīdzinājumu cik maskā tā attiny (2.3$ un latvijā attiny2313 maksā 1.3Ls) un viņi tur tajā UHU mājaslapā uzsvēra kad ar Attiny viņi itkā panāk to super zemo UHU draivera cenu. šeit citāts:
"I implemented the UHU Servo Controller 3.00 on the Atmel ATtiny2313, with the goal to provide an affordable alternative to commercial servo products."

nu un šeit es arī nepiekrītu!!  ar ko tad LPC2101 pa 3.15$ ir sliktāks risinājums priekš super zemas cenas nekā tas attiny2313 starpība cenā tač ir tikai 0.85$=0.45 LS !! un tad ja salīdzina price/performance tad bez šaubām kad izdevīgāk būtu paņēmuši to LPC2101 nekā attiny2313. 

es vienkārši salīdzinu cenas kāpuma procentuālo lielumu ar veiktspējas kāpuma % lielumu un veiktspēja šim LPC2101 ir daudz lielāka nekā cenas kāpuma % starpība ir kādi 37% bet jauda pieaug par kādiem ~600-1000%
 līdz ar to es neredzu to izdevīgumu. ja piemēram būtu viņi paņēmuši ATTINY11-6PC kas maksā 0.54$ tad šī cenas starpība būtu jau normāla kad Lpc2101 ir par 580% dārgāks un viņa veiktspēja ir par tiem 600-1000 % lielāka, bet nelaime tāda kad attiny11-6PC ir DIP8 iepakojumā ar 6 IO līnījām un skaidrs kad tas ir par maz. ceru kad sapratāt ideju kā es skatos kas ir izdevīgi un kas nav izdevīgi  ::  protams ir vēl citi faktori, bet es šeit salīdzināju pašu iekšējo procesora kodolu (bez visām perifērijām un IO līnijām)

vēl viens labs piemērs kad atmega128 digikeyā maksā 14.36$ (latvijā 7-7.20Ls) un atmel ARM7 procis arī ar tik pat lielu Flash atmiņu AT91SAM7S128-AU-001 maksā tikai 10.54$ vēl par 3.82$(negatīvs cenas % pieaugums !!!, bet veiktspēja pozitīva 600-1000% ) ,  tad kādēļ būtu jāizvēlās tas 8 bit procis ja var paņemt lētāku un n-tās reizes jaudīgāku 32bit proci. 

tātad ir situācijas kur 8 bit procis ir pareizā izvēle kā attiny11,un super mazie PIC, bet ir situācijas kur jāizvēlās ARM7 jo šī starpība cenā samazinās palielinoties 8bit mikreņu flaš atmiņas apjomam un paliek galīgi negatīva ja flash apjoms kāpj pāri tiem 128Kb kā atmegas128 gadījumā!

----------


## Delfins

Epi, katram uzdevumam savs čips.
Kādēļ pirkt 32bit proci, ja būs nepieciešami tikai 8bit. Jauda nav noteicošākais.

Turklāt lielās partijās tās cenas ir stipri mazākas, tā kā salīdzināt realizācijas cenas ir nekorekti.

----------


## karloslv

nezinu, kā epim, bet man ir cieņa, ka kāds vismaz kaut ko dara un sasniedz rezultātu, lai arī ar "tikai 8-bitu procesoru, nabadziņi". runātāju un prātuļotāju nevienā tautā netrūkst.

----------


## Girts

Tur  nu Karloslv tev taisniba.Epis jau uz datorsimulācijam būs kosmossa kuģim borta datoru uzrāvis ar reālā laika opretaju sistēmu tika pa to laiku  pārejie bus savus CNC galdus pabeigusi un frēzēs uzrakstus,atēlus un urbs PCB.Un tu Epi sedesi pie sasistas siles.Zinu šitadus electronikas meiestarus kuriem vis karjas uz galda saķibināts ar vadiniem bet kad jātaisas kaste ta nāni gateris(Čigānu teiciens),rokas un prāts par isu.Tad lai tu šadu statusu neimantotu ,esi tik laipns un ieliec savas Virpas un citu mehanisko brinumu focenes forumā.

----------


## Epis

uztaisīju jaunu topiku par plašāku cenu salīdzinājumu starp tiem 8b un ARM pročiem  ::  
man liekas kad programmēt 8 bit proci ir tik pat viegli kā 32 bit proci (es esu to Nios II 32bit proci asm valodā rogrammējis tas pats kas programmēt kādu no atmegas  ::  tikai instrukciju nosaukumi  citi! 

gribat bildes šeit ir pāris vecās (man liekas kad kautkur jau es biju tās bildes ielicis!)
pirmā mana minī virpa (frēze kuru pārtaisīju pa virpu pielikot to patronu klāt)



un šeit nākoša mana virpa kuru jau gandrīz visu pats saliku kopā izņemot y asi kas paņemta no vecās virpas un šeit jau ir 1.5Kw AC motors par kura jaudu es pārliecinājos kad to stieni griezu ar 2.5mm dziļumu  :: 

un šeit pēc pāris eksperimentiem ar konstrukciju tapa uzlabātāks variants .

un vienīgais ko es uz tās pēdējās virpas vevarēju izvirpot bīja vītne! tādēļ kad motori nesinhronizējās. 
to lielo pe'dējo virpu es taisīju tīri no metāla ar paštaisītām garajām sliedēm X asij, gribēju pārbudīt savu ideju un tagat man ir jau sen nopirktas īstas sliedes kuras gaida to brīdi kad es tikšu galā ar savu elektroniku  :: .

un visus instrument  turētājus es arī esu pats taisījis, pirktu tikai tās maināmās plāksnes  :: 


un vēl pāris bildes:
pāris instrumenti + viņu paštaisītie turāmie no U profila  :: 

un manas jaunās sliedes + ballscrew kuras es jau pirms vairāk kā pus gada nopirku (aizmirsu jau kad tas bīj bet tas bīj sen)

----------


## GuntisK

Karloslv bija pareizi teicis, ka pat ar ATTIny2313 var daudz ko panaakt. Un cenas saliidzinaashana sheit ir nevietaa: man pasham pashlaik ir vajadziigs kontrolieris servo motoriem, jo solju motorus es taa i nedabuuju.   ::  A pasham domaat kodu visaadiem tur prochiem -es pagaidaam veel neesmu tik speeciigs programeeshanaa.Bet tas UHU kontrolieris ir jau paarbaudiita veertiiba-taa teikt viens no pirmajiem DIY servo projektiem, ko var salikt katrs kursh rubii elektronikaa.  ::  BTW tas kursh paardod tos UHU kontrolierus, pats nemaz vinju nav izdomaajis!   ::  Tas ir noshpikots no viena japaanju dzheka saita (linku jau ieprieksh devu). Pielika tikai klaat MAX232 lai buutu saikne ar terminaalja progu, servo draiva parametru uzstaadishanai. 
Un veeel kas.... Labaak domaasim kopaa, kaa labaak salikt hobby cnc, nevis kosmosa kugjus, kaa te bija mineets  ::

----------


## karloslv

atbalstu. ar CNC metālapstrādei tā kā būtu daudz maz skaidrs, bet vai kāds nav aizdomājies līdz CNC putuplasta grieznim? varbūt arī pārāk kosmiski, bet vispār tāda štelle baigi noderētu stiklašķiedras+epoksīdu kompozītiem. ja pamatni var izgriezt jebkādā izliektā formā, tas dod daudz iespēju visādu vējadēļu/spārnu/propelleru būvēšanai.

----------


## GuntisK

Kaadaa ungaaru cnc saitaa bija diezgan daudz putuplasta griezhnju konstrukciju. Vakaraa ielikshu linku. 
Modelistiem taads buutu kaareiz.  ::

----------


## LED

http://www.hobbycnc.hu/English.htm

Te bij jaabuut tiem putuplasta!

Ja tu domaa tos ar karsto stiepli, tad nav nekas sarezgiitaaks, kaa freeze!

----------


## GuntisK

LED-preciizi!   ::  Shajaa saitaa arii ir tie putuplasta griezeeji. Tikai man nez kaapeec liekas, ka taada uzparikte sanaaks daargaaka par cnc freezi, tikai viitnjskruuvju deelj.  ::

----------


## Epis

man liekas kad putuplasta frēzei nevaidzētu dārgi maksāt jo pats putuplasts kā matreāls jau nav neko ciets līdz ar to var likt švakākas sliedes (vai apaļās sliedes kā priekš koka frēzēšanas) un viss pārējais kā tām koka frēzēm tikai galā to putaplasta priežamo drāti vai citus agregātus.

Par tiem motoru draiveriem tad viņi paši par sevi ir ļoti lēti un piedāvā viņus ļoti daudzas firmas gan priekš soļu motoriem ga arī priekš servo. 
Manas domas ir tādas kad draiveri pašam taisīt tagat īpaši liela jēga man nav(jo man jau ir), bet tā otrā intelektuālā daļa kā motion kontrollieris tā ir pavisam cita lieta viņi ir dārgi, ļoti sarežģiti un vispār ir grūti pat piemeklēt tādu kas saderēs ar tavu nopirkto elektroniku (motoru draiveri, viņa enkoderiem un citiem sensoriem) un + iekārtas specifiku, jo iekārtu ir daudz un tāpat ir ar vajadzībām, un tad ja vari pats uztaisīt tieši to ko vaig  ir cita lieta  ::   un pavisam cits ieguvums + nav jātērē liela nauda (vairāki 1000Ls)

un + motivācija arī lielāka taisīt kautko patiešām vērtīgu un dārgu  ::  
Tas vai kautko vispār uztaisīšu ir cits jautājums!

----------


## Raimonds1

Darītāji un runātāji   :: 

Kungi,  Epis tomēr ir ari darītājs un ka ar saviem tekstiem esat kļūdījušies. Nesaskatu nekā slikta prāta vingrinašanā CNC vai line folower meklējot visus iespējamos teorētiskos un praktiskos  risinājumus.

Man gan tomēr liekas, kā ta mikroshēmu cenu/veiktspējas analīze ir vajadzīga tad, ja ražo kaut ko tūkstošiem.

----------


## Epis

tieši tā no programmas viedokļa skatoties tam line folowerim(ar ideālo trajektoriju) ar CNC motion controllieri ir daudz kā kopīga līdz ar to tas viss tikai papildinās zināšanas un ir apvienojama lieta. 

par tām mikrenēm tad trāpīgs salīdzinājums varētu būt tāds piemēram ja uzdevums ir ar mašīnu nobraukt 200km tad teorētiski šo uzdevumu var veikt jebkura mašina kas ir tehniskā kārtībā un tad būs cilvēki kas izmanto kādu mazbudzeta mašīnu (eko variantu kas maksā ap 6000-7000eiro kādu bāzes modeli) un būs cilvēki kas paņems kādu luksus vāģi ap 50-100K naudām bet principā abas divas mašīnas tač veic vienu un to pašu pamat uzdevumu pārvieto civlēku no punkta A uz punktu B un tagat iedomājaties ko jūs izvēlētos eko vāgī vai luksus vāģi ja tas luksus vāģis maksātu tikai 10-20% vairāk par eko vāģi es varu derēt kad vairums pat uz eko vāģi virsū neskatīsies, un šeit arī ir morāle ja cenā nav ievērojamas starpības tad vienkāršī jāņem labākais kas par to cenu diapazonu tiek piedāvāts vismaz es tā domāju. 
kurš gan atteikses no luksus vāģa kas piedāvā tik daudz ekstru + braukšanas kvalitāti pavisam citā līmenī un augstāku drošības sajūtu(pretslīdēšanas ierīces, ABS utt.! pa gandrīz vai līdzīgu cenu!! 
Ja es personīgi tērēju naudu tad gribu par to naudu nopirkt pēc iespējas labāko preci ko par tādu naudu var vispār nopirkt neskatoties uz to vai man kādreiz nāksies izmantot tās papildus ekstras, bonusus utt. (tīra patērētāja filozofija nekas viarāk!)

----------


## zzz

> Kungi,  Epis tomēr ir ari darītājs un ka ar saviem tekstiem esat kļūdījušies.


 Taa proporcija stap epja meeles tirinaashanas apjomiem un reaalo dariishanu tomeer ne tuvu nav taada kaa pieklaajiigaa tehniskaa sabiedriibaa ir pienjemts.  Vprochem jums abiem ir daudz kas kopiigs, taa kaa raujiet tik valjaa - siltuma suuknjus ar Maksvela deemoniem un FPGA vadiibu, kas iebuuveeti ultra robotaa, kursh staigaa pa liiniju un 24 stundas diennaktii razho piecaas koordinaatees virpotus izstraadaajumus.

----------


## Raimonds1

Ir cilvēki, kas var izdomāt ko jaunu ir ir , kas nevar.

----------


## karloslv

zzz, Tu pateici visu, kas man uz mēles bija sakrājies  ::  

mašīnu analoģijas vietā es gribētu tomēr vilkt mājas būvēšanas analoģiju, jo mēs šeit nodarbojamies ar kaut kā radīšanu (nu tā man vismaz likās), nevis patērēšanu. tātad, te daži kungi naglas mājas būvēšanai izvēlētos pašas resnākās, garākās, cinkotākās, galvaniski apstrādātas, rūdītas, kaldinātas, ar ūberatkarpēm, ar eliptisku galvu, ar vēl simt fīčām, turklāt neatkarīgi no vajadzībām visur vienas un tās pašas, pašas labākās, ko var dabūt par xx naudām, lai arī beigās parēķinot, tāpat būs samaksājuši 5xx naudas, un jutīsies tik apmierināti. nē, nu es saprotu šo sajūtu un zinu cilvēkus, kam tā ir ļoti izteikta. pašam reizēm gadās sevi pieķert pie fīču apsiekalošanas.

----------


## Raimonds1

Es tomēr nesaprotu, kāds sliktums no variantu daudzveidības apspriešanas. Atzīšos, arī pats nespēju reizēm sekot visiem programmistu žargona un zināšanu daudzuma apritei, bet tas kaut kā  man neizraisa vēlmi kādu pielikt pie vietas.  Pats nemaz neesmu pat iepircis ne vītņstieņus, ne soļiniekus, bet esmu izskatījis kādus 50 variantus un no sākotnējā būves plāna ir palikuši kādi 5%.

----------


## Epis

man arī no sākontējās idejas par virpu ir palikuši kādi pāris % un laikam ejot  krājās zināšanas un pieredze un rodās jaunas idejas, process ir nepārtraukts tu nevari zināt kāda ideja tev ienāks prātā rīt tādēļ arī ir grūti plānot ko tev nākotnē vaidzēs un vienīgais veids kā samazināt risku, kad tā detaļa ko tu tagat nopērc tev derēs arī nāktonē, pēc gada vai varāk!, ir pirkt tādu detaļu kas būs pate labākā, ko tu vispār vari nopirkt (atļauties), tādēļ arī domājot par nākotni arī sanāk pirkt viss jaudīgākās mikrenes un citus instrumentus ar jaudas rezervi 2-5X kā tās sliedes kas var dinamiski 1 tonnas slidināt  :: 

Ta ir mana dzīves mācība, kad tu nevari paredzēt nāktoni!  un to kādas idejas tev ienāks prātā, līdz ar to lai varētu realizēt visas šodienas idejas + nāktones, vēl trakākās, idjeas vaig ļoti universālu izstrādes platformu + jo vairāk jaudas rezervē jo labāk (lieka jauda nevienam nemaisa) tādēļ arī viss labākā platforma priekš eksperimentiem ir tieši fpga. 
un kad visas ideja ir realizēta tad arī var objektīvi novērtēt cik tad īsti jaudīgu (dārgu)elektroniku tur vaidzēja. un ja grib uztaisīt kādu kopīju tad var taisīt viņu uz PIC, vai AVR(ja lien iekšā), bet protatipa stadījā fpga ir viss labākais elektronikas instruments  ::  

tā ir tikai mana pieredze un mans stāsts + uzskati, kuri manā gadījumā laika gaitā ir pierādījuši savi. 

Katram ir sava veiksmes formula  :: , ja kāds grib izstāstīt savējo tad stāstat !!!!

----------


## Raimonds1

nu ja, un tad, kad esi kaut ko uztaisījis, tikai tad uzzini, kā to patiesībā vajadzēja taisīt  :: 

ja kādam liekas, ka vēlme dabūt kadā programmā cipariņus no 0000 līdz 1111 un tos visādi izgrozīt un paredzēt to apstrādi ir kosmoss, tad  ???

----------


## GuntisK

> nu ja, un tad, kad esi kaut ko uztaisījis, tikai tad uzzini, kā to patiesībā vajadzēja taisīt


  Te bu Raimondam vareetu piekrist-peec pirmaas uztaisiitaas ieriices, naakamaas buus jau vieglaak buuveet.  ::  Cita lieta-daudzi te nevajadziigi sarezhgjii vienkaarshas lietas.   ::  
Jautaajums -kur Riigaa var iegaadaaties  sliipeetus, hromeetus   ::  shtokus vadsliedeem apmeeram 3-4 cm diametraaa?

----------


## Raimonds1

tel.9279542;mail.ect@sds.lv

http://hroms.lv/

----------


## valmet

Gunti, labāk ņem šitos :
http://medias.ina.de/medias/en!hp.ec.br ... _DP6GvrM7b
dabūjami gultņu veikalā Rīgā Sadovņikova ielā. Kalibrēti, slīpēti, rūdīti, tieši paredzēti vadotnēm. Ir pieejami dažādos diametros.
Kautkā links gļukaini iekopējās, vajag visu to garo.

----------


## Kobalts

[/quote]

Jautaajums -kur Riigaa var iegaadaaties  sliipeetus, hromeetus   ::  shtokus vadsliedeem apmeeram 3-4 cm diametraaa?[/quote]

Viens no risinājumiem-  Jebkurš a/m ''šrots''- amortizatoru štoki, -izcils kalibrējums!

----------


## GuntisK

Paldies visiem, kas atbildeeja.  ::  Vajadzees taaadus, kas speetu iztureet 20Kg svaru (servo+freeze) un mazaak lociitos. Piektdien braukshu uz Riigu-vajadzees ieskriet tai kantorii, kas uz Sadovnjikova ielas.  ::

----------


## marisviens

Ljoti saimnieciibaa shaads aparaats (CNC) nodereetu, tamdeelj esmu izskjiiries to pirkt, jo pasham taisiit man sanaaks daargaak. Kaadi vareetu buut ieteikumi - kur pirkt?

Maris

----------


## GuntisK

To Marisviens: saprotams, kāpēc jums tāds vajadzīgs.  ::  Lietotie ārzemēs sanāks ap 2000-5000Ls.  ::  Par Latviju-nu nez vai šeit kāds pa tādu cenu lietotu pārdos. Autorizētajos veikalos ROLAND darba galds-frēze maksās daudz. Bez 25 štukām i neej klāt. Ja līdzekļi atļauj, tad tas protams ir lieliski.  ::

----------


## marisviens

25 stukas skan ljoti jauki, bet neesmu paredzeejis shaadu ieguldiijumu. 
Vai tad shaads, kura cena nepaarsniedz 4000E nekur nav liekams?
http://www.cnc-step.com/html/cnc_frase_ ... g__cnc.HTM

Maris

----------


## valmet

maris1. Atkarīgs, ko tu vēlies ar viņu darīt - kādu materiālu apstrādāt (koku, plastikātu, alumīniju vai tēraudu) tas noteiks nepieciešamo konstrukciju, cik lielu laukumu uzreiz jāapstrādā, tas noteiks galda izmērus, un arī cik ātri vēlies apstrādāt, tas noteiks gan galda konstrukciju, gan motorus un to vadību.Vēl protams - vai tu vēlies kauko izgrebt reizi mēnesī, vai esi paredzējis rūpniecisku ražošanu 3 maiņās  :: 
Rolands tirgo arī pa 5000-6000Ls, bet tādus maziņus-gravēšanai.[/i]

----------


## karloslv

marisviens, varbūt Tevi interesēs arī šis piegādātājs: http://www.sherlinedirect.com/merchant.cfm

----------


## LED

Shodien tika izjaukts viens domkrats un secinaats, ka vitnstienus ar uzgriezniem prieksh 30x30cm frezgalda esmu atradis  ::  (3 x aptuveni Ls5 = Ls15, kas ir loti pienemami prieksh 3vitnstieniem ar uzgriezniem) Veel tikai divi domkrati jaaizjauc  ::   Domaajams, ka prieksh 30x30cm par vaiklam deres amortizatoru stieni   ::

----------


## LED

P.S. Lineala garums bildee ir 30cm! Vitnes izmantojamaa dala ir kaadi 35cm, jo taalaak bij uzpreseeta atdure, kas sabojaajusi viitni! Vitnes diametrs 12 vai 13mm

----------


## GuntisK

Nu re- beidzot kāds ir atradis lētu vītņstieņu risinājumu.   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

taa vītne bnav tāda nu teiksim , bišķi par rupju un neprecīza?

----------


## LED

nu atkariibaa, kam tavs cnc buus paredzeets! Pulkstenu mehaanismus nevarees freezeet, bet taa precizitate liekas pat tiiri ok! Tik nenem lietotu domkratu, jo tas var buut padilis!

----------


## Epis

Kā tai donkrata vītnei ir ar brīvgājienu ?? 
vītne izskatās smuki priekš iesākuma būs laba, man tai eksperimenta virpai arī nebīj nekādas dižās vītnes (parastās veikala pa 1ls ar kurām laikam domāta priekš  kautkads Jumta konstrukcijas stiprināšanas. Brīvgājienu es pielaboju ar otru uzgriezni (sacentrēju), bet kā tu tai donkrata vītnei uzgriezni dabūsi to gan nezinu! būs kādam jāprasa lai izvirpo. 

njā pa 4000 eiro(2800Ls)  tā iekārta tā tiri normāla, priekš kautkādiem viegli apstrādājamiem matreāliem. 
priekš metāla viennozīīgi neder jo tā iekārta sver ap 50 kg tas ir pa maz vaig daudz lielāku masu lai tās vibrācijas absorbētu.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Reizi pa reizei sludninajumu serveros uzpeld iespeja nopirkt freezi pa naudinam liidz 1000ls. Nu to lielo mizligo zaljo krievu. Nez, bet man liekas, ka ko tamlidzigu automatizet butu daudz interesantak, ja ir gribulis taisit lielas detalas!  :: 
Beefy

----------


## GuntisK

Njā-pārveidot kādu krievu frēzi-darbgaldu par cnc būtu diezgan interesanti, vienīgi jāmeklē kur tādas pārdod. Vēl viens apskates vērts priekšmets ir virpas pārveide par cnc- tad jau būtu pie kājas visi tie SKF un pārējie veikali, jo tās trapeces vītnes varētu pats taisīt.  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Klau! a ka tev iet ar to CNC buvesanu??? Trapec vitnes vari taisit ar parastu virpu. Ieliec pareizaja parnesuma un virpa pai bidisies un griezis ieksa vitni!
Lai nu ka - nesmu parliecinats, ka vitne ir lielaka problema. Un kas attiecas uz brivgajienu vitnei, tad ari virpam ir brivgajiens un meistari virpojot to njem vera, jo vins ir fixets lielums. Piem, ja gribi patit uz atpakalu 10 mm, tad jatin 10mm + tas brivgajiens. Domaju, ka ari cnc masinai nevaidzetu but problemams prieksh x un y ass izrekinat un pielikt brivgajienu mainot kustibas virzinu.
Beefy

----------


## Raimonds1

Rīgā viena firma veda laikam uz lūžņiem kādus 10 printerus, skenerus, kopētajus, man aš dūša apskrējās, cik daudz tur visadu motorīšu  ::

----------


## Kobalts

> taa vītne bnav tāda nu teiksim , bišķi par rupju un neprecīza?


 '
''Jēdzīgs'' virpotājs ''piedzīs'' uzgrižņa vītni -0.1m (vēlams bronza)   ::

----------


## marisviens

Grebshanas laukums vajadziigs ~50x50cm. Noslodze vareetu buut kaadas 3 stundas dienaa. Apstraadaajamie materiaali - alumiinijs, plastmasa, koks. Kaa ir, vai ar sho buus gana?
http://www.cnc-step.com/html/high-z_t__ ... chine.html

----------


## GuntisK

> Grebshanas laukums vajadziigs ~50x50cm. Noslodze vareetu buut kaadas 3 stundas dienaa. Apstraadaajamie materiaali - alumiinijs, plastmasa, koks. Kaa ir, vai ar sho buus gana?
> http://www.cnc-step.com/html/high-z_t__ ... chine.html


 Noteikti!    ::  Tad, Māri varēsiet vēl smukākas konstrukcijas būvēt.   ::

----------


## LED

Lai neliktos, ka cnc jautaajums ir apklusis kkas jaaieposto  :: 
Taatad GuntisK uzgaaja "Latgaliitee" zalu vw businu, kur var iegaadaaties krievu steperus  ::  Gunta informeets devos uz turieni un iegaadaajos 3gb. DSI-200-1 pa 3Ls/gab. Pie viena iegaadaajos ari vitnstieni ar trapecvitni un diviem uzgriezniem.
Guntis jau eksperimentee ar elektroniku  ::

----------


## LED



----------


## Epis

atradu to motoru caur google vienā krievu lapā viņš maksā 550rubļi ~11Ls tad jau baigi lēti esat nopirkuši! 
cik tad tiem motoriem ir Nm un vai viņiem ir tie magnēti vidū vai nav ?? 

bišķi pa savu progresu un nākošajiem darbiem  :: 
Es tagad esu beidzis kodēt to savu proci un tālāk domāšu kā to dzelzi saslēgt ar kompi doma ir pamēģināt to COM seriālo portu, progu taisīšu uz ar Visual C# (kādu pus gadu nēsu to progu aizticis) gribās uztaisīt tādu kā kontrolles progu kura nolasītu no mikrenes pirmstam savāktu informāciju un tad progā varētu viņu grafiski attēlot  ::  apmēram tā kā tajā cnczonā tam kas to servodraiveri jau uztaisīja un tirgo, tur tā proga tiek izmantota lai tos PID parametrus pieregulētu priekš katra motora atsevišķi.
Par tādu progu jau es domāju prims vairāk kā pus gada pagājšgad vasarā, kad to VC++,pēc tam VC# mācijos, bet tā arī neko vairāk par parastu windows lodziņu (ar vienkaršu uzdevumu saglabā ierakstīto tekstu jaunā failā) neko neuztaisīju, jo sāku ņemtiem ar štiām fpga, tagat laikam ir pienācis laiks to progu uztaisīt  :: , un kā parasti prognozēt cik tas ātri ies nav iespējams varbūt mēnesis varbūt visa vasara kas to lai zin  ::  bet tādu programmu man noteikti vaidzēs! lai to asu sinhronizātoru uztaisītu un pārbaudītu cik labi mikrne pilda savu uzdevumu.
un ja es to progu uztaisīšu tad varēs teikt kad viņu varēšu arī izmantot kā digitālo signālu osciloskopu vārdsakot šāda tipa zināšanas un progas pielietojums kopā ar fpga ir ļoti labs testa instruments (sanāk tā proga būs kā testēšanas instruments).

----------


## GuntisK

> atradu to motoru caur google vienā krievu lapā viņš maksā 550rubļi ~11Ls tad jau baigi lēti esat nopirkuši! 
> cik tad tiem motoriem ir Nm un vai viņiem ir tie magnēti vidū vai nav ??


 Tā kā šis cnc, kas palēnām top   ::  nav domāts lielām jaudām, tad tie DSHI-200-1-1 derēs.  ::  Šķiet ka 0,45Nm.  ::  Rotors "paļubomu" ir no magnēta! BTW-Ļaudis ir būvējuši diezgan iespaidīgu izmēru cnc ar VĒL mazākiem motoriem.  ::  
Tā lūk- lietas kustas uz priekšu.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Es no ebaja pasutiju sito te par 12$. Tiri lai paspeletos ar steperiem.
Shippings gan naca klat tikpat...  :: 

STEP ANGLE	1.8 degree/step
RATED VOLTAGE	12 V
CURRENT	0.4 A/PHASE
RESISTANCE	30 Ω/PHASE
INDUCTANCE	22 MH/PHASE
HOLDING TORQUE	2.6 KG.cm
INSULATION CLASS	B

Man parekinot holding torque sanaca pat shvakakas gan ka tas krievu...  :: 
2.6kg/cm*10 = 26N/cm /100 = 0.26N/M

Manu uzmanibu piesaistija shi milling machine.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... %26fvi%3D1
Njemot vera cenu 280Ls tas butu tirais kaifs shitadu vel aprikot ar steperishiem un iegut savu cnc. Tomer veletos dziredt jusu viedoklus par so hobby milling machine (ja ja... suds baigais vai ne?)


BTW, tepat ebaja tirgo jau ari sitadas parmodificettas par CNC. Luudzu -
http://cgi.ebay.com/MINI-VERTICAL-MILL- ... dZViewItem

Vel viens LOTI jauks aparaats! ES TADU GRIBU NOPIRKT!
Frashmachine. 700EUR. Var reguelt ari sagazumu. No musu bracham hilterisitiem!
http://cgi.ebay.de/praezise-Bohrfraesma ... dZViewItem

Maariviens - iesaku pasekot shai izsolei. CNC masina iet un agad cena ir 700 eur.
http://cgi.ebay.de/3D-CNC-Fraesmaschine ... dZViewItem

----------


## GuntisK

Kāds viņai apstrādājamās virsmas laukums? Gājiens?
Motorītis laikam tas mazais, nav jau NEMA23?  ::  12$ Liekas tomēr padārgi, nu bet tas mans subjektīvais viedoklis.  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tai frezei gajiens 10x22cm. paskaties saita!  ::  Ja... zinu.. prasas bisku vairak, bet kapec man patik sis risinajums ir tadel, ka vins ir uz sliedem. Tomer mazliet nopietnaks tulis (manuprat), par cnc perdeliiti!  :: 
Beefy

----------


## Epis

tā tavas frēzes cena ir gandrīz tāda pate kā šitās http://cncbridges.com/ frēzes cena 549$=~280ls (bez motoriem)
un šitā frēzes masa ir 115Lbs =52kg (matreāls tas polimēr kompozīts)
bet atsevišķi jāpērk tā galvenā vārpsta ar motoru šeit ir mini mill 350W spindle http://littlemachineshop.com/products/p ... uctID=1663
 - $249.00 = kopā jau $767.00 
+ soļu motori. 
Pa šito frēzi vari izlasīt atsauksmes cnczonā http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24879
izskatās kad tautai štiā frēze patīk. 

šeit cnczonas "Polymer concrete frame?" topika links (jau vairkā par 1100 komentāriem un bildes kā dzeki tur eksperimentē ar epoksīdiem  ::  
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30155

tākā domāju kad ir vērts padomāt arī par to frēzi!

----------


## LED

Epis: Varbuut vari te uzrakstit pedejos jaunumus polimeru jomaa? Nav chaklums lasiit 1000 postus  ::  Skatos tur dazi pat vadiklas taisa   ::   Es te kareiz shobriid darbojos ar poliesteru. Lietoju Norpol ( http://www.reichhold.com/composites/pro ... .cfm?ID=91 ) poliesteru, vasku, gelcoatu un atdalosho slaani. Vareetu pameeginaat kaadu mazu kluciiti polimer concret uztaisiit pie viena  ::

----------


## Epis

apskataties 1201 postu (101 lapa) tur ir PdF fails no reichold vina inženiera par to agregātu sastāvu + tie polimēru kam kā jābūt izskatās kad tas topiks jau pievērš lielo epoksīd ražotāj uzmanību jo gribētāju ir daudz un ja viņi visi sāks pirkt kādas firmas epoksīdus,polimērus tad tur biznes viņiem sanāks normāls  ::  
tuvāko pāris mēnešu laikā noteikti kad izkristalizēsies viens konkrēts paņēmiens, metode kā to visu dabūt gatavu un pieņemamā kvalitāte (noteikti kad vibrogaldu vaidzēs!)

tur viņi ir tik daudz informācija sagrūduši kad varētu veselu grāmatu jau sarakstīt, bet īsumā viņi tur testē ir 
epoksīdi + agregāts (pildviela)
un tad ap to agregātu arī iet tā visa lielā runāšana kādas smiltis(kvarc),granīts?,citi akmeņi 
+ cik lieli smilts graudu izmēri? 
+ vaig vairākus smilšu izmērus lai aizpilditu tos tukšumus un tad to graudu izmēru proprcijas (tur jau bij formula) 
un arī vēl vaig super smalkās smiltis 1mikrons vienam tur bīj melns kvarca pūlveris teica kad itkā baigi labais.
tālāk iet jau tā jaukšanas, maisīšanas tehnoloģija lai nebūtu iekšējie gaisa burbuļi, šeit laikam vibrogalds bīj labs variants (bij arī idejas par vakumsūkņiem bet to laikam neviens nepārbaudīja) un arī vienkārš variants maisam ar rokām (lāpstu). 
un tad beigās tagat kad viņi tur jau tos kubikus sataisīja tad testēšana (intresantākā daļa) metodes bija āmurs, mašina, skrūvspīles ar mašinu sabojāt neko neizdevās ar āmuru tie kubiki labi šķida, bet paši viņi nonāca pie secijājuma kad nošādiem testiem īsti nekādu lietderīgu informāciju nevar dabūs un salīdzināt dažādu maisījumu izturību, un tur tagat lakam viņi domā testēt pēc tiem standartiem, 
vārdsakot tur ir aprunātas daudz tēmas un pagaidām visa tā lieta ir tajā testēšanas stadījā un par tām metodēm.

----------


## LED

nu es taa virspuseeji palasiiju! Es tik nesaprotu, ja priekch cnc, tad kaapeec taa mega izturiiba vajadziiga! driizaak vibraacija buutu jaameera, ja mega preciizam aparaatam! slodze tak tur nekaada nav! Es to vienk iedomaajos, kaa vienkaarshaako veidu lietu detalu izgatavoshanai! vieniigais miinus, ja taisa ar kvarcu ir lielaa masa, kas kustiigajos mehaanismos ir lieka!

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Vibracijas var nonemt netikai izveloties dazadus materialus. Loti efektiva ir dazadu materialu sajauksana kopa, bet nevis izskidinasana, bet gan slanjoshana.

----------


## marisviens

Vairaakas reizes suutiiju shiem reekjina pieprasiijumu, bet atbildes nav. 
http://www.cnc-step.com/html/high-z_t__ ... chine.html
Varbuut kaads zin, kas tur pa vainu?
Varbuut taa bode aizklapeeta ciet un jaaskataas peec cita aparaata?

----------


## Epis

es par to kantori neko nezinu. 

par to kompozīt matreālu tad galvenais jau ir tā vibrācij absorbējošā īpašība (10x labāka par čugunu) dēļ kā arī visi ir kā traki pēc tā matreāla + iespēja pašam izveidot tādu formu (visādos gabarītos) kādu gribi (ko nevar izdarīt ar čugunu) un izturība tam kompozītam ir bišķi švakāka par čugunu bet tomēr tā ir pietiekami liela, un jo siprāks matreāls ar labākiem mehāniskajiem parametriem jo labāk visiem (ja titāns būtu lēts tad viņu arī izmantotu  ::  

tā kā tas ir kompozīts tad var tur likt iekšā dzelz armatūru, stiklšķiedras audumus un citus pastiprinātāj matreālus, utt. + var arī mēīgnāt uztaisīt kādu instrumentu turētāju, vai citu detaļu priekš iekārtas  ::  tādēļ tas matreāls arī piesaistā tik milzīgu uzmanību cnczonā.

----------


## GuntisK

Ja jau par tām formām un veidošanu. Buildyouridea.com viens puisis pats mājās lej no alumīnija dajebkādas detaļas.Un nekas sarežģīts tas neliekas-tik to kausēšanas krāsniņu vajag.Bet arī to var uzbūvēt.  ::

----------


## GuntisK

CNCzone.com lielāku un lielāku popularitāti iegūst servo motori........

----------


## Epis

kādi tieši servo ar magnētiem vai bez?
tas tādēļ kad motori ir jaudīgi un tauta būvē lielākas jaudīgākas iekārtas, un arī tie kas tur forumā sēž arī ir palikuši gudrāki un sāk taisīt jau nopietnas iekārtas (starp hoby un rūpnieciskām). 
+ arī motori palikuši lētāki (elektornika viennozīmīgi ir palikusi lētāka).

apskatījos to linku, man tomēr vieglak liekās epoksīdu variants + ja gribēsi taisīt kādu lielu detaļu (virs 100kg)tad diez vai kautkas sanāks pēc tās liešanas metodes un nemaz nerunājot par svariem ap 1 tonu, tur tajā cnczonā dažš labs taisīs tonīgu iekārtas bāzi un lai tādu izliet vienā gabalā no alumņija vai čuguna ar pašmāju metodi ir neiespējami, to tik var lielie cehi un neviens cehs neies par pāris ~100-1000 Ls tev pamatu liet  ::  
var teikt kad šī ir tāda reālākā metode kā kautko fiksi un ātri dabūt gatavu  ::

----------


## LED

Tehnologija, kaa izgatavot diezgan preciizas un pat nelielas detalas ir sekojosha: nem parafiina kluci, ar naziem, kaltiem, skraapjie u.t.t. izveido vajadziigaas formas detalu, tad vinu apliimee ar stiklashkiedru, kad sacietee, iznem aaraa parafiinu un gatavajaa matricaa lej detalu.

----------


## Epis

nupat uztaiīju pirmo kompja programmu kas saškiro vai dekodē datus x,y1,y2 un tad atiecīgi uztaisa X,Y grafiku šeit bilde  :: 

Un noteikti kad būs jautājums priekš kam man tāda programma vaidzīga un kāds tur sakar ar CNC ?
atbilde šitas ir tikai sākums un pirmais darbojošais test proga, un īstajā progas variantā inormāciju es neievadīšu lodziņā ar roku, bet gan nolasīšu no fpga plates atmiņas un tad arī to informāciju varēs attēlot grafiski  :: 
kopā ir doma sākumā attēlot grafiski kā strādā mani 3 soļu motori un tad es tur attēlošo soļu motoru dotās komandas (Step signāls) un optiksā enkodera nolasīto informāciju, un varēs grafiski redzēt cik tad precīzi tie soļinieki izpilda komandas (x laiks y ātrums)
īstanībā mana fpga plate pildīs tāda kā advancēta digitāla osciloskopa funkciju (ierakstīs visu info un tad nolasīs, (atmiņas uz fpga plates ir papillo), advancēts osciloskops sanāks jo paratais attēlo tikai signālus, bet manējais atēlos jau pārstrādāto informāciju (motora soļa ātrumu un komandas soļa ātrumu tākā tas sanāks kā ļoti labs debaggeris, 


priekšgrafika attēlošanas izmantoju jau gatavu bibloteku ZedGraph, ja šitās biblotekas nebūtu tad es vēl mēnesi čakarētos

ja kāds grib varu iedot to progu, bet lai viņa ietu uz kompja jābūt .NET framework, var jau arī uztaisīt tā lai tā proga instelējās kā parastās, bet es to vēl nemāku(nesu mēģinajis)

----------


## GuntisK

Pēc kādiem principiem jāvadās lai pareizi pielasītu papildpretestību CHOPPER tipa soļu motoru draiveriem?

----------


## Epis

īsti nevru saprast priekškam pretestība jāregulē ?? es savam soļu draiverim noregulēju max ampēru lielumu (1.4A) un viss nekādas pretestības tur nēsu nekad regulējis. 
a kāds tev soļu motoru draiveris ir ??

chooper princips jau nerada papildus pretestību viņš vienkārši ierobežo motora pinumos plūstošo ampēru daudzumu 
piemērs ja motoram ir 4 omu pretestība pinumos un reitings 2A tad normāli lai sasniegtu šīs 2A vaidzētu motra pinumos laist 8voltus (4*2=8  ::  
bet choping gadījumā mēs varam laist 30Voltus un tad sanāk 30/4=7.5A plūdīs cauri motoram (motors karsīs un sadegs) tādēl čoperis attiecīgi ierobežo šo plūsmu mainost H tilta Slēgšanās laikus (kas atkarīgs no motora induktivitātes (cik ātri ampēras uzkāpj pinumā ::  
es vismaz neredzu nekādas regulējamas pretestības šeit .
varbūt ka es kļūdos! kas tolai zin!

----------


## GuntisK

Draiveru plate man paštaisīta:  . Taisīta pēc šī apraksta: http://pminmo.com/3axis/3axis.htm . Tā kā tur netiek izmantoti nekādi PIC,ATMEL un citi "inženiertehnikas brīnumi"  ::  , tad tur nekādi nevar būt strāvas plūšanas laika regulācijas.  ::   Viss tas vadās pa taisno no LPT porta ar vadības programmas (manā gadījumā TurboCNC) izstrādātajiem signāliem. Un lieta tāda, ka šiem draiveriem vajadzīga papildpretestība katram motoram, lai ierobežotu tinumos plūstošo strāvu. Bet kā lai to pretestību aprēķina?   ::

----------


## Epis

tur dokumentācija ir minēts viens piemērs kā veikt to apreiķinu šeit iekopēju apakšā to teksta gabalu :

For example a motor
rated at 5.2 volts @ 1.6 A (5.2/1.6) has a coil resistance of 3.25 ohms. To compute the size of the current limiting resistor
subtract the motor voltage rating from the power supply voltage and divide it by the current rating. For example using a 12v
power supply with the above motor (12-5.2/1.6), you would need a 4.25 ohm resistor. The wattage rating of that resistor is
the current squared times the resistor value (1.6 * 1.6 *4.25) or in this case 10.88 watts minimum.

man liekas pēc šitā var atrast to reizistoru bet es nekur vevarēju shēmā atrast kur tas rezistors jāliek ??

Es nupat uztaisīju beidot progu kas sūta no kompja RS232 porta bitu informāciju un attiecīgi saņem bitus (un parāda lodziņā ko tad ir sanēmis) īstanībā pirmā darbojošās proga pēc kodu piemēra bij iemēģināta jau pirms kādas nedēļas bet tas paraug kods sūtīja nevis ciparus, bet gan tekstu ASCII sakodētu tādēļ nācās iemācītes kā daboties un veidot bitu laikus un vērtības + citi knifi.
drīz kautkad varēšu tikt pie tiem reālajiem testiem un motora ātruma grafiskas vizualizēšanas  ::

----------


## marizo

Vispār es tomēr nesaprotu, kādēļ motors jāliek pie lielāka sprieguma nekā tas ir paredzēts + virknē ar tinumu rezistors. Tas sarežģī dzīvi, ja vien tam nav kāds tehnisks pamatojums.
Strāvu ierobežojošo rezistoru slēdz cirknē ar motora tinumu. Tas viss būtu sīkums. Problēmas sākas tur, ka motora tinumu induktivitātes dēļ, strāva tinumā nepieaug momentā, bet gan pakāpeniski. Un tad notiek tāda lieta, ka motors vienkārši negriežas, ja uz to padod augstāku frekvenci par kādu kritisko.

----------


## marizo

mazliet pafilozofēju..
Varbūt tomēr saprotu to rezistoru jēgu - 
Tinumam pieslēdzot strāvu, tā Z (aktīvā un reaktīvā pretestība) ir liela induktivitātes dēļ. Strāvu ierobežojošā rezirtora R pretestība uz brīdi ir R<<Z, tādēļ Z tiek pielikts lielāks spriegums, kas rada straujāku stāvas pieaugumu.

Kā ir patiesībā?

----------


## Epis

tieši tā arī ir grūžot lielāku strāvu motorā ātrāk uzmagnetizējās pinumi un motors var sasniegt lielāku ātrumu un attīstīt lielāju jaudu  ::  
soļu motoriem tas ir būtiski jo standartā soļinieks iet no 120-200 apgriezieniem/minūtē bet ar lielāku strāvu ātrums var kāpt 2-3X līdz pat 3000 (bet ar mazu griezes momentu)    ::

----------


## GuntisK

Pamazām viss tiek likts korpusā.Tagad tinu toroidālo trafu draivera dēlim. Vakarā ziņošu par rezultātiem.  ::

----------


## valmet

Pirms mēneša palaidu arī savu CNC verķi testa režīmā, tā kā frēzēšana un virpošana nav mana stiprā puse, tad visu nesošo daļu pagaidām uztaisīju no finiera, ar domu pēc konstrukcijas piespicēšanas pārvērst duralumīnjā.Bet arī ar visu to rezultās sanāca pat labāks, kā bija domāts. Tā kā metālu nedomāju apstrādāt, tad kokā un orgstiklā var tīri labi frēzēt arī jau tagad. Te: http://bildez.lv/foto/valmet   ir dažas bildes, pats CNC aparāts, driveru kaste, pirmais mēģinājums uz kompaktdiska vāciņa un tāds nopietnāks mēģinājums kokā.

----------


## LED

Iznaakums baigi labs  ::  kaadus stienus izmantoji vadiiklaam un vai liki lineaaros gultnus, vai bukses? (Kur pirki un pa kaadaam naudaam?)

P.S. Man visas sastavdalas savaaktas, lai taisiitu no aluminija, tikai par vadiklam veel dilema!

----------


## valmet

Stieņus pirku gultņu veikalā Sadovņikova ielā, vācu INA ražojums, 25mm (Z asij 16mm), kalibrēti, pulēti, rūdīti. Lineārie gultņi (kopā ar gultņu "mājiņām") no Anglijas caur ebay.Stieņi ap 60Ls, gultņi kopā ar turētājiem ap 200Ls.Tā kā galds diezgan liels 1x0,8m, tad stieņu locīšanos var nedaudz just neprecīzi novirpoto vītņstieņu galu dēļ, kā rezultātā viņi nedaudz metas, it sevišķi pie lielāka ātruma. Iespējams, ja būtu vajadzība apstrādāt cietāku materiālu un ar lielāku precizitāti, tad šis variants nebūtu īsti pieņemams.Vārdu sakot viss atkarīgs no galda izmēriem, apstrādājamā materiāla un nepieciešamās precizitātes.

----------


## GuntisK

Valmet-kādi motori un draiveru plates ir izmantoti tavā cnc?

----------


## valmet

Draiveri šie : http://motioncontrolproducts.co.uk/p...products_id/79 , soļu motori arī no turienes, tips FL60STH-86 3Nm.Draiveri izskatās un strādā normāli, soļinieki bez mikrosoļa vismaz 1/8  ieiet rezonansē jau pie aptuveni 300 apgriez/min un tad vienkārši sāk nīdēt un apstājas.Pašlaik esmu uzlicis mikrosoli 1/16, tad var dabūt līdz 600 apgr/min, jeb pārvietojumu 2,4metri/ min.

----------


## GuntisK

> soļinieki bez mikrosoļa vismaz 1/8  ieiet rezonansē jau pie aptuveni 300 apgriez/min un tad vienkārši sāk nīdēt un apstājas.


 Bez mikrosoļa.  ::  Tas ir ja 1 impulss=1 solis? Pa taisno?

----------


## Epis

jā 1 soļa impuls ir 1 motora solis.
Es pa to īsti nebīju iedomājies kad tam mikrosolim sākotn no 1/16 ir tik liela nozīme Max ātruma saniegšanai (virs 300 rpm) bet tā padomajot salīdzinot savējo xelotex draiveri kuram max ir 1/8 mikrosolis tad motorus es nekad ātrāk par tiem 260-300 rpm nav gājis bet tā stabili gāja uz 220 laikam tad ja būtu 1/16 solīs tad moš pārvarētu to 300 robežu. Es biju domājis kad tas ātrums ir proporcionāls barošanas strāvai ! bet redz kad izrādās tam mikrosolim arī ir nozīme, lai to rezonansi samazinātu (par rezonansi bīju dzirdējis, bet īsti nepievērsu nekādu uzmanību.)

tas draivieris izskatās ļoti labs, man patīk kad viņš var uzķert ienokošo soļa signālu līdz pat 400Khz tas ir vairāk nekā reāli vaig bet pie 1/128 mikrosoļiem šis lielais ātrums noder  :: 
vienīgi kompja LTP ports laikam tīri fiziski nav spējīgs 400khz ātrumā soļa signālu raidīt (vismaz parastās hoby cnc progas max var izdot 45khz ) šito dullo ātrumu var tikai tās specializētās motion controller kartes kas pašas gēnerē šos signālus līdz pat 1mhz tad šitāds draiveris būtu savienojams ar tādām kartēm.

----------


## valmet

Droši vien jau tā rezonanse ir ļoti atkarīga arī no pašiem motoriem, bet nu cik esmu to lietu studējis, tad par optimālo tiek atzīts 1/16 vai 1/32 mikrosolis.Par tiem 400kHz tā nu ir, kad no kompja tos nekad nedabūsi. Pats lietoju Mach3 un tur lielākā izejas frekvence ir 45000, tad pie 1/32 soļa var max dabūt laukā 400 apgr/min.

----------


## GuntisK

Kādam var interesēt šis:------> http://www.circuitspecialists.com/level.itml/icOid/8918

----------


## Epis

njā tā tas ir. Linkā ko guntisK ielika tirgojās štie motion controllieri iemēram šis 4 asis PCI slots var ģenerēt soļa signālus līdz 6.55 MHz   ::  bet meksā  $895.00  ::  un tai platei ir sava progrmma un priekš programmistiem dll faili priekš savas progas uzrakstīšanas vai salīmēšanas ar citu progu tākā lai tādu plati palaitu būtu jāchakarējās mēnesis, ja programmētu tad vēl vairāk. 
Zīmīgi tas kad uz tās plates galvenā smadzene ir viena fpga, tagat jau lielākai daļai šito motion multi asu kontrolieliem izmanto fpga mikrenes.

----------


## GuntisK

Neliela atkāpe: no mehānikas uz programmām. TurboCNC programmā darbojas zem DOSa. Testa režīmā (draiveru plate tak bija jāpārbauda   ::  ) TurboCNC palaidu no Windows 98 SE. Pieslēgtie soļu motori ДШИ-200-2 sasniedza ātrumu 120 apgr/min. Bet lieta tāda-tika izlaisti daži soļi. Rezonanse tā nevarētu būt,jo motori tika testēti arī uz lielākiem ātrumiem.   ::  Vai ir iespējams, ka WIN98SE ir pie vainas, jo lasīju ārzemju forumos, ka viņi atbalsta TurboCNC lietošanu tikai plika DOS vadībā, jo jebkādos Windowsos rodas daudz gļuku. Kādas programmas jūs izmantojat? Varbūt vajadzētu pamēģināt MACH2? Vai tomēr veikt BOOTu DOS vidē un turpināt lietot TurboCNC? Itkā proga laba, bet tie izlaistie soļi nedod miera.  ::

----------


## karloslv

man patīk, ka mūsdienu kompju dēļi būtojas no USB. vienreiz nejauši kaut kā iecepu DOS bootsektoru vienā USB flašā, un tagad laiku pa laikam uzraujos uz tā, ka atstājot flešu iekšā kompis iebūtojas tīrā DOSā. morāle - nav jātaisa dual boot un kas tur vēl ne, var ērti iebūtot un pat ar autoexec.bat uzreiz palaist savu aplikāciju. ērti. piemēram, USB flešs ar XCOM Enemy Unknown ir manta  ::

----------


## GuntisK

TAs joks ar flešku izdotos ja tam manējam kompim, ko es noziedoju priekš sava CNC, būtu USB ports!   ::  Neminēju,bet dienu iepriekš izmēģināju to TurboCNC zem DOS. Palaidu caur Norton Commander, bet še tev- proga vispār nekādus signālus ārā nedod. Soļinieka draivera STEP ieeju "pabaroju" ar 4Hz taisnstūra signālu-strādā.  ::   A LPT ārā nekā nedod.   ::  Nē-nosvilis viņš nav, to es toč zinu.   ::  Tā vien rādās, ka ne mehānika nervus "pajās", a bet tieši vadības progas.   ::

----------


## Epis

Es pirms gada tieši šito gribēju izmērīt cik precīzi kompis ģenerē tos step signālus (dēļ tā arī es to osciloskopu pirku  ::  un protams kad signāli bīj sūdīgas kvalitātes (pārbaudīju Kcam progu) tākā nav brīnums ja kāds solis tiek vienkārši izlaists (tādēļ es vītni arī iegriest nevarēju jo kāds solis pazuda!), lai dabūtu precīzus signālus vaig tādu cnc progu, kas iet nevis uz parastās OS bet uz Real time OS es nezinu vai tā turboCNC kas iet uz DOS skaitās RTOS tipa proga? 
Vai tik tā linux EMC2 proga  nau veidota uz uClinuxa nevis parastā OS linuxa takā tur solis toč nepazudīs un soļa laiku skaitīs precīzi.
Es paskatījos EMC2 ir taisīts uz Realtime linuxa nevis parastā OSlinuxa tākā tā ir pavisam cita lieta  ::

----------


## valmet

Epi kā tas izskatījās - nekvalitatīvs step signāls? Man jau liekas ka vismaz Macham tie soļi pašam nezūd, vienīgi ir noteikums, ka kompī bez winda un mach nekas cits nedrīkst būt instalēts un arī windam jābūt atslēgtiem nevajadzīgie servisi. Ja nemaldos cnczone forumā par mach bija pamācība, kā pareizi jāinstalē Windows XP, lai uz viņa pēc tam uzliktu mach. Joka pēc būs vēlāk ar oscili jāapskatās, kā tie step impulsi manā kompī izskatās.

----------


## GuntisK

Tad nu palasīju ārzemnieku forumos un uzzināju, ka vienas no labākajām Hobby cnc vadības progām ir tā MACH2, MACH3, STEP 4, TurboCNC. KCAM programmētājs nepareizi  izveidojis soļu motoru vadības kodu un vēl tur tika minētas daudzas problēmas.  ::  Kāpēc WINDOWS neder tam pat TurboCNC? Tāpēc, ka Windows operētājsistēmas strādā vairākuzdevumu režīmā-t.i. vienlaicīgi veic vairākas funkcijas, kas atstāj ietekmi arī uz visiem portiem. Tāpēc arī tiek izlaisti tie daži soļi.  ::  Šāds problēmas nerodas lietojot veco, labo DOS. Daži cnczone.com forumā vispār iesaka izmest no kompja ārā visu lieko, atstājot tikai pašu vajadzīgo piem. flopij draivu. Tas lai darba gaitā nerastos ierīču konflikts.Droši vien tāpat darīšu arī es-būs jāatstāj tikai pats,pats vajadzīgākais.  ::

----------


## LED

http://www.intehs.lv/fetch/lv/menu/6/group/27/0.html

freeziites pa sakariigaam naudinaam  ::

----------


## Epis

Tās jau ir HSS frēze urbis tāpēc tik lēts! tas pats kas spīdīgie un melnie HSS urbji kas maksā zem lata un tad ja kārtīgu metālu paurbj kā crmo 4140 tad urbim dzīve īsa (pāris urbumi un tups!) priekš īstas ražošanas viag kārtīgus instrumentus šeit iscar.com ir arī citas firmas kurām latvijā ir pārstāvniecības. 
ebay ir labas cenas štiiem visiem instrumentiem un piedāvājums arī liels.
iesākumā priekš pirmiem testiem viss labāk ņemt tos lētos HSS jo tos dārgos urbjus var ātri sačakarēt ja iekārta sūdīga, tākā uz sliktas iekārtas tā starpība ir neliela starp lēto urbi un dārgo urbi (kvalitātē atškirība arī būs neliela)

----------


## LED

par to jau runa! testos nolauzt urbi pa 1Ls vai pa 20Ls ir starpiiba...

----------


## valmet

A kur tam Iscar Latvijā ir pārstāvniecība?

----------


## Epis

šeit EKL/LS viņu mājaslapa http://www.ekltools.isr.lv/2_rus.html adrese k. ulmaņa gatve 2 tas ir tur kur ir UPS pasta kantoris pie salu tilta. tālāk paprasat sargam un viņš aizvedīs uz to viņu ofisu (tur nav nekāda veikala tikai ofis (piebāzts ar instrumentu paraugiem  ::  tākā ir ko redzēt  ::

----------


## Vikings

Pastāstīšu savu CNC stāstu.
Tiesa gan - ilgu laiku vēl tikai idejas līmenī, taad tikai palēnām gādāju materiālus. Bet - tā kā pats ikdienā ar CNC mašīnām saskaros, tad ar laiku nāk pieredze par uzbūvi un pārdomāju kas kā labāk. Tātad - nežēlastībā krita IBM7576 robota roka no kuras tika izņemti 4 DC motori ar iebūvētajiem enkoderiem, zobsiksnas un zobrati un gandrīz gatava Z ass. Tā kā mašīnas precizitāte bija 2/100mm tad iegūtās detaļas ir diezgan cerīgas iesākumam. Mašīnu domāju veidot no tērauda. Ir pieejami instrumentālā tērauda atgriezumi. Skrūves - iesākumā kamēr finanses pamaz X un Y asīm domāju izmantot M10 vai M12 vītņstieņus ar anti-backslash konstrukciju uz atsperes, ja viss būs OK, tad pāriešu uz lodīšu skrūvēm lai atvieglotu motora slodzi un paātrinātu mašīnas darbību. Skrūvju galos - koniski gultņi ar regulējamu saspiedienu, lai varētu precīzi iecentrēt skrūvi. Starp motoru un skrūvi domāju likt zobsiksnu gan nelielai kustību amortizācijai, un priekš tam, lai kompensētu nepercizitātes skrūve - motors novietojumā. Zobsiksnas esmu redzējis arī lielām CNC mašīnām, tā kā par precizitāti nevajag uztraukties. Vadotnes - tās vēl stāv zem jautājuma. Iesākumā varētu izmantot apaļas vadotnes ar lodīšu gultņiem, ja neapmierinās, tad varētu pāriet uz lodīšu ragavām (vai kā viņas sauca) bet iespējams, ka arī apaļās vadotnes varētu apmierināt. Instrumenta turēšana - arī vēl zem jautājuma. Vai nu jāizmanto jau gatavā Z ass no robota rokas vai arī viņa jāpārveido tā, lai viņa varētu turēt speciāli veidotu "špindeli" - vertikāli novietotu vārpstu iecentrētu ar koniskajiem gultņiem. Vēl tik jāpiedomā par augstajiem apgriezieniem - kā uzvedīsies mehānika. Motors - visdrīzāk no kāda elektriskā instrumenta - ir viens labs fleksis ar sačakarētiem zobratiem, stiprinājumi viņam labi pārveidojami. Piedziņa - zobsiksna.
Vadība. It kā jau man arī patīk FPGA, bet tā kā ne tuvu nemāko tos programmēt lai ko nopietnu uz tā uztaisītu tad visdrīzāk katram motoram identiska vadības shēma - Atmel procis, H tilts, PWM vadība. Tik shēma gan būs labi jāpārdomā, lai būtu motoriem aizsardzības, bet to nu tagad nefilozofēžu, kad būs kaut kas praktiski panākts tad parādīšu, lai nesanāk viena runāšana vien.
Nu kaut kā tā...

----------


## GuntisK

Sveiki! Šāds jautājums-soļu motoram ir jāierobežo strāva tinumos, apmēram 1,6A. Čoper tipa draiveriem lieto lielas jaudas pretestības. Vai nevarētu to pretestību vietā lietot strāvas regulatoru ar LM317T mikroshēmu (pēc datasheeta). Rezistori karst, vai LM317ās nekarsīs līdz sarkankvēlei?  ::

----------


## Vikings

IMHO abi divi karsīs vienādi. Tikai parēķini vai LM317 vispār tādu jaudu var turēt. (strāva*sprieguma kritums uz LM317) Vienkāršāk jau izmantot rezistorus...
Vispār man liekas, ka čoperos tieši neizmantoja pretestības, bet impulsu kontroli...

----------


## marizo

Jā, jaudas uz rezistoriem izkliedējas nopietnās, ar tādas jaudas rezistoriem rodas problēmas. Es gan nezinu par LM317, bet biju domājis par rezistoriem izmantot kaut kādas sildītāja spirāles vai ko tamlīdzīgu.
Vispār man liekas, ka LM317 te nederēs. Tad jau drīzāk kādu tranzistoru TO-3 korpusā. Kaut kur esmu lasījis, ka lauķus izmantoja kā maināmu (regulējamu ar potiņu) slodzi datoru barokļu pārbaudē. Vispār jāpapēta šī ideja.

----------


## GuntisK

Nu tad tur sanāk, ka rezistoriem jābūt pāri 20w!  ::  Vismaz manējā paštaisītajā draivera platē 10W 4Omu (tāda pretestība vajadzīga) baigi karst. Kādi vēl varētu būt risinājumi strāvas ierobežošanai?

----------


## marizo

Tad jāsaka, ka Tev veicies, ka tik mazas jaudas rezikus vajag! Es piedalījos testā, kur motors bija pie 48V slēdzams, strāva max 3A, motora r tuvs 0, zem pusoma. Praktiski sanāk: 48/3=16Om. P=3*3*16=144W. Nu tā kā strāva plūst apmēram 1/2 no laika, tad jaudu var ņemt 2x mazāku. Bet vienalga problēma.
Beigās spriegumu samazinājām līdz 12V, čoperi 5Om, 10W (2*10Om/5W), kuras arī samērā karst.

----------


## GuntisK

Marizo-tas bija soļu motoru tests? Njā, tā ir ar tām jaudām. Starp citu arī tai linkā uz Jetija CNC frēzi pirmajā lapā, ir redzams, ka ar draiveri un motoriem tiek izmantoti pietiekami jaudīgi rezistori (ja nemaldos tie lielie,dzeltenie kurus montē uz šasijas ar skrūvēm, BTW tos bieži vien izmanto par sildelementiem   ::  ). Vajadzēs drošvien arī man tādus iegādāties uz jaudu 30-50w.  ::  Kā saka-ar rezervi.  ::

----------


## Vikings

Nu bet paga paga, vai tad tiešām chopperdrive ir izmantojot jaudīgus rezistorus? Man visu laiku likās, ka chopperdrive ir tas, kad tinuma strāvu ar impulsiem stabilizē, par to arī runāts EOZ forumā pie Jetija iekārtas...

----------


## GuntisK

Čoperdraiveris bija tas otrais Jetija agregātā. Lai nu kā, bet jaudīgi rezistori būs jāizmanto. Atkārtošos-vai var aizmainīt ar ko citu?   ::

----------


## marizo

Gunti, tas bija kkur 2Kg smags bipolārais soļu motors ar 6 tinumiem. Pieslēdza visiem tinumiem vienu galu pie GND, bet pie otra secīgi caur lauķiem padeva +12V. Virknē ar motora tinumu 5Om, 10W. Griezās jau arī pie mazāk voltiem, bet tad ar spēku galīgi pašvaki, kā arī pie lielākas impulsu sekošanas frekvences darbojās nestabili - raustījās. Jāsaka, ka vadība bija half-step, wave un full step netika mēģināts.
Papētīšu vēlreiz to rakstu par Jetija CNC, kad pirmoreiz lasīju, knapi biju dzirdējis par soļu motoriem, tagad jau mēģinu apgūt vadību. Droši vien izlasīšu kaut ko jaunu!  :: 

Viking, laikam jau Tev taisnība. Chopper Drive - ja strāvu stabilizē ar impulsiem, tad arī liek rezistorus, bet to jēga ir cita - strāvas dēļ uz tiem krīt spriegums, kuru izmanto, lai noteiktu caurplūstošo strāvu. Bet šeit - tieši rezistori ierobežo caur tinumu plūstošo strāvu, tas laikam saucas Constant Voltage Drive.

----------


## GuntisK

2kg soļinieks? Laikam baigie Ņūtonmetri tādam verķim?   ::  Bāc, nolāpītais izlaidums (ne mans, bet...).  ::   Jau šovakar būtu pabeidzis to draiveru un barokļa blokus montēt.....  ::

----------


## Vikings

Nu mana doma apmēram šitāda:


Vietā, kur uzzīmēts taisnstūra impulss nāk īsi taisnstūra impulsi ar tādu frekvenci (konstantu), kāda izvēlēta motora vadībai. Katrā ziņā tai jābūt vairākas reizes lielākai par motora soļa maksimālo frekvenci. Tas manuprāt ir tādēļ, lai katra soļa laikā strāva varētu nostabilizēties. Manuprāt, tie parasti ir vairāki kHz. Tādā frekvencē parasti arī CNC mašīnas dīc kad ir ieslēgtas. Vietā, kur rakstīts Vref nāk spriegums, kas nosaka strāvu caur vijumu. Taisnstūra signāla augošā fronte ieslēdz trigeru, motors tiek pieslēgts spriegumam un strāva tajā sāk pieaugt. Brīdī, kad sprieguma kritums uz rezistora pārsniedz Vref, komparators izslēdz trigeri. Tinums ir atslēgts no sprieguma līdz nākošajai taisnstūra augošajai frontei. Vref un rezistora vērtību var noteikt zinot motora strāvu un Oma likumu. Rezistors droši vien jāņem kaut kur zem viena Oma. Nu kaut kā tā.

----------


## Epis

es a padomāju kā uztaisīt to chopperi bez proča 
sākums tāds pats kā vikingam tikai ar komparātoriem + loģika lai ģenerētu to chopping signālu.
piemērs paņemam to curent sense rezistoru, pastiprinam viņa sinālu ar opampu un iegūstam 0-5V, kas piemēram būtu attiecīgi 0-5A, un tad paņemam 2 komparātorus (A;B) 
A komparātoram refence voltage uzliekam uz 4V 
B uzliekam uz 3.8V (tas būs attiecīgi 3.8A pinumā un 4A pinumā) 
un tad kad motora pinums uzlādēsies līdz 3.8A tad B komparātors izdos loģisko 1 tas laikam nenozīmēs neko, bet  kad ampēras saniegs 4 tad A komparātors izdos 1 un tad vaig kādu Loģiku, kas to tranzistoru izslēdz (tagat A=1,B-1) un kad sāks kristies motoram spriegums zem 4A tad B=0 bet A=1 (nekas nenotiek) tālāk kad krītās vēl zem 3.8A tad A=0,B=0 un kad B=0 tad jāieslēdz tranzistors  :: , bet tam visam vaig būt sasaistītam ar galveno tranzistora slēgšanās signālu (step_in- būs tas signāls kas parastajā (tagadējā variantā slēdz to tranzistoru!)
un Switch_out ir jaunais signāls kas slēgs to tranzistoru.
[attachment=0:e7652]chopper bilde.JPG[/attachment:e7652]

šeit Loģikas kods VHDL valodā  :: 


```
ENTITY Chopper_core IS

	PORT 
	(
	A,B,step_in : IN STD_LOGIC ;
	switch_out : OUT std_logic
	);
	
end Chopper_core;

ARCHITECTURE Chopper_core_arch of chopper_core is
signal SW : std_logic;

Begin

process(A,B)
	begin
	if step_in ='1' then
		if A ='1' then
			SW <='0';
		else if B ='0' then
			SW <= '1';
			end if;
		end if;
	else SW<='0';
end if;
end process;
switch_out <= SW;

end Chopper_core_arch;
```

 kodu uzcepu pāris minūtēs  ::

----------


## Vikings

Epi, to var panākt ar vienkārši diviem komparatoriem un trigeru. Bet - padomā kā tas izskatīsies darbībā. Vijuma strāvas vadības frekvence nepārtraukti peldētu, tā būtu augsta, tas varētu izraisīt visādas rezonanses un motora raustīšanās (precīzi nezinu, tas ir pieņēmums). Tādēļ ir izraudzīta konkrēta vadības frekvence, lai tiktu ierobežota slēgšanās frekvence. Tavu principu varētu labi izmantot ja slodze būtu tīri aktīva. Bet - tā kā motors ir induktivitāte un pie tam serde grozās un tas maina spoles parametrus, tad tava shēma šoreiz diemžēl nav īsti piemērota...

----------


## Epis

man liekās kad to slēgšanās frekvenci manā shēmā var noregulēt ar tiem comparātoriem piemēram ja vaig ļoti ātru slēģšanās laiku tad A un B comparētoriem varētu ielikt šādu reference voltage -> A=4V B 3.9V (starpība 0.1V un tad šī shēmas slēgšanās ātrums būtu attiecīgs motora pinuma uzlādes -izlādes ātrumam (pēc tām induktora DC formulas (motoru topikā tur ir minētas viņas) 0.1A apmērām,   (man liekās kad tā frekvence būs tīri autgsta virs 10Khz toč. un ja vaig tādu bremzīgu choperi tad B var nolaist kautvai līdz 3V (3A) tad starpība būs 1A un slēgšanās frekvence (chopping frekvence ) būs 10X mazāka piemēram 1Khz  ::  un tik pat labi var frekvenci paugstināt kaut vai līdz 100Khz ar to B komparētoru  :: 
tākā vis labāk būtu ar potenciometri pielāgot to slēgšanās frekvenci virs 20Khz (skatoties oscilā) tad viss būs OK.

tākā šeit ir iespējas regulēt un nav jāuztraucās par pūlkstens signālu (šitā sanāk ir asinhronā loģika  ::  te pūlksteņa nav.

----------


## Vikings

Tur jau šoreiz ir tā problēma, ka asinhronā. Jau teicu - ja slodze būtu tīri aktīva (rezistors, lampiņa) tad tā varētu darīt, bet šajā gadījumā ir induktivitate un ne parasta induktivitāte, bet tāda, kas mainās ārējo apstākļu ietekmē. Paņemsi, saregulēsi savu chopperi uz 2kHz, sāksi motoru slogot un pēkšņi frekvence var izmainīties par 200%. Un ej nu zini, uz kādas frekvences motors var sākt rezonēt var rasties līdzīgi gļuki. Sinhronizējam un par frekvences svārstībām varam neuztraukties - strāvas vadības frekvenci nodrošina vadības daļa.
Kādēļ domā, ka vajag virs 20kHz? Lai nedzirdētu? Bet..induktīvai slodzei taču pieaug pretstība augot frekvencei, tas vēl jāpārbauda praktiski, bet tas jau var traucēt spolei lādēties, ja vien neesmu sapratis kaut ko galīgi šķērsām. Mašīnām šī vadības frekvence cik cik esmu saskāries pārsvarā ir dzirdamajā diapazonā, parasti līdz 10kHz...

----------


## Epis

Man liekās kad tu viking esi nepareizi sapratis ar šito loģika ir domāta vienkārši lai motoram ierobežotu ampēru pieplūdumu vienam motora pinumam (un neko citu) (ja tasir bipolārais ar 2 pinumiem tad vaidzēs 2 tādas loģikas ja unipolārais tad vienu) nevis lai viņu vadītu un šeit jau nav nekāda sakara ar pretestības palielināšanu (te vēl netiek laista AC strāva (negātīvā) te ir pozitīvā strāva, kas garantēs ātrāku pinuma uzlādi ar 2-10vai 20X lielākiem voltiem un lai ampēras nepārsniegut motora reitingu tad tā lielā rezistora vietā ieliekam tranzistoru kuru varētu vadīt ar šito loģiku un principā loģika sieslēdzās ar to Step_in signālu ( es simulācijas sākumā nodemonstrēju kad ja Step_in ir 0 tad nekas nenotiek (loģika nereaģē uz A;B signāliem (šito slēdzi arī varētu izņemt unipolārā motora gadījumā tad iespējams kad loģika būtu vēl vienkāršāka) 
Unipolārā motora gadījumā ar 5 vadiem kur 4 vadi saiet centrā (zvaigznes slēgums) pie 5 vada, kas ir zeme(vai +) tad ja ieliek šito tranzistoru, starp 5 vadu un zemi(vai +), tad to Step_in var slēgt pie 5V lai loģika visu laiku būtu aktīva un tad loģika ierobēžos šo ampēru plūsmu (visi pārējie 4 vadi slēdzās motoram kā parasti pēc shēmas ).
šitā loģika nedara izmaiņas galvenājā step signālā un viņa automātiski pate noteiks to PWM slēgšanās % attiecību (tā būs atkarīga no motora parametriem un comparātora uzstādījumiem  ::  
tākā sanāk kad tas slēgšanas tranzistors atradīsies tagadējā milzīgā rezistora vietā  ::  un viņa uzdevums tāda pats kār ezistoram ierobežot ampēru plūsmu  ::

----------


## Vikings

Es sapratu domu. Es runāju par strāvas vadību. Bet mana doma ir tāda, ka strāvas slēgšanās frekvence būs nenoteikta (manuprāt), jo mainās spoles parametri motoram griežotie sun to dažādi mehāniski slogojot.
Un bez rezistoriem nekādi - kur tad paliek current sense?

----------


## Epis

nu jā vaidzēs vienu mazo curent sense (kādu zemas pretestības 0.1 oms (kautko tādu) un opampu kas to starpību pastiprinās un ievadīs 2 comparātoros un + pāris 74xxxx loģiskās shēmas mikrenes.

nu ja mainīsies spoles parametri tad šitā shēma jau atuomātiski pieregulēs to chopping frekvenci un aktīvā cikla % llielumu,(jo shēmai īstanībā vienalga kādi motoram parametri viņas darbs noturēt ampēras konkrētā diapazonā (piemērā bīj no 3.9-4 ampērām, ko tie 2 comparātori tur nofiksēs.  (būtu intresanti ja kāds izmēģinātu un shēmu uzlodētu  ::  iekš fpga,cpld  šitā loģika aizņem nieka 2 elementus  ::

----------


## Vikings

A kāpēc tad pats negribi uzlodēt?  :: 
Vispār bija doma uzlodēt savējo shēmu lai pārbaudītu darbību.

A vot es negribu lai mainās frekvence. Kāpēc? A ja nu pēkšņi uztrāās uz kādas tādas frekvences, pie kuras motora vijums sāk rezonēt? Ja nu pēkšņi pie lielākiem apgriezieniem sāk ķerties? Ja nu ar oscili skatoties atklājas tādas šausmas, ka mati stāvus ceļas? Lai jau impulsa platumu regulē, frekvenci lai liek mierā. Es par stabilizētu frekvenci.

----------


## Epis

man liekās kad par to rezonēšanu īpaši nevaidzētu uztraukties tas jau nav atkarīgs no šitās shēmas tā rezonēšana notiks dabīgi motora ātrumam palielinoties (ja motors iet uz pilnu soli vai puss soli vai līdz 1/8mikrosolim) un ātrāk par 160-250 tie motori pilnā solī neies (man ar 1/8mikrosoli ātrāk par 300neiet!) lai ietu ātrāk vaig mikrosoļu draiveri ar 1/16 soli (par to nesen apsriedām soļu motora topikā!) tākā ar 1/16 soli var tos motorus dzīt līdz kautvai 3000 apgriezieniem (tad nekādas rezonanses nerodās) tākā šitā loģika vienkārši aizvieto to lielo rezistoru (kas karsīs un apēdīs lielāko enerģijas daļu līdz ar to motora efektivitāte būs vispār kādi 10% ar choperi tie būs ap 60-65%(kā parasti), bet ar 1/16mikrosoli un advancētu elektroniku pie 85-95% kā parastie magnētiskie BLDC motori.

nu itkā jau man vajadzība pēc soļinieka draivera nav (moš robotam līnijsekotājam vajadzētu (tur man ir pāris printera soļinieki mazie un DC arī  ::  bet ja es taisītu tad es paņemtu ADC konvertieri to comparātoru vietā un digitāli to visu mēģiātu vadīt un tos PWM ģenerēt tas piemērs jau ir domāts -> kā uztaisīt to choperi bez mikrokontroliera ! noteikti kad ir vēl kāds variants kā to visu dabūt gatavu.
pirmdien kad dabūšu tās fotodiodes tad mēģināšu to enkoderi uzcept uz atmegas8  ::  ar opampu signāla pastiprināšanai un gribās jau to enkodera izškirtspēju palielināt digitāli jo vaidzētu no fotodiodes nākt ārā sinusa vilnim un tad ar ADc to vili var sadalīt sīkās daļās domāju kad 2-256(ar 8bit ADC) X izšķirtspējas palielināju varētu dabūt kādus 3000-10 000 līniju enkoderis  ::  (protams ar +- pāris % novirzi)

----------


## Vikings

OMG  ::   kā tu taisies vēl no enkodera dabūt ārā sīnusu un tad vēl viņu dalīt gabalos? Es reāli esmu redzējis tikai vienu enkoderi, kuram ārā nāk kaut kas līdzīgs sīnusam un tam disks bija sadalīts ļoti sīki, diez vai ar printeri kaut ko tādu izprintēsi.  Un - kam domā izmantot enkoderi ar TIK lielu izšķirtspēju?

Man cita ideja ienāca prātā.
Ja tev piemēram enkodera disks ir sadalīts pa 1,5 grāda sektoriem, tad sanāk, ka vienā apgriezienā ir 240 impulsi. Bet - tas ir tad, ja izmanto vienu optisko elementu pāri - foto un gaismas diodi. A tu paņem in saliec trīs pārus nobīdītus pa lenķi, kurš viens no otra nobīdīts pa 0,5 grādiem un iegūsi, ka katrs pāris nostrādās pēc 0,5 grādiem. Tātad divi ieguvumi - enkodera izšķirtspēja palielināta 3 reizes un iegūts inkrementālais enkoderis.

----------


## Epis

nu kā ja es izprintēju to disku ar 1.5mm platām melnām līnijām (tik pat baltām) tad nolieku to gaismu slīpi un blakus fotodiodi un kad gaisma atstarosies no paīra tad diode viņu ķers un tākā disks rotē tad melnā līnija ar balto nomainīsies pamazām un kad tas notiks tad visu laiku tā fotodiode rādīs % melnās un baltās līnijas attiecību (piemēram 0.5mm melnā 1mm baltā ir 66% no max iespējamās vērtības! )(to varēs oscilā redzēt  ::  tas pats jau robotam līnijsekotājam viņi visi izmantoja fototranzistorus un ieguva 1,vai 0, bet ja ņem fotodiodi tad var iegūt 0.1;0.4;0.41 (atkarīgs no ADC izķirtspējas, šitas pats ir ar magnētiskās lentas lineāro enkoderi kur uz lentas ir saliktas līnijas ar magnētiem un kad hall sensors pāri magnetiem slīd tad veidojās tas sīnus ko var sadalīt ļoti smalki līdz pat nano metriem. 
īstanībā iegūt lielas izširtspējas enkoderi nav nemaz tik grūti atliek izprintēt to disku riktīgi lielā diametrā kādi 15cm tad iedomājies cik līnijas var savilkt ar 1mm atstarpi, tādā 15cm diametra diskā?
 riņķa līnijas garums ir pi*D= 3.14*15=47cm /0.1=471līnija /2=235.5 melnās.

parasti visiem enkoderiem, lētajiem izmanto tos fototranzistorus kas arī dod ārā 1 vai 0 un ir arī tādi ar iekšējo mikroshēmu + fotodiode un parasti tādiem var ieprogrammēt kādu izķirtsēju tu vēlies + tie atbalsta arī vairākus komunicēšanās protokolus piemēram ja man enkoderis ir uz atmegas8 tad es varu tos datus sūtīt pa I2C vai spi (jau gatvu apstrādātu informāciju nevaidzēs neko dekodēt papildus  :: 
un lētākās mikrenes jau maksā baigi maz zem ap 0.5 $ ar kādām 8 kājām minī iepakojumā (piemēram attiny vai pic10,12)
nesen lasīju pa ZILOG Z8 encore 8bit mikrenēm spēciāli domātām priekš motoru vadības viņiem tur ir ātrs 2.5us ADC+ Opampi,komparātori viss vienā (picam laikam arī ir tādas sērijas mikrenes).

----------


## Vikings

Iesaku pārdomāt arī tādu faktoru, ka fotodiodēm ir tāda lieta kā ātrdarbība. Tātad - paiet kāds laiciņš no brīža, kad viņa tiek apspīdēta līdz brīdim, kad tiek sasniegts pēc raksturlīknes atbilstošais izejas spriegums. Tas var nozīmēt to, ka palielinoties apgriezieniem var samazināties sinusoīdas amplitūda un tā kā pozīciju noteiksi pēc izejošā sprieguma tas var radīt kļūdu mērījumos. Vari praktiski pamēģināt pagrozīt kādu enkoderi, kuram ir tikai fotodiode bez detektora un pavērot oscilī kā izskatās izejošā signāla frontes atkarībā no griešanās frekvences. [šo varētu nokomentēt kāds pieredzējušāks elektroniķis, jo augstāk rakstītais ir balstīts uz atmiņām par diezgan pasen veiktiem novērojumiem]

Printēt 15cm diametra ripuli ar švīkām gan man liekas diezgan briesmīgi. Man ir ideja kā varētu uz stikla varētu uznest daudz smalkāku zīmējumu nekā ar printeri var izprintēt. Doma tāda - ar printeri tiešām izprintē uz plēves ripuli kaut vai 20cm diametrā. Tad uz, piemēram, 4cm diametra stikla ripuļa uznes fotoreaģentu vielu [galarezultātā viņai jāpaliek necaurspīdīgai]. Tālāk liekam izprintēto ripuli gaismas [IR UV vai kādu starojumu vajag konkrētajai vielai] staram ceļā un nofokusējam bildi uz stikla ripuļa ar uznesto vielu. Tālākais process līdzīgs kā foķeņu attīstīšana - uzprojocēt, apstrādāt ar attiecīgajām vielām, lai bildi nostiprinātu. Šitās domas pamatā ir enkodera izmēru samazināšana. Tikai nav zināms ne vai tas ir reāli iespējams un ja ir tad nezinu ne konkrētas vielas vai citas tehnoloģiskā procesa detaļas. Varbūt kādam ir kādas idejas?

Vēl viena lieta par enkoderiem (domāta tiem, kas gribētu taisīt enkoderi, kas tikai slēdzas 1/0).
Bildi skatīt apakšā.
Bildē:
1. Gaismas avots.
2. Enkodera disks skatā no sāna
3. Stikla plāksnīte ar pārklājumu
4. Fotoelements.

Doma tāda - uz stikla plāksnītes (3) ir tāds pats necaurspīdīgs pārklājums kā uz enkodera diska, bet uz viņa ir pēc izmēriem tāds pats caurspīdīgs robiņš kā uz enkodera diska. Plāksnīte stāv maksimāli tuvu enkodera diskam un ir ar necaurspīdīgo pārklājumu pret disku un disks ar pārklājumu - pret viņu. Tas laikam, lai caurspīdīgā sprauga starpu disku un plāksnīti būtu minimāla. Tātad cik saprotu tā ir veidots, lai enkodera diskam griežoties gaismas stars uz fotoelementa atklātos pēc iespējas pēkšņāk - lai slēgšanās frontes būtu pēc iespējas stāvākās. Plāksnītes pārklājums nogriež lieko starojumu, ja enkodera iedaļas ir salīdzinoši mazas pret gaismas avota izmēriem. Nu doma tāda, ka plāksnīte aizsedz lieko gaismu, kas varētu spīdēt no sāniem un traucēt precīzāku signāla detektēšanu. Šādu risinājuma ideju nospēru no viena maza servomotoriņa, kas kustināja veca cietā diska galviņu.

----------


## Mosfet

Epi atkal tu esi izdomājis sviestu par steppera chopper vadību, labums ir tikai ka netaisies izmantot proci.Beidzot palasi teoriju.

----------


## Raimonds1

ir tachu iespeeja printeet uz pleeves un to pleevi uzliimeet

----------


## Mosfet

Par fotodiodēm ir tāds lēts CNY70 darbojas stabīli pie 120 melnām  linijām pie 18 000 apgriezieniem.
Nav nekadu problēmu dabūt fotodiodi ar spēju "" izškirtsp'eju " 100 khz. Kur ir problēma?

Epi nu beidz rakstīt mulķibas par stepperiem.Vaina nav viss soļu dalijuma bet nejēgšana pareizi novadīt pretindukcijas EDS.Ar " jauktā tipa" novadīšanu tas pats D'SI-200 pie pilna so'la "norm'ali grie'zas ap 800 apg/min.

----------


## Epis

> Vaina nav viss soļu dalijuma bet nejēgšana pareizi novadīt pretindukcijas EDS.Ar " jauktā tipa" novadīšanu tas pats D'SI-200 pie pilna so'la "norm'ali grie'zas ap 800 apg/min.


 es par tādu jauktā tipa novadīšanu neko nēsu dzirdējis (visu jau nevar zināt!) ieliec kādu shēmu vai linku kur tas aprakstīts ?

pagaidām pie fotodiodes vēl nēsu ticis!
atmegai8 tas ADC gāja kautkur ap ~~16Ksps, ja viss baigi labi sanāks tad moš padomāšu kā dabūt ātrāku mikreni ar jaudīgāku ADC (variantu jau ir daudz!) 
šitai manai fotodiodei datasheetā tas response time ir minēts 18ns (pie noteiktiem apstākļiem) un tur vēl bīj grafiks respons time VS load resistance. (tad jau redzēs ar oscilu varēšu nokert 1us (virāk nevelk)

----------


## GuntisK

> Vaina nav viss soļu dalijuma bet nejēgšana pareizi novadīt pretindukcijas EDS.Ar " jauktā tipa" novadīšanu tas pats D'SI-200 pie pilna so'la "norm'ali grie'zas ap 800 apg/min.
> 
> 
>  es par tādu jauktā tipa novadīšanu neko nēsu dzirdējis (visu jau nevar zināt!) ieliec kādu shēmu vai linku kur tas aprakstīts ?


 Ja varētu, tad par šito smalkāk lūdzu.  ::

----------


## Mosfet

Jauktā strāvas novade jeb Mixed decay ir kombinācija starp lēno un ātro strāvas novadi H- tiltā pie PWM vai chopper strāvas regulēšanas metodi mikrosoļu rezīmā bet var ar panakumiem izmantot arī pilnu soļu rezīmā. Nopietnas infas nesmu redzējis ir vairāki razōtāji kā ALLEGRO, Toshiba, SSG ...... Var skatīt piem mikrenes A3983 vai TB6560. Pats sideju aizguvu no Allegro .

Sinusu apstrādat ar ADC nav nopietni ja runa ir par enkoderiem, rodas vesela kaudze klūdu bet var kapt uz grābeklā velreiz.
Vikinga ieteiktā ideja ir laba, no savas puses piedāvaju frekvencū daudzkāršošanu lai palielinātu impulsu skaitu.
Kādreiz rakstiju ka vecākos HDD ir stepperis ar 400 imp uz apgriezienu +Frekvenču daudzkāršotājs 1600 imp uz apgriezienu . Pie  motora griešanās ātruma apt  0,5-1000 apgr/min

----------


## Epis

hm nu manam xelotex 4 asu draiverim ir alegro A3977 tai arī ir tas mixed-decay modes bet nez kapēc par tiem 300 rpm ātrāk motors neiet !! (kur ir tie 1000+ rpm ?)
ko tad izmantot priekš tās fotodiodes comparātorus vai ?? 
ar ko tad comparātori ir labāki par ADC ??

----------


## Mosfet

man grūti komentēt tavu plati, bet ar paštaisītu shēmu normali iet 1150apgr uz 1/2 solā DSI-200-1 bez lielas slodzes 100 g disks. Pieslēdz oscili uz strāvas mēramo R  un paskaties vai tā funkcionē? Es tagad nogalvas neatceros vai mixed mode viņai ir tikai pie mikrosoļiem. Toshibas ši funkcijas ir pie 1/2 un mazāk.

Par to enkoderi . sīnusam ir slikta lieta tā sakot stipri neliniārā da''la no augšējās un apakšas. Tālākais pats no sevis ir saprotams.
Komparators neko nedos nav vērts taisīt ADC. 
Var pacinities ar kapacitiviem devējiem.
Bet ir tācu lētu un labu gatavu enkoderu, kāpēc kautko izdomāt?

----------


## Vikings

Ar ko Komparatori labāki?
1. Vienkāršāka shēma.
2. Lai noteiktu sīnusa fāzi dotajā laika momentā tev vajadzēs drausmīgu kodu tabulu, pēc kuras skatīties patreizējo pozīciju vai arī reālajā laikā rēķināt arcsin() funkciju, kas var samazināt ātrdarbību.
3. Skat manas domas augstāk par ātrdarbību.

Mosfet, par tiem kapacitatīvajiem devējiem ideja forša, jāpatur prātā tādu esamība.  :: 

Pārbaudīju praktiski sava DC motora pretestības izmaiņas atkarībā no rotora stāvokļa. OMG, šoks!  ::   Pretestība mainās no 5 Omiem līdz 20 Omiem, es zināju, ka svārstīsies, bet ne jau tik ļoti! Epi, tas nozīmē, ka izmantojot tevis iepriekšminēto principu par strāvas stabilizēšanu slēgšanās frekvence peldētu pa kādiem 400%, IMHO tas nav nopietni...

Heh, šodien iepirku IR2113 draiverus, iespējams, vakarā paeksperimentēšu kā šie slēgās IRF740 traņus.  ::

----------


## marizo

Šeit par to soļu motoru, kuru pieminēju. Vadība no mikrokontrollera, draiveris līdzīgs kā linkā, tikai uz lauktranzistoriem.
http://imlab.narod.ru/MechSys/StM_Reg/StM_Reg.htm
Secinājums - pie 12V barošanas tam motoram nav vairāk spēka kā no Epson printera izravētam.  ::

----------


## Epis

Beidzot dabūju savas fotodiodes + diodes ar šauru spīdēšanas lenķi (2-4 grādi) šeit bilde  :: 
[attachment=2:a3f7c]Fotodiode_660nm_red.JPG[/attachment:a3f7c]
[attachment=0:a3f7c]fotodiode_RED_660nm_ON.JPG[/attachment:a3f7c]
[attachment=1:a3f7c]fotodiode_off.JPG[/attachment:a3f7c]
es īsti nesaprotu kas notiek ar to fotodiodi kad gaisma uz viņu vairs nespīd (vai tad nevaidzēja būt 0 voltiem ?? a te tie volti lēka 
kādu Opampu jūs ieteiktu to voltu pastiprināšanai ??? (vaig tādu kas lēts un ir uzvietas)

man to paštaisīto enkoderi vaig jo man AC 1.5Kw motoram ass diametrs ir 22mm un kur es tādu enkoderi dabūšu kas tur virsū mauksies ?? + var pie paša virpas patronas arī kādu enkoderīti uzlikt  ::  (jo siksnas pārvadam noteikti kad arī ir savs brīvgājies ! šitāds enkoderis izmaksās mazāk par 3Ls (ieskaitot mikreni  ::  a lētākais nopērkamais maksā 19$(usdigital). tākā ir izdevīgi pašam savējo uztaisīt.

----------


## Mosfet

Ar šādu shēmu nekas labs nev iznācis un tā ir liela anarhija. SD-5 stepperis normali griezās pilna solā rezīma pie 3200apgr  pie U bar 80V I strāvas 1,2Aspolē, Spēks 0,27 Nm  Strāvas stabilizācija PWM.Kur'š epsona stepperis var pagriezties vairāk par 500 apgr/min?

Viking tas ir IR2113 tiks izmantots lai irf740 kustinātu pie Mhz vai to būs vesela kaudze?  ::

----------


## Vikings

Marizo, man aŗi viens tāds stāv mājās, bet viņš kaut kā tomēr neiet pie sirds, kā nekā sešas fāzes attiecīgi viņu laikam nevar piekombinēt standarta vadības blokiem, un, manuprāt, ja skatamies spēks/izmēri salīdzinājumu ar kaut kādu no Tevalo pasūtāmu motoru tad Tevalo motors riktīgi saliek. ŠD-5.

Epi, fotodiožu shēmām ir speciāli slēgumi ar papildus tranzistoru, vienkāršākajā gadījumā var aprēķināt rezistoru, kuru ieslēgt diodei virknē un pieslēgt pie plusa un tad no diodes viegli var noņemt sprieguma kritumu. Moš pastīšos diodes parametrus, radīsies kādas idejas. Pasaki fotodiodes nosaukumu.
Oscilī redzamie impulsi izskatās pēc 50Hz fona no apkārtējā elektromagnētiskā lauka.

Mosfet, īsti nesapratu tavu jautājumu... Patiesībā man vnk tie IRF740 ir vesela kaudze, parametrus pat vēl neesmu skatījies, var jau būt ka vajadzēs kaut ko stipri niknāku...

----------


## GuntisK

Iesakiet lūdzu kādu programmu kura darbotos STEP/DIR režīmā uz LPT portu un normāli strādātu zem WINDOWS98! Datora parametri AMD K6 200Mhz, Ram- 32Mb. Ar TurboCNC kaut kas nav kā vajag- WIN98 strādā (DOS boxā) -slikti ;motors raustās, tiek izlaisti daudzi soļi, nestabili impulsi izejā, zem DOS vadības -pavisam nekādu impulsu nav=motors nekustas.  ::  Kaut gan daru visu itkā pareizi.

----------


## marizo

Es ar to gribēju pateikt, ka šādā slēgumā īsti nav jēgas to motoru darbināt. Cita lieta droši vien ir pie augstāka barošanas sprieguma, inteliģentākas strāvas stabilizācijas, bet tas netika mēģināts.
Par to Epson printera soļu motoru - nemācēšu teikt par griešanās ātrumu, bet printerī jamais kustās sparīgāk kā ŠD-5 pie 12V.  :: 
Vispār ar kādu shēmu to motoru varētu tā eleganti novadīt? Bez 100W rezistoriem un citādiem liekiem jaudas rijējiem?

----------


## Epis

uztaisīju jaunu topiku par fotodiodēm visus ieteikumus vēlams rakstīt tur (lai nepiesārņotu cnc topiku)
fiksi apskatījos google tad sanāk kad fotodiode ir ampēru ierīce (curent device) un tad vaig tās ampēras pārvērst par voltiem un šeit viena shēma ar opampu kā to itkā var izdarīt:
http://www.ecircuitcenter.com/Circuits/ ... opitov.htm

un otra shēma ir ar kautkādu tur stabilitātoru


šitādu variantu ir vērts Lodēt ??? kas zin moš sanāks  ::  kādu opampu lai ņem ??

nupat atradu vēlvienu piemēru http://www.physics.ucdavis.edu/Classes/ ... 02_rev.pdf
tur par opampiem ir rakstīts kad viņus var izmantot lai ģenerētu voltus kas ir proporcionāli ienākošajām ampērām  :: 
tad jau viss kārtībā jāiet uz veikalu pakaļ kādam opampam  ::

----------


## GuntisK

> Šeit par to soļu motoru, kuru pieminēju. Vadība no mikrokontrollera, draiveris līdzīgs kā linkā, tikai uz lauktranzistoriem.
> http://imlab.narod.ru/MechSys/StM_Reg/StM_Reg.htm


  ::  He- viņiem tai saitā pat paštaisīti soļu motori.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## abergs

Šeit optiskās peles LOGITECH M-SBF90 pārvietošanās datu nolasīšana caur pic kontrolleri:
http://rapidshare.com/files/37372135/TACHO.rar.html
Šī ir daļa no nepabeigta maizes darba (produkcijas :: apīra loksnes ātruma+nevienmērības mērītāja,mehānisko
tahoģeneratoru analoga), tādēļ programmā daudz lieka un pilnveidojama.Varbūt kādam būs vēlēšanās turpināt
CNC virzienā. Pašam paredzamā nakotnē nebūs laika.
Dati:
Pele-PS2  LOGITECH M-SBF90.Mēģināju arī USB  A4tech peli MOP-28 ar USB-PS2 pāreju, bet neiet.
Kontrolleris-PIC16F876-04/SP.
Kvarcs-12MHz,kontrolleris strādā normāli.
Izeja-impulsu platuma modulācija (2,5V +- peles pārvietošanās uz priekšu un atpakaļ)
Programma testēta uz maketa plates un strādā stabili.

----------


## GuntisK

Vakar skatījos uz kādām frekvencēm reāli ir spējīgs strādāt ДШИ-200-2-1 fullstep režīmā. Pasē uz šo solinieku ir rakstīts, ka frekvence ne mazāka par 1kHz. Max ko es spēju iegūt bija 1.8kHz, un arī tikai pie laidenas frekvences kāpināšanas. Tālāk motors apstājas un sāk pīkstēt-usjo,vairāk nevar.  ::  Reāli frekvence ar kuru vēl normāli strādā ir 1.2kHz. Tātad fullstep režīms-motoriem raksturīga lielāka iespēja noķert rezonansi šai režīmā, nekā kad izmanto half-step un micro-step režīmos. Plate ta man domāta full step.  ::  Tātad ko es gribētu uzvaicāt zinošākiem un pieredzējušākiem-half-step režīmā varētu iegūt lielāku ātrumu? Vai mazāka iespēja, ka motors "noķertu" rezonansi? Iesakiet kādu pārbaudītu shēmu,ar kuru varētu izspiest maximumu no ДШИ-200-2-1, saglabājot pie tam pietiekamu spēka momentu. A to visas ko atrodu ar GOOGLI ir vai nu izstrādes posmā esošas,vai nu par bargu naudu.  ::  
Guntis.

----------


## valmet

Gunti, priekš kam tev tādi ātrumi? Ja pieņemam , ka DŠI strādās jau ar 1000 apgr/sek (par ko gan reālā CNC galdā es šaubos) un vītņstieņa solis ir 4mm , tad 1000/4=250 mm/sec, jeb 15metri/min.

----------


## Epis

> ka DŠI strādās jau ar 1000 apgr/sek (par ko gan reālā CNC galdā es šaubos) un vītņstieņa solis ir 4mm , tad 1000/4=250 mm/sec, jeb 15metri/min.


 man liekas kad šeit ir kļūdiņa ja tas motors iet ar 1000apgr/s tad tas ir 60 000RPM  ::   laikam jau bīj domāts 1000rpm  ::  vai 1000soļi/sek = 300rpm.

----------


## GuntisK

Nē! Ne jau apgriezienus/sekundē es domāju!  ::  Tā ir frekvence ko es padevu uz STEP līniju. 1000Hz=5 apgr/sek. Bet fullstep režīmā to ir grūti iegūt.  ::  Ja motora asi cenšas noturēt ar roku, iestājas pauze-kā jau teicu, motors pīkst un nekas vairs nekustas.Varbūt pāriet uz HALF-STEP mode lai nebūtu tādu joku?
Vienā krievu saitā džeks DŠI200 uzdzina līdz 3000 apgr/min! Vēlāk iedošu linku-interesanti paskatīties.  ::

----------


## valmet

Ok, tiešām kļūdījos, no rīta tā domāšana nevedas. ::  1000/200=5 apgr/sek (300 apgr/min), 5x4=20 mm/sec,  jeb 1,2 metri/min, nelielam galdam pietiekoši.
 Uz šādu ātrumu man normālu motoru darbību izdevās sasniegt tikai pie 1/8 soļa, bet nu dažādiem motoriem tas noteikti var atšķirties.

----------


## GuntisK

http://cnckontroller.narod.ru/
DŠI200ais-3000 apgr/min.   ::   Video kreisajā stūrī, apakšā.

----------


## GuntisK

Kāds ir lietojis to epoksīdu, kas kur izskatās pēc plastilīna. Cik viņš izturīgs? Vītni tādā varētu uzdzīt? Gribu no tāda materiāla izveidot "mājiņas" buksēm. Pievilcīgs šis variants ir ar to, ka iespējams izveidot dajebkādas konfigurācijas formas.   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

ir tāds Industrialplasts -firma, taisa zobratus no plastmasas.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

> Kāds ir lietojis to epoksīdu, kas kur izskatās pēc plastilīna. Cik viņš izturīgs? Vītni tādā varētu uzdzīt? Gribu no tāda materiāla izveidot "mājiņas" buksēm. Pievilcīgs šis variants ir ar to, ka iespējams izveidot dajebkādas konfigurācijas formas.


 var var uzdziit  ::  ja kārtīgi viņu pirmstam samīca tad sanāk dikti izturīgs, bet tikai tas jādara ātri jo kas abas komponentes ir sajauktas tad max. 20 min. viņu var veidot līdz šis sāk palikt ciets.

----------


## GuntisK

Nu tad vajadzēs pamēģināt! Tnx.

----------


## GuntisK

Reku mans   ::  : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8xxt47xZcs   .

----------


## Mosfet

Tas motors kaut kā negrib griesties. Cik apgriezienu ir max?Un kas par shēmu?
Man tie stepperi ar pilnu soli griežas ap 800 apgr/ min. Shēma ir tilts, U bar 36V , strāvas stabilizācja PWM  1,7A uz spoles, motori silst bet tiek izmantoti radiatori, kas uzlikti uz motora.

----------


## GuntisK

Jā MOSFET, negrib viņi griezties!   ::   Shēma šitā: http://pminmo.com/3axis/3axis.htm  . Zini, būtu svētīgi, ja tu man atsūtītu, to shēmu pēc kuras tev iet. Radiatorus soliniekiem es varētu izgatavot, ar to problēmām nevajadzētu būt. Zini man liekas tai shēmai kaut kas nav kārtībā ar atgriezenisko EDS, jo pieliekot pirkstus pie IRFZ44ajiem jūt, ka viegli sit pa pirkstiem. Pamēģināju vienu pašu DSHI motoru pie testera pieslēgt-3 aprr/sec un rāda 42v!!!   ::  Bet tā, shēma uz maziem apgriezieniem strādā tīri ok. Max frekvence (step signāls) bija kkur 800Hz.  ::

----------


## Epis

manējie soļinieki arī neko ātrāk neiet ar to  xelotex 4 asu draiveri  ::  un tas pats kas tev kad uz lielākiem ātrumiem apstājās un  ruastās (tur ir alegro A3977 draiveris), cik atceros tad par šito jau tika runāts šeit paša Mosfet teiktais par to problēmu un mixed decay. kur informācijas ir samērā pamaz  :: 



> Jauktā strāvas novade jeb Mixed decay ir kombinācija starp lēno un ātro strāvas novadi H- tiltā pie PWM vai chopper strāvas regulēšanas metodi mikrosoļu rezīmā bet var ar panakumiem izmantot arī pilnu soļu rezīmā. Nopietnas infas nesmu redzējis ir vairāki razōtāji kā ALLEGRO, Toshiba, SSG ...... Var skatīt piem mikrenes A3983 vai TB6560. Pats sideju aizguvu no Allegro .


 ja pareizi atceros tad mosfets savus draiveru pirka gatavus (viens bīja kas baigi labos draiverus nopirka pa lēto vienā online shopā bet to postu vairs atrast nevaru   ::

----------


## GuntisK

Būtu labi pašam salikt tiešām *LABU* draiveri.  ::

----------


## Epis

JĀ labu draiveri + optisko enkoderi (tādu komplektiņu lai vismaz elektronika nav jāpērk (jāimportē), savādāk rodās tāda sajūta kad latvietis neko nevar pats uztaisīt (māk tikai importēt!) 
būs vēlreiz google jāpapeta tas mixed decay mode

Beidzot atradu rakstu kur ir aprakstīts labi + bildes kāda starpība starp slow decay mode un fast decay mode un ja izmanto abus divus kopā tad tas sanāk mixed decay mode īstanībā tas ir tas pats ko es visu laiku te rakstīju par to kad ja laiž motorā pretējo strāvu (negatīvo) kas motora pinumu izlādē ātrāk tad tas skaitās fast decay mode(ātrā izlāde!), ja to nedara un pinumu izlādē parastā variantā (atverot abus Htilta zemes tranzistorus tad tas ir slow decay mode (lēnā izlāde) un tākā ātrā izlādē tiek iesaistīta AC strāva tad motors ātrāk karst! un iesaka to ātro izlādi apvienot ar lēno, bet lai nejauktu galvu ar AC terminu tad motora pinums ātrās izlādes laikā neiet negatīvajos voltos(pretējā polaritātē ja vien netiek mainīts griešanās virziens! tātad volti visu laiku ir pozitīvi un to pretējo strāvu izmanto lai ātrāk motora pinumu izlādētu tādēļ tas motors ātrāk neiet jo pinumi itkā ar lieliem voltiem ātri uzlādējās bet viņus nevar ātri izlādēt ja neizmanto tos pašus lielos voltus !!! 
perfekts soļu motora sprieguma padeves vilnis, mikrosoļu režīmā, ir tas pats SĪNUS
šeit links kur smuki aprakstīti tie režīmi 
Intresanti kad šeit viņi priekš mirosoļu ģenerēšanas izmanto Comparātoru+ DAC konvertieri nevis vienu ADC konvertieri + fiksētu PWM frekvenci un tad mainās tikai tas % uzlādes ātruma laiks atkarībā no comparātora vērtības (kad tas uzlādē to pinumu līdz DAC norādītajai vērtībai(mikrosolim!)

lai šitādu brīnumu uztaisītu es ieteiktu izmantot vai nu mikreni (kādu atmegu vai attiny vai arī CPLD (visu 74xxxx mikreņu vietā!) savādāk būs baigā putra un grūti visu salodēt nemaz nerunājot par pārbaudi un kļūdu meklēšanu.
es nesen nopirku to attiny11 pa 60saņiem viņam ir iekšā Analogais comparātors  ::  vienīgi ieprogrammēt vēl viņu nevaru un moš tas kāju skaits būs pa mazu  :: 
http://europe.elecdesign.com/Articles/A ... 11436.html



un šeit neliels citāts no raksta par to mixed decay mode:
"MIXED-DECAY OPERATION
Automatic mixed decay-operation optimises the current chopping mode in order to achieve the best sinusoidal current waveform for microstepping. Slow decay has the advantage of minimum current ripple. However, when microstepping at higher step rates, slow-decay chopping may fail to properly regulate current on the falling slope of the sine wave when current is decreasing. This is a result of motor back EMF overriding the voltage applied to the motor, forcing the current to increase during the decay period. Fast decay solves the current-regulation problem of slow decay. With almost the full supply across the motor winding, it has the ability to get the current out of the winding quickly. The disadvantage of fast decay is increased current ripple, which in turn causes increased motor heating.

When the current reaches ITRIP, the device will go into fastdecay mode until the voltage on the RC terminal decays to the voltage on the PFD terminal. After this fast-decay portion, the device will switch to slow-decay mode for the remainder of the fixed "off" time period.

Although mixed decay improves microstepping performance, it will still have higher current ripple than slow decay. The best solution is to use a slow decay on the increasing slope of the sine wave and mixed decay on the falling slope of the sine-wave output, which the EasyStepper devices do automatically. When a step-command signal occurs on the step input, the translator automatically sequences the DACs to the next level. If the new DAC output level is lower than the previous level, the decay mode for that H-bridge will be set by the voltage level on the PFD input. If the new DAC level is equal to or higher than the previous level, the decay mode for that Hbridge will be slow decay. "

----------


## GuntisK

> JĀ labu draiveri + optisko enkoderi (tādu komplektiņu lai vismaz elektronika nav jāpērk (jāimportē), savādāk rodās tāda sajūta kad latvietis neko nevar pats uztaisīt (māk tikai importēt!)


 Te nu es tev piekrītu uz visiem 100%. Tas variants ar sīnusu mikrosoļu vadībai varētu būt labs. Atradu šādu shēmu --->  http://www.romanblack.com/lini.htm  . Diezgan vienkārša. Es pats domāju, ka tas PICs ar vienu motoru mierīgi spēj tikt galā.   ::  Kā vienmēr visu padarīšanu aizkavē mans slinkums, jāuzzīmē tik plate SPRINT LAYOUTā, tā tās detaļas vienai platei ir jau pie manis.  ::

----------


## Vikings

Šodien dabūju Padomju laika CNC stieples erozijas mašīnas pilnu aprakstu arvisām shēmām. Mašīnā stāv ŠD-5D1MU3 soļu motori. Cik saprotu, viņi strādā pussoļa režīmā, ja kādam interesē, visus aprakstus safoķēšu un ielikšu publiskai apskatei.  ::  Kā nekā lai gan veca, bet industriālā vadības bloka shēmas, kuru ideju varētu izpildīt ar modernākām metodēm. Te mašīnas un vadības skapja bildes ja nu kas.

----------


## GuntisK

Lai gan piecfāzu tas solinieks ir-ehh, liec gan apskatei!  ::  Tur tai otrā bildē ir redzams LCD?

----------


## Mosfet

Cienijamo Epi, es neesmu nevienu draiveri pircis, ar soļu motoru vadību  jau nodarbarbojos jau kādus 15 gadus un tos izmanto lai modernizētu, remontētu rūpnieciskos metālapstrādes darbgaldus. Tas ir viens no maniem maizes darbiem.Visa vadība ir pāsu domāta un atstrādāta. 
Un lūdzu neraksti atkal muļķibas par pret EDS iznīcināšanu, nu neko pretēju nedod iekša bet gan paver vaļā.
Parādi kādu normālu shēmu kur izmanto ADC lai regulētu strāvu stepperim . Ja tas griežas lēni tad var. Normāls risinājums ir labs komparators+DAC.Tiklā ir simtiem shēmu kas ir skolnieku līmenī un tādas vēl tie arī pārdotas ka salodēti kiti.
Un ar TTL nekas tur sarēzģīts tur nesanāk, vajag tikai mācēt
GuntiK tā shēma ir slikta - ar to domāju ka tā ļauj demostrēt kā griežas stepperis.Unipolārā spoļu vadība ir domāta unipolāriem stepperiem un tai ir zema lietderība. Bipolāra jeb H-tilta no motora var izspiest visu ko tas atļaujas un vēl+.
pirmais ieteikums ieliec diodes paralēli tinumiem diodes, pretējā virzienā vismaz 3A , 100 V, recoveri time ne lielāka par 50 nS,bet neliec šostkas pārejas tās ļoti jūtīgas uz pārspriegumiem.
Cik voltu ir U bar un cik liela ir balasta pretestība un vai tās ir katrai spolei vaj pa pāriem?  Var jau to shēmu izsviets bet var uzlabot. Domāju ka vērts ir šoto vēl pacensties.

----------


## GuntisK

> GuntiK tā shēma ir slikta - ar to domāju ka tā ļauj demostrēt kā griežas stepperis.Unipolārā spoļu vadība ir domāta unipolāriem stepperiem un tai ir zema lietderība. Bipolāra jeb H-tilta no motora var izspiest visu ko tas atļaujas un vēl+.
> pirmais ieteikums ieliec diodes paralēli tinumiem diodes, pretējā virzienā vismaz 3A , 100 V, recoveri time ne lielāka par 50 nS,bet neliec šostkas pārejas tās ļoti jūtīgas uz pārspriegumiem.
> Cik voltu ir U bar un cik liela ir balasta pretestība un vai tās ir katrai spolei vaj pa pāriem?  Var jau to shēmu izsviets bet var uzlabot. Domāju ka vērts ir šoto vēl pacensties.


 Nu tā shēma ir defaultā-visur netā mētājas dažādi tās varianti.  ::  Atbildu uz taviem jautājumiem. Spoles tiek iebarotas no 20v līdzstrāvas avota, pretestība slēgta tā kā parādīts ДШИ-200 pasē. Pretestība -4 omi 25w.  Bet karst tās pretestības- kaut vai kartupeļus uz viņām cep!   ::  Max strāva tinumā ieregulēta kā vajag-1,5A. Izsviest-bija tāda doma,bet padomāju, ka normāli tā shēma iet tikai uz relatīvi maziem ātrumiem, tāpēc iedomājos, ka varētu to izmantot soļinieku darbināšanai CNC transformatoru tinējā (puspabeigtais projekts), bet īstajam cnc frēzim likt kopā citu shēmu. Diodes paralēli tinumiem liku, bet tas maz ko deva.   ::   Drusku laidenāk gāja, bet kopumā mani neapmierināja gala rezultāts. Būtu labi, ja tu Mosfet padalītos ar kādu savu shēmu. Starp citu, nepaskatījies to linku kur es devu iepriekš-  http://www.romanblack.com/lini.htm . Šitāds variants būtu labs?   ::

----------


## Epis

Ko tad viņi viņi atver tajā Fast decay modā (abus augšējos vai ??  vai labo augšējo un kreiso apakšējo ??(es domāju kad šitāda kombinācija ir jāizmanto nevis iepriekšējā)
un ko tad dara tajā slow decay mode atver abus apakšējos? (kas pie Zemes pieslegti ) lai tas pinums izlādētos.

par comparātoriem tad es tā aizdomājos kā  viņi var uztaisīt uz 8 bit mikrenes kuras ADC knapi velk 16Ksps draiveri ar soļa ātrumu 200K soļi/s. tad vienīgais ir ar to iekšējo mikrenes comparātoru + ārējo DAC 

Es lasīju kad induktors ātrāk izlādējās, kad viņā ielaiž pretējo strāvu vai tad šitias apgalvojums ir nepareizs ??




> ja pareizi atceros tad mosfets savus draiveru pirka gatavus (viens bīja kas baigi labos draiverus nopirka pa lēto vienā online shopā bet to postu vairs atrast nevaru


 Tad tas bīj cits kas pirka tos draiverus!

Nupat atraduvienu aprakstu kur precīzāk izlustrēts tas fast decay mode un slow decay mode 
http://www.cs.uiowa.edu/~jones/step/circuits.html
šitajā bildē parastā darbīb A;D ir atvērti

un šeit ir tas fast decay mode kad visi Htilta tranzistori ir aizvērti ! īstanībā tas izskatās samērā stulbi kādēļ tad nevar atvērt C tranzistoru ?? sanāk kad caur diodēm strāva aizplūst atpakaļ uz + bet vai tad tā strāva nevar pate plūst uz to plusu jo diodes tač nekur nepazūd !!viņas visu laikutur ir tad visu laiku tā saģenerētā strāva var plūst atpakaļ tīklā ! kur problēma? man liekās kad jātver ir C un B tranzistori !! (nu vismaz C lai tās diodes nepārslogotu !

un šeit Slow decay mode

----------


## alterator

iekš Boot.lv furuma ir vairāki jau gatavi projekti, ar CNC darbagaldiem.

----------


## Epis

Atradu mājās savu L298 Dual Hbridge 40V-2A tranzistoru bloku, agrāk pirms 2 gadiem, mēģināju uz dullo uzlodēt pats  to draiveri, bet nekas negāja,  un tākā šeit tagat tas čoping tiek apspriests tad protams radās doma ka varētu pārlodēt tur visu pa jaunam kā pienākās ar atmegu8, Opampu (priekš curent sense pastiprinātāja) un DAC priekš komparātora un tad varētu apskatīties oscilā kā tas motors strādā un vadās, un to Fast decay apskatītes un arī manējo AC variantu iemēģināt (cerams kad nekas nenosvils  :: )

Taur ir JEtija Štrums vol1,2 Topiki par viņa frēzes veidošanu un kopā likšanu, tas laikam bij pirmais +-nopietnais topiks par CNC (pirmstam nekas tāds netika aprunāts) Tur nviņš nekādu paštaisītu elektroniku neveidoja tikai sakomplektēja frēzi no gatavām detaļām (es tādu minī frēzi jau sen sakomplektēju).
šeit tomēr ir vairāk runa iet, kā elektroniku pašam uztaisīt, nevis kā nopirkt gatavu un vadus pareizi salikt!

----------


## GuntisK

Nu pirmkārt CNC nav tikai viena plikā elektronika-galvenais tomēr ir pats mehānisms. Jetijs lai arī plates pasūtīja jau gatavas, mehāniku tomēr taisīja pats-tas nebija konstruktors. Kā piemēru, viņš, cik atceros ņēma vienu konstrukciju no cnczone.com. (?)

----------


## Epis

Tas arī, bet nu tākā štias ir elektronikas forums tad saprotams vairāk tomēr ir par elektroniku (motoriem, kontrolieriem,progām ) 
oftops ->
es šodien uztaisīju uz atmegas8 250-500Ksps    ::   ADC konvertieri no pašlodēta 5 bitu DAC konvertiera un iekšējā Atmegas8 comparātora skaties bildes fotodiodes topikā

----------


## GuntisK

> Tas arī, bet nu tākā štias ir elektronikas forums tad saprotams vairāk tomēr ir par elektroniku (motoriem, kontrolieriem,progām )


 Labi runāsim par elektroniku-pussoļa režīmā soļinieku arī moka rezonanse?

----------


## Epis

Es apskatījos teoreiz to tavu yotube video tu esi mēģinājis ar osciloskopu mērīt tos motora pinuma spriegumus??  noteikti kad oscila attēli varētu daudz ko izskaidrot  ::  
es nēsu vēl mēģinājis soļinieku mērīt bet varētu katkad pamēģināt kautvai paņemot to pašu xelotex gatavo draiveri starp curent sense rezistoru un zemi varētu to provi ņemt un tad to rezonansi varētu apskatītes oscila attēlā (kā viņa izpaužās un cik liela ir (tieši maniem motoriem  :: .

----------


## Vikings

Diemžēl nesanāk visu izdarīt tik āti kā pats gribēju, šait var redzēt par apm 70% saliktu DC motora vadību un pašu motoru. Uz plates stāv Atmega8535 procis, IR2113 lauktranzistoru draiveri un komparators strāvas stabilizēšanai. Vēl atvēlēta vieta 8bitīgam DAC, kurš noteiks komparatora pārslēgšanās slieksni, tā vietā šobrīd ir precizētais maiņrezistors. Tiem, kas grib jautāt kādēļ neizmantoju atmegas iekšējo komparatoru uzreiz atbildu, ja izmantotu iekšējo, tad tiktu aizņemta INT2 kāja, kas man paredzēta STEP signāla detektēšanai. Njā, šito domājot atklāju vēl vienu Atmela mīnusu salīdzinājumā ar PIC - nav iekšējā Vref priekš komparatora...

----------


## karloslv

vai tad atmega8535 nav pārtraukumu uz visām kājām, vajag tieši INT2?

*upd: paskatījos, tiešām nav. bēdīgi.* 

+
kāpēc vajag ar DAC vadīt strāvas slieksni, to taču var uzskatīt par konstantu noteiktam motoram? respektīvi, kas vainas maiņrezistoram (motorus taču bieži nemainīsi?)?

----------


## GuntisK

> Es apskatījos teoreiz to tavu yotube video tu esi mēģinājis ar osciloskopu mērīt tos motora pinuma spriegumus??  noteikti kad oscila attēli varētu daudz ko izskaidrot


 Diemžēl normāla oscila man nav.  ::  Varbūt tikai pēc 20. datuma dabūšu, tad arī varēs paskatīties, kas uz tiem pinumiem ir. Kurš ir licis kopā uz L297+L298 mikrām bāzēto solinieku draiveri? Interesē atsauksmes.

----------


## Vikings

> kāpēc vajag ar DAC vadīt strāvas slieksni, to taču var uzskatīt par konstantu noteiktam motoram? respektīvi, kas vainas maiņrezistoram (motorus taču bieži nemainīsi?)?


 Tas jau nav soļu motors. Tas ir kolektormotors. Doma tāda - mainot strāvu es mainu gan paātrinājumu gan reālo ātrumu. Ar vienu strāvu tas būtu ļoti grūti.

----------


## Epis

Vari INT2 vietā izmantot ICP (input capture pinu) tas kad parādīsies signāls ģenerēs pārtraukumu (+ noņems 16bit taimera laika intervālu (būs tev precīzi nomērīta ienākošā Step signāla frekvence !!
un tad atbrīvos comparātora ieja  :: 
Tev tam motorm enkoderis arī klāt pielikts (tas melnais aizmugurē?? )

----------


## Vikings

Enkoderis tur bija defaultā jau kad motoru dabūju.  ::  Tiesa gan, vēl neesmu mērījis cik iedaļas uz apgriezienu. Šobrīd pārāk daudz citu darbu...
Par to ICP vēl padomāšu, tāpat jau visa plate ir savākta, kaut ko kardināli mainīt negribas, ja strādās...

----------


## karloslv

Ja kolektormotors, tad viss skaidrs. Tad tikai lasi strāvu, laid iekšā PID kontrolierī un kontrolē PWM aizpildījumu.

----------


## Vikings

Man gan doma ir nevis lasīt strāvu, bet lai PID kontrolē strāvu atkarībā no padoto/neizpildīto soļu skaita.
Apmēram tā - galvenais procis (vai PC) padod soļa signālu, motora procis beidz bremzēt un sāk griezt motoru, jo vairāk soļu un ilgākā laikā nav izpildīts, jo ātrāk motors tiek griezts līdz sasniedz vajadzīgo skaitu attiecīgajā virzienā. Iespējams, vajadzēs motoru arī piebremzēt pirms sasniegs vajadzīgo koordināti, bet par to laikam atbild PID algoritma D sastāvdaļa. Regulēšana vēl neesmu ļoti iedziļinājies, kad būs laiks, panākšu lai vismaz kaut kā motoru varētu grozīt uz vienu un otru pusi un noieto soļu skaitu atainotu caur RS232.
Strāvu arī varētu lasīt, bet tas drīzāk intereses pēc lai redzētu kā mainās motora patēriņš no noslodzes/ātruma/paātrinājuma utt.

----------


## karloslv

lai kaut ko kontrolētu, ir jāzina, cik liels tas ir. nevar nelasīt strāvu un teikt, ka tur ir 1A. 
regulēšanas būtība ir šāda:
1) tev ir mainīgais, kuru vajag kontrolēt/sasniegt (piemēram, koordināti)
2) tev ir sistēma, kurai kaut ko var mainīt (reāli tu vari mainīt tikai PWM ciklu/motoru virzienu, neko vairāk)
3) tev ir atgriezeniskā saite no sistēmas (var lasīt pozīciju, ja ir tāds sensors, var lasīt ātrumu, var lasīt paātrinājumu, var lasīt strāvu vai spriegumu)

visvienkāršākais, ja atgriezeniskā saite ir tas pats, kas jākontrolē - piemēram, pozīcija. tad tikai salīdzini, par cik kļūdies un attiecīgi rīkojies. taču bieži vien ar vienu cilpu nepietiek, tādēļ ievieš dubultās vai pat trīskāršās (pocīzija / ātrums, pozīcija / ātrums / strāva). konkrēti ātruma un strāvas lielumi nav būtiski, to kontrolēšana tikai paātrina pozīcijas sasniegšanu, kas arī ir viss, kas nepieciešams tādam CNC.

piemērs trīskāršajai cilpai: http://www.gmrt.ncra.tifr.res.in/gmrt_h ... de189.html

----------


## Vikings

Šajā gadījumā man ir pozīcijas atgriezeniskā saite - enkoderis, kurš jau ir iebūvēts motorā. Es jau teicu, ka neesmu vadības algoritmā iedziļinājies kārtīgi laika trūkuma dēļ. Es gan biju iedomājies, ka ātruma un pozīcijas kontrole varētu "kauties" viena ar otru, ja nu viena grib griezt ātrāk motoru, bet otra bremzēt. Tomēr Tevis dotajā linkā esošā shēmiņa vedina uz tādu domu, ka regulatorus var slēgt tādā kā "virknē", lai katrs nākošais ņem vērā iepriekšējā rezultātu. OK, varbūt šobrīd murgoju, bet kad būs laik, pastrādāšu reāli pie koda, lai vismaz kaut kas notiktu.

----------


## Epis

> noieto soļu skaitu atainotu caur RS232.


 Kā tu šito domā slēgt klāt pie  kompja vai kādas citas ierīces ar displeju ??

īstanībā lielākā problēma jau ir tur kad trūkst kodu testēšanas un analogo signaļu testēšanas isntrumentu lai pārbaudītu kā kods strādā, pagaidām es vēl savējo test ierīci nēsu līdz galam pabeidzis  ::  pēc šitiā enkodera būves ķeršos klāt un pabeigšu savu FPGA iekšējo signālu oscila progu  ::  jo nekādu citu instrumentu man nav (2 kanālu oscils nav nopietns instruments priekš sarežģitu sistēmu pārbaudes itseviķi iekšējo procesu signālu pārbaudes un vākšanas vēlaikai izpētei.

----------


## garamgajejs

Sveiciens visiem CNC faniem! 
Nejauši ieraudzīju, ka ir cilvēki, kuri paši būvē robotus un, cik noprotu, saprot šīs lietas OK. Neesmu tāds elektronikas guru, mana pieredze ir programmēt un ražot mēbeļu detaļas un eksperimentēt ar mašīnām, kaut CNC uzbūvi un darbības principus zinu, cerams, puslīdz normāli. Nekas nekad nav palicis neuztaisīts četru gadu laikā un daudz knifi atkosti. Šo laiku strādāju ārzemēs un biju nolēmis tagad mēģināt kaut ko darīt Latvijā. Kokapstrādē bijuši piedāvājumi strādāt par operatoru-iestatītāju-programmētāju, bet, godīgi sakot, nekā baigi dižā. Varbūt iepriekšējā pieredze traucē pieņemt lietas, kādas tās šeit ir. Bija doma pārorientēties uz metālapstrādi, bet, tā kā šī tehnoloģija man ir bez prakses, darba piedāvājumus neesmu saņēmis, kaut arī ir iespējams paralēli darbam mācīties un tas nebūtu ilgs periods. Varbūt jau zinošo ir vairāk kā vakanču? Kokapstrādes lietās uz BIESSE ROVER 24,30,35 "iebraucu" ātri un bez speciālām skolām (apm.nedēļas laikā), bija iespēja darboties arī granīta apstrādē uz BRETON 250 (patstāvīgi sāku strādāt pēc 4 dienām). Bija tikai jāsaprot, ka XNC un SINUMERIK ir bāzēti uz tām pašām ISO un G instrukcijām, tāpēc nekas pārdabīgs nebūtu darboties ar FANUC un MAZATROL kontrolēm, kuras esmu iespēju robežās arī redzējis dabā. Vienkārši laikam kaut ko nesaprotu tai darba tirgū. Varbūt iemeslus zin kāds no Jums? Sanāca atkāpe no šī foruma pamattēmas bet lūdzu to uztvert kā parastu jautājumu.

----------


## Vikings

Cik zinu, mums darbā trūkst programmētāji, ir viens liels darbagalds Mikron VC1000C, kas stāv bez darba. Tiesa gan - darba profils ir tīra metālapstrāde, presformu un štanču ražošana. Tā kā - ja ir interese atsūti PM, varu apjautāties.

----------


## karloslv

Vikings: ja tev ir enkoderis, tad jau arī ātrumu vari dabūt. Gan jau, tiekot līdz programmēšanai, viss kļūs skaidrāks, bet vispār kontroles neliek tā, lai tās kautos  ::  Noteikti pastāsti, kā veicas ar kontroliera izveidi, kad taps gatavāks. Es domāju, tur ir vērts atsevišķu tematu izvērst.

----------


## Epis

VIking kā tu domā to noieto soļu skaitu atainotu caur RS232. ???? (izmatosi kādu displeju ??

Man tajā kontrollē ar PID intresē cik liels labums ir notā cikla ātruma (dāžiem PID pārbaude iet ar 1Khz citiem ar 10Khz un tad gribās redzēt dzīvē, cik liels % uzlabojums ir palielinot to ātrumu !! 
njā google ir pilns ar tām PID formulām un litratūras, bet gan jau tur ir savi knifi, kas jāatkož un par to varētu atsevišķu topiku taisīt.
Drīz jābūt jaunai Foruma sadaļai priekš CNC un visu kas ap cnc   ::  kad būs gatavs tad pārejam uz turieni.

----------


## karloslv

nekāds tur uzlabojums. kontrole pēc teorijas ir nepārtraukts (analogs) process (analīzei izmanto laplasa transformāciju), taču dzīvē mēs vairs praktiski nelietojam analogos skaitļotājus (pamēģini uz opampiem uztaisīt kontroles cilpu), tāpēc tas nepārtauktais process tiek diskretizēts ar kaut kādu noteiktu frekvenci, un tā analīzei un realizēšanai jau izmanto z-transformāciju. 
naikvista un šenona likumi arī šeit nav atcelti, tāpēc diskretizācijas frekvencei jābūt pietiekami augstai, lai nesāktos gļuki, un arī analogajā daļā vēlams ielikt zemfrekvences filtrus.

----------


## Vikings

> VIking kā tu domā to noieto soļu skaitu atainotu caur RS232?


 Vnk izmantošu PC ar termināļa progu, kas rādīs COM portā notiekošo. Motora kontrolieris datus sūtīs teksta veidā. Tā jau var ne tikai apgriezienus, bet daudzus citus parametrus reālajā laikā sūtīt, lai vērotu kontrolierī notiekošo. Manuprāt, labs debugošanas veids.

----------


## Epis

Ieliec viking to progas nosaukumu (gribās arī pamēģināt)

----------


## Vikings

Kaut vai tas pats HyperTerminal, kas ir Windowsam defaultā klāt. Vēl man patīk tāda proga kā Putty. Viņas ir milzumlielais daudzums.

----------


## Vikings

Šobrīd sava CNC vadības bloka veidošanu uz brīdi pārtraukšu, lai nedaudz modernizētu augstāk minēto stieples erozijas mašīnu (apraksti arī būs, kad dabūšu skeneri). Doma ir to izvirzīt primāri, lai par samaksu paprasītu izfrēzēt savas CNC mašīnas lielākās metāla detaļas.

----------


## Raimonds1

cik mm varees erodeet ar to aparaatu uun kaada kjiimija?

----------


## Vikings

Tā ir stieples erozijas mašīna - tas ir līdzīgi kā figūrzāģis vai plazmas grieznis. Griešana notiek divās plaknēs - X un Y ar stiepli. Princips ir tāds, ka starp stiepli un metāla detaļu plūst strāva, tiek uzturēta neliela dzirkstele un tādā veidā var izgriezt metālā vajadzīgo kontūru. Viss process noteik noteiktas vadītspējas ūdenī. Es šo tehnoloģisko procesu īpaši nepārzinu, tādēļ neko daudz nevaru izstāstīt.

----------


## Raimonds1

dabuuju kaut kaadu soljinieku, 3 vadi araa, ne spriegums, ne njuutonmetri, ne ampeeri nav noraadiiti - kaa man vinju apguut - ar maziem spriegumiem un eksperimentiem ?

----------


## karloslv

3 vadi nu gan neizskatās pēc soļinieka  ::

----------


## Epis

ja motors kustās pa soļiem tad tas ir soļinieks un ar 3 vadiem ir tikai Unipolārie soļinieki (2 pinumi kur abiem pinumiem iekšējie vadi ir kopā (tas pats kas bipolārais 4 vadu tikai 2 vadi kopā saslēgti ) 
Pirmais ko tu vari darīt ir noteikt kur ir centra vads un to var izdarīt pārbaudot pretestību un būs 2 varianti kur vienam no variantiem būs 2x lielāka pretestība un tad tā būs abu pinumumu kopējā, un tur kur ir 2x mazāka tad tie ir atsevišķie pinumi principā atrodi vidējo vadu un tālāk slēdz pēc google shēmām (tur ir shēmas 3 vadu unipolārajiem soļiniekiem)

----------


## Vikings

Tikpat labi tas var būt kaut kāds 3fāzu servo. Tas tādā gadījumā ja pretestība starp visiem vadiem ir vienāda.

----------


## Epis

cik tad tam 3 fāžu servo ir pinumi ?? (man liekās ka 3 un ja 3 tad ar 3 vadiem ir pa maz jābūt 4 centra vadam tad visu avaigznē var saslēgt,  bet ar 3 vadiem vairāk par 2 pinumiem saslēgt nevar (tā vismaz man liekās ).

----------


## Vikings

3fāzu motoru var saslēgt gan zvaigznes, gan trijstūra slēgumā. Trijstūra slēgumā ārā nāk tikai trīs vadi, zvaigznes slēgumā vidu konkrētos gadījumos var arī vienkārši nekur nepieslēgt, jo principā vidū strāvas kompensējas un ir nulle, tā kā jēgas slēgt pie nulles nav - tāpat nekas tur neplūdīs.
Reku zvaigzne:

Un trijstūris (arī saukts par Deltu):

----------


## Raimonds1

peec lieluma apmeeram diametrs - kaa resnajaam 1.5 voltu baterijaam, garums - kaa divas kopaa, vadi 3, stekeris, vadi tievi, ne vairaak par paaris ampeeriem

----------


## Vikings

Brr, tikpat labi tas var būt kolektordzinējs, pamēģini pamērīt pretestību starp vadiem...

----------


## valmet

Diez vai tas ir soļu motors, tāda izmēra (tievus,garus) neesmu manījis. Soļinieku ar pastāvīgo magnētu var atšķirt pagriežot ar roku asi, var just ka tā griežas nevis vienmērīgi, bet ar soļiem, pie tam jo spēcīgāks motors, jo grūtāk pagriezt.

----------


## Vikings

Tātad - top vadības bloks priekš sešfāzu soļumotora ŠD5-D1-MU3. Par smadzeni domāju izmantot MAX II CPLD mikroshēmu. Pamatā jau intereses pēc, jo neko nopietnu uz programmējamās loģikas vēl neesmu taisījis. Strāvas stabilizācija ir ar komparatoru. Strādā forši, man patīk. Tomēr ir problēmas ar paša motora griešanu. Griezties ta griežas, bet nevienmērīgi. Ātrums nav pie vainas, ekperimentēju ar 2Hz soļa frekvenci. Ir apmēram tā - trīs soļi iet ar tādu, kā sitienu nu kā jau soļu motors. Tad vairāki soļi ir ļoti lēzeni - no vienas pozīcijas uz otru pāriet nevis ar sitienu, bet pamazām. Tad vēl liekas, ka daži soļi ir lielāki par citiem. Iedomājos pieslēgt citu motoru. Pagrābu vienu unipolāro stepperi, pieslēdzu, palaboju programmu un šis griežas perfekti. Izdevās uzdzīt līdz aptuveni 400 rpm. Mhh, tad nu nesaprotu, vai ir vaina motorā vai nepariezi viņu vadu. Motoram jāstrādā pussoļa režīmā, tāpat kā http://imlab.narod.ru/MechSys/StM_Reg/StM_Reg.htm. Starp citu - mana shēma strādā no 24V, oriģinālais vadības bloks strādāja no 65V barošanas, šodien varbūt pamēģināšu pieslēgt savu shēmu pie 70V barokļa, redzēs kā būs.
Te būs mana vadības bloka bilde, nekliedziet, ka ļoti nekārtīgi, es zinu, man pašam nepatīk, tā tas būs tikai kamēr tiks eksperimantēts, vēlāk, protams, tiks pasūtīta PCB, kad būs panākta normāla motora vadība. Kreisajā pusē redzams pieslēgtais unipolārais steperis, tam blakus draiveru bloks, pa vidu plate ar MAX II un komparatoriem, augšā esošā plate ar diodītēm attēlo soļa signālu un labajā pusē ir 6fāzu soļu motors.


EDIT: Laikam atradu vainu. Sagriezu mazu strāvu unipolārajam steperim un šis sāka uzvesties līdzīgi kā lielais - atšķirīgi soļi, raustīšanās. Nu tad skaidrs - strāva par mazu. Tātad - pieliku atpakaļ lielo motoru,  sagriezu lielāku strāvu un ir manāmi uzlabojumi. Tā kā - jāceļ vien spriegums uz augšu lai var strāvu pacelt līdz nominālajai tinuma strāvai - 3A un tad visam vajadzētu būt OK. Teorētiski...

----------


## Raimonds1

6.5 omi visos variantos tam motoram starp 1un 2 ; 2 un 3 ; 3 un 1

----------


## Vikings

> 6.5 omi visos variantos tam motoram starp 1un 2 ; 2 un 3 ; 3 un 1


 Tad jau tiešām laikam servo. Lai viņu vadītu, visdrīzāk, vajadzēs sešus tranzistorus un mikrokontrolieri.

Jautājums - kā vislabāk izvēlēties frekvenci ar kādu tiek stabilizēta soļu motora tinumā plūstošā strāva?

----------


## Epis

beidzot kādam kautkas iet  ::  ieliec Viking shēmu (kā tu tur visu salodēji un ko īsti izmantoji lai var papētīt tuvāk  ::  
tagat kad tev iet pinais solis (un pus solis ) pamēģini uztaisīt ar mikrosoļiem -> uzlodē kādu rezistoru R/2R 3-4bitu DAC konvertieri (8-16mikrosoļiem)  un grūd comparātora iejā un tad pastāsti kā gāja. 

Tai max 2 cpld gadījumā nav tie diferneciālie PINi kā LVDS ja ir tad pamēģini tos comparātora vietā (tikai šitiem vaig 2.5V barošanu (es uz to nupat uzkāros manam dev.kitam pie visiem IO ir 3.3V, būs jāmēģina uz pašlodētās fpga plates (viesiem IO jāliek 2.5V  ::  )
apstījos max II nav šitie difernciālie IO  ::  
Kā ar tiem FAst,slow decay režīmiem ?? pamēģini kādu.

----------


## Vikings

Nāksies gan tevi bišķi apbēdināt:
1. man nevajag mikrosoļus, jo šis bloks būs kā aizvietotājs mašīnas oriģinālajam vadības blokam, viņš strādā pussoļa režīmā, tā kā pie tā arī palikšu.
2. Fast un slow decay neesmu pētījis, bet kā sapratu viņiem vajag H tiltu uz katru vijumu. 6fāzu motors. 6 H tilti? 24 tranzistori 6 vietā? Uj, nu ne šoreiz...  :: 
3. šodien shēmu neielikšu, tūlīt maiņa sāksies, nav laika zīmēt, rīt ielikšu.

----------


## Vikings

Shēmas - tagadējā un topošā. Abu shēmu vadības izeja un kontroles ieejas tiek slēgtas pie MAX II mikroshēmas, to nezīmēju.

Tagadējai ir tiešām stulba tranzistoru vadība, nav komparatoru aizsardzība pret ieejas pārspriegumu, nav pārslodzes aizsardzības.


Topošajai shēmai izmantošu lauktranzistoru vadības mikroshēmu. Invertors mikroshēmas ieejā ir domāts buferis, kas pacels 3,3V ieejas signālu uz IR2117 vadībai nepieciešamo spriegumu. Komparatoru ieejā tiek slēgta ķēde no rezistora un stabilitrona, lai aizsargātu komparatora ieeju pret pārspriegumiem, ja tādi rodas. Pēc shēmas apakšā esošais komparators domāts pārslodzes aizsardzībai, tas būs viens uz visiem vijumiem, uz viņu spriegums no current sense rezistoriem tiks savākts caur diodēm. Šai shēmai domāju projektēt un pasūtīt PCB, šis jau būs reāli strādājošs variants.

----------


## Epis

Vakar ņemoties ar DC-DC L5973D pārveidotāju (40V-2.5-3A), regulējot viņu no 3.3V uz 2.5, atradu dokumentus ST mājaslapā 
par to kā pielietot šito mazo regulātoru čoper vajadzībām šeit dok. nosaukums:
APPLICATION IDEAS: DRIVING LEDs USING L497x, L597x, L692x DC-DC CONVERTERS FAMILIES
šitājā pamācībā ir aprakstīts variants kā vadīt Led diodes izmantojot šito L5973D kā Curent sorce un tas nozīmē kad šeit var noregulēt  ejopšo ampēru daudzumu (ar curent sense rezutoru) un tad convertieris pats ģenerēs vajadzīgos voltus (un pie lieliem voltiem taisīs to PWM vis kas jādara ir tajā FB(feed back) pinā jālaiž iekšā curent sense rezistora volti (un jāpieregulē tā lai pie vajadzīgām ampērām sprieguma līmenis būtu pie 1.2V (jo comparātoram otrā iejā ir 1.2V)
(šitam convertierim tas comparātors un pārējā oģika ir iekšā) 
pārveidotājs maksā lēti ap 1ls ormxā jābūt un ļoti mazs SOP8 iepakums (var arī ņemt citu pārveidotāju jo lielāko daļu var štiā saslēgt lai ierobežotu strāvas daudzumu!)
šitas variants varētu būt tāds FIksais un tad pēc šitā varētu iet visi H tilta tranzistori un vairs nebūtu jāuztraucās kad motoram tiek pa daudz strāvās  :: 

galvnais šitam pārveidotājam 7. pinu 3.3 Vref nekur bez vajadzības klāt neslēgt (var izmantot lai paceltu tā curent sense rezistora voltu līmeni līdz tiem 1.2 (tur ir shēmas), bet tā viņu slēgt pie Vout izejas īsti nevar (es tā bīju savu PCB uzprojektējis un vakar visu dienu nomocījos lai atrastu problēmu kādēļ man voltu līmeņi nemainās un tad arī nācās lasīt šitos aprakstus kur arī pieleca kas jādara un kā viss tur darbojās.

----------


## Vikings

1. ja uztaisīsi pārveidotāju par strāvas regulatoru, kā viņu slēgsi iekšā un ārā (nu tipa lai būtu soļa signāls)?
2. Atkal nesaprotu - ja jau redzi tādu resursu FPGA un CPLD mikrenēs tad kādēļ neizmanto viņas strāvas vadīšanai? Varēsi frekvenci regulēt un vajadzības gadījumā loģiku savādāku uztaisīt. Un LM393 komparatorus ar var dabūt SO-8 korpusā.

----------


## Epis

1. vienkārši šitāds pārveidotājs var atrasties pirms vai pēc H tilta tranzistoriem un tad tranzistoru darbs vairs nebūtu taisīt to choping to jau būs izdarījis L5973d (tad sanāk katram pinumam vaidzēs savu L5973d).
2. es tā iedomājos kad šitas varētu derēt tiem kam slinkums kodēt mikreni,vai fpga un tad šitas ir tāds baigi compakts lēts variants (domāts tā lielā jaudas rezistora vietā, kas to strāvu ierobožo un tagat to var aizvietot ar šito un lieta darīta  ::  


oftops
 Visu rītu nočhakarējos ar savu fpga JTAG prgrammeri, lai viņš programmētu fpga ar 2.5V un beidzot aizgāja  ::  tagat varēšu pārbaudīt difernciālos LVDS pinus ar comparātoriem.

----------


## Mosfet

Viking

Apskatijos tavu shēmu un redzu dažas nepilnības un kļūdas
1Ja tiek izmantota IR2117 un lauķis ir slēgts lai vadītu High side slodzi tad slodzi slēdz pie source nevis pie drain.Ja Low side tad D3 un C2 atkrīt.Ja high side variantā pie C2 ja tas ir 10 mkF kas ir ļoti par daudz D3 ir par švaku strāvas ziņa.Nezinu kas par Mosfetu bet gates ķedi varētu veidot labāku
2.Nav saprotama D2 un D4 nozīme pie komparatoriem.
3 Atbalsta spriegums  12V un to padošana uz komparatora nav veiksmīga labāk butu dalītājs vai samazināt to uz 2,5 V ko ieprieķš stabilizē.
3.Jautājums strāvas stabilizācija ir ar chopperi vai PWM? Ja chopperis tad 65V ir par lielu ,optimāls butu ap 36 -48v.
Tas nu ir tikai mans viedoklis
Lai no šī motora izspiestu max  ietecams veidot tiltu un strāvu stabilizēt ar PWM ar fekvenci 18 -21 kHz.  Jo rūpnīcas testas hēma ir reti anarheiska un arī iegūtie dati motoram ir nepareizi -samazināti.

Epi izlasi datu lapu un tad kautko raksti par L5973
tai frekvence ir 250 khz un tā ir fiksēta tas tev zināšanai un DC stabilizatori navv " piemēroti" lai stabilizētu motora strāvu.Tas arī tev zināšanai.
Un vai tu zini ka strāda H-tilts? citādi raksti visādas muļķības.

----------


## Vikings

1. Šo punktu es jau daļēji esmu pārdomājis, tiks izmantota high-side. Tiesa gan, es nesaskatu īpašu iemeslu kādēļ nedrīkstētu izmantot shēmu šādā slēgumā. Var kādās norādes kam jāpiegriež vērība?
D3 es pārdomāju, likšu 1N4007 vai drīzāk kaut ko ātrāku. Galvenokārt jau sprieguma pēc, jo viņai jātur 65+12 tas ir 77V, kas jau ir virs Urmax. Njā, paldies par norādi uz strāvu.
Nesapratu ko vajag uzlabot Mosfeta vadībā? Es biju sapratis, ka viss nepieciešamais ir IR2117 jau iekšā, aprakstā papildus bija tikai rezistors. Kādi būtu ieteikumi labākai vadībai?
2. D2 un D4 ir domāti aizsardzībai pret pārspriegumu. Nu, piemēram, ja nu izeja saiet uz īso ar  +65V, sanāk, ka uz mirkli uz current sense rezistora būs tie paši 65V, kas komparatoram būtu bīsatami.
3. Apdomāšu. Likšu daudzapgriezienu pieskaņošanas rezistorus, lai precīzāk pieregulētu. Atbalsta spriegumu varētu ņemt arī no 5V.
4. PWM arī ir domāts. Tikai frekvenci nezināju, šobrīd prototipam ir 8kHz, pīkstoņa drausmīga. Kādēļ tieši robežā 18 - 21 kHz?

Paldies par norādēm.

----------


## Mosfet

1.IR Application Note AN-978        5 Lpp.
Low side topoloģija manuprat ir labāka sekojošo iemeslu dēļ
a) Efektīvāka pret EDS iznīcināšana. 
b)  Var neizmantot IR2117 kas ir samērā dārgs(Cena ap 5 Ls pēc Tevalo), izveidot uz 3 traņžiem diskŗetu draiveri kas nav sliktāks kā IR2117, vai lietot lētākus Low side driverus piem MC3415X.
c Iespēja izmantot lielāku U bar motoram, "nav" negatīva pīkā uz Rsense.

2. Par 1n400X nevar izmantot jo ir lēnas Trec max =75 ns
3. Ubar 65V PWM režima ir par lielu t on būs mazs, ieteikums max 48 V (36-48V)
4. C2 par lielu un tikai ne elektrolītu ,iesaku 20x lielāku nekā C min, stepperiem 1-1,5 mkf plēve.Vispār pie maziem soļiem ( 2Hz un mazāk) vajadzēs ārejo charge pump (piem 555 timer) ja lieto High side topoloģiju skatīt Application Note AN-978 15 zim , kas vēl ir mīnus High side topoloģijai.
5 Par gate ieteikums lēnāk On ātrāk OF R5 līdz 100 vai vairāk paralēli diode kas virknē ar 47-33 om tas ja  IRF540 
6 komparators jau ierobežos I max tākā liktvēl stabiltronu ir nevajadzīgi. Jāpadomā par ieejas filtru kas nāk no Rsense. ja arī izmanto tad 1k pretestības ir par mazu un otrkārt zeners ir par lēnu 
 tad jāliek supresora diode. Gribētos vēl redzēt kur pieslēgts komparators kas atbild  par īslēgumu.
7. Labāk būtu referenci barot no atseviška stabilizatora ar mazu temp dreifu un maziem trokšņiem piem TL431.
8 PWM 18-21 khZ ir atrasti pēc min  zudumiem  pie min trokšņiem un vēl katram piemeklē induvidāli.

P.S Personīgo E-mailu atbildēšu pēc pāris dienām

----------


## Vikings

1. 
b) Tevalo IR2117 maksā 2,64, citur viņa maksā nedaudz virs lata, tā kā nav tik traki.
c) Negatīvo pīķi taču novērsīs paralēli tinumam ieslēgtā diode.

2. BAV21 - 200V 0,2A, 50ns.
3. Ubar es gan nevaru samazināt, tāds mašīnā jau ir oriģinālais barošanas spriegums.
4. OK, ņemšu vērā.
5. Tranzistors IRF 640. Tikai jautājums atkal kādēļ lēnāk ON, ātrāk OFF...
6. Ko filtrēt nost? Visu, kas ir kādas 2x lielāks par PWM frekvenci? Īsslēguma komparatora ieeja slēdzas pie current sense rezistora, bet izeja slēdzas pie smadzenes, kas īsslēguma gadījumā atslēdz visas izejas. Līdzīgi veidots arī oriģinālais vadības bloks.
7. OK, ņemšu vērā.

----------


## Mosfet

1. Kur ir2117 ir virs lata, ja nav kara noslēpums?
C) Tik labi viss nebūs, bet tas ir atsevišķi aprunājams. R sense ar mazu induktivitāti , vislabāk Dale.

2 var tikai labāk lietot 1 -2 A dides būs drošāk 
3.Ja tas rūpnieciskasi agregāts tad shēma ir diviem barošanas līmeņiem. Tad atliek vienīgi cīnities ar trokšniem. Tāda gadijumā vērts ir domāt par opto izolētu spēka atslēgām. Bet var izveidot atsevišķu barokli.
4 Mazāk trokšņo, vieglāk strā'dāt un skatīt Mosfet  vadības teoriju.
6. Uz sense R ir trokšnu izmetumi harmoniku formā sevišķi uz On impulsa frontes, tāpēc janodala tā  teikt vid strāva. Komparatoram ieejā virknē  R 10k -47 k un C10nF-33nF uz zemi .Precīzu kapacitāti piemeklē ,kad ir izveidota plate, un viss salēgts. Ar oscili to labi var redzēt cik fronte ir "netīrā", tad arī piedzen RC filtru.Savas korekcijas arī ienes'pats komparators, cik ātrs .
par aizsadzību tāir par lēnu, un lauķi lido miskastē. Labāk 3 tranžu trigeri un pa taisno uz jaudas atslēgas buferi , pēc tam var atslēgt pārējās atslēgas. Tas ir vēl viens mīnus lieliem U barošanas spriegumiem

----------


## Vikings

1. Kara noslēpums? Ne taču. Argus. Bet maz viņiem to ir uz vietas. Ceru, ka par citu reklamēšanu neatraušos banu.  :: 
 c) Varbūt sapratu - diodes nostrādāšanas laikā būs šis pīķis?
2. BYV27-200 200V 2A 25ns
3. Šo punktu īsti nesapratu. Barošana ir trīsfāzu trafs, bet izejā piemērotākais spriegums ir 65V. Varbūt ar trafa ieejas galiem var paeksperimentēt, lai samazinātu izejas spriegumu. Pēc shēmas izskatās, ka var.
4. OK, skatīšos teoriju.
6. Skaidrs, kaut kā tā jau arī domāju. Iespējams, tas ir vienas mana bloka problēmas cēlonis.
7. OK, doma tāda - lai aizsardzības komparators slēdz iekšā trigeri, kas atslēdz barošanu jaudas galam. Izslēgt šo trigeri varēs, kad no smadzenes pienāks attiecīgs Reset impulss. Shēmā tāds ir paredzēts.

Vēl gribēju jautāt kas ir šie bieži pieminētie trokšņi? Trokšņi barošanā?

----------


## Epis

man tagt ir jauns plāns savas CNC elektronikas būvē, plāns mainījās tādēļ kad es pēdējās 2 nedēļaš atklāju (nejauši) jaunu fpga mikrenes pielietojumu (kā ADC pārveidotāju izmantojot LVPECL,LVDS un citus diferenciālā standrta pinus vai ārējo comparātoru par šito detalizētāks apraksts ir topikā "būvējam ADC ar atmegu8 vai fpga" mikreņu sadaļā) līdz ar to tagat es domāju izmantot fpga ne tikai digitālo signālu apstrādei bet arī analogo signālu detektēšanai un citādām darbībām un sanāk kad teorētiski ar 1 fpga + pāris loģikas shēmas(comparātori,bufferi, serial-parallel convertieri) var uztaisīt pilnīgi visu motoru vadību (ar choperi+mikrosoļi utt.) + dekodēt SIN enkodera signālus (kautvai 1Mega soļi sekundē ātrumu  ::  + vēl viskautko kas tik ienāk prātā. un priekš šitā visa laikam būs jātaisa jauna plate ar minimums kādiem 24X (comparātors + 8bit DAC) blokiem katrai asij 6 bloki (2 sin enkoderiem katram pa 2 kopā jau 4 + soļiniekam katram tinumam 1bloks kopā 6 ->1 motoram  ::   x4 motori = 24bloki) .
 kā galvenā FPGA ir doma izmantot jauno lattice ECP2-6 15$(sāka nupat tirgoties online storā)   ::   super lēto + jaudīgo fpga ar 3 sysDSP blokiem (kopā ap 3.5 GMACS + šitai mikrenei LVPELC pini ir uz visiem diferenciāliem kanāliem manam cyclone II tie pini bīja tikai uz clock iejām tātad kopā tikai 4 bet eCP2 to būs pa pillo. 
Bet pirms domāt par jauno plati būs jāuztaisa kāds testa variants uz pašreizējās plates viena motora vadīšanai un tad redzēs kā tur viss strādā. 
+ jāpamācās bišķi pa tiem tranzistoriem jo no šitās jūsu diskusījas neko daudz saprast nevar (tukša bilde!)

----------


## GuntisK

Sveiki!   ::   Pa to pusotru nedēļu ko es pavadīju Āfrikā šķiet, ka visi sākušies pie profesionālu cnc skapju būvēšanas.  ::  A kā tad citiem? Ko  jaunu esat veikuši šai jomā? Tagad toč būs brīvais laiks un arī nopietni sākšos pie būvēšanas. 
Tā padomājot nonācu arī pie secinājuma, ka tomēr vajadzīga atsevišķa CNC sadaļa, jo tagad toč viss iet putrā.   ::  Jāgaida ko Vinchi darīs-cerības lieku uz viņu.

----------


## Vikings

Projektējot plati rodas arvien jauni jautājumi
1. Kā izvēlēties paralēli tinumiem slēgto diožu parametrus? Un kā aprēķināt jaudu, kas izdalīsies uz diodes darba laikā?
2. Kā aprēķināt jaudu, kas izdalīsies uz izejas jaudas tranzistoriem? Saprotu, ka viena jaudas daļa būs (Itinuma^2)*Rdson, bet nav īsti skaidrs, kas notiek ieslēgšanās/izslēgšanās brīžos.

Par īsslēguma aizsardzību - lūk kādu iedomājos izejas tranzistoru aizsardzību. Trigerus nezīmēju, jo ieprogrammēšu smadzenē - programmējamajā loģikā.

----------


## Mosfet

Nu beidzot te kas notiek,nevis ar cyclone un Atmelīem ākstas.
Tātad pie lietās.
1. BYV27 laba izvēle.
C. Jā pareizi, jo diodei ir pārslēgšanās laiks,bet BEMF ir līdz pāris MHz.
Trokšņi - Galvenokārt BEMF un to harmonikas kas izplātās pa barošans kēdēm. Lielāķas ienāidnieks ar ko nākas cīnīties motoru vadības elektronikā. Bet komparatora ieejā kā ref ieteicams lietot kas pati  maz trokšno seviški ātrdarbīgās sistēmas, jo citādi var sākties dāžadas modulācijas.

Diedes kas blokē tinumu, -Max 100 ns recoveri, labāk 70 ns, U max 2 U bar, Imax 1,5Ipatēŗeto. Jauda kas izdalīsies uz diodēs ir tiešais sprieguma kritums diodei  x strāva x procentosPWM aizpildijums+30% . Tas būtu tāda prakstisks aprēķins, nevis akadēmisks. Neiesaku lietot šotskas diodes.
2. Pareizini to ar procentos PWM aizpildijums +30% uz reciklējošām strāvām. Īsti nesaprotu kas domāts ar On un OFF, ja pareizi vada un ir pietiekāms U gate tad strādā kā slēdzis jo laiki ir īsī , bet var arī aprēķināt izdalīto jaudu, Bet ja nepietiekošs U gate tad vadās kā "lineārs" elements un labi silst. Tas tā vienkāršoti.

Aizsardzība. Manuprāt nebūtu prātīgi ieviest vēl vienu tranzi T1, ja ņem uz R sense krētošo spriegumu kas pie īslēguma būs piem 1V kas atbilstu 10 -15 A kēdē to padod uz npn tražā bāzi caur potenciometru kas slēgts kā dāļitājs  apm 5-10k , tranzis ar savu kolektoru blōkē IR2117 ieeju, vai 
pirms stavošo AND elementu padod 0. Ar poci ieregulē nostrādes strāvu aptuveni 0,65V uz tranža bāzes. No impulsiem kas mazāki par 10 mks tranzistora bāzē RC filtrs.
Savos projektos realizējot motora vadību uz Alteras MAX3000 atteicos no aizsardzības par labu šim varinatām.
Varbūt lieki ,bet motora termo aizsardzība gan vajag, tāpat nav slīkti Mosfetu termo un sprieguma U max un U min aizsadzības

----------

